# August 2017



## misspriss

Hello Ladies! Didn't see an August 2017 thread, so here it is!

I just found out I'm due August 4th, 2017. Granted I was induced a wee bit early with DD and DS was born waaaay early, so I might not make it August!

Any more August mommies out there?

*AUGUST*

*2nd*
kryssy1104 :blue:

*4th*
misspriss :yellow:
kirstybumx3 :yellow:

*5th*
Disneyfan88 :pink:
craquinette :blue:

*8th*
Miskas mommy :yellow:
spencerspiece :yellow:
sarah1980 :blue:

*10th*
British Mummy :yellow:
sugarpuff :yellow:

*13th*
Emiloo :yellow:
sugarpuff :yellow:
Rousseau31 :yellow:
jasminemarie :blue:

*14th*
CountryBride :blue:

*16th*
nixm :yellow:

*18th*
ARuppe716 :yellow:
April12016 :yellow:
CrowBaby :yellow:
Moet :yellow:
xAmberLFCx :blue:

*21st*
cnsweeney :yellow:

*22nd*
tntrying22 :blue:
kittykat7210 :pink:

*24th*
Letsgo :yellow:

*25th*
jessthemess :yellow:
luz :yellow:

*28th*
gemmy :yellow:
*29th *
megan3456 :yellow:
Erised :blue:

*30th*
GlowMama :yellow:
hopefulttc :yellow:

*31th*
Mrs.H2016 :blue:
Harleyy :yellow:

*To be Determined by Scan*
skyraaa :yellow:
​


----------



## craquinette

Hi misspriss!
I think I'm also due August 4th :) 
Based on LMP it would be July 30th but I'm pretty sure I ovulated late so I think I should join this thread!
I found out last week-end and am super excited!! I have a little boy who is 14 months, I was really hoping to have my second before he turns 2 so that worked out well!
How old are your 2? How are you feeling so far?
Fingers crossed all goes well for all the August babies :) (even if there don't seem to be many so far!)


----------



## misspriss

Yay! I ovulated the 11th.

My children are 3.5 and 18 months. TBH I don't feel super pregnant yet, it is hard to remember what I am supposed to eat and not eat, etc.

I have my first OB appointment for the 21st of December. I have an appointment with my pregnancy psychiatrist around the same time. It seems so far away!


----------



## craquinette

Same here, I don't really feel anything different. My first pregnancy was super easy so hopefully this one will be the same (although strangely enough it makes it quite difficult at first when you don't have any symptoms, you just wonder if you really are pregnant!).
I'm going to the Dr tomorrow so we'll what happens then.


----------



## misspriss

How did the doctor's go? I don't go until the week before Christmas! I will be 8 weeks.

I am not feeling very pregnant yet either. Although the past two nights I have had to wake in the night to pee, and last night I had some super vivid dreams. One was about peeing, because I needed to pee...

Also, I have been craving salty things. Bacon mostly, chips (crisps, not fries), pickles.


----------



## Emiloo

Hi! Well it looks like I'm joining you lovely ladies!! Going by LMP I am due 13th August with my second! I have an 8 month old girl already :pink: We were only on our 2nd cycle of NTNP and had only DTD once :haha: Last time it took 8 long months of TTC to conceive Matilda!


----------



## misspriss

Emiloo said:


> Hi! Well it looks like I'm joining you lovely ladies!! Going by LMP I am due 13th August with my second! I have an 8 month old girl already :pink: We were only on our 2nd cycle of NTNP and had only DTD once :haha: Last time it took 8 long months of TTC to conceive Matilda!

August 13th is my wedding anniversary! Welcome!

We also only DTD once when I was fertile, but we also conceived on our first month of TTC with both of my other children...


----------



## Emiloo

Wow well aren't you fertile :haha: making sure the lines get darker and then I will book in with the midwife on Monday! So exciting!

Here's my most recent tests 
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2016-12-03 07_20_43_opt.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sugarpuff

Tentatively joining in here, I'm due 13th August based on ovulation, 14th based on LMP. I'm slightly in shock as my eldest daughter took 2 years to conceive and it only happened on fertility drugs after major endometriosis removal surgery. My younger daughter took 3 years to conceive, again on fertility drugs and I had surgery to remove more endo. This time I'm not on any drugs, I'm still breastfeeding my youngest and we were only making a half hearted last ditch effort as we really didn't think I would ever conceive naturally :shock:

Anyway hi :)

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/jumperoo/Baby2/AF5A9A0B-FC9B-4E5C-AB54-BE2DFD137FAA_zps5oj8ltab.jpg

Faint ic- one of a million I have taken, I got pregnant 1-2 yesterday on a CB digi, I'm not technically due on till tuesday


----------



## misspriss

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Emiloo

Wow congrats Sugarpuff!! I also have endo (but not as severe) it was starting to hurt to DTD again and was getting some pain in my upper abdomen? But all gone now- pregnancy is magic!!


----------



## sugarpuff

Thank you both :) I'm still in shock and peeing on numerous sticks, we only DTD once this month too, clearly that's where we were going wrong previously :lol:


----------



## Emiloo

We must have missed the memo that once is best! :rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

Emiloo said:


> We must have missed the memo that once is best! :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## craquinette

Congrats Emiloo and Sugarpuff! How exciting!! 

Emiloo, Matilda was my favourite name if my little boy had been a girl :) Such a beautiful name!

Doctors appointment on Thursday went well, I got some blood tests and urine tests done but I don't have the results yet. It's super annoying because they won't send me the results, I have to book another appointment with the doctor... I was seeing a different doctor for my last pregnancy and I always got the results emailed to me so that's why I find this particularly frustrating! 
I have a dating scan booked on the 22nd of December and Dr's the next day to go over the scan result, so I guess I'll just wait until then to have my blood results... I'm sort of assuming that if anything was wrong they would call me and ask me to come in....


----------



## misspriss

Good the doctor appointment went well!

I am probably going to see a different doctor than my second pregnancy or my first.

With my first, after a quick first visit with a DIFFERENT doctor and a dating scan at 6+3 (abdominal, saw the heartbeat, got measurements, got a picture) I saw a midwife up until my pregnancy turned south and I saw Dr. W once that turned into hospitalization and an emergency c-section. Dr. H from his same practice checked on me while I was in the hospital, but briefly.

For my second pregnancy, I saw a female dr. J who had a good reputation for VBACs, so good in fact that she was hard to get in to. I liked her alright, although we did butt heads during my labor she did let me do what I wanted but it was tense. I did not particularly care for her practice though, the nurses and staff, the appointment takers, etc. It was hard to get an appointment with her when you wanted, they didn't see me until 10+6 with DD! I was a little perturbed waiting for so long. Also they do not do their own ultrasounds, they contract them out to a 3rd party - I had an awful experience with said 3rd party for my 10+6 ultrasound (long story short, I wanted abdominal, at 10+6, and they wanted to do TV. I insisted on TA, they were really rude, claimed they could see nothing and that I wouldn't be able to see anything on a TA for weeks yet [at 10+6], when I could see the screen FINE). They actually had a second place on file for people who didn't want to go to the first place, which is where I went for my anatomy scan. It was fine.

When I called this time, they said "well you will be 8 weeks just before Christmas, but Dr. J will be on vacation for 2 weeks so we can see you Jan. 6th, you will only be 10 weeks!"....I was NOT going to wait. Really? Why not see me at 7+5 if it's just to accommodate your vacation? In the mean time, I'd heard great things about Dr. H all the time I'd been pregnant and since, and so I called up to see if he could see me sooner. I think my appointment is the 21st, or the 22nd, I can't recall which. They will do an ultrasound at their office, not a 3rd party. They should have all my medical records from my first pregnancy, I'll have to bring in from my second.

Wow that ended up being long...but anyway, different doctor for 3rd pregnancy, appointment on the 21st, or 22nd, and they should do a scan.


----------



## misspriss

Well anyway, are you ladies feeling pregnant yet? I haven't had any MS or anything, but I don't usually have much.

However, the BLOAT and the FATIGUE hit me today. I felt dizzy and tired and groggy all day today. By the end of the day I was unbuttoning my pants when I sat down! I officially cannot wear some of my clothes now, and I'm just past 5 weeks. I know it's bloat, but it is sooo uncomfortable!


----------



## craquinette

I just called my doctor's office to ask if I was supposed to come in to get my results or if it was ok to wait until after my scan. They said I could just wait, and that if there was anything wrong they would have called me anyway. So I'll just wait now... Not what I'm best at haha! 

Misspriss, we'll have our scans at similar times, I can't wait :) 

I don't really feel pregnant either, maybe a tiny bit of MS here and there but it's more like just a blaaah feeling than actual nausea. 
I don't really like this stage of pregnancy where it doesn't really feel real!


----------



## misspriss

Well I am having more symptoms than I give credit to. For only 5 weeks:

Insomnia
Moderate to extremely sore breasts (comes and goes)
Frequent urination (up in the night)
Heartburn
Fatigue
Bloating & gas
Vivid dreams
Skin SUPER oily on face (usually I have dry skin)

And probably more I am forgetting. I thought about it last night when I was suffering the insomnia...


----------



## nixm

Looks like I'm joining you ladies!! Just got my bfp this morning. Due date is Aug 16 so only 3w5d today.


----------



## sugarpuff

nixm said:


> Looks like I'm joining you ladies!! Just got my bfp this morning. Due date is Aug 16 so only 3w5d today.

Congrats nixm :happydance:

I have had symptoms since 3+3 which is why I tested in the first place - MAJOR headaches (always a symptom for me) and super sensitive smelling abilities !


----------



## misspriss

nixm said:


> Looks like I'm joining you ladies!! Just got my bfp this morning. Due date is Aug 16 so only 3w5d today.

Congratulations!


----------



## craquinette

nixm said:


> Looks like I'm joining you ladies!! Just got my bfp this morning. Due date is Aug 16 so only 3w5d today.

Congrats and welcome!! 
How are you feeling so far? 

So last night ended up being super crappy. I felt terrible, strong stomach pain (really stomach, just below rib cage, so nothing like period cramps). I took some paracetamol and was in bed at 8pm! I can't really tell if it's because of pregnancy or something else as it felt like the pain was too high to be related to anything the little bean could be doing down near the pelvis.... 
Anyway... my partner was home so he took care of our little one's dinner and bath while I was just curled up on the couch... He's away for work for 2 days now so I hope I will feel better tonight!

Sorry for the complaining post! :wacko:


----------



## misspriss

Oh that sounds rough, pregnancy can do a number on digestion system, that is for sure.

I had a super rough day. I am beat and it isn't over yet. Still have to set up the elf and get a shower after I get DS off to sleep.


----------



## CountryBride

Hey all!! I'm hopping on the bandwagon as well. My EDD is August 14 based on LMP. :D


----------



## nixm

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling OK still. I have a bit of nausea that strikes late afternoon but nothing too bad. Definitely super smell already. Tiny bit of insomnia. I wake up around 3am and then can't sleep again for like an hour. Also some vivid dreams. I'm still a bit surprised cause I never got a positive OPK. I was tracking my temps too and ff did show crosshairs so I probably just missed my surge. 

Congrats countrybride! That was my edd with my first. 

Craquinette that sounds terrible! Hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## sugarpuff

CountryBride said:


> Hey all!! I'm hopping on the bandwagon as well. My EDD is August 14 based on LMP. :D

Congrats :D I have the same EDD based on LMP :happydance:


I'm feeling a lot happier today, I was starting to panic that my test lines were still really faint and that my CB digi was still 1-2 when I was 2-3 at the same point with my daughters (yeah I know that I'm supposed to stop peeing on them but I can't help it :haha: ) but this mornings line was so much darker and I got 2-3 so yay ! I've had two previous early losses whilst ttc my youngest and I really can't relax but I need to try and today's tests have definitely helped :thumbup:


----------



## Disneyfan88

We found out Friday night (upon returning from vacation and POAS) that I'm pregnant. I'm currently 5w4d.

DD 1 was conceived via round 2 of IVF. We suffered through 3 failures when trying to transfer our remaining (genetically) normal embryos over the past 12 months, so this was a pleasant (free! :happydance:) surprise for us.

My due date should be around August 5, but delivery would be scheduled around 38 weeks since I will require a repeat c-section.

It's hard to symptom spot as I've been spending the last week trying to get over a cold that I picked up on vacation. :dohh:


----------



## ARuppe716

I'd like to cautiously join, too! Got a faint bfp today at 3+5. Edd based on lmp is 8/18. My boobs are already killing me and exhaustion, headache, and some food aversion already happening! I'll test again tomorrow to make sure it's getting darker then call to make my first appt. 

Nice to be back in a group and excited to share the journey! I made some awesome friends in here with my 1st pregnancy and we're all still friends. One mom and I realized we live near each other and talk almost daily and see each other frequently!


----------



## Rousseau31

Hi ladies! I'll come and join you! Got my BFP a week ago and I'm due the 13th of August so it's early days!

And OMG. Is anyone else's boobs killing them? I forgot how bad they hurt during early pregnancy. I'd like to go back and kick myself in the butt for everytime I *thought* they were sore during TTC. Now this is the real deal and... ouch!! :dohh:


----------



## misspriss

Oh yes, mine KILL me off and on. My first pregnancy was like that, but my second it wasn't as bad.


----------



## ARuppe716

Yes. Mine are awful! I think I blocked out how much they hurt the first time. Although I don't remember being this sore so early!


----------



## British Mummy

Hi guys. Can I join, please? I'm very early but due about 9th August :)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## misspriss

Hey if I got aanyone's EDD wrong in the first post, or I missed anyone, or if your EDD changes because of a scan, just let me know!


----------



## Emiloo

My boobs don't hurt yet but I think they are fuller!!

Congratulations new ladies :)


----------



## British Mummy

My boobs definitely hurt. And probably the same amount as my first pregnancy where I used to describe it to my husband as like having glass under the skin of my boob (I was exaggerating I'm sure) but now after breastfeeding my first and how battered they got hehe, I don't find the pain too bad at all. I just massage them or squeeze them super hard when they hurt. It seems to really help me and the pain dies down or goes away. I just look a bit odd in public giving my boobs a good ole squeeze!


----------



## ARuppe716

Just made my first doctor appt...January 3rd. Makes it seem very real!


----------



## CountryBride

ARuppe716 said:


> Just made my first doctor appt...January 3rd. Makes it seem very real!

My apt is Jan 3 too! Can't wait.

Hey what does everybody think about making up a cute name to go along with our August babies? Like the October Owls and January Jellybeans...Any ideas? August Angels? August Alligators? August Armadillos? lol Or no?


----------



## ARuppe716

We definitely need a name!!


----------



## British Mummy

Good idea. I can't think of one. I'd vote for armadillos out of those three. It's fun and memorable :) x


----------



## misspriss

We need a name for sure, keep the suggestions coming! I figured we'd probably wait until most of the August due dates were here to choose a name, since it's so early! I will probably put a poll on the original post if I can so we can vote on it (that is how it was done on my last due date group!).

I just bought a bra, my breasts have actually gotten SMALLER around the time of my BFP, all my bras are too big. I think my milk supply must've gone down a bit (still tandem nursing). So I have bras for if my boobs get bigger, I'll just go back into my old ones. But I needed something for NOW.

Otherwise I'm just mostly tired a lot. Having two active children is tiring as it is, having two active children and a baby growing inside? *sigh*. I ran into an acquaintance today, has SEVEN children. :wacko: I hold her in the highest regard, for sure! Seven! Of course some of them are much older, my oldest is only 3...


----------



## CountryBride

Ahh, okay, a poll is a great idea! 

I can imagine you are exhausted! I only have 1 little one and the one on the way and I am worn out already!


----------



## April12016

Hello everyone. I got my BFP yesterday (just double checked and it's still here). I'm due August 18th. I actually don't have any soreness in my Booba but pelvic cramping is horrible. That and insomnia are the worst of my sysmptoms right now. I swear I have more symptoms on AF!

There is another August group named August Apples. I think the two might combine...


----------



## kittykat7210

Hello! I'm due August 23rd just got my positive this morning!!


----------



## misspriss

Welcome guys!


----------



## misspriss

I am having an emotional day. 

I took my first belly picture today, I wish I had taken an earlier one as I am already bloating up and I know from experience it doesn't "go back down" on me before I start really showing. I already feel like someone could tell if they were looking close.

Anyway, got a new bra, a wire free pregnancy/nursing bra. It makes me look dumpy. I am in a poor mood.


----------



## OhHappyZ

August 12th!!! :D


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ooh for a name, what about August Sunrays, August Adorables, August Dumplings, August Squishies. lol


----------



## misspriss

So when does everyone have their first appointments? How far will you be? Do you know if you will have a scan? 

Mine is the 21st of december, they plan to do a scan. I will be 7w5d. I can't wait!


----------



## CountryBride

I'm bloated like crazy too--I definitely look pregnant (But I was already fat so that doesn't help either lol). I've heard that this is normal for 2nd and beyond babies.
My first appt is Jan 3--I will be 8w1d and they say I will have an ultrasound first :D


----------



## misspriss

Yeah, I am not planning to tell until Christmas, hoping I can keep it hidden!


----------



## OhHappyZ

My first appt was supposed to be just a fertility checkup, and I made it a month ago, I just changed it to a prenatal appt. It's this Tuesday! We are telling some people tomorrow because I can't hide this sickness anymore and we temporarily live with my Mil and Sil.

We plan to be team yellow all the way, anyone else?


----------



## kittykat7210

I could never be team yellow! I envy those able to but I'm just too goddamn nosey and impatient!! Our baby will be raised gender neutral anyway so it really doesn't make a difference but I really want to know XD


----------



## misspriss

OhHappyZ, I live with my in-laws temporarily too! I am not sick but I am sure she will notice the bloating any day now, my MIL that is. My FIL is pretty oblivious, probably would not notice until I am walking around about to pop :haha: If I had a SIL they would probably notice, girls are just better at it.


----------



## misspriss

My DD has a check up the 12th, and she gets her full leg cast off the 21st (same day I have my appointment). Hope it goes well. And I see my psychiatrist (prenatal specialist) on the 22nd.


----------



## British Mummy

Your ticker is cool misspriss :) I need to edit my signature. I'm not sure about gender finding out. We both wanted to know the last two times so we found out (plus it was the first thing everyone saw on our ds 20w ultrasound so we didn't have a choice but to know). I'm really tempted to.keep this one a surprise. The only thing is I think letting my dd know what to expect might help her to adjust closer to the time....knowing that it's another little brother for example. Any thoughts?? Would you find out gender for the sake of your other kids or is that unnecessary?


----------



## misspriss

I do not know, we are probably staying team yellow. We stayed team yellow with DS, did not with DD. But since we have one of both already I kind of want the surprise.


----------



## ARuppe716

I have an appt on January 3rd, they won't do a scan until 11+ weeks so end of Jan/beginning of Feb. We will find out the gender as I'm too impatient and way too much of a planner!


----------



## CrowBaby

I'm here! 

Due Date is August 18, 2017 from LMP. Had first bloodwork Friday, so waiting till Monday for the HCG and then my doctor gets back on Thursday and we will schedule other things like progesterone. Hoping this is my rainbow!


----------



## misspriss

Welcome! Hope this is your rainbow CrowBaby!


----------



## CrowBaby

We plan to find out the gender, but we also are doing Yellow and Gray for the bedroom LOL!

First Ultrasound appointment should be around the 9th unless we have any issues.


----------



## CrowBaby

misspriss said:


> Welcome! Hope this is your rainbow CrowBaby!

Thank you so much!

So happy to be here!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi Crowbaby! I'm also due the 18th!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Moet

Hello ladies may I join?

Due August 15th according to LMP with my second baby. 

Not having any symptoms yet besides crazy bloated (feeling like I look 4-5 months already), tired, and baby brain like you wouldn't believe.

First appointment with my NP is Dec 22. Not sure if going with a midwife this time (would like to I think). Had an OB last time but honestly I pulled her out myself. Lol. Also last pregnancy was textbook straightforward.


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome guys!! Congrats on you :bfp: 's


----------



## misspriss

The exhaustion hit me like a ton of bricks yesterday, I hope it isn't like that for a long time.


----------



## CrowBaby

I have slept all day today. I work in retail and my symptoms are mostly fatigue, constant peeing, bloating and occasional tender breasticles..lol.


----------



## misspriss

I am seriously breaking out. It was just one annoying spot earlier in the week, wrote it off, then 3 more popped up and they are the seriously painful cystic type of acne. Lovely. 

I didn't break out much in previous pregnancies. Ugh.


----------



## craquinette

Hi ladies! 
Welcome to all the new mamas :) 
I have my first scan Thursday next week (22nd). I can't wait! I should be around 8 weeks then. 
We will be finding the gender I think. We kept it a surprise the first time, but I think this time I'd like to know. It will be a different experience :)


----------



## misspriss

I cannot wait for next week either, this is going to be a looonnnggg week!

I took my allergy medicine last night, haven't felt I needed it lately, but I did last night. It is making me excessively drowsy.


----------



## CountryBride

My right hip is absolutely EXCRUCIATING! No matter what I'm doing. Sitting, standing, walking, lying....it hurts. It wraps around from my hip to my lower back (upper butt cheek!) and it HURTS! I thought my hips already widened for the first baby, why is this hurting like this again? And so early?!


----------



## misspriss

CountryBride said:


> My right hip is absolutely EXCRUCIATING! No matter what I'm doing. Sitting, standing, walking, lying....it hurts. It wraps around from my hip to my lower back (upper butt cheek!) and it HURTS! I thought my hips already widened for the first baby, why is this hurting like this again? And so early?!

Oh that is awful! With my first pregnancy I had awful hip pain and had to see a chiropractor around 20 weeks. He worked wonders and I still see him regularly since. I was further along but if that is something you want to try I would recommend it.


----------



## nixm

We're definitely finding out the gender! So not patient enough to wait. I have surprisingly little symptoms. Will do another cb digi this weekend just to make sure things are progressing. I'm still nursing my first and no boob tenderness. I think they've gotten smaller though, guessing drop in supply. I had a bit of nausea last week but nothing anymore. Probably cause I'm a bottomless pit atm. Sheesh can't stop eating! My first appointment is Jan 5! I'll be 8+1. Getting a tv ultrasound. 

I'm with my same ob as last time. Hoping for a vbac. Last time my water broke and I didn't progress at all even with induction meds.


----------



## sugarpuff

I just got my pregnancy notes through the post and a date for my booking appointment (13th January) :happydance: it's all feeling a bit real now !

My booking appointment is at a nearby Tesco, seems a bit weird ?! My previous ones were at our local hospital which seemed more normal ! At least I won't have to pay for parking :haha:


----------



## misspriss

That is so strange! A Tesco, isn't that a store?

I bought my first thing for the new baby! I got a good sale on a baby k'tan active, in my size, at Target. Looked like a returned online purchase or something. Marked down almost $20 off though. Made me happy to have a gift for the new one.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi ladies, 

I'm in the August crew! I had and embryo transfer 10 days ago and my numbers today are all GO for baby. Initial date is the 24th if it's a singleton. 

With this method I have several hormone meds to take, so I think they have been making me sick on and off since Sunday. Ridiculous! I barely had anything more than mild nausea with 2 earlier pregnancies. 

Hope you are all healthy and continue to progress well. 

Toddler popped back awake so I'm off!


----------



## misspriss

Welcome! I have been having more symptoms this pregnancy than my previous ones and I am not on hormones!


----------



## Letsgo

Thank you misspriss! I love your baby tracker!


----------



## sugarpuff

misspriss said:


> That is so strange! A Tesco, isn't that a store?
> 
> I bought my first thing for the new baby! I got a good sale on a baby k'tan active, in my size, at Target. Looked like a returned online purchase or something. Marked down almost $20 off though. Made me happy to have a gift for the new one.

Yeah it's a supermarket, I can go do some shopping whilst booking in :lol:

Oo that's a baby sling isn't it ? I keep checking for sales on a Close baby carrier, I had one previously but sold it thinking that I wouldn't have any more babies ! I love baby carrying :cloud9:


----------



## British Mummy

My booking appointment is Wednesday 21st so that's exciting. My symptoms aren't too bad at the moment. Booked my free flu jab too (don't forget uk ladies!). Do they do that for pregnant ladies in the US? Midwife said on the phone that my 12w scan letter will come through soon too. Be towards the end of Jan I expect. Makes it seem more real!


----------



## misspriss

sugarpuff said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> That is so strange! A Tesco, isn't that a store?
> 
> I bought my first thing for the new baby! I got a good sale on a baby k'tan active, in my size, at Target. Looked like a returned online purchase or something. Marked down almost $20 off though. Made me happy to have a gift for the new one.
> 
> Yeah it's a supermarket, I can go do some shopping whilst booking in :lol:
> 
> Oo that's a baby sling isn't it ? I keep checking for sales on a Close baby carrier, I had one previously but sold it thinking that I wouldn't have any more babies ! I love baby carrying :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes it is like a moby wrap without the wrapping. I used a stretchy wrap with the kiddoes already, but I sold them after the kids. I have two bobas, a 3 and a 4, and the 4 does newborns, but I like the softness of the k'tan for newborns. Also it is the "active" model, perfect for hot Arkansas summers.


----------



## Letsgo

Hello British Mummy, 
Yes, a flu shot is recommended for pregnant women in the States. I got mine at a wellness fair at work. Most people are encouraged to get the shot unless they are too old or ill. I don't remember it being a big deal when I was younger though.


----------



## jessthemess

Can I join? :) I estimate I'm due August 25th. I had a blood test confirmation today but I'll have another next week to confirm levels are rising as normal!

I'm so excited!


https://i64.tinypic.com/29ckro9.jpg


----------



## luz

New here! Got my bfp a few days ago but am now convinced I'm really pregnant! According to my lmp my due date is aug. 25. This is baby #4 for us, and I am so stinking excited !


----------



## misspriss

Welcome jessthemess and luz!


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome guys!!! Congrats on the positives!!


----------



## craquinette

So exciting to see more new mummies joining this thread! Welcome all! I hope you're all feeling great :)
Not much to report here... Had a bit of dizziness today which was quite annoying, but apart from that, not much. 5 more day until my scan, I'm sooooo impatient!!!!


----------



## misspriss

Oh darn Ibwas thinking mine was 4 days away because itnis the 21st, but I counted 5...time difference? Lol!

I FINALLY got a good nights sleep last night and only woke up 1 hour early, and I did not HAVE to pee. I did jave vivid dreams and stuff but now I can't go back to sleep!


----------



## luz

So far my only symptoms are fatigue and wild dreams. I've been lucky to avoid MS with my previous pregnancies, and i'm hoping to avoid it again this time.


----------



## misspriss

I almost never remember my dreams, but when I'm pregnant I guess I sleep a bit lighter and they are quite vivid, and wild!


----------



## craquinette

Sorry misspriss! yep, definitely time difference! 
I'm having vivid dreams too, it's super weird as I normally don't really remember my dreams either...


----------



## megan3456

Hi there!


Congrats to all the mommies! I'm due on Aug 29 :)


----------



## luz

Misspriss, my dreams are SO weird, and usually pretty traumatic. I wake up in cold sweats and just sick to my stomach. I always have the dream that I wake up to pee and am drenched in blood :( or that something terrible has happened to one of my kids


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> Misspriss, my dreams are SO weird, and usually pretty traumatic. I wake up in cold sweats and just sick to my stomach. I always have the dream that I wake up to pee and am drenched in blood :( or that something terrible has happened to one of my kids

Sorry to hear they are awful! Mine are just odd like I am a blond very sexy woman, go to my dad's house to work on the house, end up going in naked to work on something with a strange guy, then I am myself again, not naked, living with my dad like DH (and thus my family) never happened, then I am the boy from 2 and a half men, and I am out somewhere and hear a baby cry...just weird.

Also I dream about toilets and peeing when I have to pee.


----------



## craquinette

misspriss said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> Misspriss, my dreams are SO weird, and usually pretty traumatic. I wake up in cold sweats and just sick to my stomach. I always have the dream that I wake up to pee and am drenched in blood :( or that something terrible has happened to one of my kids
> 
> Sorry to hear they are awful! Mine are just odd like I am a blond very sexy woman, go to my dad's house to work on the house, end up going in naked to work on something with a strange guy, then I am myself again, not naked, living with my dad like DH (and thus my family) never happened, then I am the boy from 2 and a half men, and I am out somewhere and hear a baby cry...just weird.
> 
> Also I dream about toilets and peeing when I have to pee.Click to expand...

Your dreams are hilarious misspriss!! 
Luz, my dreams are more similar to yours, usually they're quite scary. Not all the time though, but I have had a few where I go to the bathroom only to see that I'm losing a lot of blood, or other not so fun dreams. I know I'm quite scared of having a miscarriage so that would definitely explain that.... Hopefully all these crazy dreams settle once I know everything is fine!! Or they turn into funny stuff, I wouldn't mind that either haha!


----------



## misspriss

craquinette said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luz said:
> 
> 
> Misspriss, my dreams are SO weird, and usually pretty traumatic. I wake up in cold sweats and just sick to my stomach. I always have the dream that I wake up to pee and am drenched in blood :( or that something terrible has happened to one of my kids
> 
> Sorry to hear they are awful! Mine are just odd like I am a blond very sexy woman, go to my dad's house to work on the house, end up going in naked to work on something with a strange guy, then I am myself again, not naked, living with my dad like DH (and thus my family) never happened, then I am the boy from 2 and a half men, and I am out somewhere and hear a baby cry...just weird.
> 
> Also I dream about toilets and peeing when I have to pee.Click to expand...
> 
> Your dreams are hilarious misspriss!!
> Luz, my dreams are more similar to yours, usually they're quite scary. Not all the time though, but I have had a few where I go to the bathroom only to see that I'm losing a lot of blood, or other not so fun dreams. I know I'm quite scared of having a miscarriage so that would definitely explain that.... Hopefully all these crazy dreams settle once I know everything is fine!! Or they turn into funny stuff, I wouldn't mind that either haha!Click to expand...

Mine can be a little bit scary but not like that, when I was pregnant with DD, DH went on a business trip and I dreamed he had cheated. He has never, ever given me reason to doubt him. But that dream felt SO real, the hurt felt so real, it bothered me for weeks!


----------



## Moet

I'm also starting to have frightening dreams (which I really was hoping to avoid because they feel so real, terrifying and stressful). Also super fatigued. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and would otherwise have no idea I'm pregnant.


----------



## misspriss

I notice the fatigue a lot more this time. I don't know if it is the fact that I HAVE two kids at home under 4, or the fact that I AM at home with the said two kids. For both of my previous pregnancies I was working, full time for the first tri on both and part time through most of my second pregnancy. I think work gives you an escape, it is more of a mental exercise, but I got to sit at a desk 8 hours a day, got to control my eating a lot better by packing my meals and controlling my snacks. Now I'm at home, with kids, limiting caffeine, and so I snack to keep my energy up.

That and I'm in a hopelessly stressful situation with no home of my own, living in my husband's parents house, who don't even know I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## misspriss

On a happier note, DD gets her full leg cast off tomorrow!! I have never been more excited! I am happier I think about her getting her cast off than I am about my appointment the next day, or maybe it's just I'm so excited about her appointment because a) it comes first, and b) it means my scan is only one more day away!

It's only been 3 weeks (toddlers bones heal so fast, apparently) but it has been difficult with her having a cast, painful to watch (although she doesn't seem to be bothered that bad). 

I also am ALREADY having problems with my hemorrhoids (TMI, I know). I guess I need to get on top of that before they get really irritated. I am going to ask the doctor what to use, last pregnancy my doctor hooked me up with some good stuff. 

I thought my "need to pee often" symptom had gone, as I slept two nights in a row without getting up to pee...but it came back with a vengeance, at some points I'm getting up every 30 minutes or less. I'm drinking tons of water though.


----------



## tntrying22

Hello! Looking to join an August group :) 

Got a BFP on 12/10 and says my date should be 8/22 - any other mamas due then?

This is my second pregnancy and I cannot believe its real because it took almost a year for DS and now pregnant with #2 first month of trying! I haven't told DH yet - trying to wait til Christmas but prob will tell Friday before family gets here :) 

So far so good - not sick yet, just bloated, tired and craving Cheetos and savory foods like cheese and meat ha! I knew something was weird when I wanted spaghetti and cottage cheese for breakfast LOL - So different from round 1 when I wanted ice cream!


----------



## misspriss

tntrying22 said:


> Hello! Looking to join an August group :)
> 
> Got a BFP on 12/10 and says my date should be 8/22 - any other mamas due then?
> 
> This is my second pregnancy and I cannot believe its real because it took almost a year for DS and now pregnant with #2 first month of trying! I haven't told DH yet - trying to wait til Christmas but prob will tell Friday before family gets here :)
> 
> So far so good - not sick yet, just bloated, tired and craving Cheetos and savory foods like cheese and meat ha! I knew something was weird when I wanted spaghetti and cottage cheese for breakfast LOL - So different from round 1 when I wanted ice cream!

Welcome! I got you added to the front page, there is a list of due dates and names in the first post. You were the first 22nd! 

I am craving savory foods a lot. I have a reoccurring craving for a really good cheeseburger with pickles and ketchup. I craved spaghetti sauce a lot with DS, with DD not as many cravings, so it's not conclusive what is what girl vs boy for me.


----------



## tntrying22

Thank you! I saw that after I'd posted whoops. lol. 

No dreams yet but Im hoping for some like the first time - I would have the craziest sexy dreams ever LOL much better than scary ones!

My first appt is 1/16 and sounds like they will refer me for a scan - DH is a multiple and I'm over 35 so more chance for twins - lets hope just one passenger as two would be quite a shock!


----------



## misspriss

Can I share some bump (bloat) pics?

7 weeks:



6 weeks:



The bloat is REAL. I really need to get in the habit of taking pics in the AM, before the bloat, these were both PM, I don't look that big most of the day!


----------



## craquinette

misspriss said:


> Mine can be a little bit scary but not like that, when I was pregnant with DD, DH went on a business trip and I dreamed he had cheated. He has never, ever given me reason to doubt him. But that dream felt SO real, the hurt felt so real, it bothered me for weeks!

Oh no, I've had dreams like that before (I wasn't pregnant though, that's when I was with my ex), and it felt so real I couldn't help but be mad at him in the morning!! Poor guy had no idea what was going on!! I bet it's even worse being pregnant though! Hopefully you don't have too many of these!!


----------



## craquinette

Nice photos misspriss!! 
It would be cool to see the difference between AM and PM! I haven't taken any bump (bloat too to be honest!) pics yet. I'll wait until I start to show (as in 'baby starts to grow' vs 'food baby') :haha:


----------



## misspriss

craquinette said:


> Nice photos misspriss!!
> It would be cool to see the difference between AM and PM! I haven't taken any bump (bloat too to be honest!) pics yet. I'll wait until I start to show (as in 'baby starts to grow' vs 'food baby') :haha:

In my last prrgnancy I started at week 4, same shirt, same spot, same lighting...all first thing in the AM so well planned. This pregnancy I started 2 weeks later (so no true "before" as the expansion had started) and I have to wait until MIL is not around since she doesn't know.


----------



## luz

nice pictures! I walked in after work today and unbuttoned my pants and said something like oh man i am so bloated today! DH says, "yes you are looking a little.. eh.. different. but i didnt dare say anything!":dohh:my work pants that are usually on the baggy side were kind of tight today. ugh. I don't ever remember being this bloated in any of my other pregnancies.


----------



## tntrying22

How do I get my ticker to show up Luz? : /


----------



## misspriss

tntrying22 said:


> How do I get my ticker to show up Luz? : /

Can you get it in BB code not html maybe? I am not sure but that looks like it might help?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in here  I got my BFP on Saturday, EDD 14th August :) xx


----------



## misspriss

xAmberLFCx said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining in here  I got my BFP on Saturday, EDD 14th August :) xx

Congratulations! Got you added!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Thank you!! :) I'm trying to get to grips with B&B again! Lol. It's been years since I last came on here! I met some amazing friends who I still keep in contact with from my first pregnancy :)


----------



## misspriss

xAmberLFCx said:


> Thank you!! :) I'm trying to get to grips with B&B again! Lol. It's been years since I last came on here! I met some amazing friends who I still keep in contact with from my first pregnancy :)

I spent more time of BnB AFTER the kids were born than when I was pregnant, lol! Especially after the first. I remember the first time my baby rolled off the couch, I thought, thank God I read on BnB that this happens and it's okay! LOL.


----------



## British Mummy

Hi AmberLFC that's great news. I have a little boy called Lucas too and the group I was in on b&b (for Feb 2015 babies) were so great right from conception through to waiting for induction! Let's hope we're all around in August complaining about being pregnant in summer lol (already dreading the heat!!) xxx


----------



## craquinette

British Mummy said:


> Hi AmberLFC that's great news. I have a little boy called Lucas too and the group I was in on b&b (for Feb 2015 babies) were so great right from conception through to waiting for induction! Let's hope we're all around in August complaining about being pregnant in summer lol (already dreading the heat!!) xxx

I'm in Australia so it will be winter when baby comes. I'll probably be complaining that I'm cold and can't fit into any of my coats haha. Can't win :winkwink:


----------



## misspriss

British Mummy said:


> Hi AmberLFC that's great news. I have a little boy called Lucas too and the group I was in on b&b (for Feb 2015 babies) were so great right from conception through to waiting for induction! Let's hope we're all around in August complaining about being pregnant in summer lol (already dreading the heat!!) xxx

Ugh yes, Arkansas is not known for it's lovely summer weather...we spent a good part of last summer under a heat advisory or extreme heat warning (okay it was only a few weeks, but it felt like forever). NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey ladies, mind if i join this august group as well? I'm due Aug 8 with my first, after 3 yrs of trying!! Needles to say we are pretty excited.


----------



## craquinette

Welcome Miskas and congrats!!! 

Misspriss, your scan is today isn't it? You must be super excited!! Mine is tomorrow, the wait is driving me insane!

Meanwhile summer is in full swing here, 41C today, I'm glad I'm not in my third tri! I feel for you ladies who will be giving birth in the middle of summer...


----------



## misspriss

craquinette said:


> Welcome Miskas and congrats!!!
> 
> Misspriss, your scan is today isn't it? You must be super excited!! Mine is tomorrow, the wait is driving me insane!
> 
> Meanwhile summer is in full swing here, 41C today, I'm glad I'm not in my third tri! I feel for you ladies who will be giving birth in the middle of summer...

Mine is tomorrow as well. Mine is the day before yours, but you get to tomorrow the same time I am having today lol! I am nervous about it I can't sleep, so I am up on BnB. Like you are +some hours (depending on where you live), I am -6 hours, so about a half days difference. It is 11 pm on the 20th for me right now, it is already the 21st for you!

DD got her cast off today, so I am happy about that.


----------



## craquinette

misspriss said:


> craquinette said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Miskas and congrats!!!
> 
> Misspriss, your scan is today isn't it? You must be super excited!! Mine is tomorrow, the wait is driving me insane!
> 
> Meanwhile summer is in full swing here, 41C today, I'm glad I'm not in my third tri! I feel for you ladies who will be giving birth in the middle of summer...
> 
> Mine is tomorrow as well. Mine is the day before yours, but you get to tomorrow the same time I am having today lol! I am nervous about it I can't sleep, so I am up on BnB. Like you are +some hours (depending on where you live), I am -6 hours, so about a half days difference. It is 11 pm on the 20th for me right now, it is already the 21st for you!
> 
> DD got her cast off today, so I am happy about that.Click to expand...

I didn't expect you to see this message late at night, I thought you would see it in the morning which is why I said today for your scan! :winkwink: 
My time zone is +8 so yes, well into the 21st already. I am super nervous about my scan too. I told my partner and he doesn't understand why I'm so stressed about it... So he's not really supportive, just saying 'stop stressing!' I wish I could haha! I told him 'I can't control it, I'm a hormonal mess, I freak out for no reason and that's just how it is!'


----------



## British Mummy

Omg I was typing the message thinking...I wonder if anyone on here is in Australia because I'm assuming it's summer in August...wow. I love that we have mums from all over the world! My last two babies were born December and Feb in the UK and my dh couldn't sleep in the same room because I slept with the Windows open and it was freezing. I felt like I had pregnancy central heating! Long way off yet. Have a lovely scan misspriss :):) mine is Jan 24th. And to everyone else waiting, hope the time goes fast for you! Totally understand the nerves amber, I keep swinging from feeling so nervous to reassured that I feel sick then back to nerves.

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## kittykat7210

British Mummy said:


> Hi AmberLFC that's great news. I have a little boy called Lucas too and the group I was in on b&b (for Feb 2015 babies) were so great right from conception through to waiting for induction! Let's hope we're all around in August complaining about being pregnant in summer lol (already dreading the heat!!) xxx


You must have been in the thread I was then! I was in the February 2015 thread for a little bit!


----------



## misspriss

craquinette said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craquinette said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Miskas and congrats!!!
> 
> Misspriss, your scan is today isn't it? You must be super excited!! Mine is tomorrow, the wait is driving me insane!
> 
> Meanwhile summer is in full swing here, 41C today, I'm glad I'm not in my third tri! I feel for you ladies who will be giving birth in the middle of summer...
> 
> Mine is tomorrow as well. Mine is the day before yours, but you get to tomorrow the same time I am having today lol! I am nervous about it I can't sleep, so I am up on BnB. Like you are +some hours (depending on where you live), I am -6 hours, so about a half days difference. It is 11 pm on the 20th for me right now, it is already the 21st for you!
> 
> DD got her cast off today, so I am happy about that.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't expect you to see this message late at night, I thought you would see it in the morning which is why I said today for your scan! :winkwink:
> My time zone is +8 so yes, well into the 21st already. I am super nervous about my scan too. I told my partner and he doesn't understand why I'm so stressed about it... So he's not really supportive, just saying 'stop stressing!' I wish I could haha! I told him 'I can't control it, I'm a hormonal mess, I freak out for no reason and that's just how it is!'Click to expand...

LOL never underestimate insomnia! BnB is one of my go-to distraction techniques when I can't sleep. I am stressed because we will have to take the kids with us, it will be stressful.


----------



## misspriss

So had everyone announced yet? If not, when do you plan on it? Do you have any plans to announce or just going to come out and say it?

I have not told anyone but DH, well actually we have told LOTS of "low value" (not that they are low value, but that they will not judge and if they did they wouldn't bother us) people. DH already told his office, I told my former coworker I ran into on black friday, a friend from church I ran into at the store (who has 7 kids!), etc. We both feel DH's parents will be less than thrilled, my dad (my mom passed away) probably won't care, my older sister is infertile and bitter about it, and my younger sister is all that is left of "close" family.

I will probably announce at Christmas, around the extended family, who I know will be supportive, and the unsupportive people can just keep their judgement to themselves and not ruin my moment...


----------



## luz

We haven't told anyone yet. I am going to disneyland with my family in 4 weeks, so I will tell them all then so I'm not being called a wimp when I won't go on any of the rides! We plan on telling DH's family around valentines day. That's 12 weeks and when we feel comfortable announcing. 

My round ligament pain is REAL today! I woke up in the middle of the night with the achy pains and have had them all morning. I don't remember them ever being this bad with previous pregnancies. Does anyone know if they hurt worse the more pregnancies you have? sort of like how a contracting uterus hurts worse the more kids you have? I also had a little nausea this morning which is never fun.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Lots of August babies :) xx
I've booked an appointment to see MW on the 12th Jan! I don't know when my scan will be until after I've seen her :( I'm tempted to pay and have an early scan lol


----------



## misspriss

My scan is in 3 hours! I am soooo not ready!

I have laundry to do, dishes to wash, have to meet a friend before, I have to take both my kids, they both need to eat lunch (and me too!) in the mean time....


----------



## OhHappyZ

Sorry I've been missing a bit. 

I got a scan Monday and they bumped my due date to August 20th. I'm so scared that my baby stopped growing, but they don't seem concerned.


----------



## British Mummy

Oooh hope it all goes great misspriss! Its 9pm here and I'm ready for bed zzzzzz xxx I'll look to see how you got on tomorrow morning. I had midwife to my house today and she says all my scans are now at my local Dr surgery. Amazing news for me!


----------



## tntrying22

I have only told a couple of people I needed to help me with a surprise and one because I suspected she was also keeping a secret (saw her ask after a crib on a buy sell trade site) and pretty sure we have the same due date LOL. 

Will tell DH and my bestie Friday if I see her. Mom and her husband Saturday and then probably keep pretty quiet until 13 weeks :) 

Jealous of all these scans! I have a long wait for mine - not til Jan 16th!!


----------



## tntrying22

Ugh tried the other code and ticker still not working :(

ETA - ah got a different one to work...wonder why the bump one wouldn't show?


----------



## craquinette

How did you go misspriss? Hope all went well!
We haven't told anyone apart from my mum yet. We were planning to tell a couple of close friends last week end but there ended up being other friends that are not so close so we didn't say anything. If the scan goes well today we'll tell our friends on Christmas Day (we're having Christmas with friends this year as both our families are far). I'm not sure how to announce though! I sort of wanted a cute idea but can't really think of any.... we'll see!
It must be tough for you misspriss if your families aren't really supportive...
Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## misspriss

British Mummy said:


> Oooh hope it all goes great misspriss! Its 9pm here and I'm ready for bed zzzzzz xxx I'll look to see how you got on tomorrow morning. I had midwife to my house today and she says all my scans are now at my local Dr surgery. Amazing news for me!




craquinette said:


> How did you go misspriss? Hope all went well!
> We haven't told anyone apart from my mum yet. We were planning to tell a couple of close friends last week end but there ended up being other friends that are not so close so we didn't say anything. If the scan goes well today we'll tell our friends on Christmas Day (we're having Christmas with friends this year as both our families are far). I'm not sure how to announce though! I sort of wanted a cute idea but can't really think of any.... we'll see!
> It must be tough for you misspriss if your families aren't really supportive...
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

Well my appointment went better than I could have ever expected, confirms my choice to switch OBs. I liked my OB from my last pregnancy, but her office was poorly run.

We had to take the kids with us, our appointment was at 3, I showed up a few minutes early but not much. We were out and to the parking lot by 4.

Baby measured SPOT ON for my due date (based on ovulation). They had me at 8/1 due date based on LMP, scan put me at 8/4 (what I calculated), so they switched me to 8/4 due date, which made me happy.

They did an abdominal scan, which is awesome I was hoping they'd try that and only do vaginal if they couldn't abdominal. Yes I just got to see a blurry blob on the screen, but we got CR measurement and got the heartbeat, it was 160. Did my urine sample, and then met doctor. Had a nice meeting, no PAP or pelvic exam (which I prefer), just talking and he was really awesome with my kids. Then they took blood all quick and efficient and we were on our way. 



That's my tiny little baby!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Aw that's awesome misspriss!! 
We are telling our families on Christmas, we wrapped everyone a box with 2 photos in it. One is a mossy oak camo onsie with a chalkboard that says daddys little hunting buddy arrives aug 8. Anniversary the other is a pic of our dogs with a whiteboard that says your present is on backorder arriving Aug 8.. our family's will be excited.


----------



## craquinette

Super cute ideas Miskas!

Misspriss, awesome news! So happy for you that your scan went so well!

I just had mine, all good too. Based on LMP my due date was 30/07 but I suspected I ovulated late and thought it would be 04/08. They actually changed it to 05/08. Can you update the front page for me please?


----------



## misspriss

craquinette said:


> Super cute ideas Miskas!
> 
> Misspriss, awesome news! So happy for you that your scan went so well!
> 
> I just had mine, all good too. Based on LMP my due date was 30/07 but I suspected I ovulated late and thought it would be 04/08. They actually changed it to 05/08. Can you update the front page for me please?

Got it!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

So pleased for you misspriss!! When's the next scan? X


----------



## misspriss

xAmberLFCx said:


> So pleased for you misspriss!! When's the next scan? X

18 to 20 weeks, or mid-march. I wrote a more detailed post about my visit in my journal if anyone is interested, the link is in my signature I welcome stalkers :D


----------



## British Mummy

Great news for all those who had scans:):).
My midwife came to the house and it's all seeming a bit more real. She estimated my due date as the 8th but I'm sure I'll change again when I eventually have a scan. Nice to see a picture too misspriss. I've found parenting particularly hard the last couple of days! Very tired and irritable right now. Sickness fine as long as I eat and drink all day long!


----------



## Moet

I had an appointment with my NP today. Haven't heard back from the midwives yet to see if they can take me on. Called and left another message today. 

Had a pap and bled a bit after but it's turned to brown spotting now so not worried. Did vag swabs and serum HCG. Don't know if I'll be told the results of the hcg. Also not concerned tho my urine tests are starting to be darker than the reference line. Took my blood pressure and weight. 

Somehow I lost 5lbs in a week? Guess it's a good problem to have...I'm eating lots and no nausea. Could have just been because it's a different scale?

Oh and I'm being sent for a dating scan sometime in the first week or so of Jan.


----------



## gemmy

Hi there can I join? Looking to make some buddies, I'm due 28th August 2017


----------



## misspriss

Moet, sorry you had to deal with the spotting after, hope it has resolved. Cannot wait to hear about your scan!

gemmy, got you added!

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## craquinette

Merry Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a fantastic festive season! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57226;


----------



## British Mummy

Thank you craqinette! I've been hit with the nausea big time this week:( my own fault for saying all last week that my symptoms aren't that bad! All last week i thought it's another boy as it was just like my pregnancy with him. This week the pregnancy is just like it was with my daughter so who knows?! 
Anyone else got any gender hunches?


----------



## kittykat7210

Nausea has hit me quite bad, and my hcg is higher than with my first, I think it's a girl but I'm unsure if it's wishful thinking or not!!


----------



## misspriss

This pregnancy is different than either of my past two. It seems more like mine with DS, but I think it is because I was about the same starting weight with both of them, where I weighed a bit less when I got pregnant with DD. The bloating, heartburn, indigestion, etc can be worse duue to that.


----------



## British Mummy

Welcome gemmy.
Misspriss I know I've been wondering how symptoms might be different but at the same time it's so difficult to compare because you already have a child/children in the world depending on you. It's a welcome distraction I suppose on one hand but obviously tiring too. Plus Christmas I've found to be tough on parents, definitely a tiring holiday! 
Kittykat I felt symptom wise my second was a boy before I had my scan and part of it was hunch and i was right, so you never know you could be right. I know it's 50/50 but mother's intuition means a lot in my book. Put it this way I would've been shocked if at my 20w scan my second had been a girl. I was so sure.
Whats frustrating is I have given everything away. Everything. So my lovely mothercare maternity bras with no underwire that I'm pining for now are long gone and my trousers are so uncomfortable as mine are all high wasted skinny jeans (they're flattering on the stomach with a long top) but make me feel so uncomfortable now. But I really feel I want to wait until 12 weeks rather than spend money and/or face having to throw anything out. Same as jinxing anything by buying baby clothes so early I suppose. Just wish I had some stashed away so I felt a bit more comfortable. Anyone know of any maternity bargain places in the UK? I want to get the new look belly bands for sure as they make your non maternity clothes last a lot longer. 
Hope you aren't all feeling as uncomfortable as me :) don't worry I'm in pj bottoms as soon as we get in the door since leaving my jeans undone all the time was leaving me at serious risk of exposing my minge to the postman! Lol


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas :) my little man got spoilt.. Again haha.
How are you all feeling? Symptoms so far for me - boobs are so so so sore!!! Tiredness & ive felt a tiny bit nauseous. I was lucky with my son I never had any sickness at all just bad heartburn! What are your symptoms? Xx


----------



## xAmberLFCx

British Mummy - have you had a look on the new look website? There's some maternity clothing on sale there! :)


----------



## misspriss

I have a belly band, can't wear jeans without that and a hairband. I haven't bought any maternity clothes yet and I packed away all my maternity clothes or sold them from previous pregnancies. I told DH I sold them, but I secretly saved some of my very favorites just in case this happened. Wish I know where I'd put them though!

I'm starting to look different in my shirts. I have been wearing DH's shirts with yoga pants at home, which I used to do but I'm afraid someone might notice the change. We are having a difficult time with our inlaws, who we live with, who are liable to be the most judgmental of this pregnancy. MIL has had some kind of breaking point Christmas day, she has been mean and nasty ever since. Like today, she made a snide comment about me taking a shower last night, because when she got home there was no hot water. How was I supposed to know 1) when she got home, and 2) that she wanted a shower? If she is this snippy and rude about me taking a shower...I just don't want to hear it. I'm worried that our presence in our in-laws house is going to cause problems for them in their marriage and I don't want to be the cause of that.

Too much stress for the baby.


----------



## sugarpuff

I'm definitely having bloat issues (or maybe it's just Christmas food !), I'm only small so any bloating shows up really obviously which is an issue as we're not planning on telling anyone yet (my parents live with us so it's getting difficult to hide !)

I'm super happy today as I've managed to briefly hear the heartbeat on my Doppler, I was starting to get really detached from this pregnancy as with both my daughters I had a scan at 6 weeks as I had been having fertility treatment, this time I won't be getting a scan till around 12 weeks. Unfortunately when I got up to find my phone to record the heartbeat I lost it, boo !

Hope everyone is feeling as well as possible at the moment x


----------



## British Mummy

Thanks Amber! I have now ordered sale maternity clothes online from new look thanks to you! Plus my staple bellybands. Hair-tie trick working a charm this morning, that could be Christmas rather than baby though!  xx


----------



## luz

Have any of you ladies had spotting? I had some yesterday and I'm seriously worrying &#128533; I'm hoping that it's just from pushing hard trying to poop, but I can't help really freaking out that it's something worse.


----------



## misspriss

Not the pregnancy, but with DD I had spotting twice from DTD and once from straining to poop. Just small amounts of light pink spotting. Never turned out to be a problem, hope yours is not either!


----------



## sugarpuff

Has the spotting settled down luz? I had a tiny bit of pink spotting with my eldest daughter which didn't cause any problems, I hope everything is good for you x

I managed to hear the heartbeat again on my Doppler today and recorded it, I'm not sure if this link will work or not but it's a plain black video with sound. It seems a good heart rate though, about 140-150ish ?

https://rs230.pbsrc.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/Baby%203/1AE9E97E-0D13-4439-BD3D-B79123C03681_zps6xmlagvo.mp4?w=160&h=160&fit=clip


----------



## luz

Yes I only had spotting the one evening and haven't had any since. I was going to call the dr but I decided not to. I'm not even 6 weeks yet so even if they did do an ultrasound I likely wouldn't see anything worthwhile. So awesome you found the hb on your Doppler!


----------



## sugarpuff

Ah that's great news, fingers crossed it stays away for you :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

we had a hb of 135 yesterday and are measuring 6+6 (today). Everything looks good. it was neat to see its little heart flickering away on the screen. i hope we get to Hear it next time!


----------



## misspriss

Miskas mommy said:


> we had a hb of 135 yesterday and are measuring 6+6 (today). Everything looks good. it was neat to see its little heart flickering away on the screen. i hope we get to Hear it next time!

YAY!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

That's great British Mummy! I still have a few maternity bits in the loft I need to get down! :) 

I had an early scan today! My EDD is now been pushed back to the 25th August!! So confused as my LMP was 7th November so worked out the 14th August but never mind haha. I'm only 6 weeks and 1 day now but little bean was there & I saw its little heartbeat flickering!! :) The lady said that it would be more accurate at my 12 week scan which I'm not sure when that'll be as I don't see my MW until Jan 12th & we have to wait for a letter to come through the post with our scan dates here in the UK! Xx


----------



## craquinette

Great news Amber! So amazing to see the little heart flickering!


----------



## cnsweeney

Hello. May I join ? Due August 21st :) 

What is everyone's thoughts on vaccinations ? I came across an old post and saw someone say they don't agree with vaccinating their children ? How does everyone feel about that ?


----------



## luz

We vaccinate our children.


----------



## Moet

Vaccines are the safest and most effective way to protect your children from terrible illnesses that can cause disability and even death. All this anti vaccine propaganda originated from a study that has now been debunked.


----------



## misspriss

I have studied the ingredients and risk and benefits of each vaccine that is on the recommended schedule in my state. I have discussed my concerns with my pediatrician. I have made the choice to delay all vaccinations until a further date, and have (on the recommendation of my pediatrician) obtained the appropriate legal exemptions for my children. It is a personal choice, and in this day and age a controversial choice, but I must do what I feel is best for my children. I'm not looking to change anyone else's mind, I expect the same courtesy from others. If it is something you are concerned about, I implore you to do the research for yourself. The ingredients and information sheets for all vaccines in the US are listed on the CDC.gov website.

Perhaps in the UK it was all the Wakefield dude, but my mother chose long before Wakefield and his study, redacted or not, to not vaccinate me or my sisters. So for me, this did not start with any debunked studies.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Our family is pro-vaccine, and while I don't necessarily agree with the anti-vaccination philosophy, I appreciate each parents' desire to practice what they feel is best for their families.


----------



## Erised

Can I join and quietly lurk through the posts? I'm not sure if I'll be staying around, or possibly get thrown into the September group. I got my bfp on the 22nd of December, though my lmp was on the 22nd of October. Until I get a scan I'm rather in limbo, with baby due anywhere between July & September. 

There's also the small 'oopsie, you really should check your tests better' incident which makes me even more confused. A few days after my bfp I decided to check through the bin (as you do), to make sure my thrown away tests were actually negative only to find 4 more positive tests in the bin. Now, due to very irregular cycles I tend to test 2 or 3 times a week which would mean the earliest positive test was about a week and a half or 2 weeks *before* when I thought my first bfp was. I'd gotten so used to seeing negatives over the last 2 and a half years (ntnp) that I'd obviously become a bit too comfortable with tossing them before checking properly.

So yeah! Who knows
I've just filled in my self referral for my midwives, so hopefully I'll hear from them within the next week or so. Looking forward to doing it all again (for the 4th time)! =D


----------



## cnsweeney

I have 2 other children . We are a pro vaccine family . I was just curious what everyone's stances were . I couldn't believe there were still people who believed not vaccinating was the best thing . Misspriss- no offense, but if your child contracts one of the deadly diseases you chose not to vaccinate for , will you regret not vaccinating ? The risks have been debunked . There is no factual basis to vaccines causing anything harmful . The risk is far less than the benefit . my child's school won't even allow unvaccinated children to attend and rightfully so .. it creates a higher risk for the community as a whole and since the anti vax thing started in recent years , we have seen a spike in ailments that have long been eradicated from our country. It kind of just makes me sad for children that don't have the choice to protect themselves . It can and likely will effect them well into adulthood. I understand your parents did not vaccinate but that's no reason to do the same . 
I was hoping that if just one person could change their mind about not vaccinating simply by me bringing up this subject , it would be worth it . 
Good day everyone , hope everyone is feeling well today !


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm vaccinating no questions asked, no way am I letting my children go around unprotected, just my opinion but I just couldn't not vaccinate my kids!


----------



## misspriss

Erised said:


> Can I join and quietly lurk through the posts? I'm not sure if I'll be staying around, or possibly get thrown into the September group. I got my bfp on the 22nd of December, though my lmp was on the 22nd of October. Until I get a scan I'm rather in limbo, with baby due anywhere between July & September.
> 
> There's also the small 'oopsie, you really should check your tests better' incident which makes me even more confused. A few days after my bfp I decided to check through the bin (as you do), to make sure my thrown away tests were actually negative only to find 4 more positive tests in the bin. Now, due to very irregular cycles I tend to test 2 or 3 times a week which would mean the earliest positive test was about a week and a half or 2 weeks *before* when I thought my first bfp was. I'd gotten so used to seeing negatives over the last 2 and a half years (ntnp) that I'd obviously become a bit too comfortable with tossing them before checking properly.
> 
> So yeah! Who knows
> I've just filled in my self referral for my midwives, so hopefully I'll hear from them within the next week or so. Looking forward to doing it all again (for the 4th time)! =D

Sure you can lurk! I will add you to the first post when you get an EDD, or just lurk around! I also took a test a few days before AF because I was in the habit from breastfeeding and not having cycles. I looked at it for a minute or two then stuck it in the back of the drawer...two hours later there was a line!


----------



## misspriss

cnsweeney said:


> I have 2 other children . We are a pro vaccine family . I was just curious what everyone's stances were . I couldn't believe there were still people who believed not vaccinating was the best thing . Misspriss- no offense, but if your child contracts one of the deadly diseases you chose not to vaccinate for , will you regret not vaccinating ? The risks have been debunked . There is no factual basis to vaccines causing anything harmful . The risk is far less than the benefit . my child's school won't even allow unvaccinated children to attend and rightfully so .. it creates a higher risk for the community as a whole and since the anti vax thing started in recent years , we have seen a spike in ailments that have long been eradicated from our country. It kind of just makes me sad for children that don't have the choice to protect themselves . It can and likely will effect them well into adulthood. I understand your parents did not vaccinate but that's no reason to do the same .
> I was hoping that if just one person could change their mind about not vaccinating simply by me bringing up this subject , it would be worth it .
> Good day everyone , hope everyone is feeling well today !

If your child gets a vaccine injury, will you regret vaccinating? (Do not argue they do not happen, there is a searchable database of them here in the US and they frequently go unreported)

Perhaps you did not read my post, I am not trying to change anyone's mind and I expect the same courtesy from you. This is not the debate board, it is a pregnancy group.


----------



## Bonnie11

Guys can we leave the vaccinations arguments to another group? They never end well and I'm sure there are other forums they can be discussed in. People always end up falling out.


----------



## Erised

My midwife called today, a lot faster than I was expecting!! I only sent off my referral last night, last time it took well over a week before they got back to me. Impressed and very happy! I've had 2 pregnancies and labours through this company, so I'm biased anyway, but less than 24 hours is pretty good going. My midwife is called Donna, and I'll have my booking in appointment on the 13th (home visit, as most appointments are). Thankfully that gives me a week and a half to get the house in order as it's a tip after the Christmas holidays! We'll also arrange for a scan some time soon (making the appointment on the 13th, so imagine it will be in a week or 3) to date me more accurately. 

Everything's feeling a bit more real now. I *think* I'll be due right at the end of August, though with my previous history of going nearly 2 weeks late baby probably won't arrive until September anyway. 

So far we haven't told anyone yet. We hadn't planned on telling until after the 12 week scan, but as DD2 (and DD3, but she won't tell) will be home during next weeks appointment we'll have to break the news to our girls before then. Our oldest has been asking for a new baby for a while, so she'll be thrilled. With telling the girls, we'll also have to tell BIL & MIL as obviously our girls won't keep shushed (bit much to expect from a 6, 4 & 2 year old). 

Is anyone planning a private scan this pregnancy? With my previous 3 I've had private scans at 16 weeks to find out the gender, and around 28 / 32 weeks for funsies. We'll be doing the same this time around (money allowing of course).


----------



## luz

How is everyone else's bloat? I feel like by the end of the day I look about 6 months pregnant. I don't know if it's because I'm on baby 4 or what, but I just feel so huge already! 

And is anyone else freezing? All the time? I keep taking my temp thinking I have a fever and it's always 99.5 or 99.3. Anyone know if pregnancy increases your body temp? I'm normally right on 98.7 so I thought it kind of strange that I've been almost an entire degree higher the last week or so


----------



## misspriss

The bloat was bad weeks 5-7, seems to have died back down. Last week I could button my stretch jeans half the day, lol.

I do believe it does raise your temp, like your BBT goes up after you ovulate and dips before AF, when you are pregnant it just stays up. Hormones and all.


----------



## misspriss

Ugh. Had my first bout of "morning" sickness, only in the evening. 

Totally, very TMI. I was feeling crappy, so I decided to shower (I normally shower in the evenings after the kids go to sleep). Halfway through the shower I had to get out and poo, then before I was proper done with that I had to puke! It was awful. Then I got back in the shower and before I was done I had to get out and poo again, this time I had the runs and stuff. Then again right after my shower.

Worst. Shower. Ever. I mean, that kind of awfulness should be reserved for the before labor cleanout kind of stuff. It was like my body just decided nope - this stuff is coming out, all systems clear out, now! Ugh.

TMI over. Lol.


----------



## Bonnie11

The bloat is real!!! I was massive 5-6 weeks, went down at 7 but seems back again past couple of days, by the end of the day I look 5-6 months gone :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel shocking today, vomited twice and have a really long shift today, I'm not looking forward to today!!


----------



## Letsgo

Hi mamas, 
I disappeared for 3 weeks and just got caught up. 

I had a scan yesterday at 6w6d and we saw a heartbeat! Only 1 baby, something of a relief tbh. We will have another scan on the 17th with our reproductive ends and then be released to a regular obgyn at the end of the month. 

If all continues to go well, I may tell my extended family at the end of February for my moms birthday. I would like to give her a flight voucher (she is 800 miles away) and the ultrasound pic and say, please come meet me in the fall! 

We visited home for the holidays and it was difficult to try to keep it all normal when I didn't feel great and had to run after toddler while staying at my parents. Kid kept eating my stash of saltines I have to keep the queasiness down. Luckily no return of the gnarly sickness I had around week 3. Had a couple spotting episodes so the scan was a relief to see. 

Have a great week! Any New Years resolutions?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats, Letsgo! DD was born after our second IVF cycle. After three unsuccessful outcomes with our remaining 3 genetically normal embryos over the past year, we had pretty much given up hope of baby #2. We were pleasantly surprised when the test turned positive in early December without any new attempts at fertility intervention. :thumbup:

We had a scan yesterday, and I was measuring spot on for our August 5 due date. We feel incredibly blessed. :kiss:


----------



## Erised

Yay LetsGo for seeing babys heartbeat!!! It's such a relief, isn't it? =D 
I've been trying daily with the doppler, in the hope that maaaaybe I'll get lucky and find babys heartbeat. Not having a clue how far along I am, it's unlikely though. Gonna keep trying, I'd feel so much better about telling the girls next week if I'd heard it already. 

As for bloat, I was massively bloated for about a week and a half (also 4th child), but about 3 days ago it went as quickly as it had appeared.

I asked my 2 year old this morning if she thought we should have another baby. She replied with 'yes please' <3 ... Don't think she'll have much of an understanding yet, though my others clocked on at a very early age that 'mummy has a baby growing in her tummy', so hopefully she'll understand too once things become a bit more obvious and real (scans, doppler noises, belly etc). I also asked her if she thought we should have a baby boy or a baby girl. Her answer started promising with 'baby...' and ended in a 2 year old answer with '... dinosaur'. I'm having a baby dinosaur people!


----------



## spencerspiece

Hello ladies mind if I join you. I am due 8th August 2017. This is my fourth pregnancy and my last. I am 37 and from UK


----------



## misspriss

spencerspiece said:


> Hello ladies mind if I join you. I am due 8th August 2017. This is my fourth pregnancy and my last. I am 37 and from UK

Got you added!


----------



## luz

I woke up yesterday -7 weeks pregnant- so so so so nauseous. I was nauseous all day. I felt so horrible. I could barely eat anything because I felt like at any moment I could puke. I felt ok when I woke up today so I ran to the kitchen to get some food in my stomach before the nausea hit. Two bites in and I'm feeling it.

What helps your nausea? I've never had it this bad before, at least tht I can remember. It seems like such a vicious cycle. Eating makes me sick, but not eating makes me even more sick. So I'm stuck drinking water, it's the only thing I can manage to stomach.


----------



## misspriss

Turns out I probably had a bug instead of morning sickness, as DD got it last night.

When I do have pregnancy related nausea, it is always after eating and the only thing that helps is to vomit. I have not had hardly any non-food related nausea in any of my pregnancies.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Peppermint and ginger are both supposed to help nausea. Hot or warm water seems to settle me stomach better than cold water for some reason. Have you tried something bland like crackers, cereal, or bread?


----------



## Bonnie11

Luz last time I had it really bad. I used to make something like a peanut butter tortilla wrap or similar before I went to bed and put it on my nightstand, as soon as I opened my eyes in the morning I would shove it down as well as as many crackers as I could manage too! My sickness kicked in almost instantly but I found I had a couple of minutes as I woke up it wasn't so bad. Other than that's just ginger sweets/biscuits and ready salted crisps! Plain white bread also helped. It will pass, bloody miserable though xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

Sorry guys, looks like I'm going to be leaving this group. 

Had another ultrasound last Thursday and the dr says I had a missed miscarriage. My baby never grew beyond the early weeks, but my gestational sac and yolk sac are still growing. We have a second opinion at the radiologist next Wednesday, but I'm sure it's over. Just wanted to update you all. I do hope the rest of you have a happy and healthy 7 more months.


----------



## misspriss

:cry:Oh I'm so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## luz

So sorry to hear. Hope we see you back soon :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh god I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Moet

So sorry Happy Z. That's awful.


----------



## Moet

I had a scan yesterday, everything looks good got to see baby's heartbeat flickering away at 176 bpm!

They did adjust my due date a little to August 18th.


----------



## skyraaa

Can I join here :) I'm mummy to three girls 8,4 and 20months now pregnant with no4 due sometime in August, not sure of dates as baby wasn't planned was on mini pill and not had any periods lol, got mw tomorro gonna hopefully get a scan, hope u all OK and coping well with early pregnancy :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

So....shocker. Had my second opinion appointment today and the baby has a heartbeat. I'm so confused.


----------



## Bonnie11

happy, thats great news! but so confusing? what did they say about it? x


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my happy that's so weird?? I'd be really angry at the first people!!


----------



## misspriss

So glad you heard a heartbeat! Maybe the first scan was just early!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi! Hope you don't mind if I pop in. I feel like I'm cheating on my other group lol. But it's such a wide range of weeks.

My due date is a bit iffy ATM. The day I thought Oed has EDD as 7/30, the first time doc measured me the due date was 7/31, but lmp and the latest measurement (which is my official edd at the gyn) has me as 8/1 (the 24th anniversary of my father's death). I'd be lying if I didn't say I really want a July baby but my mom's gut feeling (like my mom not mother's intuition lol to clarify) says I'm delivering a week late.

Happy I am so sorry they put you through that! But I am happy to hear you saw the heartbeat. Was the measurement on track? I have heard success stories both online and from my gyn that sometimes the hb can be missed up to 7 weeks which is why Kaiser books your first prenatal 7-10 weeks, preferably after 8.


----------



## Disneyfan88

OhHappyZ said:


> So....shocker. Had my second opinion appointment today and the baby has a heartbeat. I'm so confused.

That's good news so far. Hopefully the dates were just off and everything is now on track. :hugs:




DobbyForever said:


> Hi! Hope you don't mind if I pop in. I feel like I'm cheating on my other group lol. But it's such a wide range of weeks.
> 
> My due date is a bit iffy ATM. The day I thought Oed has EDD as 7/30, the first time doc measured me the due date was 7/31, but lmp and the latest measurement (which is my official edd at the gyn) has me as 8/1 (the 24th anniversary of my father's death). I'd be lying if I didn't say I really want a July baby but my mom's gut feeling (like my mom not mother's intuition lol to clarify) says I'm delivering a week late.

Welcome. :flower: I'm sort of between groups, too. I require a repeat c-section this time, so although I'm due in August (5th), I will definitely be aiming to deliver around 39 weeks in late July. DD's birthday is in early July (though she was due June 27), so looks like 2 July kids for us. Despite knowing I won't deliver in August, I still chose to join the August group due to my EDD. :)

Btw, my mom delivered me and my siblings early and assumed I would go into labor a couple of weeks early, too. I delivered at 41+1, so for my case, my mom was wrong. ;)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Well according to lmp I should be 9 weeks. Baby is measuring at 6 weeks. Heartbeat was only 84, but could be just starting or just slowing down. I don't even know what to think. My Dr was ready to do d&c last friday and now I have a glimmer of hope. This is all so confusing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have heard of some ladies on here who had hbs of 80-90 at 6 weeks then at their next scan everything was right on target. So I hope its just a new heart getting started. I can't remember if you were temping or doing opk or just going by lmp. Always possible you just ovulated later than you think. Keeping my fxed for the best

And ty Disney! Exactly how I feel :). Thank you for validating me. I just hope for a July baby because I'm a teacher and school starts 8/29 and the earlier baby comes the less time I need to take off of work at the most critical time of the year AND less time I have on differential pay. It's also weird because my whole liked I never wanted my kids to be born the same month as me because I'm selfish and now I'm hoping and praying for a late July baby.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby!!!! Lovely to see you!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

*hair flip* lovely to be seen ;) :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

XD I think this going to get confusing what we've spoken about dobby in which group XD


----------



## jasminemarie

Hello! I'm Jazz. &#128522; I'm 23, pregnant with baby #2 and due August 13th.


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Hello! I'm Jazz. &#128522; I'm 23, pregnant with baby #2 and due August 13th.

Congratulations! The 13th is my anniversary :happydance:


----------



## jasminemarie

misspriss said:


> Congratulations! The 13th is my anniversary :happydance:

Yeah I'm finding that date is close to a lot of things for people somehow &#128514;


----------



## CountryBride

Hey ladies, I'm back and just got caught up. I had my scan when I was 8+1 and I measured 8+5 with 160 heartbeat. Have been so nauseated all day, every day. Also have horrible cravings and food aversions, which I didn't have much of the first pregnancy. And super painful boobs. Really hoping they are making more milk glands so I can nurse better this time around.

I hope you are doing okay OhHappyZ, don't lose hope. I have heard of these things happening.


----------



## luz

I'm counting down the days until my appointment. Next Monday! I just hope everything is ok. I have been kind of down about this pregnancy and thinking it was doomed before I was even ttc. I kept having horrid dreams as we were discussing when to start ttc that I think made me feel awful. One dream I was pregnant with twins, went to the dr and he told me one of them was dead, and the other had Down's syndrome. Next horrid dream I went to the dr for my first appointment and they didn't find anything in my belly on the u.s. 

I guess I'm just super worried about that happening when I go. Everyone keeps saying if it's meant to be it will be there, or if you miscarry just love that baby while you can, and I'm sorry but that is the worst thing to say to someone freaking out over it, and doesn't help me feel any better :(. 

I have had some strong food aversions/nausea and my fatigue is so intense, so I'm moderately convinced everything is ok....but I still just worry so so so bad. 
Any of You ladies still waiting on an ultrasound or dr visit to have confirmation ? I just feel so alone. Everyone seems to go to their dr early, have early ultrasounds, bloodwork to make sure hormone levels are rising correctly and I'm over here just waiting and waiting until 10 weeks for some sort of hope. 

Sorry this was long, I'm just really stressed and worried.


----------



## misspriss

Luz I had to wait until 10+6 for my first appointment in my last pregnancy. TBH that was half the reason I went to a different provider this time, although I am really glad I did for a whole host of reasons now. This time I went at 8 weeks, I did get a quick scan, but just the usual to confirm the pregnancy is in the right place and one baby. They did bloodwork, but not to check my levels were rising. I think that is a lot for people who have had repeat losses or fertility treatments. 

At least you will get to see more on your scan than me! 8 weeks and 10 weeks were a lot different. Scan pics comparison in the spoiler tag.


Spoiler
7+6 weeks with this baby:



10+6 weeks with my second:



Granted there could be some difference in quality of machine, but the difference is striking. Good luck!

I am suffering with extreme fatigue during the day, like feeling like I'm going to pass out asleep watching my kids, but awful insomnia at night. Inability to fall asleep, light, disrupted sleep, waking easily and often.


----------



## DobbyForever

Luz :hugs:? I'm guilty of the love your baby now comment because it worked for me. But everyone is different. There's nothing I can say to reduce your worry. It's a mom's nature to worry. For what it's worth, the women I know (myself included) who have early scans have to because they are high risk or something is wrong. So not having seen your doctor is just your doctor's way of saying no need. I'm not sure that helps at all. But you are so close and Monday you will see your baby. And 9 weeks is such a cuter scan tbh. But please continue to vent as needed. We got your back.

Glad to hear scans are going well. Sorry everyone I'd especially poopy. I threw up this morning and can't get anything done so I feel you. Hopefully I will have some scan news myself in four hours


----------



## luz

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just so nervous/worried because this is my last baby and my husband really kind of put me on a strict time table, saying if you want it you have until March to get pregnant otherwise we aren't having another (he thinks he's too old). So I really stressed about getting pregnant, and now staying pregnant. even though in the past i've never had issues.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hey guys, just an update, my blood work came back and my progesterone was low: 8. So my dr put me on progesterone supplements. He is convinced that this is a bad pregnancy, but he is allowing me to make the decision to give my baby a chance.

I wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy, as it's my first. But it's so freaking stressful every step of the way. We get good news and it gets thrown out the door. Such a rollercoaster.


----------



## misspriss

Aw that sucks about the "strict timeline"! :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, just an update, my blood work came back and my progesterone was low: 8. So my dr put me on progesterone supplements. He is convinced that this is a bad pregnancy, but he is allowing me to make the decision to give my baby a chance.
> 
> I wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy, as it's my first. But it's so freaking stressful every step of the way. We get good news and it gets thrown out the door. Such a rollercoaster.

Oh my, :hugs: I hope the supplements help! I'm glad your doctor is allowing you to make the decisions you want to make.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ya, I agree. I don't fully trust him because of his misdiagnosis, but at least he is giving me the opportunity to decide for myself. He knows that I am big on research and he says "You are really knowledgeable about this field considering you are in the automotive field". Well duh, it's my body, I want to know what's going on haha.

I haven't had any bleeding or cramping so I'm still hopeful. I have a follow up US on Friday, so I'm just keeping my cool till then.

I did meet with my midwife this past weekend, and I'm so ready for my home birth!! She is fantastic and makes me want to give birth now. I love that I found someone I can have confidence in.


----------



## luz

misspriss said:


> Aw that sucks about the "strict timeline"! :hugs:

He just turned 31, i'm only 28, but he doesn't want to be old and still have kids living at home. He really didn't want a 4th baby, and was happy with just the 3, but decided to let me have another. We also have a cruise planned for september of 2018, so the baby has to be 6 months old by then. Its just a lot of stress that i wish i didn't have to have right now.


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Aw that sucks about the "strict timeline"! :hugs:
> 
> He just turned 31, i'm only 28, but he doesn't want to be old and still have kids living at home. He really didn't want a 4th baby, and was happy with just the 3, but decided to let me have another. We also have a cruise planned for september of 2018, so the baby has to be 6 months old by then. Its just a lot of stress that i wish i didn't have to have right now.Click to expand...

Oh wow, I am 28 as well and I was just thinking DH wants this to be our last, but we are still so young!

To put it in perspective, my mom had her first at 32 and her last (surprise) at 40. My mom has since passed, but my dad says she was turned out to be the best surprise they could have ever hoped for. Granted he is 62 this year and still has one in college....


----------



## luz

Oh wow!! We got married very young, I was only 19. And I had my first at 23. So we've had all our kids really close. He has lofty dreams to travel the world someday so that's that. Haha. 

Lately I've been feeling ok during the day, but in the evenings my ms seems to kick in and the food aversions/nausea really hit hard.


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> Oh wow!! We got married very young, I was only 19. And I had my first at 23. So we've had all our kids really close. He has lofty dreams to travel the world someday so that's that. Haha.
> 
> Lately I've been feeling ok during the day, but in the evenings my ms seems to kick in and the food aversions/nausea really hit hard.

LOL I had lofty dreams of international travel as well. DH, on the other hand, is happy to stay within the bounds of the US. Well, he said Canada was a possiblity.

I met DH when I was 21, we married when I was 23, had my first at 25. He is 2 years younger than me, so he was 21 when we got married and 23 when our first was born.


----------



## Erised

Well, so much for the 'early scan to date you'! To me that would suggest a scan close to when I found out I was pregnant (22nd of December), not the start of Feb! Midwife is trying to find a time frame where I'll be far enough for the NT, but hopefully not too far. She picked the 2nd of Feb, which may just work. 

Then I got a text yesterday to let me know that the sonographers are no longer doing NT scans on Thursdays, so we'd need to rebook. Either the 7th of Feb, or the 31st of Jan. She did mention that Jan (a whole 2 days earlier than the booked scan) may be too early for the NT scan still. Unfortunately (fortunately?) I can't do the 7th, so my scan is now in a week and a half. I'm looking forward to finally knowing how far along I am. I could be just gone 8 weeks by then, or I could be just gone 14 weeks... or of course anywhere inbetween! I *think* I'll probably be around 10 weeks by then, but that's a complete guess. 

So now the big questions are..
1. Is baby alive?
2. Am I far enough for the NT, or will we need to book another scan?

Still no luck with the doppler, which tbh is to be expected.


----------



## misspriss

Wow got a surprise scan today! Appointment went well, the usual pee in the cup and what not. Then he wanted to try the doppler, which I was surprised as it was early (they didn't try until 16 weeks in my last pregnancy I think), and couldn't find the heartbeat. So I got a quick scan!

Pics are in my journal, if you want to see them. 

It was nice. Then I went out and tried some early maternity pants (the kind with elastic panels where the pockets go, etc) and they just didn't look right. Everything just made me look fat not pregnant, but I'm getting tired of the belly band, it shifts around ALL the time. Some yoga pants still work, but some keep riding down because my belly pushes the waist down. I'm at an awkward phase, regular pants aren't working but I don't feel ready for maternity yet.


----------



## luz

Is baby alive? That is my biggest question right now! I still can't find anything with the Doppler, and my nausea and food aversions seem to have subsided a little this week. I'm still really tired all the time, but the fullness In my lower abdomen that I had when I first found out is gone, and my bloat even seems to be subsiding. 

My appointment is Monday. I have to go alone, and I am praying everything is fine.

I've been wearing an elastic on my pants to hold them closed, since the bloat made them too uncomfortable to wear. I pulled out all my maternity clothes but can't bring myself to wear them.


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> Is baby alive? That is my biggest question right now! I still can't find anything with the Doppler, and my nausea and food aversions seem to have subsided a little this week. I'm still really tired all the time, but the fullness In my lower abdomen that I had when I first found out is gone, and my bloat even seems to be subsiding.
> 
> My appointment is Monday. I have to go alone, and I am praying everything is fine.

My doctor (who I'm sure has a lot of experience with dopplers) tried to find the HB today on me and couldn't, and I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow. 8 weeks is early!

My bloat went away around 8-9 weeks too. I think the placenta starts kicking in around 9 weeks and makes a lot of the symptoms subside.


----------



## luz

Thanks misspriss. I'm such a wreck. Im going to Disneyland next week, and if everything goes well on Monday, I plan on telling g my family about the pregnancy then.

So exciting you got to have a scan! I love love love seeing the tiny baby. It makes everything so much more real.


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> Thanks misspriss. I'm such a wreck. Im going to Disneyland next week, and if everything goes well on Monday, I plan on telling g my family about the pregnancy then.

How exciting! I still have not really told a lot of people!


----------



## luz

misspriss said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks misspriss. I'm such a wreck. Im going to Disneyland next week, and if everything goes well on Monday, I plan on telling g my family about the pregnancy then.
> 
> How exciting! I still have not really told a lot of people!Click to expand...

Yeah no one knows... I have a work friend who knew we were trying and every time she asks I tell her we are just taking things a day at a time and not worrying too much about it. I'm so jealous of your scan! Did you get to hear the hb ?


----------



## Disneyfan88

Luz - I went to Disneyland (CA) at 8 weeks when I was pregnant with DD. We found out about this one (a completely welcome surprise as we needed 2 rounds of IVF to conceive the first time and went through all of our remaining normal genetically tested embryos trying to get pregnant with #2 -- we almost gave up on the idea of having another) they night we got home from our last trip down there. Hang in there - your scan will be here before you know it, and I'm sure it will be great. :hugs: Have fun at DL!


We did the MaterniT21 blood test last Monday, and I just got the results back. The results were negative and indicate that we are expecting another girl! :kiss:


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks misspriss. I'm such a wreck. Im going to Disneyland next week, and if everything goes well on Monday, I plan on telling g my family about the pregnancy then.
> 
> How exciting! I still have not really told a lot of people!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah no one knows... I have a work friend who knew we were trying and every time she asks I tell her we are just taking things a day at a time and not worrying too much about it. I'm so jealous of your scan! Did you get to hear the hb ?Click to expand...

Yes, from the scan. It was 164, or 167. Oh crap, I can't remember! But in the healthy range. 

It was just me and DH who knew for a while, and then I told my sister. He told his work friends at like less than 4 weeks! But I took him out to lunch and told him, and we signed on the closing of our house, and someone backed into our parked car...he just had a lot to talk about I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

Disney congrats on your girl!!

Luz hf at DL! And I get the timeline thing. I honestly don't want to be passed a certain age and have kids in college. My mom had me fairly young (my age now), and I love our relationship. BUT my stepdad is like nearing 70 if he hasn't passed it already and my brothers JUST went to college. He LOVES it. Makes him feel young at heart lol.

Happy hope the supplements do the trick and you have a good scan on Friday!

Speaking of hbs... I haven't HEARD the hb since my 6w scan. It's been measured twice since, but no sound. I was a bit disappointed but I didn't ask because I didn't want to be annoying lol.


----------



## British Mummy

Good luck today happy! (Pretty sure it was your follow up today). Congratulations to all those having scans, mine is Tuesday and it has felt a long time!! Should be 12 weeks so we shall see. 
I'm feeling ok touch wood. More moody than anything and the worst cold I've had in a few years has distracted me from any pregnancy symptoms. Round ligament pain is happening, i get it really strong in an evening but then not for another few days then it happens again, it feels like I can feel my stomach literally growing on those days.

That's amazing you've had the maternit21 and know your baby's gender!! Congratulations on your little girl :):):)

Just on age, I'm 29 so pretty similar :) I wasn't planning a 3rd but now we are I almost want 4 :') my oh says nooooooo to that even though he was the one who wanted number 3!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god congrats on your girl!! That's so cool that you can find out now!! I wish we had the spare cash to allow for that sort of thing!!


----------



## Erised

Awww Misspriss, just checked the cheeky scan photos you put up and baby is so cute <3 What a lovely surprise! Though I imagine a slightly tense few minutes leading up to it. 

Disneyfan, congrats on having a little girl! Plenty of time ahead to prepare for girly stuff now =D 

I managed to find babys heartbeat on my doppler today. Found it for just a few seconds this afternoon, and it was soooo clear it actually made me wonder if maybe I was wrong. Found it twice more this evening though, just as clear and it's DEFINITELY babys heartbeat. Husband got to hear it too, and it makes everything feel so much more real. Can't wait to get dated on my scan now =D

-Edit-
Gone back through my posts, I would have been 8+2 (assuming my due date doesn't change at the next scan).


----------



## luz

Erised said:


> Awww Misspriss, just checked the cheeky scan photos you put up and baby is so cute <3 What a lovely surprise! Though I imagine a slightly tense few minutes leading up to it.
> 
> Disneyfan, congrats on having a little girl! Plenty of time ahead to prepare for girly stuff now =D
> 
> I managed to find babys heartbeat on my doppler today. Found it for just a few seconds this afternoon, and it was soooo clear it actually made me wonder if maybe I was wrong. Found it twice more this evening though, just as clear and it's DEFINITELY babys heartbeat. Husband got to hear it too, and it makes everything feel so much more real. Can't wait to get dated on my scan now =D

That's so exciting!! How far along are you? I'm trying again tonight with my Doppler. Hope I find something


----------



## Erised

I'm really not sure luz, somewhere between 7 and 13 weeks (pcos with very irregular cycles). Going by the strength of the line on my tests when I first found out, compared to the ones with my previous pregnancies I *think* I'm somewhere between 8 & 9 weeks. I've got a scan on the 31st to date me more accurately =) 

This is my 5th pregnancy (and 4th child) though, which is probably why it was easier to find this time around. I've been checking daily for about 3 weeks now, and today was the first time I found something. My bump / fat has gotten a lot bigger today as well, and my hormones have been driving me mad over the last few days. Think there was definitely a growth spurt there. 

With my first I found a hb at 12 weeks (when I got my doppler), with my 2nd it was 10+6 (tried it earlier but without luck), and my 3rd was 8+5. It does seem to have gotten easier for me with following pregnancies. 

Honestly though, don't fret! 9 Weeks is so very very very early. I'll help you hope though =)


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.


----------



## GlowMama

Oh sweetie, I am so so sorry to hear this. Sending you lots of love. I know firsthand how hard that is. Hang in there...


----------



## GlowMama

misspriss said:


> Hello Ladies! Didn't see an August 2017 thread, so here it is!
> 
> I just found out I'm due August 4th, 2017. Granted I was induced a wee bit early with DD and DS was born waaaay early, so I might not make it August!
> 
> Any more August mommies out there?
> 
> *AUGUST*
> 
> *4th*
> misspriss
> 
> *5th*
> Disneyfan88
> craquinette
> 
> *8th*
> Miskas mommy
> spencerspiece
> 
> *9th*
> British Mummy
> 
> *12th*
> OhHappyZ
> 
> *13th*
> Emiloo
> sugarpuff
> Rousseau31
> jasminemarie
> 
> *14th*
> CountryBride
> xAmberLFCx
> 
> *16th*
> nixm
> 
> *18th*
> ARuppe716
> April12016
> CrowBaby
> Moet
> 
> *21st*
> cnsweeney
> 
> *22nd*
> tntrying22
> 
> *23rd*
> kittykat7210
> 
> *24th*
> Letsgo
> 
> *25th*
> jessthemess
> luz
> 
> *28th*
> gemmy
> 
> *29th *
> megan3456
> 
> *To be Determined by Scan*
> skyraaa
> ​

Hey! I just found out today that my due date is August 30! Can I join the thread with you gals?


----------



## luz

Erised said:


> I'm really not sure luz, somewhere between 7 and 13 weeks (pcos with very irregular cycles). Going by the strength of the line on my tests when I first found out, compared to the ones with my previous pregnancies I *think* I'm somewhere between 8 & 9 weeks. I've got a scan on the 31st to date me more accurately =)
> 
> This is my 5th pregnancy (and 4th child) though, which is probably why it was easier to find this time around. I've been checking daily for about 3 weeks now, and today was the first time I found something. My bump / fat has gotten a lot bigger today as well, and my hormones have been driving me mad over the last few days. Think there was definitely a growth spurt there.
> 
> With my first I found a hb at 12 weeks (when I got my doppler), with my 2nd it was 10+6 (tried it earlier but without luck), and my 3rd was 8+5. It does seem to have gotten easier for me with following pregnancies.
> 
> Honestly though, don't fret! 9 Weeks is so very very very early. I'll help you hope though =)

This is my 4th pregnancy. I'm pretty sure I found my last baby around 8-9 weeks so I'm freaking out I haven't found it yet. I do have a tilted uterus though, so perhaps this baby is in the back


----------



## jasminemarie

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry &#128532; Stay strong, Hun.


----------



## misspriss

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.

I am so sorry for your loss, there are no words.


----------



## luz

Erised said:


> I'm really not sure luz, somewhere between 7 and 13 weeks (pcos with very irregular cycles). Going by the strength of the line on my tests when I first found out, compared to the ones with my previous pregnancies I *think* I'm somewhere between 8 & 9 weeks. I've got a scan on the 31st to date me more accurately =)
> 
> This is my 5th pregnancy (and 4th child) though, which is probably why it was easier to find this time around. I've been checking daily for about 3 weeks now, and today was the first time I found something. My bump / fat has gotten a lot bigger today as well, and my hormones have been driving me mad over the last few days. Think there was definitely a growth spurt there.
> 
> With my first I found a hb at 12 weeks (when I got my doppler), with my 2nd it was 10+6 (tried it earlier but without luck), and my 3rd was 8+5. It does seem to have gotten easier for me with following pregnancies.
> 
> Honestly though, don't fret! 9 Weeks is so very very very early. I'll help you hope though =)

This is my 4th pregnancy. I'm pretty sure I found my last baby around 8-9 weeks so I'm freaking out I haven't found it yet. I do have a tilted uterus though, so perhaps this baby is in the back


----------



## luz

So sorry happy. Hope to see you back here real soon :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.

I'm so sorry about your loss. Sending you warm hugs and warm wishes that you are back here soon. :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Thanks for the warm wishes, everyone. We've run into our fair share of failed and unsuccessful IVF transfers (with both genetically tested and no -tested embryos), so it's nice to have the piece of mind that the test results offer. Especially since this was a "natural" (unassisted/unmedicated) pregnancy. We are excited about the fact that we can reuse the clothes that we already have from DD. :thumbup:

Our next ultrasound is a week from Monday when I will be just over 13 weeks along. I'm dying to see her again!


----------



## kittykat7210

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.

Oh happy I'm so so sorry, you've had such a horrible time this pregnancy with mc then not a miscarriage and it's not fair, I know nothing we can say can make you feel any better but we are thinking of you and best of luck in the future :dust:


----------



## Erised

OhHappyZ said:


> Hey guys, you can officially remove me from the front. My baby's perfect little heart stopped beating.

I'm so sorry =( 
Hope the next few weeks pass by gently for you. 



luz said:


> This is my 4th pregnancy. I'm pretty sure I found my last baby around 8-9 weeks so I'm freaking out I haven't found it yet. I do have a tilted uterus though, so perhaps this baby is in the back

A tilted uterus could explain a lot, it does often make it harder to find. I imagine placenta placement would too, perhaps you have an anterior placenta on top of the tilted uterus? I hope you get an answer through either doppler or scan soon. It's a horrible wait when you're worried


----------



## CountryBride

OhHappyZ, I am so sorry for your loss :( *hug*


----------



## OhHappyZ

Wow guys, thank you so so much for your love and support. You are such a wonderful bunch of women. I wish you all the best in your pregnancies. I will still be stalking this page to see how you all progress :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy sending my :hugs: I am sorry things were so back and forth, and I do hope (as with all the others) that the next few weeks pass as best they can and that we see you back in this area soon.

Disney I totally get wanting to know, and I'm glad the test gave you peace of mind.

Welcome Glow!

As for dopplers, I didn't buy one. Read too many threads on the tri 1 boards that have women freaking out trying to find hbs. I also have a tilted uterus. Thankfully, it hasn't impeded any scanning. Although, I thought I heard somewhere that most uteruses are tilted it's just the degree that's a bigger deal.


----------



## British Mummy

Had my scan yesterday and all was fine and dandy! Just one lovely healthy looking baby. I'm due 10th August now instead. And my 20w scan came through today in exactly 8 weeks with a letter saying we can find out the gender if we choose and so we have decided to go team present peek again. So no team yellow for us. Think it will prepare my little girl (4yo) who's going to have to share a room with her (2yo) brother for a few years to know if she's getting a brother or sister. And we found out with the others so fairly easy decision. 

Hope everyone else is OK and excited for everyone's scans on the horizon! Xxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on the great scan! Were you team yellow for your first two?


----------



## craquinette

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been here for a few weeks... I just find first trimester soooo long and really didn't have much to say...
I've had my 12 week scan today (I'm actually 12w6d, and baby measured 13w3d on the scan). Everything looks good, I'm so relieved! I somehow had convinced myself that something had gone wrong, but nope, all looks good! Now finally in 2nd tri, I hope I can finally relax and enjoy :)


----------



## luz

My uterus is tilted to the back. And apparently it's really tilted. During my first dr appointment last week she decided to do an internal ultrasound and it was really hard for her to find the baby. And she kept losing it! So frustrating, but I'm glad I got to see my little gummy bear :)


----------



## CountryBride

I am so ready to feel my little love moving and kicking and KNOW he or she is there, and okay, each and every day. My next dr. apt is Wednesday. I NEED to hear the heartbeat again! I am so anxious.


----------



## GlowMama

CountryBride said:


> I am so ready to feel my little love moving and kicking and KNOW he or she is there, and okay, each and every day. My next dr. apt is Wednesday. I NEED to hear the heartbeat again! I am so anxious.

Totally feeling the same way!! My next U/S isn't until Feb 21 and I am dying to find out that everything is okay. My ms started to subside this week - still there occasionally but nowhere near as bad as the past few weeks. So while I am happy and grateful to not feel awful, I also feel scared that it is subsiding so soon!!! Is anyone else experiencing this around 10 weeks??


----------



## GlowMama

luz said:


> My uterus is tilted to the back. And apparently it's really tilted. During my first dr appointment last week she decided to do an internal ultrasound and it was really hard for her to find the baby. And she kept losing it! So frustrating, but I'm glad I got to see my little gummy bear :)

So happy you got to see the little babe. Hopefully at your next appt they can hear the heartbeat better! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpuff

I had my first ultrasound yesterday - one healthy baby measuring a bit ahead so they've moved my date forward to the 10th August (not realistic with my dates at all, but I tend to go early anyway so I'm fine with it)

Bit disappointed that we asked and paid for 3 photos and they gave us 3, not particularly good, identical ones ! Baby had a nice rounded head and nose but they came out flat in the picture. CRL was 61.9mm and NT was 1.6mm, just waiting on blood results now 


https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/Baby%203/F898C027-183B-43E7-B156-0569F8B2CB11_zpspmxjq2rj.jpeg


----------



## craquinette

sugarpuff said:


> I had my first ultrasound yesterday - one healthy baby measuring a bit ahead so they've moved my date forward to the 10th August (not realistic with my dates at all, but I tend to go early anyway so I'm fine with it)
> 
> Bit disappointed that we asked and paid for 3 photos and they gave us 3, not particularly good, identical ones ! Baby had a nice rounded head and nose but they came out flat in the picture. CRL was 61.9mm and NT was 1.6mm, just waiting on blood results now
> 
> 
> https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/Baby%203/F898C027-183B-43E7-B156-0569F8B2CB11_zpspmxjq2rj.jpeg

Beautiful! Congrats! (And yes, I would be frustrated to have 3 identical photos too!!!)


----------



## craquinette

GlowMama said:


> CountryBride said:
> 
> 
> I am so ready to feel my little love moving and kicking and KNOW he or she is there, and okay, each and every day. My next dr. apt is Wednesday. I NEED to hear the heartbeat again! I am so anxious.
> 
> Totally feeling the same way!! My next U/S isn't until Feb 21 and I am dying to find out that everything is okay. My ms started to subside this week - still there occasionally but nowhere near as bad as the past few weeks. So while I am happy and grateful to not feel awful, I also feel scared that it is subsiding so soon!!! Is anyone else experiencing this around 10 weeks??Click to expand...

Ha yes, I know how you feel!! The wait until the 12 week scan is the longest ever! I'm sure you'll be fine, but it's so easy to worry... My (already very mild) ms also started disappearing a couple of weeks before my ultrasound and of course that worried me, but all good in the end. Hand in there, only a few weeks to wait until you see you little bean! :baby:


----------



## Erised

I finally have a due date - ish! 
Had my scan yesterday, but the sonographer couldn't get a clear reading so had to do an internal. For now she's said baby is 9+6 (so 10 today), but refused to give me a due date until my next scan in 3 weeks. 

To be honest, I don't feel she tried very hard. I've had perfect external scans at 8 weeks, yet she couldn't get one at 10 weeks? Maybe it is just a case of baby being further down than last time, but still found it rather weird to need an internal at 10 weeks. Hey ho! 

Seen baby anyway, could spot head, heart, 2 legs and 2 arms (well, 'stumps'). Baby seems to be doing well... so, going by 10 weeks I'd be due the 29th of August! It may get changed in 3 weeks, but for now I'm sticking around ;)

Had to have my bloods repeated yesterday too as it came up as possibly anemic or me being an alpha thalassemia carrier (which I highly doubt as I don't fit any of the 'most common in' groups, nor has it been spotted in my previous 3 pregnancies doing the same tests). Should find out at the end of this week or start of next.

We also told our kids yesterday, they're so excited!! My oldest is amazing and keeps warning her younger sisters to be careful, rubbing my tummy and is a lot more sensitive / worried about everything this time than she was previously. My 4 year old hasn't stopped talking about it and insists we call the baby Poppy. She's also telling me to be careful about the best of things, like 'wobbling the baby' when I'm walking down the stairs. My youngest isn't too interested yet, though she did put her hand on my tummy yesterday and said 'mummy baby tummy? baby Jack? (Topsy & Tim reference - she's obsessed).


----------



## CountryBride

I'm going in for my 2nd appointment today, but I don't think there will be an US because last time they made 2 consecutive appointments--one for US then for visit, and this time they just scheduled visit. I know extra ultrasounds are not really good for the baby, but I want to see him or her!! Especially now that they are bigger and more baby looking!! I would have gladly passed up the 8 week one for a 12 week one. But oh well. As long as I hear the heartbeat I'm good. Can. not. wait.
Glad for you lucky ladies whose MS has been lightening up. I wish mine would! I'm still horrendously nauseated most of each day! lol


----------



## GlowMama

Erised said:


> I finally have a due date - ish!
> Had my scan yesterday, but the sonographer couldn't get a clear reading so had to do an internal. For now she's said baby is 9+6 (so 10 today), but refused to give me a due date until my next scan in 3 weeks.
> 
> To be honest, I don't feel she tried very hard. I've had perfect external scans at 8 weeks, yet she couldn't get one at 10 weeks? Maybe it is just a case of baby being further down than last time, but still found it rather weird to need an internal at 10 weeks. Hey ho!
> 
> Seen baby anyway, could spot head, heart, 2 legs and 2 arms (well, 'stumps'). Baby seems to be doing well... so, going by 10 weeks I'd be due the 29th of August! It may get changed in 3 weeks, but for now I'm sticking around ;)
> 
> Had to have my bloods repeated yesterday too as it came up as possibly anemic or me being an alpha thalassemia carrier (which I highly doubt as I don't fit any of the 'most common in' groups, nor has it been spotted in my previous 3 pregnancies doing the same tests). Should find out at the end of this week or start of next.
> 
> We also told our kids yesterday, they're so excited!! My oldest is amazing and keeps warning her younger sisters to be careful, rubbing my tummy and is a lot more sensitive / worried about everything this time than she was previously. My 4 year old hasn't stopped talking about it and insists we call the baby Poppy. She's also telling me to be careful about the best of things, like 'wobbling the baby' when I'm walking down the stairs. My youngest isn't too interested yet, though she did put her hand on my tummy yesterday and said 'mummy baby tummy? baby Jack? (Topsy & Tim reference - she's obsessed).

I agree with you about her not trying that hard! 8 week scans are done (successfully) all the time. I am also 10 weeks today (Feb 1) but the ultrasound tech here said my due date was August 30 (I think she said something about averaging the three measurements she took?) As for your children - oh my goodness, so cute!! How did you end up telling your kids? We are planning to tell our 2.5 year old this weekend but aren't quite sure how yet! I got a few books from the library to read with her afterwards and thought we'd just explain that there is a baby in my tummy, etc. But any suggestions are totally welcome!!


----------



## GlowMama

CountryBride said:


> I'm going in for my 2nd appointment today, but I don't think there will be an US because last time they made 2 consecutive appointments--one for US then for visit, and this time they just scheduled visit. I know extra ultrasounds are not really good for the baby, but I want to see him or her!! Especially now that they are bigger and more baby looking!! I would have gladly passed up the 8 week one for a 12 week one. But oh well. As long as I hear the heartbeat I'm good. Can. not. wait.
> Glad for you lucky ladies whose MS has been lightening up. I wish mine would! I'm still horrendously nauseated most of each day! lol

Fingers crossed yours eases soon too! Honestly, the last month was a nightmare for me too. All day ms (and fatigue). I totally feel for you!!


----------



## CountryBride

So I got there today and they decide to spring a fasting glucose test on me without telling me prior--and so I had just eaten!! I even read my papers from the last appointment and all it said was come with a full bladder--nothing about glucose or fasting. So I have to go back tomorrow on an empty stomach. Really not happy about having to make the drive twice in one week. But on the bright side, we heard a strong steady heartbeat :D


----------



## misspriss

CountryBride said:


> So I got there today and they decide to spring a fasting glucose test on me without telling me prior--and so I had just eaten!! I even read my papers from the last appointment and all it said was come with a full bladder--nothing about glucose or fasting. So I have to go back tomorrow on an empty stomach. Really not happy about having to make the drive twice in one week. But on the bright side, we heard a strong steady heartbeat :D

Wow sounds like their mistake for not telling you ahead of time! I would be upset. Glad you got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## CountryBride

Yeah it was pretty wacky. I think what actually happened is they didn't actually decide to do one until I showed up, because the nurse actually left the room and came back in before the doctor and said "Oh! When did you last eat?" Like...If I was supposed to have done the glucose test that day, they would have given me drink when I got there, not after I waited 30 minutes in the waiting room, then after doing the whole nurse thing. So I'm not 100% sold on the professionalism or..having it together-ness of this practice. But my last doctor is no longer practicing, and I hated the hospital I delivered at so I'm trying something new....Now I'm just anxiously awaiting the test results because I really do not want to have to deal with wrangling my sweet tooth right now.


----------



## Erised

Not surprised you were a little annoyed at them jumping that up at you! Isn't it a bit early on for a fasting test anyway? I know around here they don't do them until 28 weeks. 

As for how we told my girls, I wrote a card which said 'You are going to be BIG sisters again! We're having a new baby' and got my 6 year old to read it to everyone. It didn't quite clock on until she got to the word new, then she went quiet before saying 'baby'. Might not work for your little one though ;) 

My 2 and a half year old doesn't really get it yet. We told her, I've spoken to her about it a few times and during our bedtime routine she does put her hand on my tummy and keeps telling me I have 'baby Jack' in there, but when I ask her if it's a boy or girl she tells me 'Girl, baby sister'. I don't think it's something she actually fully takes in though. 

My first was a similar age when I fell pregnant. We told her, but the thing that made it real for her was the midwife visits. I had a lovely midwife who really included her in the experience, and during every visit she 'helped' take my blood pressure and she'd get a go on the doppler to find babys heartbeat. Once my tummy got massive, she could hear the babys heartbeat on the doppler and feel the kicks, that's when it became more real for her. Think it will be the same for my youngest this time around. 

My kids are impatient though! Jeez. Every single day I've been asked 'how many sleeps now mummy?'. My oldest even piped up 'more than 200?! Mummy, why did you tell us already?' lmao.


----------



## jasminemarie

Erised said:


> My kids are impatient though! Jeez. Every single day I've been asked 'how many sleeps now mummy?'. My oldest even piped up 'more than 200?! Mummy, why did you tell us already?' lmao.

My son is the same every time I say I have an appointment or in having abdomen pain or anything he thinks the baby is coming and either freaks out or gets excited depending on the situation &#128514;&#128514; he's a riot. And he's always telling his daddy "Don't fight with mommy! You'll hurt the baby!" If he starts horsing around trying to play fight with me lmao.


----------



## luz

ANyone else still having a hard time finding baby on the Doppler? I saw and heard a heartbeat at 9 weeks on the ultrasound but haven't been able to find it with my Doppler yet


----------



## misspriss

luz said:


> ANyone else still having a hard time finding baby on the Doppler? I saw and heard a heartbeat at 9 weeks on the ultrasound but haven't been able to find it with my Doppler yet

Not myself, I don't own a doppler, but my doctor was unable to find the HB at 12 weeks with doppler, got a quick scan and baby's heart was beating away.


----------



## CountryBride

Erised, your little ones sound precious! How great to have them so included in the new baby's life already. My LO is not quite 16 months yet--so I've told her there's a baby in mommy's tummy--but she doesn't really know what that means yet...But she loves her baby dolls, so I'm sure she'll be a great sister.

I'm such a nervous nellie, I saw a doppler at a thrift store the other and did NOT buy it because I knew I would get addicted and probably freak myself out every time I couldn't immediately find it. Good luck to those who have one, hopefully you are not as paranoid as I am!

We have narrowed it down to two girl names, Kelsea or Kinsley, with the middle name Summer, but I've no clue what we're going to do if it's a boy. I absolutely cannot wait to find out the gender. I'll be happy either way, it's just finding a boy name we both like is difficult! Anyone else thinking names yet?


----------



## Erised

luz - hope you find baby's hb soon. Perhaps this baby is just in a more awkward position in your tilted uterus than previous times? I'll be honest, I haven't checked or used my doppler in quite a while. Last time I tried was the day before my scan (so I would have been 9+5) and found it quite easily, at 9+3 I failed all together however and gave up after 20 minutes. Even at 11 weeks baby is still so small though, I imagine it's very easy to hide behind the placenta and make it pretty difficult to pick up over the placental heartbeat. 

Countrybride - We've talked names, and I simply keep saying I refuse to even think properly until we've had our gender scan. We've got 3 girls, initials are E.E, A.A & I.I ... I'm pretty certain that if it's a girl we'll have to break that, as I refuse to do O.O or U.U. Not to mention that they're all 3 syllable first names, and 1 syllable middle names. Boys names is something we've failed at at every pregnancy so far, we can't find anything we both like and agree on. DH also really has his heart set on naming a boy after himself, the idea of which I absolutely hate. It's a pet hate of mine, as well as MILs when a child gets named after their parent and you end up with 'junior'. Which kind of puts me at a horrible place right now, between either agreeing to a name I'll absolutely hate and can not see myself get used to, or upsetting my husband. He'd never make me, but I'm really worried that one day in the future I may really regret not giving in to it, like my MIL does now her husband has passed. 

So yeah, names ... so far they're a no no! I'm not looking forward to it this time around 

In other news, I still haven't had my blood test results back. Midwife said she'd try and chase it up for me on Friday, but haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## craquinette

CountryBride said:


> Erised, your little ones sound precious! How great to have them so included in the new baby's life already. My LO is not quite 16 months yet--so I've told her there's a baby in mommy's tummy--but she doesn't really know what that means yet...But she loves her baby dolls, so I'm sure she'll be a great sister.

CountryBride, I just realised we were both in the October Owls 2015 group and now both due in August :winkwink: I hope it won't be too hard to manage our almost 2-year-olds when the babies come!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry if someone asked but when is everyone doing their registry? My mom is hosting my baby shower in May since June is a hot mess then everyone goes on vk (we are both teachers). But I'm itching to get scanning once I have my scan next week. What are you ladies planning?


----------



## luz

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry if someone asked but when is everyone doing their registry? My mom is hosting my baby shower in May since June is a hot mess then everyone goes on vk (we are both teachers). But I'm itching to get scanning once I have my scan next week. What are you ladies planning?


This is my 4th baby, i probably won't have a baby shower. I had one for my first, but not any of the others. Although even my first baby i never had a registry....


----------



## kittykat7210

I probably won't be getting a baby shower either, despite it being our first child!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hello ladies, sorry I haven't posted in while! I had my scan today :) all looking well! Baby is now due 18th August :) I'll post a pic when I can get on my laptop! Hope you're all well :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I'm getting impatient lol

Amber congrats on the good scan! Can't wait to see the pic

AFM I went a little freebie crazy. I got my "WTE First Year" kindle version and signed up for my Welcome Box from my Amazon registry. Made a Walmart registry and signed up to receive that Welcome Box. Made a Target registry and planning to go to the store this weekend to get the registry gift there. And booked my appointment for my Buy Buy Baby registry for the weekend after my next scan tee hee


----------



## Erised

I won't be doing a registry or baby shower, never did with my first 3 either. I don't think it's really a big thing in the UK though it's getting more popular. To be very honest, all my family is in a different country and over here there's only 1 friend and my MIL anyway so there wouldn't be any point even if I wanted to. 

I finally got my blood test results back from my midwife yesterday. I'm borderline iron deficient, so while she could prescribe me something for it she recommended trying a change in diet first to see how that deals with it. I'm fine with that, have an actual reason to buy steak now ;) 

How's everyone feeling within themselves these days? I'm roughly 11 weeks now, and I'm finally starting to have some good days. I'm still tired, but no way near how I've been. I can actually stay awake the whole day now and do some stuff around the house which is a massive improvement. I had gone from a constant nausea, which was annoying enough, to waves of sickness the last few days. While I prefer the waves, the sickness was a lot worse and harder to deal with. I figured there had been 2 changes in those days, 

1. I'd started eating full meals again, where as before I barely ate a thing due to the constant nausea. 
2. I'd started having some fizzy drinks again (not many, but some). 

So yesterday I cut out the fizzy drinks all together, and had much smaller meals more frequently. Today I'm feeling marvelous!! I know it's early in the day still and there's plenty of time to change it, but I haven't felt sick yet at all and I've got some energy back. 

Here's to getting closer to 2nd trimester! =D


----------



## CountryBride

craquinette said:


> CountryBride, I just realised we were both in the October Owls 2015 group and now both due in August :winkwink: I hope it won't be too hard to manage our almost 2-year-olds when the babies come!

Oh cool, I just noticed that too! I'm basically terrified---even though this is exactly what I wanted--less than 2 year apart so they can be super close and enjoy each other's company. My brother is almost 8 years older than me, so we had basically nothing in common. But yeah, now that I'm actually certain I will dealing with a toddler and a newborn at the same time....It's scary!!


----------



## jasminemarie

13+5 today for myself. In second trimester not but deinfately does not feel like it. Feeling awful, looking awful, overall just not myself. Hoping I'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Erised I'm glad you are feeling better, hopefully stomaching more irony foods will help. :)

Countrybride I have the opposite experience. My older brother is three years older, and while we love each other and have each other's backs we don't talk. But my twin brothers are 9 years my younger so I helped out A LOT with them/my mom always taught them to treat me like a second mother so we are super tight. My older brother hasn't even said congratulations or asked about my baby, meanwhile both the twins called or texted to check on us. And you should see how pissed one gets when he talks about SO for abandoning me. They also bought baby Christmas presents.

Jasmine I'm sorry you are not feeling well :(. Hope the second tri relief kicks in soon


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hello everyone. I am due August 31st but we expect baby at least 3 weeks early as I have never carried a baby past 37.3. This is baby four, our last so maybe I will be lucky and hold him or her in there longer this time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just got my target goodie bag I love free stuff


----------



## misspriss

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been keeping up with thread, trying to update the front page with changes to due dates and newbies. I've had a little bit of an emotional hard time, probably will be discussing with my doctor at my visit next week I'm not sure if it's antenatal depression or just general moodiness from pregnancy, it is bad enough at times for me to consider the former. I'll try to catch up this evening!


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby- thank you, I hope so too! And I've gotta get on all that free stuff myself!

Mrs H - Hiya! Here's hoping baby bakes the full time this time!


----------



## misspriss

OKAY LADIES! I tried to update everything, please let me know if I've missed someone or someone's changes or got something wrong and I'll get it corrected.

Also, do you want to start adding the yellow stork to every name until we get the answers and then change them?

Also, do we want to pick out a name? It was briefly mentioned earlier but as we are still getting new people I thought I'd ask now, we have a bit bigger of a group.




misspriss said:


> Hello Ladies! Didn't see an August 2017 thread, so here it is!
> 
> I just found out I'm due August 4th, 2017. Granted I was induced a wee bit early with DD and DS was born waaaay early, so I might not make it August!
> 
> Any more August mommies out there?
> 
> *AUGUST*
> 
> *4th*
> misspriss
> 
> *5th*
> Disneyfan88
> craquinette
> 
> *8th*
> Miskas mommy
> spencerspiece
> 
> *10th*
> British Mummy
> sugarpuff
> 
> *13th*
> Emiloo
> sugarpuff
> Rousseau31
> jasminemarie
> 
> *14th*
> CountryBride
> 
> *16th*
> nixm
> 
> *18th*
> ARuppe716
> April12016
> CrowBaby
> Moet
> xAmberLFCx
> 
> *21st*
> cnsweeney
> 
> *22nd*
> tntrying22
> 
> *23rd*
> kittykat7210
> 
> *24th*
> Letsgo
> 
> *25th*
> jessthemess
> luz
> 
> *28th*
> gemmy
> 
> *29th *
> megan3456
> Erised
> 
> *30th*
> GlowMama
> 
> *31th*
> Mrs.H2016
> 
> *To be Determined by Scan*
> skyraaa
> ​


----------



## kittykat7210

THE AUGUST AMAZEBALLBABIES (joking) I have no idea about a name, I think the stork thing sounds cute!! Anyone technically able to produce a thingy for our signatures? I've seen other groups with them and I'm abit jelly!! XD

P.S I think I may have eaten too much chocolate... (I couldn't resist... I haven't had chocolate for 3 months XD) don't judge me!!


Ooh yeh they have officially made my due date the 22nd just so you're aware (it's only 1 day but you know... One day closer XD)


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss ty for keeping it updated! You rock! :hugs: I hope you and your doctor can find some coping stuff. I like the idea of the storks but that just seems like extra work lol as for a name I am not clever so lolol

Welcome Mrs h! Hoping you have an easy delivery this time around


----------



## misspriss

Also, Ive kind of played around with registries at babies r us and amazon. I like amazon's selection and completion discount, and I think there is a welcome box of some kind, but no one I know hardly shops online so a brick and mortar store is better - thus I need to do target or BRU. I may do a target one...but now I feel like I have registeries everywhere?

Which are best for things like completion discounts and things like that? I reckon we will be buying most of our stuff ourselves, but if we can save some money by putting it on our registry than buying it back off...

I have never had a right proper shower and it makes me sad. I live in the southern US, they are quite common and quite elaborate usually. I have been to countless friends showers. But my first showed up 6.5 weeks early, I had a shower on the books with work but family was not even planned yet. My work decided to go with a target giftcard instead of the shower, which was fine everyone chipped in and I felt cared for, more than I'd expect from the office. My grandma threw together a quick shower with all my great aunts I don't even know, I was about 10 days postpartum and DS was still in the NICU, it was rough. I got nothing I registered for, all disposable diapers (we did cloth as soon as we came home), it felt pointless but I guess it was the thought that counts. With my daughter, I was repeatedly told "Oh it's your second, no shower for you!" and it made me want to cry every time. Yes, she was my second, but should her birth not be celebrated as well? And besides, I didn't get a proper shower for my first! My in-laws had a makeshift, bring a few gifts to a holiday cookout kind of shower...again no one shopped my registry I just got a few little gifts, some bibs, etc.

I really wish, at some point in my life, I could have had a real shower. :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

I think target does 15% but I swear buy buy baby was 20% and they send you another after your due date in case you missed anything. I feel like even physical locations all do online stuff as well. I hear you I'm pregnant urging big stuff on there just to save money not for guests to get me but some of my mom's friends have money to burn so you never know lol

I have no idea what my work will do since I am new. I threw so many epic lunch showers that my old job would've have spoiled me but these guys... idk someone got married and all they did was leave out a cake.

I'd throw you a shower! :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

The August alphabetti spaghettis!!! XD

The August areolas!!! 

The August adventurers!!

The August elves!! 

(Someone else come up with some because obviously I'm really bad at this)

And miss if it makes you feel better no one will throw us a shower either!!


----------



## misspriss

August Auroras

August Almonds

August Apricots

August Azaleas


----------



## DobbyForever

I have nothing lol

Ok I flipped out because I gained 5 lbs and then I realized you're totally allowed to gain weight first tri and then a lb a week in second so jokes on you belly!


----------



## misspriss

I didn't gain any weight in first 13 weeks but now at 15 weeks I am up like 4 lbs!


----------



## misspriss

misspriss said:


> August Auroras
> 
> August Almonds
> 
> August Apricots
> 
> August Azaleas

Personally I like Auroras and Azaleas the best but I am trying to get suggestions out too


----------



## kryssy1104

Hey ladies can I join? I just now found this group. I swear I'm internet illiterate sometimes! Plus pregnancy brain on top of it lol.


----------



## misspriss

Welcome!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome!!!


----------



## CountryBride

I love August Azaleas! 
August Angels
August Aardvarks 
August Anteaters
August Alligators
August Armadillos
As you can see I love animals 

My best friend just lost her baby last night--I saw the whole thing. I feel so bad for her. She was 8 weeks along. She has been through so much, she doesn't deserve this pain. But no one does. Makes me think I should stop complaining about how sick and sore I am and just be grateful I have a healthy baby inside of me right now.

As we are all in or approaching the 2nd trimester I hope everyone's symptoms start to get better. But if not, hey, what's 6 more months?! lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Oh no :( how sad, I can't imagine going through that or witnessing my friend going through it. 
After struggling with infertility for 3 years, I feel guilty if I complain. Luckily I haven't felt that bad throughout this pregnancy.


----------



## misspriss

It makes me sad to hear about infertility, so I don't complain around those I am sure are going through it too much. However, their pain does not diminish your discomfort, your pain is valid too and you should not feel guilty.

I kind of think of it as a balance, I don't think infertile people *like* people walking on eggshells to avoid mentioning anything that might offend them, they want people to acknowledge their struggle but not treat them with kid gloves, you know? So regarding balance - I don't mind mentioning that I'm hurting and I have heartburn or trouble sleeping, but I wouldn't moan and harp on how bad it is, if that makes sense.

I had a relatively easy first tri, as have all my pregnancies. Just some mild constipation, insomnia, and heartburn. My second trimester has been worse, the exhaustion is greater, I have been getting round ligament pains if I get up too fast, I find it already more difficult to get up off the floor and I'm only 15 weeks. I'm just feeling more pregnant and noticing it more.


----------



## misspriss

kittykat7210 said:


> THE AUGUST AMAZEBALLBABIES (joking) I have no idea about a name, I think the stork thing sounds cute!! Anyone technically able to produce a thingy for our signatures? I've seen other groups with them and I'm abit jelly!! XD
> 
> P.S I think I may have eaten too much chocolate... (I couldn't resist... I haven't had chocolate for 3 months XD) don't judge me!!
> 
> 
> Ooh yeh they have officially made my due date the 22nd just so you're aware (it's only 1 day but you know... One day closer XD)

I hope someone can make a siggy pic, I have no clue where to even start!

Current List

August alphabetti spaghettis
August areolas
August adventurers
August elves
August Auroras
August Almonds
August Apricots
August Azaleas
August Angels
August Aardvarks 
August Anteaters
August Alligators
August Armadillos


Feel free to offer more suggestions or reply which you really like, we'll probably need to narrow it down as I don't think they would all fit in a poll. How do these typically work, should I take suggestions for a set period of time, the poll for a set period of time, then change the name, or...I've been *in* a group before, but all this planning stuff...


----------



## misspriss

misspriss said:


> Hello Ladies! Didn't see an August 2017 thread, so here it is!
> 
> I just found out I'm due August 4th, 2017. Granted I was induced a wee bit early with DD and DS was born waaaay early, so I might not make it August!
> 
> Any more August mommies out there?
> 
> *AUGUST*
> 
> *2nd*
> kryssy1104 :yellow:
> 
> *4th*
> misspriss :yellow:
> 
> *5th*
> Disneyfan88 :yellow:
> craquinette :yellow:
> 
> *8th*
> Miskas mommy :yellow:
> spencerspiece :yellow:
> 
> *10th*
> British Mummy :yellow:
> sugarpuff :yellow:
> 
> *13th*
> Emiloo :yellow:
> sugarpuff :yellow:
> Rousseau31 :yellow:
> jasminemarie :yellow:
> 
> *14th*
> CountryBride :yellow:
> 
> *16th*
> nixm :yellow:
> 
> *18th*
> ARuppe716 :yellow:
> April12016 :yellow:
> CrowBaby :yellow:
> Moet :yellow:
> xAmberLFCx :yellow:
> 
> *21st*
> cnsweeney :yellow:
> 
> *22nd*
> tntrying22 :yellow:
> kittykat7210 :yellow:
> 
> *24th*
> Letsgo :yellow:
> 
> *25th*
> jessthemess :yellow:
> luz :yellow:
> 
> *28th*
> gemmy :yellow:
> 
> *29th *
> megan3456 :yellow:
> Erised :yellow:
> 
> *30th*
> GlowMama :yellow:
> 
> *31th*
> Mrs.H2016 :yellow:
> 
> *To be Determined by Scan*
> skyraaa :yellow:
> ​

Okay, question - does anyone yet know what they are having? and 2, anyone having multiples?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Lots of us due on the 18th! :) 
We are finding out the sex at around 16 weeks, we are paying for a private scan! I'm thinking it will be team blue again :)


----------



## misspriss

We are staying team yellow. I have an appoinyment at 16 weeks but I do not expect my anatomy scan until 20 weeks. A lot due on the 13th too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss just the one and will hopefully update tomorrow blue or pink

So sorry to hear about your friend. I was a pretty touchy b* (but I am about everything) when women complain about things I don't have in general but I would never show it in this case because I want people to be able to say what they need. Instead I just come to bnb and rant about my sadness

I like the ring of azaleas but I keep thinking of iffy azalea and I'm not a fan haga


----------



## DobbyForever

Does anybody look at the veins on their breasts and think yup still pregnant :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Can I just say huge fan of armadillos...


----------



## kryssy1104

I like adventurers :)

Dobby, I do! Lol! I have tiny A cup breasts, so when I pregnant I almost overflow a B cup, so they get very veiny. I like having bigger breasts though, thinking about making it a permanent thing when I'm done having babies


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh dobs my Ds have exploded into Fs and they look like a road map of veins XD and my nipples have gone super dark! But being an F when your 5ft2 and 103lbs just looks weird XD


----------



## misspriss

kittykat7210 said:


> Yeh dobs my Ds have exploded into Fs and they look like a road map of veins XD and my nipples have gone super dark! But being an F when your 5ft2 and 103lbs just looks weird XD

:rofl: you should see M cups on a 5'0" person!


----------



## Harleyy

Can I join? 


30th of Aug :D


----------



## misspriss

Harleyy said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 30th of Aug :D

Welcome!

We are taking name suggestions if you want to add some :D


----------



## kryssy1104

Welcome harleyy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Harleyy!

I didn't even know there was such a thing as m cup lol.

I would also like to announce that I am officially expecting :blue:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Congrats on the baby boy! 

We aren't sure yet what we are having; any guesses? 12 week scan done today attached!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5961.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo tough reminds me of my 12w scan but I'm leaning girl anyway. I'm not sure I can make out a nub so I'm just guessing


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Welcome Harley! Xx
And congratulations on your baby boy Dobby :) exciting!!

Found my baby's heartbeat easily today on the Doppler!! Although he or she kept swimming off again haha! Hope you're all doing good! I'm officially into my 2nd trimester yay!


----------



## DobbyForever

Amber that is exciting!!! Congrats on finding the hb and second tri


----------



## kryssy1104

Amber, I have to listen every day lol. Baby has gotten to where he/she will let me listen for just a bit before moving lol. Sometimes I can catch baby sleep though.

So ladies, I made it 16 weeks and 2 days without throwing up. Then about 3am, that all changed. I think I may I have just eaten too much, but I feel like crap now. Probably dehydrated. Has anyone else had a problem like this?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man sorry to hear. I have thrown up three times, and it's always when I eat dinner early, sleep, then forget to eat breakfast before 7am so I haven't eaten in 12 hours. But in previous pregnancies if I oversee I threw up. It was awful. I say definitely hydrate and relax and try to space out meals so you aren't tempted to ivereat. I'm sorry :(. I don't really have much advice. Cheese or meats help me, carbs are a temp fix. I like sprite or ginger ale or a warm drink


----------



## CountryBride

kryssy1104 said:


> So ladies, I made it 16 weeks and 2 days without throwing up. Then about 3am, that all changed. I think I may I have just eaten too much, but I feel like crap now. Probably dehydrated. Has anyone else had a problem like this?

Yes! I made it 14 weeks without throwing up, but right around there my (all day) morning sickness peaked--I was throwing up and felt like my stomach was going to pop--even though I had hardly eaten! Thankfully I think it's starting to subside now. Weird though for it to get worse at the end. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeaaah, I've been puking pretty much through the whole thing and am still puking sometimes. It's a pain in the butt. Still have zero energy, always exhausted. This baby is killing me this time around. My firstborn wasn't nearly this troublesome lmao.
And my belly is already too big to fit my spring coats! I'm Canadian and the weather is being ridiculous lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jasmine they do say research shows girls make more sick than boys.... so you never know... ;)

Sorry the ms wasn't good to you lately :(


----------



## kryssy1104

I had horrible ms with my DD. I had seriously 7 or 8 months of puking and nausea. With my DS I threw up once before I even took the hpt. Luckily the other night seems to be the only time I'm going to get sick with this one.... Hopefully... Lol

Hope you ladies feel better soon! Oh and I've now had 2 predictions that I'm having a boy. We find out March 17th (yes, St Patrick's Day).


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting! The countdown begins hehe

So I thought my dog's sleep farts were bad but now they are like sticking my face in fresh s*. I also keep freaking out that I'm going to go to my scan and be told baby is a girl despite the theee penis pictures I have from my last scan lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha Dobby! I feel you! It's my cat that has stinky farts though! I'm sure if you have 3 pics already it's still a boy. I had a friend of mine that was told they were having a girl, but the day the baby was born it turned out to be a boy! I don't think I've heard of it being the other way around though. I'm incredibly tempted to go get an ultrasound at a private place that does them close to my house. They're incredibly reasonable pricing which makes it even harder to resist.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man lol. I can't remember if any of my cats farted in my presence lol. Gonna count myself lucky 

I'm a bad influence. I didn't want to wait 1.5months for my anatomy scan and the place was only $69 for pictures and a cd of a bunch of pictures and a DVD of the 2d/3D scan and gender confirmation. And it was highly rated and five minutes from work lol.

But like... there's not denying that, right? I know I shouldn't question it. The nub theory said boy at my 12w scan. This tech was like 100% sure it was a boy. She even showed me the blood flowing through the umbilical cord to make sure it wasn't the cord. She checked multiple times. Like she did her due diligence. I just.. idk. I'll be so crushed to have a girl (despite my baby book saying I thought it was a girl) and SO is so excited about his boy. Well, as excited as he's gonna get lol. I had to buy him some dad books (his request) on how to come to the realization you are about to be a dad hahaha
 



Attached Files:







BRO_1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









BRO_85.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kryssy1104

Yeah that's definitely a boy! Lol! I don't think you need to worry! Do you have a name picked yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still trying to figure that out lol being a teacher ruins most names


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations on your baby boy Dobby!! :) such a great potty shot! Only a week until our gender scan! I still think a boy going by my nub! Do you guys know if I can upload photos straight off my phone to here? I haven't used this properly since 2012 and I've forgotten all the tech! Haha


----------



## jasminemarie

When my mother was pregnant with me, they were told I was a boy, and I popped out a girl. And when SO's mom was pregnant with him, she was told he was a girl, but of course popped out a boy. So when I was pregnant with DS I was paranoid he was gonna pop out the opposite even though things are of course a bit different than they were when we were born haha. 
And my cats have the the worst poops! You always know when one of them has gone even with smelly litter &#128514;


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby I understand, my mom and mother-in-law are both teachers. 

Jazz, oh no! Yeah the technology is slightly better lol. They can still make mistakes though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol st the cat poo. I just knew from the digging sounds Haag. But I farted today and it made my dogs' farts smell like potpourri r_r

Amber agreed you can upload straight from your phone. Sometimes I get a wrong file or it flips it sideways, but usually works.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I have had morning sickness and I have only boys so I don't believe that about only girls make you sick. Sorry


----------



## kryssy1104

DobbyForever said:


> Lol st the cat poo. I just knew from the digging sounds Haag. But I farted today and it made my dogs' farts smell like potpourri r_r
> 
> Amber agreed you can upload straight from your phone. Sometimes I get a wrong file or it flips it sideways, but usually works.

I seriously lol'd at the potpourri fart! 

MrsH, yeah my best friend is having a boy and she's almost been admitted to the hospital she's been so sick.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes! Is she ok?


----------



## kryssy1104

Yeah she's feeling better the last couple of weeks, but still pukes 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I hope she feels better. My first pregnancy was horrible for morning sickness; vomiting was a daily occurrence right up until he was born. The middle two boys I had none at all; this time and I have ms about once or two days a week.


----------



## kryssy1104

MrsH, glad you're feeling better this time! I count myself very lucky that I haven't been very sick this time around.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed hope she feels better soon and is able to rest and relax in the meantime 

I have been shocked that I'm not sick. I'm usually a bedridden constantly in my gyn's office wreck. Other than the fatigue and bloat and hpts lol I wouldn't have known first tri I was pregnant


----------



## CountryBride

Our cats odors don't bother me, but the smells of our rats and chickens really, REALLY do! And the smell of the garbage and recycling when they need to be taken out. Which reminds me--the cat FOOD smell bothers me. Fishy and wet. I am constantly complaining about the odors of my house, but I love my animals. Ready for these baby chicks to have all their feathers though cause they need to go out!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Lol countrybride, I understand the chicken smell! My husband's family has 2 chicken houses and I can't stand to be anywhere near them! Not to mention our neighbors have 3 houses. It's gets pretty stinky out here.


----------



## DobbyForever

I couldn't even stand chicken smell not pregnant lol. I help my ex muck out their chicken coop once and nearly died


----------



## kryssy1104

Oh my gosh! These stupid pregnancy dreams! I swear I never sleep anymore and when I do it's not a deep sleep because of these stupidly weird dreams! 

OK, sorry, but I'm seriously about to lose my mind! Anyone else with insomnia/dream issues??


----------



## DobbyForever

Negative sorry. I go to bed at 9pm wake up at 6am and never remember my dreams


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Morning ladies! Hope you're all well? Just a quick update! We had our private gender scan yesterday and we are having another little boy! We are all very happy! Especially our son! Haha


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats Amber! I go today for my scan but we're not finding out until Sunday at our gender reveal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Amber!

I hit a new pregnancy low. *Not for the faint of heart*I went to pee but had a blast of explosive diarrhea, which made me laugh so hard I choked. And then I started thinking how I was gonna die and everyone would know I shit myself to death. Which made me laugh harder so I had to throw up. But obviously I couldn't throw up in the toilet and I was in zero position to throw up in the sink, so I threw up on the floor so hard more poo came out which made me laugh harder... and that went on for a minute. Clean up was not fun and any sexy time is off the table now :rofl:


----------



## GlowMama

DobbyForever said:


> Congrats Amber!
> 
> I hit a new pregnancy low. *Not for the faint of heart*I went to pee but had a blast of explosive diarrhea, which made me laugh so hard I choked. And then I started thinking how I was gonna die and everyone would know I shit myself to death. Which made me laugh harder so I had to throw up. But obviously I couldn't throw up in the sink and I was in zero position to throw up in the sink, so I threw up on the floor so hard more poo came out which made me laugh harder... and that went on for a minute. Clean up was not fun and any sexy time is off the table now :rofl:

Oh my goodness, your post made me laugh out loud!! i am so sorry this happened, but I love how you can laugh about it!! That's exactly what we all need to do in order to make it through the next 9 months lol!!


----------



## GlowMama

kryssy1104 said:


> Oh my gosh! These stupid pregnancy dreams! I swear I never sleep anymore and when I do it's not a deep sleep because of these stupidly weird dreams!
> 
> OK, sorry, but I'm seriously about to lose my mind! Anyone else with insomnia/dream issues??

Omg, yes!!! I'm not having insomnia so much, but my dreams are crazy! They are usually kind of dark and scary (like I have to defend myself against a murderer) - or I am sad and crying about something (like my husband leaving me and me catching him with another woman) - it's like they have intensified 100%! I am also having very vivid sex dreams (which are great! Much rather have those than the scary or sad ones!!). But I know what you mean, you aren't sleeping that great because your dreams are so weird and you wake up periodically and have to remind yourself they aren't actually happening!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Glowmama, yes!! I wake myself up just to remind myself it's not a dream. It seriously causes some exhaustion. 

Dobby, your post seriously made me laugh so hard! I'm so sorry you went through it but your description of everything had me rolling!


----------



## jasminemarie

Kryssy, I've been having some of that too. Last night was one of the worst, actually. I barely slept because I kept having nightmare after nightmare. But my dreams are just awful lately. I mean, I have weird vivid dreams to begin with and now they're 10 times worse!

Amber, congrats on the boy! Any names picked?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Thank you girls :) 
We've decided on Alfie, we haven't picked a middle name yet though! Our son has 2 middle names haha his name is Lucas Michael Thomas. Any suggestions? :)


----------



## kryssy1104

2 more days til our gender reveal!! I seriously can't wait! 
On another note, I had a pretty rough BH contraction earlier. Although I'm pretty sure it was because I haven't drank enough water the past couple of days.


----------



## misspriss

I had one today too! I was just thinking I should drink some more water and that was probably it...


----------



## DobbyForever

Kryssy remind me are you finding out or are you revealing to others?


----------



## kryssy1104

We're finding out. My mom is the only one that knows. She bought several cans of silly string and covered them so you can't tell the color. When everyone sprays us it'll be pink or blue so we'll all find out together.


----------



## hopefulttc

Hey everyone, I'd like to join in here. I'm due August 30th 2017!


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome helpful!! Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Welcome hopeful!


----------



## jasminemarie

My MIL got upset the other day because I made a joke that if no one comes with me to the anatomical scan I'm having (hopefully) this coming week, that I'm gonna find out the gender and not tell anyone until birth &#128514; She thought I was serious I'm like come on I'm not that mean. 
Still waiting for the call back to tell me when my ultrasound will be. 
Everyone is super convinced it's going to be a boy I can't even get SO to brainstorm boy names just in case or anything almost no one will even consider the possibility, and I'm like welllll just because you all want it it's gonna be a boy so be ready for disappointment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww kryssy how fun!

Welcome helpful!

Jas lol my mom was the same way she wanted to know asap haha. Can't wait to hear!

Afm anatomy scan in 1 week. Thought I got a kick yesterday. It wasn't flutterty gas. Two straight shots then went away.


----------



## GlowMama

hopefulttc said:


> Hey everyone, I'd like to join in here. I'm due August 30th 2017!

Hopeful - congratulations!! I'm also due on August 30! Super excited to share the date with someone!! :happydance:


----------



## GlowMama

kryssy1104 said:


> We're finding out. My mom is the only one that knows. She bought several cans of silly string and covered them so you can't tell the color. When everyone sprays us it'll be pink or blue so we'll all find out together.

What an awesome way to find out!!! I've never heard of this! Such a great idea.


----------



## GlowMama

jasminemarie said:


> My MIL got upset the other day because I made a joke that if no one comes with me to the anatomical scan I'm having (hopefully) this coming week, that I'm gonna find out the gender and not tell anyone until birth &#128514; She thought I was serious I'm like come on I'm not that mean.
> Still waiting for the call back to tell me when my ultrasound will be.
> Everyone is super convinced it's going to be a boy I can't even get SO to brainstorm boy names just in case or anything almost no one will even consider the possibility, and I'm like welllll just because you all want it it's gonna be a boy so be ready for disappointment.

Ha! Can't wait to hear if everyone else is right or not! With my first, I remember literally EVERYONE swore I was having a boy (except a Chinese woman in Canadian Tire, who gently rubbed the side of my belly and told me, with all seriousness that I was having a girl. When I said we weren't finding out, she actually felt bad that she'd told me. She was THAT certain!!!) and it turns out we had a little girl!! Good luck at your scan! Looking forward to hearing what it is!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Glow that is so interesting! What a fun stury

My reveal was lame lol not the reveal or decor, those were awesome. But everyone had already guessed boy from like day one. So when everything said boy they were like well duh we already knew big whoop :rofl:


----------



## jasminemarie

Welcome hopeful! Congrats on your bean!

Dobby, I've definitely been feeling some movement on the left side today definitely not just gas or flutter it's nice to have a sign they're actually in there &#128522;

Glow, yeah there's a couple people who agree that because the demand for me birthing a girl is so high is gonna be a boy, but very slim people on my side &#128514;

I've been trying to ask SO what he wants to do as far as when we find out, whether it's be like my first and we will just be like yeah, it's this, or if we wanna reveal it another way.
I don't even know what I wanna do about a shower/sprinkle to celebrate I have no idea what to do, lmao.


----------



## kryssy1104

It's a BOY!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats! Yay team blue! Noticing a lot of team blue lately


----------



## kryssy1104

Thanks Dobby! Yeah my cousin and one friend are the only ones I know of having girls. Everyone else is having boys! Lol


----------



## jasminemarie

Yay kryssy! Congrats on team blue!


----------



## kryssy1104

Thanks jazz!! We're really excited :)


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Hopeful and congrats to those who have found the gender!

I have been mostly MIA for a few days, the place where the power cord goes in my computer has somehow broken so I had to dig up the old machine and then I couldn't find the power cord! Such is life I guess.

Still struggling with finding a doctor that will take both my insurances, having a hard time getting a washer and dryer.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry misspriss! I hope things start looking up for you soon! Can you call your insurance carrier and maybe see if they can find you someone?


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Sorry misspriss! I hope things start looking up for you soon! Can you call your insurance carrier and maybe see if they can find you someone?

Plenty of doctors take my primary insurance, I just have a bit of copay. I qualify for and receive pregnancy medicaid which should cover my copay when used as a secondary insurance, most providers will not run it as a secondary though, despite being the only legal way I can use it.

I have found a provider, but they were unable to even attempt a VBAC for me (despite my successful VBAC with my last child, and a favorable C-section scar from my first pregnancy)


----------



## kryssy1104

Well that stinks! I hope you can find someone soon. I'm hoping for a second successful VBAC myself!


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm not smart, what's VBAC?


----------



## DobbyForever

Vaginal birth after c-section. I just learned that not too long ago so don't feel silly lol

I'm actually hoping to convince my doctor to let me have an elective c section. I want to tie my tunes, the way I want to raise my kid is only possible one and done. Since I'd be breastfeeding, I don't want to do anything hormonal. I'm already making arrangements to get breast augmentation a year after E is born (6 months bf, 6 months grace period before surgery) so I want my tubes tied asap and I'd rather not push = win win plus I'd have an excuse to miss more work haha


----------



## kryssy1104

I had an emergency c section with my DS, prolapsed cord. A VBAC with my DD, which was so much easier to heal from (impo) , so that's why I am really hoping for another VBAC. 
I wasn't able to bf my DS for very long, only a couple weeks. But I was able to make it 9 months exclusively and DD weaned herself.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dobby - I'm planning on getting my tubes done during c-section, too (for my situation, it's safer to do a c-section than try for vbac). Though I do plan to ask my doctor about clipping them rather than tying them. I've read that ovarian cancer typically starts in the tubes, and clipping them could mitigate that risk. I'm at risk of bleeding extra, so I still need to find out about what's possible. Either way, DH and I always wanted 2 kids. DD1 was conceived via IVF, and DD2 was conceived naturally after we had given up hope of having another (we went through our last 3 genetically normal embryos last year and were not interested in doing more than the 2 IVF cycles that were needed to get DD1). 

Our 20 week ultrasound is coming up on Friday. I finally started feeling her more obviously around 18 weeks, though it's still not as regular or pronounced as it was with DD1 with my anterior placenta this time around. I can't wait to see her again, though! <3


----------



## craquinette

I also have my 20 week scan this Friday (finally!!!). I can't wait! 
And I also have anterior placenta so I didn't start feeling early as everyone says you should with a second :cry: But now I definitely feel it (not super strong or often, but it's there! Yay!). 
Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl!!

Congrats on your little boy Kryssy!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

We did the MaterniT21 test at 10.5 weeks, which is how we found out the gender so early. It's exciting that you are finding out in just a few days! :thumbup:


----------



## kryssy1104

I have my 20 week scan on Friday as well! We paid to have a private gender scan done last week, this is the one scheduled by my dr.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Lots of scans coming up this Friday! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## craquinette

Yes, that's super exciting! We're all anxiously waiting for Friday I bet!
I didn't found out with my first so this is a new experience!


----------



## misspriss

If I wasn't switching doctor's, mine would be Thursday! *sigh*


----------



## misspriss

My placenta is also anterior. I felt movement very early, like 10 weeks, but it was very few and far between until 19 weeks I finally started feeling what I'd call "frequent" movement. I felt more frequent movement earlier with my other pregnancies. It is all down very low too, the movement.


----------



## DobbyForever

My anatomy scan is Monday but they denied my request to switch doctors r_r unamused. None of the doctors I like are accepting patients at either facility


----------



## kryssy1104

I had to switch my appointment to Monday and may have to move it again. Dh's stupid work wouldn't grant him the time off. :(


----------



## jasminemarie

I've been trying to make an appointment for my anatomy scan but it's been ridiculous!
Called Friday, no answer. Called Saturday, no answer, left a message, no call back. Knew they weren't in Sunday. Couldn't call Monday. Called yesterday "oh sorry due to the weather we aren't here. We will try to be in tomorrow."
Grrrr. 
For those wondering, I'm Canadian, and we had a bit of a snow storm yesterday. Nothing that should have stopped them from being there though in my opinion it wasn't that bad. Probably because our weather has been so unusual lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes so sorry ladies that's annoying :(


----------



## misspriss

My anatomy scan is tomorrow morning! 10:30 CST.

This will be with my old/current doctor, I already have my appointment set up with my new doctor for my next appointment. Switching for insurance reasons, no hard feelings towards the doctor(s).


----------



## jasminemarie

Finally got through today, gotta wait until Monday though to have my ultrasound! But at least it's finally happening. Let's hope baby is feeling photogenic!


----------



## craquinette

I had my anatomy scan yesterday. Everything looks good with baby.
It's a boy. I feel super guilty to be disappointed as I was hoping for a girl...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry honey. Don't feel guilty about it. :hugs:

Excited for my three day weekend and scan monday


----------



## CountryBride

My anatomy scan is Wednesday and I am chomping at the bit.

No need to feel guilty about gender disappointment. It is a very common thing--completely understandable. But it will pass <3


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah I wouldn't dwell on feeling guilty too much it's completely normal. 
I have a feeling when I have my scan Monday I'm going to let a ton of people down. Everyone around me wants a girl so bad, but I think it's gonna be a boy. I don't personally care the gender but part of me wants a girl just because everyone else wants one and I feel pressured even though I obviously can't control it. I'm sure some of you ladies know what I mean.


----------



## DobbyForever

I also felt so much pressure to have a boy. I didn't care/personally wanted a girl, but I would hate letting down SO, my brothers, and my mom. :(. So I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## Disneyfan88

We had our scan today. Everything looked good, though baby was uncooperative to get a good image of the spine, so we go back for a bonus scan in a couple of weeks. The ultrasound tech confirmed what our MaterniT21 results told us a couple of months ago - we are definitely team pink again.


----------



## Disneyfan88

craquinette - Don't feel guilty. I'm glad your scan went well but can totally understand your feelings. :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I didn't know you wanted a girl? I thought you wanted a boy, didn't realise that was just for other people :( 

But craquinette don't feel guilty!! I feel loads of pressure to have a boy from my partner and his family (and to a degree my family) but I'm desperate for a girl, even though I have a feeling it's a boy. If it is a boy I will have some gender disappointment, especially because it's taken 4 years to have this one and I'm unsure if we can go through all this again, despite desperately wanting a sibling (no matter what the gender of this baby)


----------



## craquinette

Thanks for your support ladies. I know it's fairly common and will hopefully pass, I knew I wanted a girl but didn't expect to be quite that disappointed to have a boy... 
But the whole purpose of finding out the sex was to have time to process and be happy to have a boy, if it was a boy. So that's the situation i'm in now, at least I have a few months to accept it. Better this way than finding out at the birth and be disappointed then. 

KittyKat, I hope you get your girl! Fingers crossed for you! 

Jasmine, how horrible to have so much pressure, especially for something you can't control!! I hope it all turns out ok!


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats on the boys and girl! And it's totally normal to have gender disappointment. I had a feeling I was having a boy. I was disappointed at my gender reveal because I wanted it to be a more intimate gathering and my mother in law invited so many people we had almost 40 there.


----------



## jasminemarie

See? Gender disappointment is normal, so no worries :)
But yeah the disappointment is gonna start immediately when I have mine because SO is coming with me, took a vacation day from work (which shocked me, work comes before anything for him, lmao.) just so he could come, so if its a boy I'm gonna have to see it right away, and he'll know before I do because hes better at being able to tell, he could tell and I couldn't with the our first.
Luckily, my son will also be there, and he will be happy to just be included so I'll just try to look at him hahaha.
I've caught myself though talking to the baby telling it "if you have a penis, get rid of it, stat! You're gonna get me in trouble!" But then I'm like why? Who cares what you are. I don't, and no one else should either. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit, deep down I did. I like the clothes, I loved my mother-daughter relationship (I was the only girl so my mom was my bff we do a lot together), I love that when babies and marriage happen I would get to be her first call and be asked to help plan and this and that. I do love boys and I get boys and if I was a single mom I would have an easier time raising a boy... but it really boiled down to I wanted a boy for everyone else.

Disney sorry baby was being uncooperative but yay for a good scan!

Craq that was a good idea to give yourself time to process either result. :hugs:

Kryssy that's a lot of people lol I don't even know that many people lolol

Awww leso lol only thing similar I said was that if you're xxy you better drop one and go xx or xy because my pre-med brother decided to point out how many babies are xxy r_r


----------



## misspriss

My scan was cancelled with my old doctor and now I have one Monday with new doctor!


----------



## misspriss

Oh wow missed a whole new page, lol hate that. I am on my phone so I will come back and catch up later!


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm just exited to find out so everyone can shut up asking me and I can get baby sprinkle themes going hahaha!


----------



## jasminemarie

It's another boy!


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats jazz!! Lots of boys in our group lol!


----------



## Disneyfan88

jasminemarie said:


> It's another boy!

Congrats!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Double post


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! You called it! Hopefully the fam is happy


----------



## craquinette

Congrats Jasmine! I hope your family won't spoil it for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Anatomy scan was so stupid. I have to go in again in two weeks l. Sigh.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Dobby - I have to go back as well. Baby girl wouldn't turn around to give a good view of the spine. I hope your scan went well despite having to go back again.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought everything was fine but the f*ing tech wouldn't tell me anything. Didn't even seem like she was doing her job right. If she was missing measurements she should have told me instead of saying we're all done. Idk. I just am pissed at her overall, I may file a formal complaint.


----------



## craquinette

Awww I'm sorry Dobby, that sounds like a terrible experience. Why do you have to wait 2 weeks for another scan? Is it because they didn't have any spot available before that or they thought they would get better measurements then? 

I hope you're ok though. That would be such a disappointment


----------



## jasminemarie

You know, after I had the appointment I didn't really care what anyone said. My firstborn was so happy he was so happy to finally see his little brother. And even SO still had a big smile on his face despite wanting a girl. We also had some fun together after as well so it was just a good day overall.
When I called my mother she didn't really care, her priorities were elsewhere, but whatever her loss.
And SIL was insisting to SO that we have a "big brother party" for Lucas otherwise he will "feel left out" I'm like uhh no? Lmao. He's included in whatever he wants to be, including whatever baby sprinkle I might throw. He will only feel left out if other people make him feel that way, because I certainly won't, regardless how much harder it may make my life lmao. He will get the same amount of love and attention he's always gotten. He's doesn't need a party for being a big brother to tell him any of that. Besides, me and him already have a mommy son date to build-a-bear before baby's born. I know she meant well but just the way she put it annoyed me a little, lmao. You know, hormones and whatnot. 
Thank you for all the congratulations, the hard part is getting some names going, since we got nothing thanks to SO &#128514;
And that sucks Dobby! Another two weeks wait is too long!
Lmao Disneyfan I almost had that problem too, baby kept running away from the technician. &#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Did SO veto the names? Glad the news was well received and you are loving your little boy.

Idk why two weeks. All the lady said was the note from the doctor said my anatomy scan was incomplete and I had to come back in 1-2 weeks


----------



## jasminemarie

Ps no I don't think there's anything wrong with "big brother/sister parties, they're a cute idea for other people, just not myself lmao. And I am aware SIL was just thinking of my son and something he'd like. Like I said my hormones are just stupid and it just annoyed me. 
Stupid stuff annoys me these days &#128514;


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh no, we just don't have any because SO wouldn't even consider it was a girl before today so we wouldn't give me any boy names he liked, lmao. I told him he should think about it just in case but he didn't, and I was right so now he's like fiiiine I'll look some up. &#128514; Should be fun since our tastes in boy names are quite different. His top pick was Maximus I was like no that reminds me of a horse &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao omg I love tangled haha we're still figuring out a name. We decided then undecided.


----------



## Disneyfan88

I know for us the ultrasound tech and my OB both recommended 2-3 weeks to give the baby time to change positions. At least, I think that was the reason. 

Dobby - I'm really sorry that you didn't have a good experience with your scan. :hugs:

Jas - Too funny about Maximus! We've been struggling with girls names. I wish we could use the middle name we have DD1. :haha: This next baby would probably get a Disney name if I liked any of the female character names enough. :winkwink:


----------



## craquinette

I'm the same, so stuck on a name for this little one too! I find boy names so much harder than girl names... 
Haha yes, Maximus reminds me of the horse too lol. Although I know a little boy called Maximus but everyone calls him Max and it's super cute.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry Dobby! Hope your next scan is better! I would call and say that you didn't enjoy your experience today and maybe make some suggestions on how they can improve things


----------



## sarah1980

Hi ladies, can I join you all? I'm due August 8th with a little boy! 

I'm struggling for names too!

Sarah xxx


----------



## craquinette

Welcome Sarah!


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby, at first I couldn't figure out why I thought of a horse then I remembered Tangled and I was like "Ohhh, that must be why"! 

Disney, I LOVE Disney I have a Disney doll collection haha! But I doubt SO would go with anything there. At one point in our relationship though, although it's not Disney, we used to watch A Walk To Remember a LOT and it has great meaning to us and SO actually likes the name Landon haha, so that's a compromise I suppose.

Carquinette, that's what SO said, he's his name would be Maximus but we could just call him Max, it would be fine! But I just couldn't get past it 

Names are hard guys! Good luck to us all trying to name these darned kids hahaha


----------



## kryssy1104

Welcome Sarah!! Our boy club is growing lol!


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome sarah!!!! I wonder if it will even up, it seems to be definitely going boy majority!!


----------



## DobbyForever

My gyn made me feel better. Basically the photos of his heart and profile weren't quite at the right angles and they want to redo them since he was being a pill. Gyn said all looked fantastic though and gave me all the measurements. He's 3-4 days ahead on everything except his femur (1 week behind) so I have a suspicion he's not gonna be vertically inclined like all of us. I just want him to hit 5'7 at least. SO is 5'10 and I'm 5'2


----------



## jasminemarie

"Vertically inclined" &#128514;


----------



## kittykat7210

Hubby just felt baby kick for the first time!!! His face was in shock and awe it was so sweet!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Awww, kitty that's awesome! I've been feeling baby move (especially in the ultrasound yesterday, little bugger) but it can't be felt on the outside yet, at least I don't feel it I can't wait until DS can feel his little brother moving. 
Funny story, DS was on the phone with one of his aunties last night, and she asks him "Did you get to see the baby in mummy's belly?" He goes "Yeah! I saw his penis!" Cue epic facepalm on my end hahaha it was super funny though.


----------



## jasminemarie

P.s, here's a photo :winkwink: Sorry for the quality.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20170321.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha meant to say vertically challenged but Freudian slipped and said inclined. Wishful thinking

Aww kit that is so awesome!!!

Jasmine I'm in the same boat, I feel kicks on the inside but not outside yet. SO was shocked to see how he was squirming away in there because he just assumed he was still all day lol. And lol at the penis. SO took the penis shot to work to show everyone how "hung" his little boy is :rofl: men


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh my god hahaha I'm surprised my SO didn't do that &#128514; the tech yesterday was like "your baby is so active I just watched him do a complete 360 while I chased him." I'm like yup that's just like his brother. I apparently just breed little acrobats &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww is your first born super active now? I love stories of how some kids act just like they did in the womb and others take on new personalities


----------



## jasminemarie

He was active in the womb, to the point where when he came out the nurse showed us the umbilical cord which he has managed to tie a knot in, and hes even more active now he doesn't stop! He still seems to think mummy is a trampoline, and I'm like your gonna crush the poor baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww lol that's adorable. SO was so proud that his boy was flopping around being rebelious and not letting her take his picture. The tech joked he had no problem spreading his legs and going look at my peepee but as soon as she started trying to get his facial features and profile his hands went up and he was like don't look at me hahaha. I'm so scared. SO says the boys in his family are a handful


----------



## jasminemarie

Lmao, yep. Be afraid, be very afraid hahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol noooo see the boys in my family are all mellow rule followers. But according to him I have many parent teacher conferences to look forward to r_r


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz what a sweet picture! I can never get one to upload, it always says it's too big.

Kitty that's awesome!! DH felt our little one a few weeks ago at the park. He was all balled up (his favorite pastime apparently) and he felt him stretch out of it.

Little Jacob is incredibly active as well! I was telling the lady from the insurance company yesterday that I'm pretty sure he's a lot more active than my other 2 were. I've been feeling him multiple times a day everyday for a while now. 
Got my dr appointment (finally) this morning! I can't wait to see him moving all over and see how much he's grown the last few weeks! DH is really excited too, he's talked about it every night this week.


----------



## jasminemarie

Well Dobby, maybe you get lucky and it'll be somewhere in between Haha. Mischievous but polite.
Kryssy, I could only do it using the webcam on my laptop, my phone wouldn't let me do it at all. And aww so good to hear your SO is so excited. Mine doesn't seem too into anything baby related Unfortunately.


----------



## kryssy1104

So we got to see our sweet big boy lol! He's definitely a boy, measuring a week ahead, and weighing in at 1lb1oz. He waved at us, we saw him flex his toes and practice breathing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo congrats!!! That's so fun!


----------



## jasminemarie

That's awesome!


----------



## jasminemarie

So, I decided that I did like the nickname Max, but because I wasn't keen on SO's big pick "Maximus" and so I looked into and aside from just standalone naming a baby Max, there are lots of other names to use around, so I wrote down as many as I could (aside from the ones the were ridiculously far away from the actual nickname to the point of 'how would you get Max from that?!) and texted SO asking if he'd consider one as a kind of compromise, he can keep his Max and I can have a name I find less horseworthy hahaha. He said he'd have to see them, so we shall see later when he's home I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol less horse worthy :rofl: hope you two find one! That's a great compromise!


----------



## Disneyfan88

The only longer versions of Max that I can think of are Maximus, Maximilian (which is the longer version of Goofy's son's name ;)), and Maxwell. Of those, I think I like Maxwell the most.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the rest are just variations or obscure names like Maxis, Maxon, Maxel...


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah there were lots, I just wrote them all down and was like here take a look. He hated all of them, lmao. Right after I was like alright I guess not then he mentions the name Tiberius I'm like dear Lord his last name is gonna be Ott for God's sake quit making middle names an impossible task for me with these powerful names &#128514; our firstborn is Lucas, then you're gonna have this crazy name as his little brother he's gonna be like wtf guys?


----------



## kryssy1104

Tiberius make me think of that crazy falcon on secret life of pets lol! I hope y'all can find a name you both love soon! DH and I had been trying for 3 years before we got pregnant and actually picked out a boy name about 2 years ago. When we find out we were pregnant we both still loved the name so it stuck :) Jacob Alexander, and I refuse to let anyone call him Jake lol.


----------



## jasminemarie

Bahaha well unfortunately Kryssy at least half of his friends are going to call him Jake once he hits high school &#128514; just comes with the name. But I hope you can convince at least the majority, maybe even him not to go bt Jake.
But yeah, he's not in a rush to find one but I wanna have at least a first name sooner rather than later so I can put a name on my baby sprinkle invites. Plus Id just like to call him something other than "baby" lmao.
I feel super crappy today and completely drained and feel awful about it because there's so much to do around the apartment right now.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Kryssy - I love your name!

Jas - Good luck with the continued name search. If all else fails, you can consider using "Max" as a middle name. Some people go by their middle names as a nickname, and there's less pressure to use a formal longer name for middle names. 

We're still thinking about names, but DH is leaning towards Sarah. I still like Katherine (nickname Kate or Katie) even though it's my cousin's name (she goes by Katie). At this point we're thinking her name will be one of those, but no official decision has been made yet. If the first name isn't Katherine, it'll likely be her middle name. We have a short one syllable last name, so I want something longer for either first or middle name to help the flow a little.


----------



## kittykat7210

Love all the name ideas!! 

we are having a really tough time on a boy name, we've got our girls name - Evelyn Rose - but boys are so much harder! hopefully we'll have a girl and we wont need to think of a boy name, we find out in a week if its a boy or girl XD


----------



## Disneyfan88

I love the name Evelyn and think it would go great with DD's name (Audrey), but DH poo pooed that one. It's on the middle name list along with Adelyn. :thumbup:

That's exciting that you find out the gender soon!


----------



## jasminemarie

Disney, I LOVE the nickname Katie, I wanted a daughter with that name, even though the family cat growing up's name was Katie and she hated me lmao. Plus, SO vetoed it both times haha. But maybe you're right, maybe Max will still make a good middle name. We will just have to see! I've already made a new list for SO to look at when he gets home, and I've already asked DS what he thinks and he only disliked 4 of the 11 names I have written so at least it's mostly approved by the four year old haha!

Kitty, I think Evelyn Rose is a beautiful name, sounds very classy. And I've really noticed a pattern, not just with myself but a lot of people where girls name are super easy to agree on with SOs but boys names are super hard! Personally with both pregnancies we had girl's name picked but couldn't agree on a boy's name! First pregnancy, we were gonna name a girl Madison Marie, but of course we had a boy. And this time, baby girl would have been Abigail, hadn't decided on middle names, and again we are having some issues! lmao. Maybe that's why we keep getting boys, because a girl would just be too simple!


----------



## jasminemarie

We agreed on Thomas hahah. I laughed at SO because he's the one who brought it up I'm like "How do you go from Maximus and Tiberius to Thomas?" :haha: 
He's just like well, I had to tone it down for you, I'm like well, thank you.

So how's everyone else doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I had to tone it down :rofl: glad you settled!

SO wants to name our kid Richard aka Rick because of Rick and Morty... throw up city.

22 weeks. Two weeks from v-day, 4 until I feel I can relax. I realized something last night and it deeply disturbed me. Still processing it but feel like poo. Also startin to have trouble sleeping. I have to switch sides frequently so SO can't hold me and he takes it personally


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz that seriously had me cracking up!

Dobby I feel your pain! I flip back and forth several times a night. I came to the same realization today myself. When you've had a loss it really changes your mindset for sure.


----------



## craquinette

Jas, I love the name Thomas! That's on my list too! And I also want to agree on a name sooner rather than later to stop just calling the baby "baby"! And also agree on girl names sooo much easier than boys!! For my first pregnancy, we agreed easily on girl names, and it was so much harder for a boy... We kept the sex a surprise so I was kind of like "oh well, even if I'm not too keen on the boy names, we might not need any after all if it's a girl". And of course we had a boy! 
This time we didn't even discuss names before finding out it's another boy. But I know it would have been easier for a girl. 

KittyKat, I love Evelyn Rose. Beautiful!


----------



## tntrying22

I've been MIA on the board and caught up in the fb group so sorry lol! I hope everyone is good - we're team blue again this time. 

I had some serious gender disappointment when we found out that's eased up some. I still see people with one of each gender and get really sad or see some beautiful girly things and get sad. But I've just thrown myself into planning for this guy so hopefully to distract me from it. 

We're still coming up with names - have a short list but likely won't decide til we meet him. Our anatomy scan is Wednesday!


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby, I've never seen Rick and Morty (have heard of it of course) but even I know that's super cheesy bahaha :haha: When I mentioned Thomas to DS, asking if he liked it he's like "Yeah, like Thomas the Tank Engine" I was about to be like welp, there goes that name.. But was like mehh, it's not that big of a deal. If anything he'll think it's cool if\when he goes through a Thomas the train phase like my first did. :haha::haha:

Craquinette, right? It's just easier to call the baby by a name rather than it,he,baby, and all that stuff haha. I would not have the patience to wait until birth to know either the gender or the name! I'm a pretty patient person, but I wouldn't be able to wait for any of that! :blush:

Tntrying, you know even though I didn't feel gender disappointment I do find myself feeling the same way when I see all the cute girly things. Like ohhhhhhh would have been sooooo cute!! So I feel your pain. 

20 weeks now. So now that the first name is pretty well decided I gotta figure out what to do with middle names. DS1 has two middle names, both with family meanings, Michael, which SO's name as well as my own dad's name. And Paul, which is SO's dad. So it was pretty much his two grandfathers. But since we wish we hadn't given him the second one (Paul) because he's been completely absent in his life since he was under a year old. We didn't kick him out, we tried to keep him in but you can't include someone who doesn't want to be. We should have known this because he was in and out of SO's life his whole life. I guess we'd hoped he changed but he didn't. But that's a whoolleeee other long complicated story. But point of it being, whether we want to give this baby just one middle name, especially because this time is much harder with the list of name I have to work with. I used the good one up already :haha: I think it'll be easier to do just one but I like that DS1 has two, even though one is undeserved. Still his granddad nonetheless.


----------



## misspriss

misspriss said:


> Hello Ladies! Didn't see an August 2017 thread, so here it is!
> 
> I just found out I'm due August 4th, 2017. Granted I was induced a wee bit early with DD and DS was born waaaay early, so I might not make it August!
> 
> Any more August mommies out there?
> 
> :blue: - 6
> :pink: - 1
> :yellow: - 27
> 
> *AUGUST*
> 
> *2nd*
> kryssy1104 :blue:
> 
> *4th*
> misspriss :yellow:
> 
> *5th*
> Disneyfan88 :pink:
> craquinette :blue:
> 
> *8th*
> Miskas mommy :yellow:
> spencerspiece :yellow:
> sarah1980 :blue:
> 
> *10th*
> British Mummy :yellow:
> sugarpuff :yellow:
> 
> *13th*
> Emiloo :yellow:
> sugarpuff :yellow:
> Rousseau31 :yellow:
> jasminemarie :blue:
> 
> *14th*
> CountryBride :yellow:
> 
> *16th*
> nixm :yellow:
> 
> *18th*
> ARuppe716 :yellow:
> April12016 :yellow:
> CrowBaby :yellow:
> Moet :yellow:
> xAmberLFCx :blue:
> 
> *21st*
> cnsweeney :yellow:
> 
> *22nd*
> tntrying22 :blue:
> kittykat7210 :yellow:
> 
> *24th*
> Letsgo :yellow:
> 
> *25th*
> jessthemess :yellow:
> luz :yellow:
> 
> *28th*
> gemmy :yellow:
> 
> *29th *
> megan3456 :yellow:
> Erised :yellow:
> 
> *30th*
> GlowMama :yellow:
> hopefulttc :yellow:
> 
> *31th*
> Mrs.H2016 :yellow:
> Harleyy :yellow:
> 
> *To be Determined by Scan*
> skyraaa :yellow:
> ​

Have I missed anyone's gender update? Any changed due dates? Just wanted to make sure I was up to date! I've had some internet issues (AGAIN) and was out for several days. The boys are totally winning right now (seems like everyone I see announcing is having a boy! Even people IRL) but there are a lot still yellow, some staying yellow but some who just haven't found out yet.


----------



## kittykat7210

2 people I know in real life have also just announced boy!! Everyone is having a boy these days I swear!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I swear boys and girls come in waves. Everyone I know irl is boy wait there is one girl. But it's 5-1 lol

I don't mind the being named after a character, but I would not use cheesy to describe Rick and morty. Rick is the grandfather who basically abandoned his daughter and resurfaces and bonds with his grandson. But he's an alcoholic, emotionally abusive and shallow person, and a sexaholic that lacks any semblance of manners. His only redeeming quality is his intelligence. So if SO can veto Tobiass (divergent and animorphs) then I get to veto Rick lol

Gl at your gender scan on Wednesday! Glad your gender disappointment is fading


----------



## craquinette

tntrying22 said:


> I've been MIA on the board and caught up in the fb group so sorry lol! I hope everyone is good - we're team blue again this time.
> 
> I had some serious gender disappointment when we found out that's eased up some. I still see people with one of each gender and get really sad or see some beautiful girly things and get sad. But I've just thrown myself into planning for this guy so hopefully to distract me from it.
> 
> We're still coming up with names - have a short list but likely won't decide til we meet him. Our anatomy scan is Wednesday!

I'm exactly the same! I was soooo disappointed to find out we're having another boy.. I wanted a little girl so bad... It's also getting better now, and I think planning definitely helps. I've been thinking of names. We almost agree on one, my partner likes it but is like "yeah it's great but we can keep looking" and I just said "well I like it so I'm not looking further. If you have any ideas though feel free to share!" Haha it's a bit easy for him to just say "let's keep looking" but then not suggest anything!
Anyway, I still get super sad thinking that I'll never have a girl but that's how it is. 

Jas, we're giving 2 middle names too. I have 2, and my boy has 2. We used my dad's name and my partner's dad's name (so his 2 grand-dads). And luckily they go well together so that really works. For this one, we'll use the name of one of our grand-dads each.


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby, I just meant naming the baby after him was cheesy, not the show itself. Like I said I've never seen it so I thought it was just some of those cartoons grown men like for some reason, I thought it was for kids, lmao! Now that you've described it I see I've got it allllll wrong and I totally get why you would vetoed the crap out of it!

And yeah, I know at least two other people currently pregnant with boys, it's probably more but I forget a lot of things with pregnancies brain and can't remember a majority of them :haha:


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh, and Craquinette, I only have one middle name, SO has THREE middle names. So I decided to cut it down the middle and give two since at the time I didn't even realize it was a thing to have two middle names hahah!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo well three middle names that's new to me. I've seen two but never three.

I'm so exhausted. Work, Costco run.... luckily SO has a late meeting so I'm going to nap before I make dinner. It's his first day at a new job so I got filet mignon and lobster tails and am surprising him with a bottle of Lagavulin.


----------



## craquinette

Yum, sounds delicious Dobby!! 

Jas, I'm french and it's very common to have 2 middle names there (more than having just one). In Australia (where I live) not so much! But my partner (Australian) was happy to use 2 as a sort of tribute to baby's French heritage. Having 2 middle names here often means that it doesn't fit in the boxes when you have to fill out paperwork (such as airport custom forms haha)! I can't imagine having THREE though, that's full on! And what usually happens with middle names in France is that you can chose one family name from each side of the family. 

Pregnancy brain here too!! So handy to be able to blame it all on pregnancy though haha.


----------



## Erised

misspriss - 
My due date got changed to the 31st of August (though I still believe the 29th to be more accurate, but hey ho ;)), will know the gender this afternoon! 

My little update is that I had my triple test blood results come back last week Tuesday. The afp results came back 4.8 x the MoM (the average), which is way too high. Increased afp could be an indicator of anencephaly (though unlikely in my case as the skull and brain were already seen), spina bifida, other neural tube defects or abdominal wall defects. 

I got booked in for a consultant appointment to do a level II ultrasound and check everything over. So instead of having my 20 week scan on the 14th of April now, I'll be having this scan instead. Fingers crossed for a healthy baby this afternoon.


----------



## craquinette

Fingers crossed all goes well Erised!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck erised! I hope everything turns out just fine! 

I only know of 4 other people irl having girls lol. Everyone else is having a boy. Not to mention 5 more people have announced their pregnancies in the last few days. It's insane!


----------



## kittykat7210

We have a girl!!! Photos will follow soon!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Buaha I was right!!!! ;). I'm so thrilled for you!!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay kitty! Finally a little more pink! Lol!


----------



## Erised

We had our scan today, and the consultant really did take his time checking everything over properly. We were in the room for about 45 minutes, he talked us through every minute of it. Baby looks absolutely fine, as does my placenta. No signs of any neural tube defects or anything else unjust. A massive relief! 

I'll be having another scan in 3 weeks, then growth scans through out the rest of my pregnancy and blood pressure + urine checks every 2 weeks. Really happy with how today went though, and feeling so much better for it. 

As for gender, we're having a BOY!!! All 3 of our girls are absolutely ecstatic they're having a baby brother. They jumped, danced and shouted 'Boy!' for a good few minutes and were definitely more excited than I was expecting them to be which was a lovely thing to see.


----------



## kittykat7210

Erised yay congrats on your boy!!


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## jasminemarie

Craquinette, yeah it's funny watching SO try and fit his whole name onto forms when he needs to. Even funnier he doesn't even KNOW the people his middle names are named after :haha: they are all great grandparents or something but he's not even sure I had to ask his mother when I was curious about it. I'm Canadian so there's all sorts of varieties here. Some with one, some two, although SO is the only person I know with 3, that is ridiculous. Both of his silblings only have one, he's the only one with three I asked MIL why and shes like I honestly have no clue :haha: He's not even the firstborn he's the middle child.

Erised, congrats on the boy! I'm glad everything turned out just fine. :flower:

Kitty, congrats on your little girl! Make sure to buy lots of extra girly stuff for the rest of us! :haha:


Trying so hard to plan my life out these days even day ahead is ridiculously hard I'm finding because I never know how I'll be day by day. With my firstborn, first trimester was rough, but I surivived okay, and then I was okay pretty well until late third trimester when he couldn't stop kicking me in the ribs, and didn't feel "over it" until I was overdue and stopped sleeping. This time is WAY different! I'm finding the further I get the more tired I'm becoming, yet the less I'm sleeping at night. Can't miss a single dose of nausea meds even 20 weeks on or I'm puking nonstop. Just a huge pain in the butt trying to get things done when my bodys screaming for rest 10 minutes after starting something. And I go back and forth between never wanting food and wanting to eat ALL the things hahaha.


----------



## kittykat7210

Here are some pictures from today's ultrasound :)
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpspj83v5ez.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpscqlek7qy.jpg


----------



## kryssy1104

Erised, how exciting!!! 

So glad and thankful for all these healthy and loved babies!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Erised!!!

Kit look at her adorable profile!

I'm glad iMm not the only one freaking out lol

Jasmine sorry you're not feeling well. I also had a blissful first tri and everything was good until now. Ugh. I feel run down like I'm constantly fending off a cold or something and nauseated


----------



## jasminemarie

Kitty, those are great photos!

Dobby, this whole pregnancy has been hell! I just keep reminding myself hes worth it! haha.


----------



## craquinette

Kitty, congrats on your little girl!! So exciting! 

Erised, so glad your scan went well :) Congrats on the little boy. How cute is it that your girls were so excited! That's precious!

Jas, sorry your pregnancy is so hard. I can't imagine what it must be like... Hang in there. As you said, he's worth it! Hopefully things will ease up a bit for you.

As for me, not much to report. Getting used to the idea of having another boy. 
Having almost agreed on a name definitely helps!


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Yeah I feel you. This is day two I had to nap after work and I do not want to get up. But yup they're worth it!


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby, I'm looking at your ticker, and it's making me want bagels and cream chese :haha:


----------



## tntrying22

congrats on those finding out! Great news on the good results on the scan Erised.

Our anatomy scan went well yesterday - all normal and measuring a week ahead but they aren't changing the DD. 

Still "very obviously" a boy she said. lol.

I think two middles is cool. Three might be tough lol. If you like to monogram things though that may be a bit tricky.


----------



## kryssy1104

Tntrying my big boy is measuring a week ahead as well! Dr said they wouldn't change it unless it was 2 weeks ahead/behind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed they usually only change if it's two weeks. Babies all grow differently as their genetics are taking over, so that's why they use the early scans for dating. Mine is 4 days ahead on everything except his femur was a week behind :cry:


----------



## jasminemarie

I was only measuring a day ahead so little Tommy's right on schedule pretty well lmao.
Went in for a 20 week checkup with the doctor yesterday and she answered the question as to why I've feeling SO tired. It seems my bloodwork came back showing that I have an iron deficiency again. I did have one with my first but I guess it didn't really act up as much as with this pregnancy and it also wasn't caught until I was already in laboring (I was young and stupid and missed the same blood test that showed it this time) so the doc wants me to do some more bloodwork to confirm it so they can get me on some iron pills. And she gave me the usual red meat and lentils advice so at least there's a reason for the fatigue anyway.


----------



## DobbyForever

Booo but I agree at least a reason means having a solution soon.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hopefully you feel better soon with some iron in you!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I'm having a boy


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Congrats on the boy, Mrs. H!
And yeah thanks ladies I'm hoping it helps too!


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats Mrs.h!


----------



## craquinette

Congrats on your little boy Mrs.H! Hope all is well! 

Jas, it's great to have some answers and be able to do something about it! Hopefully the iron helps and you'll soon feel better. It sounds like this pregnancy hasn't been easy for you so far...


----------



## CountryBride

Hi all, long time no see. We found out we are having a boy, and everything is developing as it should be :) We are super excited. I was sure it was going to be another girl--we even had our girl name picked out!! But of course, I was wrong with first baby, so I was wrong again. We had previously been having a hard time picking boy names, but once we found out it was a boy it only took us a few days to settle :) We will have one of each now, and hubby says he wants to get snipped after he's born! lol I never thought he would volunteer for that, but after seeing how much the medical and baby bills are piling up, he says he thinks he can handle it.


----------



## kryssy1104

Countrybride, I'm trying to talk my hubby into getting snipped. I think 3 is enough for us lol. Congrats on the boy!


----------



## kryssy1104

So I had a wet spot on my t-shirt this morning and thought I had just brushed up against something. Well apparently my right breast is already leaking lol. Anyone else got this going on?


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats on the boys Mrs H and country!!!

As for the leaky boobs I have much boob leakage. I have to wear nipple pads now -_- and I can feel it leaking!! Sometimes it's yellow though, I think it's just colostrum though rather than something sinister!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Kitty from what I've read online it's colostrum. I've just never had it show up this early. Usually I'm 30+ weeks. I told my mom maybe this will mean I'll have a good supply.


----------



## kittykat7210

With my late miscarriage I got really leaky boobs and they swelled a few days after I started bleeding, so I think my body gears up really early, and like you say I hope it means I get a good supply!! I plan on breastfeeding for as long as I can (but this is our first so whether or not it will work out I don't know!)


----------



## kryssy1104

I have small breasts so I'm happy that they're filling out my b cup lol. Just not so happy about not being prepared for leakage. I didn't have it this early with either of my kiddos. My son I could only BF for a few weeks while supplementing the whole time, but with my daughter I was able to go 9 months exclusively before she weaned herself.


----------



## kittykat7210

Lucky!! I'm a 28FF at the moment, started prepregnancy at a 28DD :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

I'll I don't know about luck, but I know my DH is ready to make these bigger breasts permanent lol! He says he's gonna buy me some after I get done BF! &#128514;


----------



## kittykat7210

Don't go too big it's just painful and expensive!! I can't buy a bra for less than £30!!! And it's even harder finding one that isn't hiddeous!! And don't get me started on nursing bras it's impossible!!!


----------



## misspriss

kittykat7210 said:


> Don't go too big it's just painful and expensive!! I can't buy a bra for less than £30!!! And it's even harder finding one that isn't hiddeous!! And don't get me started on nursing bras it's impossible!!!

Agreed, I am planning a reduction when I am done with BFing!

I was a 32DDD before pregnancy, I am now a 32L (peaked at 32M). I buy regular bras and turn them into nursing bras. I can't get a bra for less than $60.


----------



## kryssy1104

Oh I don't plan on going any bigger than a C, if I agree to do it. I'm afraid of the pain. I know, I know, child birth is worse than anything, but I try not to bring on unneeded pain lol.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Oh I don't plan on going any bigger than a C, if I agree to do it. I'm afraid of the pain. I know, I know, child birth is worse than anything, but I try not to bring on unneeded pain lol.

Childbirth is over a lot faster...lol


----------



## jasminemarie

So, question for the American ladies on this thread. 
Do you guys pay a lot to be pregnant and have babies? With all the appointments and then l&d, is it costly for you guys or does insurance pretty much pay for it I'm most cases?
And ladies in her from the UK what's your guys' medical costs like? Do you guys have free healthcare in place or do you guys pay/use insurance like the States?


----------



## DobbyForever

Kryssy I am the same! I finally fill out my b cup. SO is buying me new boobs when I am done bfing, which was my plan long before I met him. I'm so excited but a bit scared my back might not appreciate the size I want to change to lol

Re leaking I'm not leaking. I'm a little bummed since the book said it can start thus early but on the other it's nice not having to worry about it yet. I have ingrown nipples though so I wonder if that has anything to do with anything but who knows

My bras are like 2 for $40 lol Frederick's of Hollywood but they closed their storefronts and it's all online now :(

Re insurance my insurance covers everything. No office copays. No lab fees. Even my nt and anatomy scan were covered. L&D is $500. But I just switched to SO's insurance so idk what it is now. But his company gives us a debit card to cover any charges not covered by insurance up to 10k. I had insurance through my union and Obamacare fucked us hard. I paid $750 just for health insurance just for me. SO's company is $450 to cover him, partner, and any kids. $200 for both of us. You can see why I switched lol


----------



## kittykat7210

In the UK it's expensive to be pregnant purely because babies cost so much :rofl: but yeh we have the NHS which is free so we don't pay for scans or anything like that, but you can pay for private scans as I have, and there are private hospitals which you can pay for but unless you are mega rich (pay is shocking over here) you can't really afford private healthcare. The most expensive thing to do here is buy a house! Compared to most other countries what you pay here is madness for what you get! You're looking at £200,000 for a small family home, and about £130,000 for a 2 bed flat in the cheaper areas. My partner has a degree and only earns £20,000 a year, and that is considered a good wage for his age. I only earn £12,000 but I do only work part time as I struggle with aspergers and too much pressure causes major problems for my function (I'm on the same amount per hour as he is) plus £5600 of our wages go to the tax man before we even get it. And we barely pay any tax compared to most! 

The UK isn't a bad place to live but it's a struggle if you are a young family, we are the only financially stable couple I know of our age who live independent of our families, most people can't afford to buy a house until they are atleast 30 now!! We have just scrimped and saved and lived off of peanuts to get where we are


----------



## misspriss

We pay some, not a lot but some. With insurance you have this thing called a deductible, which you have to pay out of pocket all of until you hit that, mine is $1000 Then you pay a small percentage (20% in my case) of your expenses until you hit your out-of-pocket maximum, which I believe is $2500 for me. Then insurance pays everything. There are some things that insurance pays 100%, like scans and bloodwork, preventative care, etc.

The hospital has it's own fees, but the same deductible and out of pocket max apply - so if you've already reached the deductible paying for prenatal care and doctor fees, you only pay 20% of your hospital bill until it reaches your max and then you pay no more.

My first doctor wanted $1600, second doctor asks roughly $1400, so it varies. That includes the first $1000 to my deductible, then the 400-600 is 20% of their expected expenses for the delivery. They have you pay it all before the baby is born, even though the bulk of the fee is the actual delivery.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, yay for new boobs, eventually lol! 

Luckily DH has kick ass health insurance through his work. We have a $500 deductible for the year (which we've already met), all office visits, ultrasounds, blood work, etc are covered 100%. When we go to have the baby it'll only cost us $100 Co pay no matter what. He works for a very large company though. Most insurance plans here suck right now after Obamacare. It's costing my best friend a ridiculous amount of money. She said she's paying ahead of time so maybe this time her bill will be below $10,000.


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh wow, thanks for being so open and answering my questions so well! I didn't think I'd get such detailed answers. It really helped me understand a little better. Kitty, That's crazy about the houses and stuff where you are that's insane!
I live in Canada, so we have OHIP that covers a lot of stuff, so we don't pay for blood work or almost anything prenatal. Unless you're getting 3D ultrasounds or private scans like Kitty was saying. And like al you guys hospitals have different fees of course, but most insurances cover it well. I paid more for my firstborn, but that's because we upgraded our room to be large and private. There of course plenty of silly stuff OHIP and insurances don't cover, we end up paying a LOT for prescriptions. Some people that I know alone, have a real hard because they cannot afford the meds they need. And a lot of doctors seem to be pill pushers because of it, unfortunately. This is in Ontario though, other provinces/territories are different.


----------



## misspriss

Oh all of our hospitals have large private labor and delivery rooms, and smaller but still private recovery/postnatal rooms. I can't imagine not getting a private labor room standard!


----------



## kryssy1104

So I wound up in L&D tonight. Started having intense Braxton Hicks contractions this afternoon that wouldn't go away. I propped up my feet, drank water, are a snack, etc. Still going. Called my dr and they had me come in. Urine was clean, I was well hydrated, but they weren't stopping. They actually got more frequent. Anyway, I got a shot of breathene (sp?) And had to wait another hour and half to make sure they stopped. If I have more than 6 an hour I have to go back and they'll probably put me on bed rest. So if y'all could just say a little prayer or think of me I'd really appreciate it. I need this little dude to stay put and I also need to still be able to be a mommy to my older kiddos.


----------



## Disneyfan88

misspriss said:


> We pay some, not a lot but some. With insurance you have this thing called a deductible, which you have to pay out of pocket all of until you hit that, mine is $1000 Then you pay a small percentage (20% in my case) of your expenses until you hit your out-of-pocket maximum, which I believe is $2500 for me. Then insurance pays everything. There are some things that insurance pays 100%, like scans and bloodwork, preventative care, etc.
> 
> The hospital has it's own fees, but the same deductible and out of pocket max apply - so if you've already reached the deductible paying for prenatal care and doctor fees, you only pay 20% of your hospital bill until it reaches your max and then you pay no more.




misspriss said:


> Oh all of our hospitals have large private labor and delivery rooms, and smaller but still private recovery/postnatal rooms. I can't imagine not getting a private labor room standard!

This is exactly how our insurance and hospital are, though I think my out of pocket max is $2400. Our deductible and coinsurance rate are the same, though. 

The hospital billed my insurance $100,000 after the delivery of DD1. :wacko: That covered close to 40 hours in the labor room, the c-section, anesthesia, and 4 nights in recovery. I had a delayed postpartum hemorrhage 12 days after the birth, which resulted in 2 trips to the ER, a D&C, a blood transfusion, and 2 nights in the hospital, and the hospital billed insurance another $40,000+ for that. I think our insurance has contract negotiated rates within-network providers, so it's unlikely that they paid those full amounts, but thank god we have insurance. :wacko:



kryssy1104 said:


> So I wound up in L&D tonight. Started having intense Braxton Hicks contractions this afternoon that wouldn't go away. I propped up my feet, drank water, are a snack, etc. Still going. Called my dr and they had me come in. Urine was clean, I was well hydrated, but they weren't stopping. They actually got more frequent. Anyway, I got a shot of breathene (sp?) And had to wait another hour and half to make sure they stopped. If I have more than 6 an hour I have to go back and they'll probably put me on bed rest. So if y'all could just say a little prayer or think of me I'd really appreciate it. I need this little dude to stay put and I also need to still be able to be a mommy to my older kiddos.

Sending you warm thoughts and prayers! I was having pains on Saturday night that I'm guessing we're BHs as well. It eventually went away after an hour of resting on my side with my feet propped up and drinking extra water, but it started coming back a bit a little later that night. It was gone by the next day, so I didn't call my doctor. It's definitely nerve-wracking not knowing what's going on. Hopefully it all subsides for you and everything continues to progress well. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Kryssy also sensing positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh yes, Misspriss, during labor itself you're in your own room. I also meant the recovery and overnightroms that we paid more for.

Kryssy, sending lots of positive vibes your way that your little one stays put and still so you can look after the other kiddos much easier.


----------



## GlowMama

kryssy1104 said:


> So I wound up in L&D tonight. Started having intense Braxton Hicks contractions this afternoon that wouldn't go away. I propped up my feet, drank water, are a snack, etc. Still going. Called my dr and they had me come in. Urine was clean, I was well hydrated, but they weren't stopping. They actually got more frequent. Anyway, I got a shot of breathene (sp?) And had to wait another hour and half to make sure they stopped. If I have more than 6 an hour I have to go back and they'll probably put me on bed rest. So if y'all could just say a little prayer or think of me I'd really appreciate it. I need this little dude to stay put and I also need to still be able to be a mommy to my older kiddos.

Kryssy - sending lots of love and energy your way and praying that your little one is okay. How scary for you to go through that.


----------



## luz

jasminemarie said:


> So, question for the American ladies on this thread.
> Do you guys pay a lot to be pregnant and have babies? With all the appointments and then l&d, is it costly for you guys or does insurance pretty much pay for it I'm most cases?
> And ladies in her from the UK what's your guys' medical costs like? Do you guys have free healthcare in place or do you guys pay/use insurance like the States?

I've been on vacation and just catching up on everyone's posts, sorry this is a late response. I have a $500 deductible and then my maternity is covered 100%. I also have a $200 hospital deductible that I'm required to pay for any stay in the hospital and then everything else is covered. So it costs me $700 to have a baby. Personally, I think that's a lot of money, but I know it's much better than what a lot of people have to pay. Thank goodnsss for teacher insurance :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Teacher insurance is the best haha.


----------



## jasminemarie

So update. Got my test results back and I do have anemia. So got a prescription for some over the counter iron pills. Theyre a pain in the butt, but better than the alternative so I'm okay with it!
How's everyone else?


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer. Nice to have a solution though so I hope the pills do the trick.

I'm annoyed. Kegels are failing me and I keep peeing myself when I sneeze :rofl:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Jas - I'm on iron pills due to anemia, too. Same thing happened when I was preggo with DD1. It's a pain to manage the timing of the iron pills with my thyroid pill, both of which can't be taken within 4 hours of each other or calcium. :dohh:


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz I've been anemic with every other pregnancy except this one which has really surprised me. You'll get used to the pills eventually lol. 
Dobby, I always cross my legs and pray it doesn't happen when I sneeze! 

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes! I haven't had to go back to the hospital but I am so having BH contractions every day. I'm really hoping I get a good report from the Dr at my next appointment.


----------



## luz

The other day I sneezed and peed a little. I said to my 3 year old (who we are STILL trying to potty train) OH! I think I just went pee pee a little in my underwear. She hasn't let that one down and every time she sees me going to the bathroom asks if I've peed in my underwear lately. :dohh:


----------



## jasminemarie

I had it with my last pregnancy as well, but it went unnoticed so I've learned first hand one of the things (luckily nothing fatal) that can happen when it goes unchecked so I'm kinda just doing what I'm told. Like y'all are saying, pain in the butt, but haven't had a problem so far and hopefully once they really kick in I'll have much more energy, it's been ridiculous and definitely putting a strain on my relationship with my boys! And that I won't stand for haha.

For me I pee when I get laughing. SO has started taking pride in making me pee myself, and DS gets a kick out of it too, haha. Not quite at the sneezing stage yet unless I actually gotta go.

And I'm glad there's been no more hospital trips Kryssy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I fart something fierce when I laugh. Farted on SO's leg last night :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, oh my gosh! I seriously laughed out loud at that!! I fart all the time! It just slips out!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you!!! I had to pull the book out and prove to him it's a pregnancy thing. I hear newborn gas is bad, too haha.


----------



## jasminemarie

Newborn gas is rancid, so awful hahaha


----------



## kittykat7210

My hubby has crohns so I don't think newborn gas can be worse than his :rofl: I think I'm immune!


----------



## jasminemarie

They're almost as bad as dog farts. :haha:


----------



## April12016

Ugh yes to the gas! I've shown the information on pregnancy gas multiple times to my hubby and he still doesn't believe me!!
He jokingly says he will divorce me if I fart in his presence one more time (I've only done it 3 times where he noticed).
Even though I laugh about it, its still embarrassing because I know he's truly grossed out by it....


----------



## misspriss

April12016 said:


> Ugh yes to the gas! I've shown the information on pregnancy gas multiple times to my hubby and he still doesn't believe me!!
> He jokingly says he will divorce me if I fart in his presence one more time (I've only done it 3 times where he noticed).
> Even though I laugh about it, its still embarrassing because I know he's truly grossed out by it....

Really? Only 3 times? To each their own I guess.

DH and I have a very comfortable relationship, we fart around each other all the time. I think 3 times in a given day would not be unusual...I'm lactose intolerant, I eat a lot of cheese - I fart. DH farts too. We're human.


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh please, tell him to suck it up and get over it. Women fart too, especially when pregnant. If he's grossed out by that, how's he going to handle the eventual volcano that every child poops out at least once :haha: 
I had to laugh at the "where he noticed" part hahah.


----------



## misspriss

Oh the pregnant gas, we were grocery shopping at the store DH and I used to work at. We were just walking along and no one was around so I totally crop dusted an entire isle, it was sooooo smelly. Just then a guy we both knew walked up and started talking to me....I was so embarrassed. No one had been around! I hope he thought it was one of the kids....


----------



## jasminemarie

Although my SO gets grossed out by it all too, the peeing, the bad eating habits, the farting, talking about how my poop is black from the iron. 
I just tell him just to be thankful he has a penis otherwise all this "gross" stuff I tell him could be him. He's one of those dudes you can't mention the word "period" around without him getting grossed out. So I make sure he's thankful for that penis of his lmao.


----------



## DobbyForever

I farted on him three times in like ten minutes last night lol. The worst is I start falling asleep and lose control and fart so I wake myself up haha

Misspriss I'd blame the dogs but I laugh too hard (which makes me fart again and I laugh harder until I'm hyperventilating lol)


----------



## kryssy1104

I can't bring myself to fart in front of my DH. I don't think he'd really mind, although he'd definitely give me a hard time about it (in a joking way). He won't even talk to me while I'm peeing! I love using it as a sneak attack on him!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just hate the double standard. He will literally announce he is off to take a shit sand have the door open talking to me!!! Last night he was the fart monster. And he just laughs and says different rules cuz he's a dirty boy and I'm his pretty lady. Eff that ladies gotta fart too!

My mom is the champ though. When she dated my stepdad and had weekends away she never pooped. Although I lived with a guy for a month and didn't poo. I waited til he went to work and did it or out at restaurants quickly. One morning he left and usually the roomie was gone too, so I was talking to my mom about my giant morning shits. Open the door and his roomie was there because his bike got a flat and he needed a ride to work :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, I probably waited to poo while he was home for a few months. That's how I've always been though. Plus I like what little private time I have and can lock the kids out of the bathroom lol.


----------



## April12016

My guy is definitely overly sensitive with bodily functions. I'm hoping it gets better. We've only been married a year and hadn't lived together before marriage. He was single for about 6 years before that. He has three sisters so he's okay with periods and all that but anything that goes on it the toilet he doesn't want to be present for and he doesn't want me present for his. He actually goes into the guest bathroom anytime he has to poop and wont admit that's what he is doing. 
I grew up walking in on my mom peeing all the time but he grew up where everything was private and his parents didn't even teach him about sex! My mom taught me all that when i was six. 
Maybe he will get used to it as it's been only a year. But the look on his face when this little boy of his I'm carrying actually pees on him for the first time or explodes his diaper is going to be hilarious!! He is completely clueless about babies...


----------



## kryssy1104

April that's too funny! Dh's family thinks talking about sex is so taboo! My family has always been pretty open about that stuff.


----------



## jasminemarie

My SO is like you ladies, he wouldn't poop anywhere but where he was living and his mothers house. We were dating a year and it wasn't until he officially moved in with me he would start pooping in my house. I thought it was ridiculous, but I figured people are just different and after I while I stopped caring. Although six and a half years later and he still doesn't accept my family as his too (won't call my niece anything but "Jasmine's niece" and doesn't consider my sisters his) meanwhile his family adopted me years ago as theirs :haha:
But I definitely agree with the double standard, my SO is actually disgusting. Lifts his legs and farts so you know he's doing it, grunts, and goes about his business without even saying excuse me it's like really? And he just says some of the most disgusting things I won't even relay them here, lmao! But mention any bodily function I do and it's "Ewww, you're f***ed!" It's like come ON! Hahaha.
No one ever really told me about sex. My parents never had "the talk" with me, didn't really involve themselves in my life that way at all. I just kinda learned over time from different sources. I knew about STDs and pregnancies and all that before getting into it, but people my age were so nonchalant with sex and virginity, unfortunately by the time I was 15 I just wanted to get rid of my virginity and get it over with, and gave it to the first dude that said "I love you", even though obviously he didn't mean it. But that's a whole other story! I'm sure some of you know it well. SO I think also kinda had the same deal as far as never getting "the talk" and just kinda learned as he went, but his mother and family are pretty open with sex stuff, more than mine, anyway, so I think it was a little more easygoing than my own.


----------



## kittykat7210

See this conversation is really funny for me, I cant have him standing in the same room whilst I poo but if the doors open I can talk to him, and same the other way round, it doesn't bother us!! But we also apologise if we burp or fart whilst sitting next to eachother. And we don't make a big deal about it, no leg lifting!! But when we first started dating, I couldn't poo in his parents house or whilst I was around him. And I still can't poo at work!! 

Jasmine, I get where he's coming from, I can't accept his parents or family as my family. It just doesn't feel right! But he's right in with my family, but I think that's because my family are incredibly warm and welcoming, but his parents kind of aren't, like they are perfectly nice but didn't like him dating me when we were first dating. I wasn't good enough for him!! I think that set it off at a bad start and all these years later I worry that they still feel the same way!


----------



## DobbyForever

I like that you say whilst. It makes me smile.

Sadly family wise obs SO's parents shun both of us. My family is like arms wide open to SO but he is so damaged from his own family he just doesn't care. It's sad. I would love to have a relationship with my "in laws" but they want nothing to do with me and he wants nothing to do with his but they want a relationship


----------



## jasminemarie

He just doesn't like 95% of my family, lmao. That's why. He doesn't like most of my relatives so the important ones get left out too. I was kind of expected and accepted to be family pretty well right from the beginning of our relationship. But I assume that was because before me SO was not in the best place and they liked he had someone to keep him straight (in the behaviour sense). My family overall is very judgemental, of myself especially, so I was presumed to fail. It's all a very complicated situation. It does make me sad sometimes for my own personal reasons, but I don't blame him and I'm not angry about it.


----------



## jasminemarie

On another note, it's apparent to me that I couldn't deny this pregnancy even if I wanted to &#128514;
I definitely didn't have this much belly the first time at this point!
 



Attached Files:







20170414_160525.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hi Ladies!
I'm so sorry, im useless at keeping up and posting on here! Hope you are all doing okay and your little bundles :flower: 

22 weeks! this pregnancy seems to be dragging :wacko: i'm so moody and hormonal lately i'm suprised my husband hasn't divorced me yet! :haha:

I'll try and be better at keeping up xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Jasmine awww love your bump!

Amber don't even fret. Just update when you can. You gotta take care of you.


----------



## kryssy1104

Cute belly jazz! 
Luckily my in laws are great and my family is awesome. We have tons of support all the way around.


----------



## jasminemarie

Haha thanks guys! 
And no worries Amber, you just take care of you, we'll still be here whenever you are feeling more yourself! I only reply so much because I don't have real friends to shoot the shit with (you know how life gets as you get older) and family doesn't care much for my ramblings, so you guys get the full load (at least the parts I don't forget immediately after :haha: )


----------



## misspriss

No worries, Amber (funny, that's my first name :D ) take care of yourself. I haven't been too active either. I've struggled with depression and anxiety this pregnancy and it's kept me from being as involved as I'd like, but I do read all the new posts :dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Painted today! Paint the nursery they said... you'll have fun they said...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9815.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby, hahahaha that made me laugh so hard!

I had a rough night last night, then had to wake up at quarter to six to hide Easter treats (couldn't do it overnight, cats would have wrecked havoc.) And I tried to lat back down to not much avail, though it didn't matter cuz at 6:30am... "MUMMY, DID THE EASTER BUNNY COME??" 
SO's already in a crabby mood, and just playing video games. and DS is already trying to show me every single Grossey Gang he owns, over and over like he does every day. And asking me every time 'Who's this? Who's this?'. I'm in for a long day 
:haha:
Happy Easter everyone! :p :p


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, oh it is never fun painting when preggo! 

Happy Easter y'all! Hope you all enjoy your day and eat lots of yummy treats! Just not too much cause that mean glucose test is just around the corner!


----------



## DobbyForever

You're so sweet. My mom only played pretend with Santa and Tooth Fairy (but I caught her like three teeth in lol). Easter she stuck my brother and me in a room with giant baskets to unwrap under guard from my stepdad while she hide eggs. We were never much for hunting so she motivated us by hiding money in the plastic eggs. Mostly quarters, some had $1, but one mystery egg had $20. She would hide them indoors and outdoors, and forget where she put them so it's be like July and we'd find random eggs lol

SO does not want to pretend anything. It's so far been one of our two parenting arguments. He's all logic blah blah and I'm like dude the magic of childhood wears off young let them enjoy because reality sucks ass

Also lmfao about the GT! Mine is scheduled for 5/5 so I have a minute. Same day we start national testing vimit


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, we are definitely believers around here! I think DS has it figured out (he's too smart) but I made sure he knew that if you don't believe (or play like you do) then you don't get treats lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! Just pretend dammit! It's fun for us, too! I used to tell my twin brothers when they caught my mom with the special Santa wrapping paper that I was santa's helper. Because can Santa really do all that work by himself? So he delivers the presents to me early and gives me the super secret wrapping paper so I can wrap it on his behalf. Only the best behaved children grow up to be sabta's helper. Poor kids in like 3rd grade some kid was like Santa's not real! And my brother yells back yes he is! My sister works for him! :rofl: made for an A paper on lying in his high school ap class though lol


----------



## amomof4

Going very well and my mom is happy finally.I remember the day my husband and I found out we were having a boy or girl and it was on her birthday.All grandsons and no granddaughter yet at the time.I was happy it is going a girl and wrote in my mom's birthday card that she was getting a granddaughter finally.Mom teared up a little bit and I saw she was happy seeing it.Due date is August 14th,2017


----------



## jasminemarie

Welcome amomof4!

Yeah, my parents told me the truth when I was still pretty young. My son absolutely LOVES surprises and opening eggs and stuff so I always have to make sure its a good hunt for him. And I'll keep it going as long as I can, because I hated being the kid who knew but didn't wanna spoil it for others who didn't and watching kids who did being mean about it it's c'mon... 
After I knew, family stopped pretending to like the holidays so it was like here's your chocolate, have a good day we'll meet up at dinner time lmao. I was always worried like "Is that how I'm going to feel about holidays when I'm older?" Thank god that never happened hahah, I still get super giddy when they comes around more so than ever my kid! And I get super bummed out when I can't do everything I planned hahaha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww congrats! I was the only granddaughter for about 15 years, my grandma sppppooooilllled me lol. She was the only one hoping I had a girl. She had five boys, 3 of whom bipolar. But anywho so happy you got to give her such a precious gift! I know she would have loved your child no matter what, but I know what it's like to know people are hoping for a certain sex and then be able to tell them that's what you're expecting :)

Yeah my son is going to probably be the mean kid lol. Cuz I would tell him not to spoil it for others and I can just hear SO being like why? They're stupid for believing it. Like I said... major point of contention lol. Which is odd because we both had parents who did the whole thing. But he hates his parents/childhood so I think it's more his issues. It's nice you're giving him those experiences. SO says we can do everything (tree, decorate, presents, feasts) but just not because of Santa or the Easter bunny or what have you.


----------



## April12016

To each their own, but personally I don't like the idea of insinuating that accepting presents from a strange old white guy is a good thing. Of course, mine never did that stuff with me and told me not to spoil it for those kids whose parents wanted to them to believe. That's pretty hard for a four year old but I managed. My son will too. It is good practice for being respectful of others beliefs though. 
I only have one in-law as my FIL died just months before my husband and I got married. My MIL is great. She's applying for a visa to come stay with us for a year when the baby is born so she can help with taking care of him, and cooking and cleaning. No child care worries for a year!! I won't want her to leave! She's also going to teach the baby French and Italian. No choice there as she doesn't speak English. She's also nice and sarcastic and a fabulous Italian mama cook. She loves her firstborn and only son but also takes my side on many matters even when I don't ask! I'm very grateful for all the support I have between my family and his. I'm a little disappointed my son won't have a grandfather since neither of us have dads anymore but everyone says a boy can grow up just fine without a grandfather. At least he has two devoted grandmothers.


----------



## amomof4

I was happy also after giving birth to 3 boys,one is an adult 21 years old and my other two are teens.They wanted another brother and they have come to terms that they are having a sister


----------



## DobbyForever

April so sorry to hear about FIL but that is so sweet your MIL is applying. I hope she gets it. That's a tough sell. Her husband has passed, her grandkids os here. She's going to need a lot of proof that she is tied to Italy to be approved ESPECIALLY these days. It took my grandparents sister two years to get her visa approved to visit just for a couple months, but it was from Thailand and they tend to be more strict with south East Asian countries. Love that she'll be speaking foreign languages. I told SO he needs to brush up on his conversational French. Our future Canadien is going to need it hehe. And lmfao about Santa right?! That's the only point we agree. I don't want my kid thinking some stranger guy in a fat suit = run over and sit on his lap. Could he my own trauma but that screams a great way to get molested. I was always so uncomfortable with mall santas

Awww anon they will adore her. It's different, but with the age gap they'll be her protectors.


----------



## amomof4

It is also going to be hard,my dad won't be there.He passed away in Febuary from a form of leukemia he had for the rest of his life.He was happy too.Mom has August 14th marked on the calender already.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad your mom will be there for you.


----------



## kryssy1104

Wow, DH and I are incredibly lucky. We both have our parents (well I have my stepdad), and I still have 8 living grandparents who love spoiling their greats. Not to mention this will be grandbaby#14 for DH's side.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I had my four g-rents growing up. Unfortunately, the greats passed or are in Thailand so no luck there. Or have gone senile. I just hate baby will have two devoted g-rents on my side and SO's parents might not be involved. Which is bull because I know his dad wants to be but that f*ing racist b* of a woman prevents him.


----------



## misspriss

Ooh guys I'm worried I might have food poisoning, and the most likely culprit is listeria. I ate grilled hot dogs at a cookout yesterday. I know it isn't the safest choice, but I knew the guy cooking them (my DH and FIL both did it) and I trusted them to cook them thoroughly. I've called the OB's office and left a message to see what to do next.

I'm a little stressed out.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby that sucks!
Oh no misspriss! I hope you feel better soon! Be sure to stay hydrated, and maybe your Dr can bring you in to get fluids.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Dobby that sucks!
> Oh no misspriss! I hope you feel better soon! Be sure to stay hydrated, and maybe your Dr can bring you in to get fluids.

It is not that bad, it's all been diarrhea, like 5 times in 10 hours, watery and crampy and stuff, but no nausea and although I had no appetite last night I am fine appetite-wise today. My biggest complaint is my irritated hemorrhoids! 

If I were not pregnant I'd not be concerned, but I'm worried about listeria since it is the most likely culprit from hot dogs or processed meat. Listeria is usually harmless, and although pregnant women are more likely to get it, it is rarely a problem even for pregnant women. But if it's a problem, it can be a big problem. That is why I want the doctor to give me an idea of what I should do. I think, as long as I don't get a fever or risk getting dehydrated, I'm probably okay. But I wanted to make sure, since I'm not a doctor.


----------



## DobbyForever

Misspriss, I'm glad you called your gyn. TBH I wouldn't worry too much about it. The heat from the grill will sanitize it, plus food packaging standards nowadays I doubt the hot dogs were bad. If it helps, ANYTIME I eat Costco hot dogs I get massive indigestion and gas and diarrhea for the rest of the day. So it could just be your body saying ewwww hot dogs no more haha. :hugs: I agree the biggest threat is the fever and dehydration, but definitely good call to call the doctor.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Misspriss, I'm glad you called your gyn. TBH I wouldn't worry too much about it. The heat from the grill will sanitize it, plus food packaging standards nowadays I doubt the hot dogs were bad. If it helps, ANYTIME I eat Costco hot dogs I get massive indigestion and gas and diarrhea for the rest of the day. So it could just be your body saying ewwww hot dogs no more haha. :hugs: I agree the biggest threat is the fever and dehydration, but definitely good call to call the doctor.

Thanks. The worry is that they weren't on the grill _long enough_ to cook all the way through. The way process meats are packaged is actually why they are risky, something about the processing. All OBs here warn to be careful with hot dogs and lunch meats, it's in all the "not to eat" lists and stuff. Here is some info: https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-complications/listeria/

I get diarrhea from food a lot too, which is why last night I just wrote it off - but this has continued through the night and into the next day. I'm not terribly concerned, but it is riskier due to the pregnancy. The OB nurse did not seem concerned, but I told her my specific concerns and she made me an appointment with the urgent care nurse this afternoon. I'm not sure exactly what they will check for, there is a blood test for listeriosis (the complication you can get from listeria) but that is about it.


----------



## jasminemarie

I think for me, I could have lived with the fact of knowing, if my parents hadn't completely dropped the façade along with it. They HATE holidays and as soon as I knew the truth they just acted the way it was for them, a burden and a chore so the magic was just completely gone with it. The day one of my kids comes so me and asks I'll be honest but otherwise, I will do it. But like someone said, to each their own I wouldn't judge anyone who told their kids otherwise. Every family is different! There's really no right or wrong way.

I grew up with both parents, but only 1 grandparent and none beyond that. Everyone else long passed before I was born. With SO, his parents are separated but both alive, but his dad was in and out his whole life. Has all 4 grandparents and then some greats as well. And when Lucas was born they were all still alive. SO has lost a couple greats since, but for the most part my boy still has tons of family to spoil him and so will Thomas!

Misspriss, glad you got an appointment and I hope your worries are eased and everything is fine and dandy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, my gyn says the deli thing is complete crap and they just say that because in the one in a billion chance it contains listeria and the even more unlikely scenario that you have an adverse reaction that threatens the pregnancy they have to warn you. She said her only reason to avoid them is lack of nutritional value and high sodium content.


----------



## misspriss

Well, they said it was probably just an upset stomach and not listeria, but told me to call back if symptoms worsen as I should be already getting better now. Thanks everyone, hope it gets better and is nothing.

I do have a regular appointment Thursday, so I will follow up then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Glad to hear all is well for now. Hopefully the symptoms ease up. But akways comforting to have an appointment just a few days out :)


----------



## amomof4

I did go through the mood swings last night and my husband knew to stay away from me.He knew it was hormones and this does happen during the pregnancy


----------



## DobbyForever

Hormones got me as well. I went full b* mode on fb today.


----------



## kryssy1104

Luckily I haven't had *too* crazy of a mood swing yet. Usually it happens&#8203; to me a little later on in pregnancy. I have lost it a couple of times (road rage, DS arguing), but not at DH.


----------



## kryssy1104

Wow it's been quiet the past few days. How is everyone? 
I'm ready for my appointment tomorrow. I have some severe sinus crud going on and I'm hoping she'll give me some antibiotics or something to knock it out so I don't have to waste money at urgent Care.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sick. Been sick all week. :(. SO was only sick for a day.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry Dobby! I feel your pain!


----------



## misspriss

I failed my 1 hour glucose, so I have to do the 3 hour in 2 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry :(. I hear some women fail the 1 but not the 3 so I hope it goes well and isn't too gross


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry :(. I hear some women fail the 1 but not the 3 so I hope it goes well and isn't too gross

Apparently the threshold is really low on the 1 hour, lots of women fail it and pass the 3 hour, hope I do!


----------



## Disneyfan88

I failed the 1 hour one during my last pregnancy by 1 point and had to do the 3 hour one. I went for the 1 hour test yesterday and am grateful that I passed this time. I'm sorry you have to do the 3 hour one. :( I hope you pass that one. 

I found out that I'm still anemic even after being on iron since the beginning of March. Not only that, but my levels somehow went down even more! I'm waiting for the doctor to get back to me on next steps as I'm on other medications and vitamins that can't be taken within 4 hours of the iron. I'm not sure how I will time everything if I have to start taking the iron twice a day.


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss I second Dobby. A lot of people fail the 1 hour and pass the 3. 

Disney sorry you're having so many issues with your iron. Have you tried incorporating more spinach in your diet? Like on sandwiches or in salads etc. I hear that can boost your levels.


----------



## Erised

I had my anatomy scan today, part 2 pretty much to check everything over again and check babys heart properly as the chambers couldn't be seen clearly last time. Baby is absolutely fine, which is lovely news =D 

Weren't too happy about the scan itself, but hey ho. Had a 50 minute wait (plus the 30 minutes we arrived early), a 10 minute scan then another 20 minute wait as the report got drawn up. Scan itself had some lovely clear images of babys feet + toes, the best side view we've had during any of our scans so far ... but the sonographer didn't take a single photo, so we have nothing to remember it by. She also did nothing but mumble during the scan, meaning we had no idea what she was checking. Happy to have all my growth scans following with my private midwives again rather than the hospital. No waiting around, nicer sonographers and hopefully more photos. 

The pregnancy plan hasn't changed. Growth scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks onwards, low dose of aspirin until 36 weeks, blood pressure + urine check every 2 weeks and induction recommended (but totally refused by me unless there is an actual indicator for it) at 39 weeks. 

As for me, I've fought off a nasty cold and my skin is finally starting to clear up after breaking out in spots all over. Baby is nice and active every day now, it's lovely to feel the kicks =)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry to hear the experience was less than ideal. Is it worth requesting the records? She has to take photos for the doctors and usually they keep the video as well on file. Or are you just going to wait for your midwife scan?

But I'm glad all is looking good!


----------



## Erised

Nah, I'll just wait. Hoping to get a private scan in 7 weeks or so, which will be 3D and as it's a fun scan it will give me plenty of better photos anyway. I'll also have growth scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks on so I've still got a lot of chances to get better scan photos.


----------



## kryssy1104

How's everyone? I wound up back in the hospital Sunday with a bad virus causing contractions. Hope y'all are doing better than I am lol!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> How's everyone? I wound up back in the hospital Sunday with a bad virus causing contractions. Hope y'all are doing better than I am lol!

Oh no sweetie! I hope things calm down for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! I hope the virus is gone. That's terrifying :(

Can't complain. Was sick all spring break and worried I wouldn't be able to work. But body adjusted. Going camping this weekend. My mom bought the crib, mattress, mattress cover, and sheets as an early Mother's Day present. Even got the conversion kit, I feel so spoiled. So I bought the mobile, bedding collection, changing pad, and cover since BRUS is having that 15% off friends event.

Which makes me nervous because I feel like once the crib is in then it's real. And I just realized I'm 4 days from third trimester. Like efffff terrifying


----------



## kryssy1104

So I wound up back at my dr today. Started having back pain yesterday but didn't think anything of it until this morning when I started having AF-like cramps that I couldn't sleep through. They had me come in and get my urine tested then did a wet pap. Turns out I have a bacterial infection (BV), so now I'm on meds and worried. I hate Dr Google. It scares the crap outta me.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> So I wound up back at my dr today. Started having back pain yesterday but didn't think anything of it until this morning when I started having AF-like cramps that I couldn't sleep through. They had me come in and get my urine tested then did a wet pap. Turns out I have a bacterial infection (BV), so now I'm on meds and worried. I hate Dr Google. It scares the crap outta me.

I hope you are okay Kryssy!


----------



## kryssy1104

Thanks misspriss. I'm trying to rest and stay hydrated. And trying not to stress. So far so good lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry things keep hitting the fan. I'm glad they were able to diagnose you. Hopefully the meds and bedrest have you on your feet soon


----------



## misspriss

Kryssy how are you doing?

I failed my 3 hour GTT, so I am diagnosed with GD.


----------



## DobbyForever

Misspriss, I'm sorry to hear that. :( :hugs:

AFM my students threw me a surprise baby shower and it was f'adorable.


----------



## April12016

misspriss said:


> Kryssy how are you doing?
> 
> I failed my 3 hour GTT, so I am diagnosed with GD.

Ugh sorry. R they going to have you do something to manage it or just recommendations of strict diet and exercise? 
I have my 1.5 hour test in 3 weeks. I'm a little nervous but mostly just want to get it over with and get my result.


----------



## misspriss

April12016 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Kryssy how are you doing?
> 
> I failed my 3 hour GTT, so I am diagnosed with GD.
> 
> Ugh sorry. R they going to have you do something to manage it or just recommendations of strict diet and exercise?
> I have my 1.5 hour test in 3 weeks. I'm a little nervous but mostly just want to get it over with and get my result.Click to expand...

My appointment was with the lab, they gave me a diet sheet that says 'follow this until you are contacted by dietician', so I have not been given formal instruction yet. 

The lab tech said mine was not bad by the numbers and suggested diet and exercise would be what I needed, but we will see.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry about the GD misspriss! I'm feeling better, just trying to rest as much as I can. Still have a good bit of pain when I walk too much.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well... I failed my 1 hour glucose test by 9 points.

And some of my bloodwork is out of standard range/the lowest it has ever been.

I'm trying not to cry.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Well... I failed my 1 hour glucose test by 9 points.
> 
> And some of my bloodwork is out of standard range/the lowest it has ever been.
> 
> I'm trying not to cry.

:hugs: Don't cry now! It's just the 1 hour, lots of people fail the 1 hour and pass the 3 hour!

I hope the bloodwork is nothing serious, what are the concerned about? Is it something you can fix easily?


----------



## DobbyForever

Unfortunately I don't have an appointment until Friday. I think they were checking for anemia (routine). Luckily my brother is nearing the end of med school so I sent him my numbers, but he's sleeping. I just don't know what it means that they dropped so significantly.

:hugs: ty


----------



## misspriss

They checked me for anemia too the same day as my 1 hour. Probably not bad, you can get iron supplements to help.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's probably that. I had low iron levels before, so I was on prenatals before even ttc. I didn't need an iron supplement but the extra iron from the prenatal was good. My mom was anemic in pregnancy as were my cousins, so I shouldn't be shocked. I eat a ton of protein though. Breakfast I have either kashi cereal or a kodiak waffle for breakfast (eggs and bacon on weekends), lunch and dinner are the same (5+ oz of a clean protein source and two veggies). Snacks are string cheese, walnuts, or fruits. Just this week sucked because teacher appreciation


----------



## misspriss

Yeah, and honestly a lot of people get low on iron in pregnancy, no matter their diet, it is just a pregnancy thing I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

The joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> The joys of pregnancy lol

Yep, but it's for such a short time, and it's worth it for the end :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Very true and turns out I'm flipping out over nothing. My brother took a look at my numbers and said they are normal for third trimester and don't indicate anything is wrong/anemia. And that my glucose was low that he would recommend the 3 hour only because medical guidelines say to but he firmly believes I don't have GD


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Very true and turns out I'm flipping out over nothing. My brother took a look at my numbers and said they are normal for third trimester and don't indicate anything is wrong/anemia. And that my glucose was low that he would recommend the 3 hour only because medical guidelines say to but he firmly believes I don't have GD

That is great to hear!

I had a 147 on my 1 hour, and my sister (who is in emergency medicine) said it was a great number and she was sure I was fine too, but then I failed the 3 hour. My fasting and first hour numbers were good, the second hour was a couple points high, and my third hour was definitely high. So I do handle it pretty good in the short run, but it's the long run apparently....like my third hour was higher than my second hour, which I don't see how it happened because I consumed no more glucose! But I digress.

ETA: Apparently when you don't eat, like fasting then drinking nothing but sugar juice, your liver will supply you with the glucose it deems "necessary" for bodily function, which is how it goes up when you haven't eaten anything more. I know anxiety and worry can make it rise, so me sitting there worrying about my second number didn't help the third one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo interesting. Mine was a 148. I just hate that this is a day off work r_r. When my sick days count towards my mat leave 

That's an interesting tidbit. Crazy how our bodies work


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Ooo interesting. Mine was a 148. I just hate that this is a day off work r_r. When my sick days count towards my mat leave
> 
> That's an interesting tidbit. Crazy how our bodies work

Yeah, I had to arrange childcare and stuff and it is the MOST BORING thing to sit in the waiting room for 3 hours. Although they do it in the morning, I was fine after the test if I had to go back into work I could have, after eating lunch of course! I went to the grocery store then picked up the kids and had a normal day. 

Eh, it is what it is. I am feeling better about my diagnosis after doing some research, TBH it isn't that bad at all, the diet part. It sounds really restrictive at first, but you do need to eat carbs at every meal so it isn't really, just be aware of what you are eating and stuff. I don't think it will be as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the problem is once you miss passed a certain time (teacher), the absence gets automocally moved from half day to full day so at that point might as well just enjoy the rest of the day to myself lol. But once my sick bank runs out I go to differential pay, and when you mortgage is 75% of your paycheck =\ every day matters lol

I'm just whiney today:rofl:


----------



## misspriss

I understand, I have had a lot of whiney days myself!


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry you're having problems with your sugar ladies. I've been on metformin my entire pregnancy and several years prior for insulin resistance (lovely pcos). I'm hoping it's doing what it's supposed to. I have my sugar test at my next appointment 2 Fridays from now. 

Dobby, glad your brother got back to you and eased your mind.

Misspriss, are they going to put you on a diet or meds? I think I missed that part somewhere lol.


----------



## misspriss

I am waiting on a call from the dietecian. I received some basic guidelines in the meantime, but I have put myself on a special diet already.


----------



## kryssy1104

That was probably a good idea. It's incredibly hard to do when pregnant, I admire you lol. My taste pallet is so limited these days I couldn't imagine having to cut it down more.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> That was probably a good idea. It's incredibly hard to do when pregnant, I admire you lol. My taste pallet is so limited these days I couldn't imagine having to cut it down more.

The only real food I have had to eliminate has been pasta. The rest is junk food, which I should not be eating anyway. That and portion control, spacing my carbs out into smaller meals and snacks.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just had pasta last night so whoops. It's usually a once a week thing when I'm exhausted or just effing tired of beef, chicken, or salmon


----------



## misspriss

Yep, pasta was a quick meal for us as well, too bad I had to eliminate it.


----------



## April12016

I have my glucose test the end of the month. I'm not nervous but I'm anxious to get it over with. My blood sugar always runs low and I have no history in my family of diabetes or GD. I've had a lot of weight gain and hypoglycemia issues in the morning first trimester but we shall see. 
My usual work schedule is 6am-2pm but the first available appt isn't until 9am so I'm just going to take the day off.


----------



## misspriss

I have no history in my family either, no history with my first two pregnancies either. It was kind of a shock to me to be diagnosed with GD.

So far I'm adjusting quite well to the new diet. I still crave the occasional junk food, but it is bearable. I did get a call from the dietitian, I have an appointment this Thursday. They want me to call my OB and get them to call in an Rx for a glucose monitor before my appointment, so I'm going to do that today. 

Otherwise, I'm just about to finish up in the second tri, headed off into the third. Trying to kick myself into gear prepping for the new baby. We've talked names some, I have a name I like and DH didn't not like, but I feel guilty I've caught myself calling the baby by the name already...feels like cheating since we haven't agreed on it yet!


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck with the monitor and dietician misspriss! And yay for third trimester! I "officially" enter it tomorrow and I'm ready! 

Just a question, but does anyone else feel like their kid is about to kick/punch right out their vajayjay? Lol! I know, crazy question, but I swear this kid is so low he's gonna pop himself out!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Good luck with the monitor and dietician misspriss! And yay for third trimester! I "officially" enter it tomorrow and I'm ready!
> 
> Just a question, but does anyone else feel like their kid is about to kick/punch right out their vajayjay? Lol! I know, crazy question, but I swear this kid is so low he's gonna pop himself out!

Nope, all my kicks are comfortably higher up! (just watch, I may speak too soon!). My "kicks" are all in the same two spots, I think babe is staying in one spot. 

I will be "official" on friday, but it already feels like I've moved on from most of the second tri stuff, and now I'm on the third tri stuff. GD, worrying about pre-e and creeping blood pressure, etc. I start getting my every 2 week appointments after my next checkup. I don't know what GD will mean for me, apparently it could mean extra growth scans and NSTs as I get closer to my due date. We'll just see. I'll have lots of questions for both the dietitian and my doctor at my next appointment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss yay for third tri and it's ok I call my baby names all the time. We just keep deciding then having name remorse and changing it lol.

Kit negative. He moves low but not that low.

Had to take off work Friday to do the dumb three hour test r_r tbh I'll be quite pissed if I don't have it since I went through the trouble of getting a sub. My doctor insists my poor diet that week and junk food right before the test has nothing to do with it so in I go.


----------



## misspriss

GL Dobby! I hope everyone else passes! It's a pain to have to think about everything you eat and when you eat it, eating is such a pleasurable part of life.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well what bugs me is I looked at the kaiser GD meal plan... I already eat like that. So if I have GD, which my brother highly doubts, then what? I really don't want to have to take medication for it. But I can stress about that on Friday lol


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Well what bugs me is I looked at the kaiser GD meal plan... I already eat like that. So if I have GD, which my brother highly doubts, then what? I really don't want to have to take medication for it. But I can stress about that on Friday lol

I didn't have to make a lot of major changes, the only thing I completely elimiated was treats/junk and pasta. It is more about remembering to eat every 2-3 hours, making sure I have protein and fat every time I eat carbs, and eating soon after waking up and before bed. Obviously I'm going to have to start finger pricking 4x a day soon, not looking forward to that either. But to be honest, food wise I'm eating MORE carbs than I was before, except fruit, I ate a lot of fruit.

It just sucks not to be able to eat fruit in the quantities I want, whenever I want. I love fruit for breakfast, but it's not recommended. Or if they kids are getting a sweet treat, I used to as well. I think I will adjust more after I follow it for a week or two. Also I used to share my food with my kids all the time, but now since I measure out servings and count my carbs, I don't feel as I can share more than a tiny bite without throwing off my logging.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. We use fruits as a sweet tooth substitute as well. Luckily it's just SO and myself and we're not big food sharers. JOEY DOESN'T SHARE FOOD lol. Sorry about the prick 4x a day :(


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby you just became one of my favorite people quoting friends!!! I'm obsessed with that show! DH's middle name is Ross and my friends joke that I married him because of that lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO I love Friends. So you'll get a kick out of this. You know for Emma's first birthday how Phoebe and Joey prepare performances for Emma, and Joey wings it by reading "I Love You Forever" by Robert Munsch. I may have seen it in the book aisle of Target so I may have bought it just because of that episode hahah. Already read it to him three times haha while swaying back and forth, back and forth, back and forth. :rofl:

*insert Farnsworth voice here* Good news, everyone! The lab people sent an email and apparently all that stress was for nothing. Well, I still have to take the test BUT this particular lab is open on the weekends!!! So I was able to snag an early appointment on mom's day and will get out just in time to catch up with my family to head to Half Moon Bay for lunch. Woot woot!


----------



## kryssy1104

Love it!! I bought that book with my firstborn and I still have it! I can't wait to read it to this little guy! I have all ten seasons in a special friends case. I've seen every episode about 10-15 times. 

Yay for getting your appointment moved! I know that's a stress reliever.


----------



## misspriss

Glad you got your appointment moved to a better time!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just love the whole yeah you piss me off sometimes but I still love you vibe hahah.

Thanks! It really is. We're in the middle of national testing and I did not want to take the day off. Plus, it takes 2 hours to plan and prep 1 hour that a sub is there gag.


----------



## misspriss

Well got my glucose monitor today! My first reading was before dinner and it was a good 82, I was surprised at how low it was but that may be a normal below meal reading, I meet with the dietician tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo exciting dunno anything about the level itself. Hope you have a good/helpful appointment tomorrow


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck tomorrow misspriss!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg did y'all know the inspiration for the song in that book was his two dead babies :(


----------



## kryssy1104

So my wonderful hubby got me a 4d ultrasound for mother's day :) baby boy is measuring a full 2 weeks ahead now, weighing in at 3lbs 3oz. He's healthy, active, chunky, and I'm already so smitten with his sweetness!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Kryssy that was so sweet of hubs! And yay for seeing your son!


----------



## misspriss

Aw what a lovely mother's day gift!

My DH, well...while walking into the grocery store last weekend I mentioned mother's day was coming up and we needed to get a card. He said, "yeah, need to get something for my mom"....I just kind of looked at him, and he was all "but I don't think of you as a mom, you are my wife!".....I guess I'm the kid's mom and his wife, but he has to do the buying "for the kids"....*grumble*


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I mean I get his logic but lol I would have lost it haha. My stepdad buys multiple cards and doles them out the morning of, "Sign this card!" Lolol


----------



## misspriss

So how is everyone doing lately?


----------



## DobbyForever

Good. Passed the three hour, 28 week appointment on Monday. Had SO set up the crib last night. Got all my baby shower stuff ordered, and expecting a lot of people I am excited to see. :). Think I'm catching a cold but meh. Got rehired at work, so one less stress. Maternity shoot booked for 34 weeks. Ummmm that's pretty much it

How are you?


----------



## misspriss

Doing okay. Blood sugar has been good. Keeping up with my diet, it is going well. I jave my 28 week appt on Thursday, I hope it will go well. I do not think anyone will throw me a shower since this is my third, but it is a sore subject for me as I did not get one with my first because he was early. We co-sleep, so no crib. My MIL has offered to buy us our bassinet/swing combo where the baby will nap, so that is good. Ordered a bunch of cloth diapers too. Getting there one thing at a time!


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad your blood sugar is keeping in the good range :). I'm sorry about the shower :(. That's really too bad. I hate that subsequent babies don't get showers. Sure, I might not want it all out but I'd still like to get together to celebrate my birth. I always threw showers at worst regardless of first or second or fifth baby. Love the one thing at a time. That's how I feel. One thing at a time.


----------



## kryssy1104

Doing my 1 hour glucose test today. Wish me luck! I'm just praying I don't throw up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl! Honestly it wasn't bad at all. If you have the option of chilled or room temp then chilled is the way to go. I had orange chilled for my 50 one hour and lime room temp for my 100 three hour. They just tasted like failed soda to me lol or like soda you watered down or left sitting out hah. Which I have had before in a pinch


----------



## misspriss

I had chilled orange for both the 50 and 100, it was not bad.

Good luck!


----------



## gemmy

You can take me off the front page for 28th Aug as I miscarried quite early on. However got a bfp today and hoping for my rainbow in January. Good luck to everyone here.


----------



## misspriss

gemmy said:


> You can take me off the front page for 28th Aug as I miscarried quite early on. However got a bfp today and hoping for my rainbow in January. Good luck to everyone here.

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Congratulations on your rainbow baby, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## kryssy1104

Thanks girls! I had chilled fruit punch. It wasn't great, but I kept it down. Just dealing with nausea now. My sweet hubby treated me to lunch at a favorite place so it helped :) . 
So sorry about your loss gemmy, but congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## ilogic135

Congrats!


----------



## ilogic135

congrats :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gem I am sorry for your loss, and congrats on your new pregnancy!

Kryssy glad you kept it down and got to have a nice lunch after :)


----------



## jasminemarie

Hey ladies!
Sorry it's been a while since I updated, it's been a pretty low time for me mentally and I suppose I just didn't feel like anything that happened was worth while for you all.
Going into week 28, third trimester tomorrow! Can't believe how fast time is flying by. Did my one hour glucose test last Friday, haven't heard anything so I suppose I'm just fine. Have my 28 week appointment this coming Thursday, and I STILL have yet to see an actual baby doctor... I keep being told "Oh, well theyre probably really busy, make another appointment with me and if they call you before it, you can just cancel ours." But of course, they never call.
Big brother Lucas is getting pretty excited but daddy doesn't seem to understand how fast August is going to come and we have NOTHING so far. So hopefully he gets with the program soon.


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Hey ladies!
> Sorry it's been a while since I updated, it's been a pretty low time for me mentally and I suppose I just didn't feel like anything that happened was worth while for you all.
> Going into week 28, third trimester tomorrow! Can't believe how fast time is flying by. Did my one hour glucose test last Friday, haven't heard anything so I suppose I'm just fine. Have my 28 week appointment this coming Thursday, and I STILL have yet to see an actual baby doctor... I keep being told "Oh, well theyre probably really busy, make another appointment with me and if they call you before it, you can just cancel ours." But of course, they never call.
> Big brother Lucas is getting pretty excited but daddy doesn't seem to understand how fast August is going to come and we have NOTHING so far. So hopefully he gets with the program soon.

:hugs: Hope things get better. I struggled with mental issues for almost the entire second trimester, I did not post much either. Hope you did pass the 1 hour, that would be FAB.

I can't believe you haven't actually seen a baby doctor yet? Is that normal in Canada?

With the second, there is a lot less you have to buy....we just need to buy a swing, since we sold the old one.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: ladies I'm sorry. I was one of the lucky few whose pregnancy actually made their depression/anxiety get better. It's so bizarre going from doctors pushing medication because I just couldn't get it together to now. I agree second kids need less and you've got time. :hugs:

Had my shower and was spoiled rotten so I only have a few big items and a bunch of super small things. I can't believe my son will (knock on wood) be here in 9-10 weeks


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, I've struggled with my anxiety/depression since childhood so I kind of just have these really low times, pregnancy or not and it takes a lot to yank myself out of it, but I always do so hope is always on my side thankfully. I still feel crappy but it's more just exhaustion of pregnancy right now. Little Tommy takes a lot out of me. I don't know what I'm gonna do when school's out for the summer and I gotta entertain Lucas on top of it! He's relentless and SO full of energy. We'll still have fun though. We actually just got him a hamster a week ago, and he loves him so much, he named him Sunshine, even though he's black and white haha. And he takes such good care of him I told him if he's as good of a big brother as he is a hamster daddy, then I'm gonna be one happy mom!
And misspriss, no, I don't think so! I saw baby doctor I think around 18 weeks with my first maybe even less I don't actually remember the exact week but I know it was waaaaay earlier than this. But I keep being assured it's fine by the doctor and that it's normal for me to not see him until 30 weeks and on but come on! Even that is only two weeks away at this point.
We don't have anything anymore, it's either been given away or thrown away. I am having a baby shower next month (I don't care about the taboo and neither to my guests) and I'm worried because the room I booked for it is SO small I'm scared everyone's gonna be miserable, but it would probably cost a fortune to try and get a bigger on if it's even still available! I messed up bad so I'm just hoping most of the guests drop out and don't come at this point haha! I'll make it work either way though I'm pretty adaptable!


----------



## kryssy1104

Wow everyone is quiet these days! Hope you're all feeling well. I definitely hit the third trimester tiredness. I take a nap every day lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just busy at work at tired. Sat on my birth ball and now nubs is kicking like crazy


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm not really tired to be honest, just in a bit of pain as my lower back kills and my ribs feel like my little warrior is going to break them sometimes! Work is killer and I'm stressing trying to get the mortgage sorted before baby gets here and hopefully move in not long after!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm poop face excited :). Just got my maternity paperwork. Leave starts when school starts up so I can take off all of September and October (though I'll likely head back mid October to gear up for conferences/get my class in shape for observation time. Buttt if babe comes on time that's 4 weeks left of summer vk then 6 weeks of my mat leave! So I'll be saying bye to babe at 10 weeks not 6 :). Not excited about the differential pay so I'm going to have to lean on SO a bit =\


----------



## kryssy1104

That's great Dobby! It was so hard for me to leave my littles when I went back to work. 

Luckily, my DH is awesome and encouraging me to be a SAHM this time (probably our last). I've always wanted to but never been able to financially.


----------



## misspriss

YAY Dobby! Glad it worked out for you to get more time! I went back to work after DS was born, it was hard. After DD was born it was not financially feasible to pay for childcare for two, so I stayed home. I love it. Obviously childcare for 3 is even more expensive...


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, even on my iron pills and stuff I'm definitely more tired than ever, and to boot I'm not even sleeping well at night! So some days I can't help but nap. Trying real hard not to, though.


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz I nap a lot lol. I don't sleep well at night at all. 

Well, I'm anemic now. Dr put me on a prescription iron pill. But on the plus side no GD.


----------



## DobbyForever

Apparently I'm anemic too. My brother (wrapping up med school) said I was fine, my gyn said I was fine, but the nurse practitioner said I was clearly anemic. So now I'm confused... they also printed the wrong weight chart and I felt like shit because they had it as overweight bmi instead of healthy and so a- I was not amused being called overweight and b- it said I gained too much when I know my gain is ideal. I had another CBC done before I make any moves to start iron/ email my gyn.

But fundal is measuring spot on.

Put together the diaper genie. I remember using one with my little brothers and. LOVED how the diapers were individually wrapped. But this one doesn't do that!!! Like wt actual f*.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, I think you have to get the "fancy" diaper genie to get the one that individually wraps them. I'm not sure though. I just had the generic one with my other kiddos and it put them all in a big bag together that you emptied when it got full.

I feel like I actually got some sleep last night. It was nice. I only woke up a few times and I don't feel like death this morning lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

What is fancy lol? From what I read in reviews the pre-2011 playtex diaper venues individually wrapped diapers and the last baby I diapered was 2009 lol. After that, they have this two gate odor lock system. Which ok I get not every mom enjoys having to twist twist twist and pushed the diaper in but it was a good seal. I have no faith in this new mechanism lol.

Kryssy so glad you got some rest and are feeling better :)

Oh and in other news the nurse practitioner was wrong and my brother and gyn were right: I am not anemic r_r. Just got my latest CBC and I'm totally fine


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah I'm pretty peeved this morning. We had a VERY long day yesterday I was on my feet a lot and doing stuff and overall just a very exhausting day, so here I'm thinking "Finally, I'm going to get a fantastic sleep because I was extra super duper active today!" Well, I fell asleep fairly quickly which was nice for once, but woke up serveral times and woke up at 4am and found I couldn't get back to sleep.. And by the time I did, cue 4 year old waking up for the day. Luckily he's taking it easy on me, though. He's just playing Minecraft while mommy has her tea and just takes it easy for a bit, haha.
PS, going to be calling the stupid baby doctor tomorrow because I STILL haven't heard from them and I'm fuming about it. If they're still "too busy" I'm calling my doctor and telling them I want them to set me up with someone else who can actually be bothered with me. Because everyone around me agrees that this is not acceptable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that's crazy they need to get back to you :(

I'm sick. My student got me sick. Sore throat, the aches. Thankfully no fever. Might just brew a tea bag of raspberry leaf tea and start today


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry jazz! I would be upset as well! Glad your little man is taking it easy this morning so you can try to rest.

Apparently the good night of sleep was a fluke. Back to tossing and turning last night and wound up on the couch. Does anyone else's hands go numb when they sleep?? I woke up twice last night because my hands were tingling.


----------



## DobbyForever

No numb hands just trouble breathing when my uterus decides to push up into my lungs r_r


----------



## misspriss

That sucks Jazz, I'd be upset too.

I was exhausted yesterday, we had DD's birthday party and I did the grocery shopping as well. I woke up this morning feeling like I'd had a serious workout yesterday. I'm sore. 

I feel utterly useless today I'm tired and sore. That and the kids (I guess they had "too much birthday?") were both up half the night last night.

I find I wake up with numb arms sometimes. Because I'm forced to lie on my side instead of my stomach or my back, my lower arm will often become numb. It's annoying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo my left rib is killing me from constantly laying on my left side since I can't breathe as well on my right r_r


----------



## misspriss

I know! I have to roll frequently because of my pelvic pain, but my ribs and shoulders like one side better than the other...I tossed and turned so much last night.


----------



## jasminemarie

So, called the baby doctor's office. Apperently they got back to my doctor's office a while ago and they were SUPPOSED to inform me I have an appointment with them on the 16th (still ridiculous though, in my opinion) but no one decided to tell me. Good thing I called clearly.
I have my baby shower today and I'm so not feeling it at the moment. I planned and did everything myself to getting everything together, buying all the food and keeping my son entertained yesterday just tore the life outta me. Plus did a whole whack of house stuff so today I wouldn't have to worry about ANYTHING except the shower, I must have pushed myself too hard. Definitely learned I can't be picking up my son anymore. 
And last night apparently I acquired a new "pregnancy quirk"... I lay on my back, and I will puke stomach acid into my mouth in my sleep, and because I'm asleep I don't realize this until my throat is on FIRE and I'm choking on it. Disgusting and painful. Happened more than once. So it seems like third trimester is gonna be a pain in my butt, lmao! 
I'll be okay though, I just need to start remembering I have limits now and to know them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well honey we're not supposed to sleep on our backs at this stage. It's your body telling you to cut it out. My mom won't even let me lay on my back for a two minute conversation lol

I felt the same way leading up to my shower but once my friends got there I was so happy. I hope that's your experience as well. Hugs

Afm just need a monitor and gum care and I am done shopping. Just missing some safety items from my registry but I'm saving my rewards gift card for them. House is overflowing with baby stuff. No idea where to put it all


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz sorry hun! But I agree with Dobby, it's probably your body saying roll over lol. Try to relax at your shower and let everyone pamper you. I know, easier said than done.

So I wound up back in l&d Friday ALL DAY. It was miserable, but after 2 bags of fluid (wasn't even dehydrated), and 2 shots of brethene(sp?) I finally got to come home. No dialating or change in my cervix, but he has dropped. Dr commented on how she could feel his head down and in position. I'm supposed to be "taking it easy", but that's hard to do lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I love [/sarcasm] when doctors say take it easy lol. I'm so sorry you were in L&D again :(. How are you feeling now?


----------



## kryssy1104

Feeling pretty crummy today. Super nauseous and contractions are trying to creep back up. Laying down at the moment just trying to rest some while I can.


----------



## misspriss

Jasminemarie glad you finally got your appointment, too bad no one thought to tell you about it though! Yeah, lying on your back is not good at this point, for heartburn or for bloodflow, so on your side is definitely recommended.

That said, I've had to switch to Zantac as Tums no longer cut it in the heartburn department.

Kryssy I hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Aw Dobby, it made me smile when you said your house was overflowing with baby stuff! That is always one of the fun but overwhelming parts about first kids. We don't have much baby stuff for this one, to be honest. It is our third, no one has bothered to throw us a shower or a sprinkle (and don't go off on me for wanting one for my third, I didn't get one for my first because he was preemie, or my second, I want ONE freaking shower, sue me) so we have a swing, still in the box, and a few outfits washed and hung in the closet. Right now, DD is still using the cloth diapers, I've either got to buy some more or put her back in 'sposies before the baby gets here - or do them both in part time cloth/part time 'sposies. The swaddle blankets are kept in DD's drawer, as she still uses one for naps, but there are plenty enough for two kids. And that is about it. LOL definitely not overflowing.


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh, I know I'm not suppose to. I don't do it on purpose, it kind of just happens in my sleep, something that never happened with my first so I agree it is probably just my body trying to warn me, it still sucks though!
I'm having a horrible time with cramping and little Tommy moving so much and killing my insides, which is a god sign for him but awful for me!
And I'm sorry too about you having to spend the day in L&D Kryssy! But totally kind of jealous about your drop  My bump starts soooo high still it makes comfort nearly impossible with the way I sit :haha:
I'll be totally and completely honest here, I am terrified for Labor time. It's closing in faster and faster it seems and I don't think I'll ever be ready. My first son, while labor was not nearly the worst horror labor story I heard, was very traumatic for me and I'm just feeling SO much fear and anxiety about it I've cried thinking about it some days. I tried telling hubby about it but he doesn't quite understand. Just says "You'll be fine, you've already done it and it'll be easier this time" I know he's just trying to be encouraging, and honestly it probably wouldn't matter what he said anyway I think this is just going to be me until it's all over.
Oh! PS, baby shower went fine. Almost no one really showed up anyway and while that sounds like a bummer, it was nice and laid back. Made it easier on considering I had to do everything as far as games and things go since I planned the whole darn thing haha. Plus now I have some things I didn't.


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz I flip flop all night also. Glad your shower was laid back like you wanted :) oh and my bub is so big I can hardly breathe too lol. I swear his goal is to break a rib. 

Misspriss I totally understand wanting a shower. Luckily my mom and mil are throwing mine. It's my third as well, but there's such an age gap so we really have nothing baby wise.

I got to feeling better this evening but the contractions are still lingering. I got to googling (I know, I know) and I'm wondering if I'm not having gall bladder issues.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Jasmine can you make yourself a mini pillow barrier so you don't roll onto your back? It just sounds so unpleasant to wake up like that. Glad your baby shower went well!

Kryssy so sorry you're still not feeling well :(

Miss I get wanting a shower even if you already had two. Nobody says oh you can't have a birthday party you had one last year. Idk. I'm sorry you weren't able to have one :(. TBH I would have just thrown myself one, explained if, made gifts optional but I'm very get what I want lol

Speaking of get what I want 5.5 hours and drama at two dealerships: I have my new car! 2017 Ford Escape. MSRP was almost 27k, SO got it down to 21k plus traded in my ten year old Prius for 3k. They tried to give me a crap apr and he lit them up. It was embarrassing and annoying at first until the numbers kept dropping then it was super sexy lol. My monthly payment went down from $415 to $311. And then he gave me a neck massage and took me to my fav Mexican joint. I feel so spoiled.


----------



## misspriss

Yeah, about the shower, I don't really feel like anyone would come or give a damn so I probably won't do anything anyway. I don't have a lot of family, and the family I do have has little interest in this baby. My MIL responded badly to the news, but she has been the only one to even seem interested now. She bought us a big item we needed (the swing). We need clothes, and I hate buying them because everyone says "oh but people will love to buy clothes!...." yeah, the only people who have bought clothes are me and MIL.

My older sister struggles with infertility so I understand her distancing herself from my pregnancy. However she recently told me she was offended I didn't tell her I was in the hospital having DD (I didn't really tell anyone except inlaws who had DS and younger sister because she asked). I am a little peeved, don't ignore my pregnancy the entire time but then get put off because I don't tell you when I go to the hospital to have her. Either you are interested, or you aren't.

My younger sister is just being young I guess, but she is almost 23 she isn't that young. I asked her if she was excited and she just said "No, not really, we have done this before, right?"....

My grandparents are all old and so I don't expect anything out of them, and that is about all the "family" I've got. DH has some aunts and cousins, but we aren't close. I don't have any friends who I am close to, and I am not part of any groups at church that would do that kind of thing. I'm just kind of sad and alone about it.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, that's awesome about the car and neck massage! 

Misspriss, sorry your family isn't showing any interest. Luckily my family is stoked, but of course they know we struggled for 3 years with infertility.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Dobby, that's awesome about the car and neck massage!
> 
> Misspriss, sorry your family isn't showing any interest. Luckily my family is stoked, but of course they know we struggled for 3 years with infertility.

Sorry to hear you struggled for so long! But that shouldn't change how much a baby is loved or celebrated :nope:


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss, I totally agree hun! Every baby should be celebrated. Some people don't get that though. They see them as a burden or obligation. This is also DH's first baby so his family is super excited.


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss I'm so sorry to hear that family isn't supportive. I really wish you and your baby would be celebrated the way you both deserve :(.


----------



## misspriss

I decided today I need waterwipes for the baby, and newborn socks. I have sleepers which have feet, but I have onesies and pants that don't, so I need socks. Maybe pants with feet. I loved those with DD because she wouldn't keep socks on and the only ones that worked were the 3D shaped "booties" rather than regular socks. She had some fat ankles.

Otherwise I don't think there are a lot of things I *need*.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I wanted water wipes too. I have one bag but the rest are like huggies and pampers from friends. I'm not sure how many footed things I have. My head is spinning lol. But I imagine since it's hot a onesie and diaper will do. That's what my coworkers are telling me.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Ooo I wanted water wipes too. I have one bag but the rest are like huggies and pampers from friends. I'm not sure how many footed things I have. My head is spinning lol. But I imagine since it's hot a onesie and diaper will do. That's what my coworkers are telling me.

It's hot outside, but air conditioners inside. I plan to babywear, which usually keeps baby warm. I had a May baby, which is pretty hot for Arkansas, and she didn't wear "just a onesie" until she was a month or two old, if I remember. Little babies are still really little and don't hold heat so well.

That said, August is hot, but we use AC in the car, in the house, in the bedroom, etc.


----------



## jasminemarie

Misspriss, that is awful how your family is acting! Doesn't matter if it's the first baby or the tenth they're ALL worth celebrating and being excited over! Hell, I learned just recently I'm going to have another niece or nephew by the end of this year by my oldest sister, I'm never going to see it since this sister doesn't come around that much but I'm STILL super stoked about it! But, I suppose you cannot help how other people feel. But at least you're excited and everyone here is excited for you as well!
I'm actually just doing inventory of what I was given yesterday so I can get a grasp on what I still need, and to let certain people know as well as they asked to know after my baby shower what I still needed. I know we are also being given some bigger baby items that just aren't in our possession yet. Mostly just hand me down stuff but still good to know what I need not worry about. 
It's already getting super hot here! Today especially it's 30 degrees outside right now (86 Fahrenheit for the Americans, haha!) ! This baby's going to come out roasted at this rate! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahh gotcha see I don't have ac in my condo. We just fan it up buahaha. I have some and tons of swaddles it haven't properly counted. Little overwhelmed by all the stuff


----------



## misspriss

Picked up socks and water wipes tonight, continuing to pack the hospital bag (how I discovered I needed socks and water wipes, lol).


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I should probably start doing my bag. But we have three more days of school with kids so I'll likely get cracking on it Friday after check out from work. I booked mine first thing so I can just leave hahaha


----------



## kryssy1104

Shoot, I live in North Alabama and I'm already about to die! It's been upper 80's all week. We only have 1 working window unit and ceiling fans. I'll probably baby wear as well. I loved it with DD. And yes, please don't let your baby go without socks or a hat or both. It frustrates me to see these babies freezing, or see one without their ears covered on a windy day.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Shoot, I live in North Alabama and I'm already about to die! It's been upper 80's all week. We only have 1 working window unit and ceiling fans. I'll probably baby wear as well. I loved it with DD. And yes, please don't let your baby go without socks or a hat or both. It frustrates me to see these babies freezing, or see one without their ears covered on a windy day.

I live in central Arkansas. It's been in the upper 80's this week and that is a GOOD temperature for Arkansas this time of year. They are kind of surprised as how cool it's been this year. We have central AC though, and I really appreciate the AC in my car. It's fabulous.


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss, yeah it has been "cool" here for this time of year as well. Still, being huge and pregnant makes it a lot worse imo lol. Oh and I forgot to give you kudos for already packing your bag. I'm trying to wait until after my shower on the 25th. I have a few things for baby, but not enough to pack yet. I haven't had one in 7 years so we had already gotten rid of all the baby stuff.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Misspriss, yeah it has been "cool" here for this time of year as well. Still, being huge and pregnant makes it a lot worse imo lol. Oh and I forgot to give you kudos for already packing your bag. I'm trying to wait until after my shower on the 25th. I have a few things for baby, but not enough to pack yet. I haven't had one in 7 years so we had already gotten rid of all the baby stuff.

It's only about half done, lol!


----------



## jasminemarie

I haven't even gotten a diaper bag yet! I'm so far behind the ball on the actual acquiring of all the baby items! But, I got a nice list done now so I'm pretty sure I've got an idea of everything I still need.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just steps at a time. My lost was everything because it's my first. Made things easy to get haha


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz, me either! I think I'm going with a back pack diaper bag this time though. Seems much easier and less cumbersome.

Dobby, yeah that'll definitely help! I'm sure I'll pack mine as soon as the shower is over.


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, once I get my diaper bag bought, I'll pack my hospital bags. Plus we still gotta get our carseat and stroller. We had to throw ours out from our firstborn because it expired.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's too bad :(

Officially out of school so I don't go back to work until mid October :). Hoping to finish everything up in the next week or two


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz yeah, it's been 7 years since I had a baby so all the car seats were expired.

Dobby, yay! No more school! Lol! Now you can get some rest before baby comes.


----------



## misspriss

YAY for being out of school Dobby!


----------



## jasminemarie

Yaay, for no more school haha!

So I still haven't decided middle names for the baby, haha! I told my SO that it's probably just going to be one of those things where I just won't know until I see him.


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz that sounds like a good plan! We've changed our little ones middle name to my hubby's first name. I wanted to all along but it took some convincing for him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed no harm in waiting until you see him. Lots of people do that.


----------



## kryssy1104

Finally!! 34 weeks! Last appointment my Dr said that after today she won't stop labor. While I prayed for this sweet miracle for years, I am so ready for him to be out of my body and into my arms! I don't know about y'all, but I'm miserable! Between not being able to sleep, keeping reflux practically 24/7, painful Braxton Hicks, back killing me, and walking like a penguin because this kid is sitting so low, I am beyond ready! Being pregnant was definitely a lot easier in my twenties. Lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well I am in my twenties and this has been a really easy pregnancy for me. My losses were wretched. I'm too exhausted to do anything lately. I keep saying I'll get up in one more hour but I've been saying that for three hours haha


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha! Dobby, I do the same thing!! I keep telling myself I'm going to get up, but I don't.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yes! Join me! I got up to sit on my ball and drink my tea but I'm going right back to my spot on the couch. I know I'd get the energy if I get up and do stuff but... I ... just don't want to haha


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha! I finally got up a few minutes ago, but only to way the baby clothes I hadn't yet. Mostly because I know after my shower this weekend I'm going to have several loads to do.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah washing clothes was on my to do list but I'm justifying my laziness by saying I want to want for my 36 week appointment to see if I want to bother washing my nb clothes


----------



## kryssy1104

I went ahead and washed. I've been in l&d so many times, I figure I need to be prepared early. I'd like to make it another week or two so his lungs are more developed, but anytime he's ready, I wanna be ready.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's true. I almost had to go in on Sunday since I was dehydrated and he stopped moving, but a few glasses of ice water got him going. I haven't really had BH or any signs he's coming any time soon. But again I'm just justifying my laziness lol. I was supposed to wash clothes, install car seat, and clean the bathrooms today. Still in my pjs on the couch with my dogs haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Finally got the motivation to get up and go upstairs to shower and was ready to Wonder Woman all over this house... I got showered and made the bed and now I'm out of breath/energy :rofl: yet less than a week ago I was full time teaching no problem


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha dobby! Yes! Just getting a shower wears me out. I'm usually done then.


----------



## misspriss

Luckily the baby clothes are all washed already, except the new onesie I picked up yesterday.

I just realized yesterday how close it is! only 6 weeks left for me! I was shopping and thinking, anything I have left to buy I need to go ahead and buy, because we are only getting paid twice more before the baby gets here! Made me get serious about getting a "final list" together. 

Mostly I need a couple of nursing tanks and stuff, I really have everything I could possibly need. That and newborn hats, I realized I have no hats. Well I do but they are pink and girly from DD LOL I guess fine around the house.

It's just getting close, I have I will no longer go more than a week without seeing my OB, it's less than a week until my next appt and then I go WEEKLY.

Oh and someone bought some stuff off my registry, besides me and MIL! (Well, I guess it could have been MIL, but who cares) I was shocked! I go and update it when I buy stuff if I forget to scan the paper thing, so I went to go check some stuff off, and stuff was bought! I'm so happy, I didn't think anyone would get us anything, makes me feel so grateful :dance:

I have a sneaky suspicion DH has arranged for someone to throw me a small shower, actually. He keeps telling me not to worry about buying things that he has something planned, which didn't make any sense until last night, but maybe he's planned some kind of shower/sprinkle? I mean he knows how much it would mean to me since I don't feel like I've ever had a real "shower" (not to discount the sprinkle I got while DS was in the NICU, all my great aunts came and gave me diapers...I've met the sweet ladies about 3x in my life...) who knows, that would be sweet if he did. If not, still people have actually bought a few things for the baby, which makes me happy. I felt like no one really cared, so it is sweet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! It's like buy now or never more. I'm glad I held off on ordering my nursing camis because I won a $50 gift card to Amazon so as soon as that gets here I'm buying my camis

I'm hoping to do laundry today but I'm so confused by my swaddles. The Aden and Anais and Muslim ones I got as gifts don't specficy an age range so idk if I'm supposed to wash them now or not

Miss yay that's exciting when stuff gets bought! Woohoo! Also awww I hope that's the case and he's arranged something :). You deserve it


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Right?! It's like buy now or never more. I'm glad I held off on ordering my nursing camis because I won a $50 gift card to Amazon so as soon as that gets here I'm buying my camis
> 
> I'm hoping to do laundry today but I'm so confused by my swaddles. The Aden and Anais and Muslim ones I got as gifts don't specficy an age range so idk if I'm supposed to wash them now or not
> 
> Miss yay that's exciting when stuff gets bought! Woohoo! Also awww I hope that's the case and he's arranged something :). You deserve it

The swaddle blankets (like a big square) or the kind with snaps/velcro?

The blankets will be a little big on a newborn but not unusable, they are so soft though you'll want them just for covering up baby in the carseat or something. The actual snap swaddle thingies I found a bit large at first, I thought they had weights on the tags.

Thanks Dobby :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss that would imply I even bothered opening them hahaha I'll go check... if I can muster up the strength to walk up the stairs again. I told myself I would dick around until noon but it's 10 minutes passed noon and here I am still sitting on the couch. BUT I did manage to go to the post office so there's that.


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha! DH and I were walking around Walmart earlier and I was thinking of all the stuff I needed and DH was like, settle down, you haven't even had the shower yet lol.

Dobby I am just as clueless on the swaddle blankets. Didn't have those with my bigger kids. Way to go on getting things done today! Lol! 

Misspriss that's awesome that he's got something planned! Such a sweet thing for him to do! And kudos on being so prepared!

I haven't done much today other than take care of some bills, and take DS on a day date to the movies. He was so excited to see the new transformers movie. He thanked me several times. I'm in so much pain though! All yesterday and today the contractions have been longer and more painful. Like radiating ALL THE WAY DOWN. If ya know what I mean. Now I constantly feel like I need to pee but it's just a trickle half the time, and it's made my stomach upset. Gotta make it past Sunday, then my next goal is my Dr appointment on Thursday.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have four velcro swaddles and I'm clueless as to have to use them :rofl: easy my ass. Turns out they were squarish foldy ones. Some are way bigger but yeah I gave an entire drawer of swaddles lol

Kryssy when's the shower again? Yay for movie date with DS how cute and how adorable that he was so appreciative. Love it

Took me 5 hours+ to wash just the nb clothes and stuff r_r.


----------



## kryssy1104

It's tomorrow thankfully! Just gotta make it through the next 36-48 hours! I have been so sick at my stomach, it literally just woke me up. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I'm so sorry hope you feel better in time for your shower

Misery loves compan I just got startled awake. By a f*ing dozen teenagers setting off explosives across the street. Good times.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, I would've been super pissed lol! My big ol pregnant self would've probably marched over there and kicked all their tails! Lol! 
Man I don't miss being young and dumb!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Haha! DH and I were walking around Walmart earlier and I was thinking of all the stuff I needed and DH was like, settle down, you haven't even had the shower yet lol.
> 
> Dobby I am just as clueless on the swaddle blankets. Didn't have those with my bigger kids. Way to go on getting things done today! Lol!
> 
> Misspriss that's awesome that he's got something planned! Such a sweet thing for him to do! And kudos on being so prepared!
> 
> I haven't done much today other than take care of some bills, and take DS on a day date to the movies. He was so excited to see the new transformers movie. He thanked me several times. I'm in so much pain though! All yesterday and today the contractions have been longer and more painful. Like radiating ALL THE WAY DOWN. If ya know what I mean. Now I constantly feel like I need to pee but it's just a trickle half the time, and it's made my stomach upset. Gotta make it past Sunday, then my next goal is my Dr appointment on Thursday.

Thanks, I'm not sure what he is planning, maybe it isn't anything at all, maybe he's just planning to buy a lot or he knows someone else is, maybe it's all in my head....ah well.

I get that sometimes, feel like I have to pee but only a trickle comes out, but it isn't all the time for me. Baby felt really low last night, like sitting on the toilet to pee I felt a lot of pelvic pressure, but it went away as soon as I stood up. I think my pelvis is just sensitive because of the SPD and as soon as baby gets low down in there it is going to hurt a lot. I think right now baby is just bobbing up and down, because later I was feeling the same feeling and my pee wouldn't come out, but 10 minutes later I could pee fine. Just giving me a tease I guess.

Nothing contraction wise except braxton hicks.


----------



## misspriss

Nope, he's up to something! He was kind of weird about me going to his mom's this weekend, he said "My mom wants you to come over for a couple hours" which is not how he'd normally put it, but oh well, right?

Well he goes over there all day to work on the new house (nextdoor to in laws) I told him to see how she is feeling then I'd talk to her about when to come over, she's been having some back issues and stuff. I tell him this every week - to see how she is feeling first before I talk about coming over, because she's a bit of a martyr and will not tell me she's feeling bad and have me bring the kids over, then she'll be in pain for days for overdoing it. Well anyway, before he leaves he comes up and tells me "I guess just come over at 3", no "I talked to my mom and 3 is good" or anything...and he's been kind of in a huffy mood this morning and I said something and he was all "I've been working so hard on something special for you!" men....we'll see, I guess, at 3 today....who knows maybe it's in my head but I'm pretty certain he's up to something.


----------



## misspriss

Oh and I had the most horrific trapped wind this morning. It was more in my stomach than my lower guts, so I kept trying to burp it out. It's finally better but I was in so much pain....ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah normally I would bitch them out myself but they aren't afraid of SO (who is 220lbs of muscle, his biceps are like 18+ inches lol. So he went on the porch with his big ass knife and I called the police tongi tell their dumb butts to go home. They laughed the whole way smh some are like 12/13.

I hate that pee feeling then not having to pee r_r


----------



## DobbyForever

Man gas is a beast. :(. Glad it's out

And awwww he is up to something how cute. Can't wait to hear:)


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Man gas is a beast. :(. Glad it's out
> 
> And awwww he is up to something how cute. Can't wait to hear:)

It was bad. Before I concluded it was just gas, I was seriously considering calling my doctor and heading to L&D. Good thing I didn't, as it was just gas....hehe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Can you imagine though being at l&d and then just letting a massive burp or fart out and being like nah I'm good now false alarm lol


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Can you imagine though being at l&d and then just letting a massive burp or fart out and being like nah I'm good now false alarm lol

I'd be so embarrassed, especially since I've done this a couple times before! But trapped wind for me is usually a lot lower in the digestive system.

I've heard of people going in thinking they are having a heart attack and the same thing happens....


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I would just laugh so hard I would fart more. I lack shame :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha! That's hilarious! I could totally see myself doing something like that! I'd fart all over the nurse probably! Gas sucks!!


----------



## misspriss

Yay my MIL and her sister are throwing a sprinkle for us! I am so happy :dance: it makes me feel so blessed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! How sweet! Enjoy yourself


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Yay! How sweet! Enjoy yourself

It will be the 9th of July, so a bit of time away and close to my due date, I'll be 36+2 I believe, which isn't too off for a shower they are often scheduled 36-37 weeks. I mean it's not this next weekend because of the holiday but the one after, so as soon as it could be I guess.

DH and his mom have put a lot of thought and work in to it already and I could not be more grateful.

Now I need some good hostess gift ideas, I've never done this before :haha: It is my MIL and her two sisters, the two sisters are probably not as involved so I will probably get the three of them something matching/themed and then give MIL something else special. I'm terrible at this kind of thing....


----------



## kryssy1104

That's great misspriss!! I'm thinking my little one will be joining us on July 9th. It's my brother's birthday, and my cousin's and several others and the next full moon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah I have no suggestions other than search Pinterest lol. I suck at gifts like that


----------



## misspriss

I am thinking something like this, it looks really easy to do and it looks right up their ally, I might do a soap and a sanitizer both.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/70791025365549007/


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute!


----------



## kryssy1104

That is really cute! I love Pinterest!!! I could scroll for hours and hours!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not crafty enough for Pinterest lol. My mom and I are the only teachers at our respective schools that don't use Pinterest on the regular lol


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, I've tried Pinterest things and they NEVER go how they're supposed to :p I am not a visually artistic person!

And I totally agree with all you ladies with the laziness. It sucks because I'm SO pulled between my nesting instinct kicking in and my fatigue getting the best of me and telling me "Nawh, you're good". I had a really bad ice cube addiction when I was pregnant with my first son and it seems to have returned with a vengeance because now I make actual juice cubes and not just ice cubes :haha: And the constant need to brush my teeth and be clean and clean my toilet (of all things) is also a returning problem :p


----------



## DobbyForever

I love Pinterest fails though lol well when they aren't mine haha. we're very much pay someone else to be crafty lol

Yes!!! The nesting urge versus exhaustion is real. I want to nap but I have newborn class. I'm so tired I want to cry and all I did for the last 4 hours was watch burn notice lol


----------



## jasminemarie

Yep! I'll eat lunch and go "Okay I'll finish this video and then I'll get down to business." Next thing I know, I'm waking up on the couch because I fell asleep somehow. Can't be doing that soon, tomorrow's little man's last day of school.


----------



## kryssy1104

Yes! I had my shower Sunday then Monday I was nesting like crazy! I cleaned the house and washed all I of baby's things. I mean ALL the things lol. Of course yesterday and today I have felt like crap. Between upset stomach, contractions, heartburn, and back aches I haven't moved much at all. Luckily my next appointment is tomorrow and I'm these contractions (that are getting stronger) are doing something and not just hurting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well hopefully he keeps you motivated. Sometimes business is the key to getting stuff done :)

Kryssy yay for getting things washed! Gl st your appointment tomorrow 

I'm cramping but I just ate jack in the box so idk if it's Braxton Hicks (that I never get) or Jack-son Hicks :rofl:


----------



## misspriss

My sprinkle is not this Sunday but the next, I'm excited.

Had a definite increase in BH lately. Got my GBS swab yesterday and he did a quick check because I'd had such an increase in BH, nothing to worry about yet. Baby nice and high, just a fingertip dilated (which is fine since I've had a previous vaginal birth).

My husband gets both Monday and Tuesday off for the 4th! I'm happy! We can get a lot of things cleaned and ready for the baby, I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww nice! I just found out my SO gets Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday off :). We were thinking of going somewhere but tbh we're in in the bay so anywhere worth going is a majooooor tourist trap. Plus I have two dogs and all hotels will be booked. So idk.


----------



## kryssy1104

Had a great appointment, bp still great, 1cm dialated and 50% thinned out. Had my GBS today (fun :/) but didn't get to see my regular Dr.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hello ladies just popping in to see how you all are :) I have 15 days left of work and then my annual leave starts for 5 weeks before my maternity leave! So excited as I work on my feet all day and it's defiantly causing a strain now!

I've just realised some of us could end up having our babies this month!!! :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Amber, yay for only a couple of weeks left! I couldn't imagine still working right now. Just existing is hard enough lol. Yeah this will definitely be my month. Baby boy is measuring 2 weeks ahead and already impatient. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed Idk how people work up to edd because my legs are starting to give and I nap every day for two hours lol

I guess it is July now not June! Yikes! I have to call my union disability people on Wednesday then eeek

Have my 36 week appointment on Monday and I'm hoping they check my cervix. I had BH all weekend and my dogs went from ignoring me to suddenly needy and obsessed with my stomach and licking my face


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, sounds like your body is gearing up! Maybe you'll have some progress when you go in! I was ecstatic knowing these awful contractions were doing something lol. It makes the pain seem worth it :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah I'm curious. I want him to bake longer but given SO has an out of town event my due date weekend, I'd love for him to be able to go so this bun would need to come out early week 39/mid week 39. I promised him kids won't change his lifestyle so starting off with missing an important mc event because his son may or may not be born isn't really making my case :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

Hahaha!! Too funny! Yeah, he needs to come early so your DH can be there! I'm thinking my little guy will be here by next Sunday. Simply because that's my brother's and everyone else's birthday plus it's the next full moon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hehe that would be interesting timing for sure so crazy that we're almost there!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Hahaha!! Too funny! Yeah, he needs to come early so your DH can be there! I'm thinking my little guy will be here by next Sunday. Simply because that's my brother's and everyone else's birthday plus it's the next full moon.

That would be nice! I really wanted DD to come on Memorial day weekend because all our family was in from out of state (our induction was schedule the day after memorial day)...she didn't. They did not get to see until Christmas except in pictures!


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby I know! It took forever to get this far now it's flying by.

Misspriss that's crazy! Luckily most of our family lives close by. The furthest one is DH's sister who lives 4 hours away, and is due in October.


----------



## DobbyForever

Am I being unreasonable: my mom wants to visit my cousin. Her mom was recently diagnosed with stage four breast cancer. Everybody in that house is sick. Like REALLY sick: vomiting, diarrhea, fevers, congestion, coughing. I rang my advice nurse and she strongly suggested I not go. I asked about my mom going because my childbirth class (that I have rescheduled multiple times to fit my mom's schedule and is the only open class before my edd in a 25 mile radius) is tomorrow. She said I shouldn't be around my mom if she goes. So I tell my mom, and my mom still wants to go because she says her immune is great and my auntie is dying (no, she is not on her death bed). To which I said she is not going to die between now and Monday and I need a support person at my class, it's the only one where they said you have to have a partner. She's still going.

SO isn't going. My doula friend can't help me anymore because her sister has surgery so she left town for the summer. And now my mom is choosing my auntie in law over me. I always have to fight with her that I'm her daughter and she's supposed to be on my side since I was a kid. My cousin (different one) was so delusional that my mom was her mom that she tried to kill me. She treats everybody like her kids, sometimes better.

Am I overreacting? I'm really hurt.


----------



## kryssy1104

I don't think you are at all. I would feel the same way!


----------



## kryssy1104

Exactly 1 month to my due date! Although I feel certain he's going to be a July baby :)


----------



## jasminemarie

No, Dobby. I don't think you're being unreasonable. While I understand her "dire need" to visit your aunt because she is sick, you are right. She's not on her deathbed, so the visit could have waited until after your class. It's not fair that now you have to be all alone just because she thinks this is immediately more important. Your nurse is right. Regardless of how great her immune system may be, she can still incubate the sickness, and YOUR immune system isn't as good as it would usually be, and you could still get sick from her and it's not the way you want to spend the last little bit of your pregnancy.

Speaking of which I totally agree with you guys, time is just FLYING by!! I can't believe it's only another 40 days until baby Thomas is due! But like you guys, I'm kinda feeling like he might come a bit early, like end of July. Just a feeling, and with my luck I'm wrong. I kind of wouldn't mind earlier only because every time I told my du date to someone it always held SOME sort of significance to them and they all had a day I should "go on". I'd rather his birthday just be his birthday rather than remembered because of this or that. And July doesn't have any important dates in it right now so it would be just fine. PLUS then my boy's birthdays would be that little but more far apart  (Tommy's edd is August 13th and DS1's birthday is September 12th). Buuuttt at the same time I'm completely dreading labor. I'm more scared this time than last and the constant feeling of being not ready is also a polar opposite tearing at me as well. I'm just all over the place!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah we have a LOT of July birthdays in my family. I was hoping he'd come in August because of that, but now the idea of the three of us sharing July b-days is growing on me. Plus, I know it's not a big difference, it's that much older before I go back to work. My return date is set regardless of his age.

Have you done a childbirth clas? I'm not afraid of birth because I'm too busy freaking out about my house and going back to work and keeping him alive lol, but I took a four hour express class with Kaiser and we talked about labor and labor coping techniques. Kaiser even offers a class specifically on coping techniques. So now I feel a lot better. In fact, I had been thinking I want the epidural right away but now I'm thinking I might want to hold off until later in labor or even try unmediated.


----------



## kirstybumx3

How have I only just found this thread? 
Hello! Due August 4th, certain I'll have a July baby after previous 32 weeker but will probably be proven wrong and go over :haha:


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> How have I only just found this thread?
> Hello! Due August 4th, certain I'll have a July baby after previous 32 weeker but will probably be proven wrong and go over :haha:

Also due on the 4th! And also the mom of a 33 weeker as well (my first) but my second was a term baby! Induced for both, so we'll just see how things go if I don't need to be induced with this one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome kirsty! :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Welcome Kristy! Im glad you found us!!

Dobby, I encourage childbirth classes. I never took one before my first and I wish I had. I feel kinda like a pro at this point though. DS was an emergency c section due to prolapse cord at 8cm, and I had a successful VBAC with DD. I had an epidural with both, but I've been considering going med free with this one. Which is also terrifying lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah after a few probably not necessary to take the class. :). Yeah I was a little nervous changing my birth plan from GIVE ME THE EPIDURAL ASAP to meh we'll play it by ear lol

Also had my 36w appointment and I'm 2.5cm dilated, 75% effaced, and he is head down so looks like he might not be late after all


----------



## kryssy1104

Ooooooo so exciting!!! Our babies will be arriving before we know it!! I walked for about 30 minutes today and I told DH to "jump on the wagon" (me being the wagon lol), and I'm determined to find something spicy to eat! I think it'd be really cool if he came on Friday and his birthday was 7-7-17 :) I'm hoping he picks an odd date regardless. I know it sounds crazy but DS's birthday is all odd numbers, DD's are all even, so I need his to be all odd as well lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol jump the wagon. Do walking lunges. That's what the midwife said yesterday. That it's not actually walking it's walking lunges

My birthday is 7/17 hehe SO missed it by 1 minute. He's 7/16 at 11:59pm.

I don't think it's odd at all :)


----------



## misspriss

Drinking raspberry leaf tea right now, I don't like tea, but it's okay I guess. Haven't had it in previous pregnancies.

I also started EPO (orally only) at the beginning of this week. I'm taking 1 per day now, 2 per day next week, adding a 3rd vaginally the week after, etc.

And going to be DTD as much as we can between now and due date.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot get on it miss! Fxed! You just reminded me I forgot my tea this morning and I'm supposed to do two cups now


----------



## kryssy1104

So raspberry tea? And lunges. Gonna get on that. I told DH he had "duty" every day until he made this kid get out of me lol. He seemed real disappointed (yeah right).


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm only so afraid of labor because the last one was so horrible. I'm being reassured that I'll be okay and everything will go smoother this time, but my anxiety won't let me believe anyone. I still want an epidural as soon as I can, and putting it in went just fine last time (although it fell out briefly at one point), but I'm scared for that all over again too. I just keep telling myself it doesn't REALLY matter because once I have that baby in my arms I won't care what happened. 

That being said I haven't really been doing anything to TRY and push it. I've just been a really busy person and I feel like that alone is going to make things go faster. But I'm still a bit early anyway, he needs to cook a bit longer. Maybe in a couple more weeks I'll start trying to evict him.


----------



## jasminemarie

PS once again Dobby's ticker is making me hungry :haha: I want a sub now.


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz, sorry hun. My first delivery was incredibly scary and I literally went into shock. I also had a really hard recovery so I can understand being nervous the second time around.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah ignorance is bliss over here. Since I've no idea what to expect lol

I've been craving subway so my ticker kills me lol


----------



## misspriss

My first birth was a traumatic experience. I think I had more lingering mental health issues than I realized at the time. Because of that, the anticipation of my second delivery (up until the pushing part) were filled with anxiety. I had to start medication for it at 35 weeks actually, but I was so afraid to take it, it didn't help much.

That said, the actual delivery of my daughter (from pushing forward) was incredible and wonderfully healing. I no longer struggle with feelings of guilt and regret and trauma from my first birth. I no longer struggle with feelings of anxiety towards this birth, despite having more issues (GD). It was incredibly empowering to be able to having my successful VBAC, to be able to hold my baby after delivery like a "regular" birth, etc.

I wish all the second time (or more) moms who have had a traumatic first birth have a successful and healing second birth :flower::hugs:


----------



## kirstybumx3

I'm more scared of labour this time. I'm not sure why, because although Rio's birth was traumatic and scary and.. well basically horrible, I actually really enjoyed the build up and the labour itself. 
But now I am convincing myself I won't cope with the pain etc this time and end up having loads of drugs I really don't want.


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> I'm more scared of labour this time. I'm not sure why, because although Rio's birth was traumatic and scary and.. well basically horrible, I actually really enjoyed the build up and the labour itself.
> But now I am convincing myself I won't cope with the pain etc this time and end up having loads of drugs I really don't want.

I didn't really enjoy labor with my first, there was no buildup I did a 24 hour urine test and when I got the results back it was "we are inducing you, right now" - they gave me a sleeping pill that night, and put me on magnesium sulfate in the morning, so I literally have no memories of the labor all day almost and then when there was no progress at 24 hours agreeing to a CS. I guess I had labor but I was not mentally available.

Avoid pitocin, it makes contractions much more painful. I didn't want the epi going in, but I'm glad I got it. My body needed rest and I was able to get hours of rest and by the time I woke up and it was wearing off, it was time to push.


----------



## kryssy1104

I had a very low dose of pitocin with both my labors. It helped, but I found that my magic way of dialating is sitting up with my heels touching (similar to"Indian style"), and relaxing. When I'm able to relax I dialate quickly.


----------



## jasminemarie

Part of my whole problem with my first was I was absolutely exhausted. I was a week and a half overdue and I hadn't slept at all in 3 days. Had to go in twice to be induced and still was sent home for not dialating, didn't sleep that night, water broke at 6am, but it was still a long while before I was dialated enough they'd let me have the epidural. Even still wasn't helping much after a couple hours. When it was finally time to push I was so exhausted I couldn't get his head over that hump they gotta head over on the way out. Three hours of exhausted pushing and pain like crazy they're finally like "Weeellll, we can get the vacuum and it'll be over in 5 minutes or we can keep trying." I was so exhausted I didn't care what the vacuum was just get this over with. And it was the worst idea, I wasn't prepared for the pain. And I don't know if you ladies ever had it and what your experiences were with it, but I won't even describe what it felt like for me, so I don't scare anyone because my sister also needed one and she said it wasn't as bad as it was for me. But just know it was absolutely awful. I'm a small person and it took six people to hold me down because while my mind was trying to stop myself my body was flying off the table. After he was out I almost passed out, only thing that stopped me was realizing I couldn't hear the baby and thinking I hurt him. Shooting up asking if he's okay, and then flopping right back down after being reassured. And I lost SO much blood (undiagnosed anemia) and was pale for a few weeks after because of it.
Honestly, even the WHOLE story if I had told isn't even close to the worst horror stories out there, to a lot it may not even be that bad. But I was 19, sick, beyond exhausted and completely unprepared so I think all of that just stuck in my mind and made the whole experience perhaps a lot more tramatic feeling than it really was. I just never want to do it again. The dragging out of it all too was the worst so Im hoping if nothing else, this time its quick.


----------



## kryssy1104

Just a quick update, cervix is super soft 60%, and a loose 1.5cm.


----------



## misspriss

I had a checkup yesterday, BP was a little high, like always, but still low at home.

Weight still the same, fundal height perfect, heartbeat good, head down, declined cervical check.

And TMI, I'm going hardcore on these hemorrhoids, I've been treating them when they get painful/itchy/bothersome and then not when they aren't - I think that is my problem. I am now doing the Prep H 3-4x a day, like the tube says, using the suppositories (also, up to 4x a day), using the tucks pads....the whole enchilada. It is annoying, but they have actually shrunk a lot with my aggressive treatment.

Oh also the doctor was happy with my glucose management, he said I was a "model patient" with my sugars.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man sorry about the hemmies but good for you for being aggressive. Glad to hear things are going well! :)


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Oh man sorry about the hemmies but good for you for being aggressive. Glad to hear things are going well! :)

Didn't really have them with the first, developed them with the second late on, they started rearing their ugly heads in the first trimester of my third pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo :(. I have them pre pregnancy on occasion so I was pleasantly surprised I didn't get them in pregnancy


----------



## jasminemarie

Glad things are going well ladies!
I don't have another appointment until the 14th, I'm also still a couple weeks behind you ladies though, so I'm sure I'll be seeing all your lovely birth stories before mine! So crazy how close y'all are your little ones are almost ready!

SO is all worried I'm going to go into labor early. I moan in pain pretty loudly at night. He admitted the other day it worries him when he does hear it. :haha: Says I have to wait until pretty much the very end of the month at least ahhaha. Because the 20th is when we get the rest of the baby stuff, the 21st he's got to write a drivers test and the 22nd he's got a golf tournament! Oh, and the 23rd he wants to take our son to the zoo. :dohh: I'm like well, if I could control it I would, but I don't so don't surprised.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol what a busy month! Hopefully baby stays cooking in there. I do think there is some mental aspect, not much. But I feel like if you're subconsciously not ready your body holds off. Like my coworkers went from working and then the day after they go on leave out comes their babies hehe


----------



## kryssy1104

Wow, what a busy month jazz!

I'm hanging in. Contractions are really strong today but still 20 min apart. DH is convinced he's coming next week, I'm not convinced I'll make it through the weekend. Especially with the full moon Sunday. I have to say I'm quite miserable at this point though. Heartburn so bad I throw up, diarrhea for the last few days, and contractions that wake me up at night. Sorry, I just needed to vent. How are y'all feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry you're not feeling too hot. I agree. Sounds like baby is gearing up to make an appearance soon.

I'm feeling exhausted. Another it's almost 1pm and I haven't gotten up. I will soon. Just had my coconut water and I get a small boost of energy from that. My chest hurts from laying on my side but it's the only way I can breathe. Not really a whole lot to report over here


----------



## jasminemarie

I'm not feeling so great these days either. Mostly just very very tired all the time. And when I'm not I'm trying to get as much done as possible which gets me in trouble with SO who keeps telling me not to push myself so hard. Got in trouble with my sister yesterday too telling me to stop doing everything for everyone hahaha.
And the pains at night of course are killing me but I try to be thankful for the fact little man's letting me know he's there. &#128513;


----------



## kryssy1104

I hate y'all are feeling bad, but it's nice to know I'm not alone! Lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lucky you. I have everybody getting on my case about the clutter in his room or the state of my house. Like f* all of you. Either help or stfu and gtfo. Like SO had the audacity last night to tell me to get A's room finished. Took everything in my power not to curse him out.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, you are stronger willed than me! I would have cussed him out! I have to say, I'm very very lucky to have DH. He's been amazing, especially the last few weeks. He's basically been at my beck and call, cooked supper almost every night, takes care of the kids after working all day, and he hasn't complained one bit. I seriously don't know how I lucked out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so sweet. My dad was like that, and I assumed SO got his crazy extreme gender stereotypes from his dad but his dad is on my side. It's his psycho mom. Thankfully, they'll be on vacation when I deliver because I can't deal with her in labor.

He'll doordash food and won't usually say things unless it's bad, and I'll be frank he room is a mess. I keep hitting roadblocks. Like I wanted to pack my hospital bag today, and I wanted to pack a nb and 3m outfit to be covered but I couldn't find the 3m I was looking for because I forgot to wash it. But the washer and dryer are full of the bedspread stuff. But man I have gained so much weight because I can barely cook.

Also weirded out that baby is head down and has clearly dropped but the movement is still high. Like literally in my sternum area. makes my boobs move lol well technically it's the left one


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha, my bud kicks high like that too! Glad your in-laws will be out of town for the delivery. I wouldn't want to be stressed for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I keep telling bub to stay in there until they leave :rofl: but I do feel bad. SO is hurt because they'll miss his birthday, and he was hurt they didn't cancel once they found out my due date. Which, in their defense, they don't have trip insurance and they booked it long time ago and SO didn't even tell them until like May? Or Feb I can't remember.

All I know is his dad thinks I'm a gem :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Haha! Too funny! I got lucky on the inlaw front as well I suppose. We get along great and I'm pretty sure I'm the favorite daughter-in-law (DH has 3 other brothers and 2 sisters). His brothers married psychos or narcissists. I'm laid back and come from a big family so I fit in. Our baby boy is grandchild #14, and his sister is due with #15 in October. This is DH's first biological child so his parents are super excited and have bought a ton of stuff. His mom texts or calls every day and checks on me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww that's so sweet!!!! Too bad about the other sibs marrying less than ideal partners, but to each their own. That's really awesome that they are still super excited about each grand kid :)

I got lucky (well it's sad really my older bro suffers from anxiety and depression that make me look like spongebob squarepants) so first grandkid on both sides and first great grandkid for both grandparents (though SO isn't telling his grandparents). And I really lucked out having a boy because Thai moms looooove their boys/grandsons so nothing says heck yes like a first born son. Kid is spoiled af


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh, don't get me wrong. He only tells me not to push it because he doesn't want me to go into labor early and ruin his fun. He still complains about everything being a mess, and him and DS can't even be around each other more than 10 minutes before they're at each other's throats it's effing ridiculous. His days off are unbearable now. Because I'll take DS out to shut them both up, and SO will just sleep and play video games. And then when I come home and start trying to do shit he gives me shit and tells me to relax. Like seriously? No, things need to be done, and no one is helping me so now I need to.
People don't visit our place so I don't have to worry about hearing it from anyone else.
But when I'm really unwell and can't move off the couch, and I'm STILL trying to do stuff, he'll step up and start doing dishes and stuff and won't let me do anything.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Jealous of you ladies being a few weeks in front of me haha! I'm not sure if I'll go early, my son born at 39 + 6 so pretty much on time. I've been getting lightening crotch on and off all day - or fanny daggers as my friend calls it lol. 
When can you start drinking raspberry leaf tea? I drank it last time but I cannot remember when I started. X


----------



## DobbyForever

Kryssy lmfao mine wants him out. I think he thinks once he sees him he'll fall in love and not hate the idea of parenting. He actually asked me to teach him how to change a diaper "just in case". I was like who are you?!

I started at 32 weeks with one cup a day and then 2 cups starting 36 weeks.

and you never know maybe your second baby will be a few days earlier :)

I'm ready to not be pregnant but not ready to be a mom lol new record quarter to four and just now rolling off the couch


----------



## kryssy1104

I've given up on making him come. But before we went to my in-laws tonight for dinner I had an urge to put our bags in the car. I've had them ready, but today is the first time I have felt like they needed to be in the car.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo could be a sign. Everyone is saying 10-12 days for me, freaking he out lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Lol, I hope so. I'm up miserably early with an upset stomach and contractions. It's also my brother's birthday today so he's hoping for another nephew as his gift lol.


----------



## jasminemarie

Amber, I just love we both have a Lucas that's kind of close in age and our pregnancies are only like 5 days apart :haha: 

I totally understand what you mean with the "done being pregnant, but not ready to have a baby" feel. I got the same feelings. Even though I'm already a mom.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol jasmine I love it. <3

So SO and I have been fighting and he's pissing me off. Literally makes my skin crawl (we're fighting about what all couples fight about $$$ and prenups) and they mentioned at my childbirth class you can actually regress and undilate so now I'm worried I haven't had BH in two days =\


----------



## jasminemarie

Really Dobby? You can actually go backwards like that? I had no idea, that's bizarre.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I didn't think you could until she said it. It's our animal instincts. If you are stressed for whatever reason, you can regress because your instincts basically say now is not safe close up shop/stall. She mentioned one time, a woman's mom literally just popped in super fast and startled her and she closed up a cm :o. I doubt it's big like I'm going back to 0 but I'm concerned about the BH disappearing almost entirely. Or maybe my body is like nah you're good we're saving it for the big day? Lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry Dobby! I hope y'all get things smoothed out. I knew your cervix could thicken back up but I had no idea you could undilate. That's unnerving lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I didn't know it could thicken lol we're both bearers of bad news today lol

Idk honestly it's going to get ugly I just want it to get ugly later not now


----------



## kryssy1104

Lol apparently we both were bearers of bad news. I really do hope things get better for you though. If you ever need to talk feel free to pm me :) I've been through a lot relationship wise. I finally found my prince but I had to kiss a lot of frogs. 

I was hoping the diarrhea, contractions, and losing wads of my plug combined with the full moon would send me into labor. Sadly it seems this baby is only going to torture me.


----------



## misspriss

Well ladies I had my sprinkle today, it was a blast and I really enjoyed it. Got of course, lots of clothes, wipes and blankets - all appreciated. I also got several larger things I registered for that I was super excited and surprised to get. I got the sound machine, video monitor, and diaper pail (the ubbi, a splurge item) that I had registered for. I felt really blessed and I'm so grateful for everything everyone got me :cloud9:

I also told the baby he could come now, since my shower is over ;)

I was told when I got my GD counseling that my shower was my "cheat" day, and I did just that. I ate TWO large cookies, and plenty of fruit. My hostesses were mindful of my diet restrictions and put out fruit, nuts, cheese, pretzels, etc. This way I could graze and not go totally overboard. Then DH fixed me a wonderful steak dinner and I had a mini can of Dr. Pepper :haha: cheating - in moderation.


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss that sounds awesome! So glad you got several things you needed! And yay for a cheat day!


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh my goodness I couldn't even imagine having those restrictions, I've been eating horribly this whole pregnancy!! Props to you for only cheating a little.

And Dobby I totally feel you. I've finally gotten myself to a point of thinking "Face it, it's gonna suck. It's gonna hurt, it's gonna be ugly there's nothing you can do about it. Let's just hold it off as long as possible and pray it's quick!"


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww kryssy it's fine. Just never fun drawing up prenups especially where alimony is considered lol. We kissed and made up and will figure it out later. Sorry about baby teasing you, but sounds like it could be soon!

Miss awww so glad you got to cheat! I would have cheated anyway lol like it's a shower how can you not have a cookie or two?! Glad you had fun!


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby I'm glad y'all got it worked out! 

I'm up even earlier today. I don't know how much longer I can keep going like this. I am so sick and tired :(


----------



## misspriss

Well for cheating, I didn't test all afternoon - got a low number after lunch, and my testing was "done" for the day as I only have to test one meal. "Cheated" and snacked all afternoon, had a big dinner and "cheated" at dinner, and took my post dinner test - 119 (limit is 120), so for all my cheating, as far as I can tell, I still didn't go over!


----------



## kirstybumx3

misspriss said:


> Well for cheating, I didn't test all afternoon - got a low number after lunch, and my testing was "done" for the day as I only have to test one meal. "Cheated" and snacked all afternoon, had a big dinner and "cheated" at dinner, and took my post dinner test - 119 (limit is 120), so for all my cheating, as far as I can tell, I still didn't go over!

That's brilliant! You're managing your GD so well. Glad you had a lovely time at your sprinkle and got some nice things.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I'm terrible at keeping up with threads, sorry!
I am so in shock every day that passes that I'm still pregnant. I never dreamed of making it this far before giving birth. 
I also swore that is never complain about being heavily pregnant as I'd take it a million times over a preemie. That's still true, however I am SO fed up now! 
I literally am not comfortable anywhere. I'm not sleeping properly, I can't sit and watch tv or read because I'm comfy in one spot for about 15 seconds, even my gym ball is uncomfortable. My legs and arms are weak, my stomach feels like it's too heavy and I want to topple forward, paired with the bowling ball between legs feeling and lightning crotch. Discharge had increased massively and is driving me insane. But apart from all that I am doing fantastic :haha:


----------



## kryssy1104

Kirsty I feel the exact same way!! I swore if never complain if I got pregnant again, but I am so over this pregnancy!


----------



## misspriss

Darn, I twisted my ankle a bit ago. I was getting the mail from the mailbox and I was reading while walking, just rolled right off my shoe. Then I tripped, as I was walking downhill, and scraped up my toe on my other foot. I hope it isn't really injured.


----------



## kryssy1104

Oh no! Glad you didn't fall completely!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Jasmine - I know it's so cute! And my Lucas is Lucas Michael Thomas :) haha


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Oh no! Glad you didn't fall completely!

I probably would have! Our mailbox is on a hill far from the house (out in the boonies), so we stop the car and get the mail, right? So I got out of the passenger door, walked back up the hill a few feet to get the mail, and I was walking back looking at it. The side of the road is uneven, it's a barely-paved country road, so I may have stepped on an uneven space in the road, or a rock or root or branch or what not. Anyway, I stepped, rolled my ankle outward, stumbled forward to take the weight off my ankle, tripped with my other foot, and went flying downhill. If the car door was not there where I left it open, I'd have probably gone all the way down.

It's better today. I should probably get some kind of ankle support for a few days though, it hurts if I twist or rotate, but there is no swelling or discoloration, probably just a strain/sprain. I am hoping to run it by my sister when she comes by later (she's in her last year of school for athletic training) this is her thing really.

I wish I could take some ibuprofen though.


----------



## jasminemarie

xAmberLFCx said:


> Jasmine - I know it's so cute! And my Lucas is Lucas Michael Thomas :) haha

Are you serious?? Hahaha, Mine's Lucas Michael Paul, and this baby's name is going to be Thomas! The coincidences are ridiculous! Hahaha. Quick, name your second baby so I'll have good ideas for this baby's middle name :haha: Haha, (just kidding)


----------



## kryssy1104

Ugh, laying in l&d contractions like crazy. Up to 3cm dilated. Getting checked again at 3am to see if I'm progressing. If so, I'll be having little man. If not, I have to go home. Say a prayer for us!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo exciting! Get some rest if you can. Fxed for a smooth delivery if that's the way things play out today.

I forgot who hurt their ankle but I'm glad you didn't fall all the way

Sorry been reading but too exhausted to post. I feel like I'm drowning under a never ending to do list. The nursery is still a mess. I'm so aggravated with how everything is right now. And SO keeps using the pack n play as storage after I washed everything with baby detergent and doesn't understand why I don't want grimey random crap on it.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Good luck! Fingers crossed for a smooth labour. 

Oh I feel ya dobs. My to do list is ever growing also! Just being super casual about everything like I've got forever before this baby comes. No, I've got three weeks. THREE weeks. How's that happened? He could come whenever he likes now and screw me right over. I need to get moving!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Jasmine - haha well I could do with some name inspiration my end... We still don't have a name for this little guy :( x


----------



## jasminemarie

Kryssy - Good luck darlin', fingers crossed for you! 

Dobby & Kirsty - Girls, I feel you! So little time left and still way too much to do and worry about! Still stuff to buy, still have bags to pack. The diaper bag I ordered got rerouted and now I have to go to a warehouse and pick it up. List just keeps getting more and more adding on as it gets closer and I'm like "Isn't this list supposed to get smaller, not bigger?"

Amber - Ah, I wouldn't worry too much. Sometimes you just got to see them before the perfect name comes out. There's still a chance I will look at my baby and think "No, you're not a Thomas". I just can't say that to anyone because EVERYONE is calling him Thomas already


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok I'm glad it's not just me.

I keep running out of hangers because somehow I have a flood of clothes I don't remember buying. I just need 20 more

Every time I go to pack my hospital bag, I'm missing something. But it's just about packed. Well, the things I won't be grabbing last minute since I use them day to day.

I still need to throw away some stuff or get it hung or sell it. And bug Michaels about why my painting is taking so long to frame.

Just too much lol then regular house errands and SO is a lucky butt because he adds his errands to my list since I "just stay at home all day" which I shouldn't bitch the guy's commute sucks but still lol.

Sorry for the all about me post venting


----------



## kryssy1104

Quick update: he's here! 8lbs and 21in long. Born at 3:28pm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Quick update: he's here! 8lbs and 21in long. Born at 3:28pm.

OMG congratulations!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## misspriss

AFM, 1cm dilated, 50% effaced, baby still high. Another week....


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww each week is just more time to grow. But I'm with you. Starting to get impatient. Ugh lol I wish it was Monday so I could hear if anything interesting is happening. But I feel like I can't exactly progress more lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Geez what a day yesterday was! I'll post my entire birth story in a few days, but yesterday was definitely not what I envisioned at all. Pushed for 2 hours because he was sunny side up, my epidural wore off on my right side just before pushing, Jacob was taken to the NICU for 3 days unexpectedly due to breathing and low sugar issues, and I am emotionally and physically spent. 

If y'all could just say a prayer, send up good vibes, and/or keep us in your thoughts I would greatly appreciate it as I'm not handling having him away from me very well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of positive vibes that he Will be out of nicu soon and in your arms


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations honey, I'm sorry he's got to be away for a bit, but I hope he comes out fighting fit soon!


----------



## GlowMama

kryssy1104 - Sending you tons of love and energy for a speedy recovery from your labour. On the positive side - you DID it! You made it through something that must have felt sooooo incredibly difficult - congratulations mama!! And I can only imagine how rough this must be to have him in the NICU now - especially after all of that. Sending you so many prayers that he'll be back with you very, very soon! 

I've been reading all of these posts but haven't posted in forever - life has just been too busy lately. But it's been soooo comforting to read everyone's posts to know that I'm not alone in feeling fatigued, etc!! But I'm getting really excited for all of us - our babes will be here before we know it! 



kryssy1104 said:


> Geez what a day yesterday was! I'll post my entire birth story in a few days, but yesterday was definitely not what I envisioned at all. Pushed for 2 hours because he was sunny side up, my epidural wore off on my right side just before pushing, Jacob was taken to the NICU for 3 days unexpectedly due to breathing and low sugar issues, and I am emotionally and physically spent.
> 
> If y'all could just say a prayer, send up good vibes, and/or keep us in your thoughts I would greatly appreciate it as I'm not handling having him away from me very well.


----------



## misspriss

:hugs: sweetie I'll keep you and your LO in my prayers.


----------



## jasminemarie

Dobby - I've done venting more than once in this thread I totally get it. Sometimes it doesn't even matter if we get responded to as long as we get it out. I know I'm 100 types of anxiety and stress lately and no one around seems to wanna hear it, so this thread is my saviour.

Kryssy - Congratulations girl! So happy for you on the arrival of your little man! I'm sorry he's got to spend some time away from you. But just think of all those cuddles you'll get to catch up on once he's all better. And you're the first! You're going to pave the way now for the rest of us as we all end our pregnancy journeys one by one. Can't wait to hear the whole story. <3

As for me, I have an appointment tomorrow. It'll be the time for my GBS swab, oh joy oh bliss.... Lmao. Again I'm at the point where I'm done with pregnancy but I'm not ready to give birth.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I just realized last night as I watched a turtle lay eggs that a freaking human is about to come out of my vag, I'm very not okay with this lol

That's true, forgot Kryssy broke the seal. In before babies, babies, babies <3

I feel better now that I can walk in his room but it's still a bit to go. Have some errands to run but at least it's my weekly mom lunch


----------



## CountryBride

Whew. It's been a while since I've stopped by. Mostly because I've been weaning off my antidepressant so my life is basically shit right now. As of Tuesday I am completely drug free, because apparently it's suggested to be off the zoloft a few weeks before baby is born to ensure the lungs are up to speed. Ok little man, time is ticking, pleasea come before mommy has a nervous breakdown. My eyes literally hurt from crying several times a day and I'm really feeling like I shouldn't be a mom at all, to one, much less two. But I know it's the anxiety talking. Been dealing with the old "i hate myself and want to die" crap as well. I'm almost 36 weeks now....He can come in one week. Or two. Or three. or Four. If he's not out by four I am going in to get him. Then I can go back to feeling sane again. Anyway, we have a growth scan wednesday, and I can't wait. I've been measuring 3 weeks ahead for a while now, but they say the measurements aren't always accurate. I've gained 18 lbs total, which I don't feel is terrible---last time I gained 40---but the dr. told me to not gain anymore. Like ok, yea, whatever, I'm just trying to not kill myself here.


----------



## kryssy1104

Ok, so here's a copy and paste job from what I posted on Facebook of a semi birth story. Just wanted to fill yall in on why I haven't been by all week.

So this week has been a roller coaster of emotions. Jacob decided to arrive 3 weeks early, it was a very long labor and delivery that was incredibly hard. Then after only getting to love on our sweet boy for a very short time he was whisked away to the NICU. We knew he was having trouble keeping his oxygen level up and his sugar up. The next day they discovered a couple things that they shared that could be a very serious chromosomal disorder. After 2 long days of tests, IV's, monitors, preparing ourselves for an extended NICU stay and a life long condition that would've limited Jacob's life to Dr offices and tests; I'm very relieved and happy to say he is perfectly fine! If he can overcome the breathing issues and wean off the IV to bottles/breastfeeding then we will be heading home in a few short days! 
Sorry to take so long updating everyone, but we didn't have any answers ourselves and couldn't handle trying to answer everyone else's questions. we greatly appreciate all of you for praying for us, especially our little miracle! We still ask for y'all to give us time to get home before you visit and please do not come if you are sick. As they are treating him as a preemie and have advised he will get sick more easily.

Again, thank you all for thinking of us and praying for us, and mostly loving us!


----------



## misspriss

Glad to hear he is fine Kryssy! That sounds like a real roller coaster!

CountryBride, sorry to hear you are having a hard time coming off the zoloft. I was put on it at 24 weeks and told to taper off at 28 weeks as I was experiencing significant sexual dysfunction while on it. I probably tapered off way too fast, but the depression did not come back. I still have anxiety though, I have lived with anxiety almost all my adult life. I still have low dose klonopin for that and I feel fine taking it in the second and third trimesters.

AFM, I am 90% done with my hospital bags, the rest won't be done until I'm ready to go because it's stuff I use.

I have several small "kits" in packing organizers that my dad gave me one time. 
- I have a pre-labor/monitoring clothing kit, with maternity leggings, a shirt, some genie bras, and my laboring clothes. This is on the top of my bag to be used when checking in, early labor (GBS+ and VBAC, so going to the hospital early) as well as socks and a couple depends in case my water breaks but I still want to walk around the hospital.
- I have a post birth clothing kit for me, with yoga pants, breastfeeding tanks, granny panties if I want them, and two nicer "going home" or "having guests" type shirts. I will add nursing bras to this as I leave, as I'm still nursing.
- I have a "post birth lady bits" kit, which has dermoplast, some wipes, I will keep my peri bottle in it after they give it to me, and I mean to put some witch hazel wipes/tucks and hemorrhoid stuff in it soon, and my depends. The pads are just in their packages in my small overnight bag.
- I have a baby clothes kit, which contains 4 newborn outfits, 3 0-3 month outfits, and 1 preemie outfit (I think we're past that), with hats and socks for both, as well as two cotton swaddle blankets (even though the hospital provides). Mostly likely the child will wear NB, but maybe 0-3, so I'm prepared.
- I have a baby diaper kit, since I plan to do cloth from birth. It has my newborn sized covers, my inserts, and the samples of 'sposies as well as water wipes and sample size honest company wipes. I will add more covers to this when they come in the mail this week and put a wet bag in as well, as I just realized I didn't have one when typing this.
- Lastly, I have a small overnight bag that is an actual luggage bag. It has my toiletries, my pads, the baby gadgets like the pacifiers I'm bringing and pacifier clips. I will have my phone charger, hairbrush, headphones, etc - last minute items, all in here. As well as my wallet and other "purse" items.

In addition to all that (it's not much in reality I swear, compared to my last birth) I have a rolling cooler bag, which I will pack with drinks for DH and myself, small GD friendly snacks for early labor and keeping my sugars in check, and then also my POST baby POST GD indulgences. So far, I have gummy bears. LOL. 

It's all stacked up neatly by the car seat, so.....I feel better knowing it's ready and if I walked out the door today it's packed and good to go.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sounds like you're ready misspriss!! Good luck!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Sounds like you're ready misspriss!! Good luck!

Yeah, and I just re-read the last two weeks of my last pregnancy journal, I don't think this baby will be coming any early either, but best be ready...


----------



## jasminemarie

Jeez misspriss, wanna come to Canada and do my hospital bags too? Sounds like you have it all figured out :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right? I wanted to do that but then I was like f* it and just threw everything in my duffle bag lol. I do have a bag for baby stuff, but everything else is just everywhere lol.

Afm no progress since 36w. Still 2.5 and 75% and -1 station. I'll see my gyn again on my due date. If no baby/progress she'll book induction for 41w. Mostly finished the nursery though :). Just need to find a shelving unit I like to put the white sound speaker and video monitor as I don't want to mount it straight into the wall.


----------



## jasminemarie

I don't even have anything packed yet!! I`ve been having SUCH a hard time these past couple weeks between not sleeping at night and then trying to stay awake and keep everyone happy AND do household stuff during the day is hard enough. Plus we STILL don't have everything and I can't do anything about it until Thursday. SO will be pissed I didn't wait until he was off to go shopping but at this point I just don't care I've had enough I just want stuff DONE. I don't care if it kills me I WILL have everything needed to be done, done before this baby arrives, lmao.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah just tell him it has to get done. That's sweet that he's so invested though :)

I told mine I finished the nursery and do you think he look in there? Nope. He asked if I wanted a cookie, I said yes, he got me a cookie. Lol we're so effing weird


----------



## kryssy1104

Jazz, do what you gotta do! I'm proof that you never know when baby will decide to show!

Dobby, I seriously lol'd about the cookie! Mostly because it's an inside joke between me and my besties (one of which was pregnant at the time). 

We're still in the NICU. Hoping to go home tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I finally convinced SO to BD for the first time since who knows when and I had a fair amount of red spotting.


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, good luck! Hope things are changing!


----------



## DobbyForever

They aren't :rofl: but I think we are close. I was evaled last night and got conflicting cervical numbers. The bleeding was nothing. Baby is fine. Nothing happened. The only glimmer of hope was he said my bag was bulging and could possibly break within a few days


----------



## jasminemarie

Oh Dobby, he's only this invested because he likes spending money :haha: Otherwise he'd just be like "Whatever get what you want" Hahaha. It's alright though he'll understand, I'll wait for him to get the stroller but I will go get all the other small things I still need on my own. He doesn't really need to be there. Plus the extra little tidbits for myself.
And yeah I know Kryssy! You got me all nervous about when it's gonna happen. I had an episode last night my female cat Callie was being really weird. She was DEMANDING to lay ON me, and rubbing my face which she never does. And then I started getting pains and I was like "Oh no, this is it.. It's gonna happen and she knows before I did and that's why... OMG OMG OMG..." But she eventually left and everything calmed down a bit. I was like oh thank god 
And oh my god about the cookie hahaha, sounds like a conversation me and my SO would have except I wouldn't get the cookie in the end


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I only got a cookie because my brother's gf brought me cookies for my birthday two days ago so we had cookies laying around already. Apparently I have a lot of inside jokes with people around cookies :rofl:

My dog was acting weird, too! One of them was always touching me. One even sniffed my belly then licked it  so I was so sure when I lost that blood it would amount to something. Oh well. Changed my massage from Tuesday to Friday in hopes I can coerce this bugger out. I'm still spotting but not passing any tissue.


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck Dobby!! Bulging bags really could mean any day!


----------



## misspriss

Oh Dobby sounds like it's getting close with the bag bulging!

Not for me, no change since last week at my appointment today. BP was lower. Fundal height right on track, heartbeat good, baby is head down but still high (although babies tend to "drop" early for FTM, most subsequent babies do not drop until you are in labor). So no change, no increase in contractions, although I will say I thought we might have kicked it off DTD last night, those were INTENSE contractions from the sex, like real contractions not BH, but only for a minute and they did not continue.

I even dreamed last night I was going into labor, one of those dreams where you are half awake and half asleep and it feels really real. I had a super weird dream that woke me out of a dead sleep last night where I was trying really hard to get home, like walking a long way in a snowstorm, and I walked into my house and it was like the ceiling and house opened up into an epic like sunset type something or another and I woke up from a dead sleep, had to pee. After that I half slept half dreamed I was going into labor, packing up the rest of my bags, etc....it was weird.

Today would be the last day for a baby to be born with a forward-backward birthday, 7-19-17. Unless something drastic happens, it won't happen for me, lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo that would be a cool birthday.

I'm just aggro because they said call back if I have bright red bleeding like hello I was having bright red bleeding last night! So now idk if I should even bother calling this morning over my bleeding


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby if it hasn't changed since last night I wouldn't call. I would wait it out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right? I'm just hangry and confused and annoyed. It's a heavier bleed than I saw last night between l&d and home but the big glob I passed this morning was much smaller than the one last night. My anxiety keeps kicking in with well what if it was something and you didn't get it checked so you killed your baby. But he has been very active this morning so I'm trying to listen to my logical brain


----------



## misspriss

I may try having warm baths every night from now on...I hear it helps...can't hurt! LOL.

I'm ready to have this baby, ever since yesterday all I can think about is holding this little one on the outside :cloud9: not much longer now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well if anything warm baths are so relaxing :). I'm with you. I'm just ready for my son. It literally just flipped the other day.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Awww well if anything warm baths are so relaxing :). I'm with you. I'm just ready for my son. It literally just flipped the other day.

That is supposed to be how they help :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

And I'm tired of this @#[email protected]#[email protected] GD diet. So !$#[email protected]#[email protected]# tired.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. I'm sorry you're almost done with it though


----------



## kryssy1104

Y'all got this! Not much longer mamas!


----------



## DobbyForever

Any word on when you get to head home? :hugs: is he really already a week old?! Where did time go


----------



## sarah2211

Hi all, I'm new here. Kind of followed this thread for a while but never posted. I'm kind of an August due date (31st) but also feel partly September due date too (3rd based on LMP). 

Anyway, it's getting scarily close! Any others (especially FTMs) freaking out about the actual labour?


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome! Glad you decided to post :)

I was super cavalier about it until two days ago when I realized he's coming soon. My biggest fear is the insane pain I felt during sex and my most recent speculum exam :( I almost cried, SO had to hold my hand/hold my shoulders so I wouldn't scoot back. And all I kept thinking was this can't possibly compare to a baby coming out =\. I can't even manage my perineal massage because that hurts =\. So I'm freaking out a bit


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Dobby. Haha oh I know exactly what you mean. Up until a few weeks ago I wasn't worried and figured my body would manage it because that's what we are meant to be able to do and thought that I'd get in the right head space and just go with it. But now I'm freaking out haha. My DH tried to do the perineal massage and I thought it hurt too. Two of my friend have had traumatic births in the past few weeks, which doesn't help either!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, my mom had csections and my cousins breezed through birth (if was labor that got them) but yeah. Idk I'm terrified now lol. A lot of my Bnb friends had traumatic or scares during birth and always say they forgot it as soon as they held their baby, so I just figured at the end I get my son and didn't think about the process. But nope. Thought about it. Terrified of it now lol


----------



## jasminemarie

It is a scary thing ladies, I won't lie to you. Your body isn't yours, sometimes you just can't get it to do what you want it to do, or what it needs to, because it has other plans. It hurts, it's exhausting and for a lot of us it's completely the worst. But people aren't lieing when they say you forget about it after. Even if you're beyond exhausted, ready to pass out, in pain all over and people are still poking and prodding you, as soon as that baby is on you, you forget it all. Even just for a little while none of it matters, because that little bean has finally made it into our world and it's a wonderful thing, regardless of the journey that got you there. That's the moment I'm going to hold onto to get me through it all. That one and the moment my boys meet for the first time.
You'll make it mamas. <3 I'm proof that even when you've had enough, you've lost the battle and you say you can't do it anymore and you mean it, you still can. And you will, one way or another. I believe in you all :)


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Jasmine. I do believe that once the baby is here you forget it all, but I just have to get to that stage first haha. I was hoping nature would do its thing and I'd just manage but the closer I get and the more I read and hear, the less likely I think that's going to happen. How do you handle pain normally Dobby?

Before last week I never noticed/my baby didn't get the hiccups. But in the past week he's had them between 3-6 times a day. I know it was a silly idea but Dr Google said sometimes frequent hiccuping isn't a good sign. Have you ladies experienced this or know anymore?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jasmine beautifully said :)

I don't handle pain. I'm a big freaking baby. Nooooo pain tolerance at all. I come off strong at the doctor's because my mom raised me that you never make someone's job harder, and crying and screaming and making a scene at the doctor's makes their job harder. So usually it's deep breaths and silent crying and looking away.

My hope is to use the coping techniques. The walking, the labor ball, ice, distraction method. She should us some ways we can lean on our balls and have our partners use pressure to alleviate pain. I'd think it was bullshit but I happened to be having painful BH that night and the second she put her hands on me I was instantly relaxed and felt nothing. And if all else fails I'm not opposed to an epidural lol which I hear is amazing

Re hiccups this guy had them like crazy one random week but typically I don't notice. Why would hiccups be bad? It's just baby practicing breathing I thought


----------



## sarah2211

Same Dobby, I don't handle pain well, but I try haha. I think this is the one time we can cry and scream though. Yeah same here, I'm thinking about getting a TENs machine. Also I'll use the bath, wheat bags, showers etc. Whatever it takes, but I just feel like I'll probably end up with an epidural. I've heard they're great too haha.

Hmm maybe it's no big deal. I've only noticed them once today. The article I read said that having hiccups lots could indicate cord compression. I'm sure it's probably fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm interesting idk much about it just that babies should be hiccuping third tri. But I'm not a doctor lol

Yeah tens machines aren't a big thing here, so my insurance/hospital says you have to rent, borrow, or buy one from the Internet if you want that. My three least favorite words lol


----------



## misspriss

My new breast pump came in today! Spectra S2. Pretty cool.

Decided to go out today and take the kids out for a bit, try to keep my mind off things. Went to the trampoline park and let them jump for a while, then went to Target and got groceries and a few other things.

This weekend, all of my state is under a Heat Advisory or a Heat Warning (the difference being indices between 105 and 110, and 110 and 115). It's sweltering. If it was too hot to be out before, it is definitely too hot now! I keep thinking this little baby will be born in a heat wave...lol.

I guess I have been somewhat nesting, I'm not sure if it's nesting or anxiety about having stuff left to do, or is that what nesting is? lol. I cleaned the car (it needed doing) so we are ready to install new baby's seat. I may install the base this weekend so when we go to the hospital all we have to do is pop it in. I have been ON TOP of the laundry, but partially because I have packed up some of my clothes so I have to wash frequently to make sure I have something to wear. Also I want to make sure DH has clean clothes to pack, we need to get his bag packed this weekend.

The kids clothing bags are packed, they have toothbrushes, toothpaste, and other toiletries already at the in-laws where they will be staying. She also has a pair of PJs each, but they want their special PJ Masks PJs and their PJ masks shirts. I packed 3 pair of PJ and three changes of clothes of some of their favorite clothes for each of them, as well as a couple of swaddle type blankets for DD. I will pack up DD's sleeping baby doll soon and find something special for DS.

My hospital has "upgraded" post partum suites available for $125/night, we have decided if one is available we will go ahead and take the plunge. It's a regular room, with a better TV and concierge service and snacks provided, as well as having a microwave and fridge in the room and a private bath, which all is pretty standard. But it also has a "guest visiting" room with an additional sleeping space and seating, a second bathroom, and just extra space. That way people aren't visiting in your hospital bedroom, you have places to sit other than the bed and one little couch, there is more room for the kids to play if they come up for a while, and you have privacy in your bathroom with all your pads and peri bottle and what not being separate from the one your guests can use. Since this is our last baby, we decided to go for it. Oh you can also call in and have delivered a coffee order for you and your guests, always nice.

The "fee" goes to the hospital foundation for a fund for nurse education, it's also tax deductible, lol. And all the provided snacks will be so nice since the GD will be gone. Also the bed has "nicer" linens and stuff, whatever that means. And they provide certificates for older siblings and a "baby birthday cake" for the new baby's birth - I have heard on some boards about hospitals providing champagne, didn't see that on the website, but cake is nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Epidurals are great. How do I know? I'm in labor. I made it 3 hours and to 6cm before I decide the pain trajectory was too real. And oh man it's the good stuff lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha Dobby I love you, are you going to try to have a sleep before you give birth or just see how it goes? Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm trying but I can't fall asleep lol but I am so zen haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Just rest up if you can :hugs: on the home stretch now Dobs, ready or not!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Omg dobs! Super jealous :haha:
Enjoy every moment, I know that sounds odd but seriously do! It feels like forever but it's over in a flash really. Can't wait to hear all about it. Good luck. X


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## sarah2211

Omg! Dobby how exciting. Haha love your epidural comment. All the best, can't wait to hear how it all goes!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Good luck Dobby!! Xx


----------



## misspriss

Good luck Dobby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies little A is about 10 hours old. The long birth story to come later lol


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Ty ladies little A is about 10 hours old. The long birth story to come later lol

Oh wow! Congratulations and enjoy your time with your LO :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

In before long play by play

Pre-Game Day
SO and I BD on Tuesday, and about 5 hours later I had what I thought was my bloody show. Went to L&D for reduced movement/bleeding, but everything was clear so I was sent home and continued to bleed for 24 hours. Things were sooo sore, the dogs super clingy. As we went to bed the night before, SO asked if I could have my water break at night or would baby be more convenient and I said it's a toss up lol.

Early Labor
I woke up at about 7, went about trying not to disturb SO as usual. At 8:30, I felt a gush as I got up to pee and it seriously looked like I sneezed in my pants lol. As I thought, "Huh, that's odd. You'd think I'd have a contraction if I'm losing so much plug this morning," I had my first contraction. I was surprised that the first three were painless and 8m apart then they quickly turned to 5m apart with mild discomfort. L&D said I needed to wait until 2-4 and my pain, but two contractions later literally floored me. So I called and begged to go in. We stopped by the store on the way, and SO was trying not to laugh as I was having contractions in the store. One guy overheard us talking about waters breaking and laughed and said that doesn't happen and we were like no no I'm in labor lol.

Triage
I'm 6cm and 100% when I get there at 11:45. I was coping pretty well up to this point, but the triage room was too small to use my hall or anything but they were so full I needed to stay in triage for over 20m. I realized the pain was only going to get worse, so I did the prudent (for me) thing and asked for an epidural. They said it would be an hour! So I begrudgingly took the iv pain meds, and then next thing I knew I was in a labor room getting my epidural :)

Active Labor
Epidural was bomb dot com. My mom massaged me while I got it, and oh man. It was good. I was downright giddy. I couldn't feel s*. It was like, "Oh my that's a big contraction!" "Is it, I felt nothing tra la la". 

Transition
They were busy af so doctor came back at 3:10. I was 9cm. Came back 6:10, I had an anterior lip. Got the shivers and urge to push not too long after, and was running a low grade fever. So they have me Tylenol and once my fever was gone they checked and the lip was gone. My mom was annoyed because they wanted until he was +2 to push. We suspect because they were busy. 

Delivery 
Three practice pushes and his heart rate dropped so I had to wait an hour to try again. Pushed once and the gyn immediately told me to stop pushing because she was not prepared to catch. He was out in one push after that. I tore. Didn't get the degree, but I noticed she was stitching a loooong time. My mom said he came out so fast that things went flying everywhere, and I tore all they way to almost to my anus =/

Baby facts
18inches, 5lbs 3oz
Blood sugar is stabilizing but they still want to check it several times today
Temp dropped to 96 so he was under a warmer for an hour after skin to skin
I passed several clots
No latching, no colostrum production, on a high cal nicu formula :(


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby congrats!!!!! Sounds like you made the right choice on the epidural! I hope you're able to get some rest and I feel you (literally) on the tear. I thought she was never going to stop stitching me up. Only I did tear to my anus. But my little man has nearly 3lbs on yours lol. Enjoy those sweet snuggles!


----------



## sarah2211

Yay Dobby! Congratulations! It definitely sounds like you made the right choice with the epi. Do you reckon asking for it early is the best idea? My husband and midwife are a bit iffy about pain relief.. It's like they forget who's pushing the watermelon out their vagina!! I hope the tear heals quickly. Enjoy your little one!! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Personally. It was described to me that the pain would get worse and I would have less time between contractions to rest. At 6cm, yes it hurt like hell but in between I was 100% fine which is how I talked myself into making it to 6 without it. But I realized I would never last without the rest, and I was already fighting them. So I really just thought A- I want to look back with fond memories of my labor and delivery (which I do), B- I didn't want to stall labor by fighting my contractions (I was so relaxed it let me dilate quickly), and C- I couldn't do any coping in that tiny room so I was not going to last 8 more contractions.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations Dobby! :) xxx


----------



## sarah2211

That makes perfect sense Dobby. I think I will be much the same. I can tell already that the anxiety of it is going to get to me and I think that's going to hinder things. I don't want to end up too far to get an epidural though. Congratulations again :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it's weird to me be cause Kaiser will give you the epidural as long as you can manage your pain long enough to sit still for one. Doesn't matter where you are in the process. But I'm glad I didn't cave and get it immediately so I know what Labor was like and my own strength I didn't know I had, but it was just the right time for me.

And I think every woman knows when or if that time comes for them. But seriously the doctor's and my family kept complimenting me on being super chill and relaxed and aware and quick relative to first time moms.

And I did end up with a second degree tear but meh who knew lol because he literally was out in 1.5 pushes


----------



## jasminemarie

Holy cow Dobby! Sounds like aside from the tear you really lucked out! So glad you found your strength and made it through! Congrats on your little one, rest and enjoy the baby cuddles lady! &#128522;
And Sarah it's perfectly normal to be as scared as you are. Despite my speech I'm still terrified and I am also a complete wimp with pain. I will probably get an epidural as soon as they let me! Even though last time didn't do too much for me I can't imagine trying to do it without.


----------



## misspriss

How are all of you guys doing? I just can't wait to meet this little one....every time I get BH I keep thinking, will this turn into something? But so far nothing...


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss, keep an eye on them. What I thought were BH turned out to be legit. I figured they would stop (like every other time), but they persisted and got closer and turned into the real deal.


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Misspriss, keep an eye on them. What I thought were BH turned out to be legit. I figured they would stop (like every other time), but they persisted and got closer and turned into the real deal.

They don't come very often, hope they turn into something though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed misspriss!

So I'll be filing a formal complaint against my hospital for a multitude of negligence. But my biggest concern is the gyn I saw this morning asked if my placenta was sent for analysis. It was noted in my file that it had calcified quite a bit, which could be why he came early and was so small. It was never mentioned to me that it had detached and started dying and if I wanted it analyzed, the answer being obviously so.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby that's really bad. I thought about detaching placenta with all the bleeding (I think I mentioned it to you) and I'm not a medical professional by any stretch of the imagination!! So yes I would 100% file a complaint. It sounds like they were awful to you for a lot of your stay!


----------



## DobbyForever

It seriously only got worse after that. They had 8 or 9 babies born that day and 4 the next, they were completely overwhelmed. They disregarded my signed birth plan, ignored my requests, left things off my chart... I didn't see an lc until the day I checked out for five minutes!!! Meanwhile my kid is small and not matching and having blood sugar problems. Nurses losing his beanie and letting him go without it and his sugar dropped down from 62 to 41


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Dobby that's serious negligence!! File away my dear, let them have it!! I'm so angry they've done that to you and poor little A!!!


----------



## misspriss

Wow Dobby I'd be really upset at the negligence too. I worry my LO will have blood sugar problems, even though my GD is well controlled :/

Well officially nothing happened over the weekend. I am not feeling anything else, the BH never went anywhere...just hanging in there. Really like to get to 39 weeks anyway, just really hoping to meet my LO soon.

Of course, as DH was leaving for work today he said "Today would be a really bad day for you to go into labor" (work wise, he has a lot on his plate today), so watch my waters go at noon today or something :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Well on an unrelated note, a little drama to take the mind off.

A couple of weeks ago, DH talked to his mom and they agreed to throw me a sprinkle for this baby since I'd never had a right proper shower for any of my kids. I was super thrilled and grateful. DH told me his "mom and her sisters" were throwing it, and nothing more. I know that his mom and her younger sister were very involved. Obviously I talk to his mom a lot, and it was at the younger sister's house - so they were obviously involved. I did not see the older sister's involvement, but it isn't my place to determine or know how much each one contributed, that would be rude to ask.

So I made them all a wee little gift, a monogrammed soap bottle that I posted upthread, and a bottle of inexpensive wine. I made the same thing for each of the women, because again, it would be rude to "tell" me who did what, it would be rude for me to ask, and it would be rude to thank some and not others. I put ribbon and a thank you note on each one and made them "pretty". I don't frequently see the aunts, so I gave them to my MIL and asked her to drop them by to her sister (she sees them fairly frequently). I would have just handed them out at the shower, but I literally walked out the door and forgot them on the counter!

All good right? No problems? I did the socially acceptable thing and thanked them all, they did the tactful thing and didn't brag about who did what or who didn't do what, all good, right?

Well, MIL sent out a cute picture in a group text saying here is the thank you to all the ladies and she'd be bringing them by, AFAIK there was no ill intent. Well apparently younger sister got super offended that oldest sister got a thank you gift the same as hers, because she felt her contribution was significantly more. Who cares? The idea of a hostess gift is because you are grateful, not to equal the contribution of the hostess. It is not like if I hadn't gotten one for the oldest sister the youngest sister would have gotten anything different? So why be so pissy? It's a hand soap and bottle of inexpensive wine, it's the thought that counts....

So MIL is not talking to her younger sister, she feels she is in the wrong and I agree, although "not speaking to" isn't my style, I agree she is being childish. MIL has also refused to tell me (not downright refusal, just won't bring it up) why she is upset with her, which I respect her for. I had to pry it out of DH because I suspected that was what it was.

It's unfortunate too, younger sister/aunt is about to have her second grandchild (MIL's third) she is due the 31st of July.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww man miss family drama is no fun. She it totes overreacting but yeah I overreacted to things from the hormones. I hope it gets sorted soon 

And lol babies do like to come on super inconvenient days so watch out ;)

Yeah once I get some rest I'm going to sit down and make a list of the mildly annoying to negligent to downright put my kid in danger. But for now I'm just rocking this needy little butt.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Awww man miss family drama is no fun. She it totes overreacting but yeah I overreacted to things from the hormones. I hope it gets sorted soon
> 
> And lol babies do like to come on super inconvenient days so watch out ;)
> 
> Yeah once I get some rest I'm going to sit down and make a list of the mildly annoying to negligent to downright put my kid in danger. But for now I'm just rocking this needy little butt.

So no signs or anything, still just the random painless BH.

What if this baby waits for the next full moon? It isn't until the 7th! Which is only 3 days after my due date though, it's apparently a big one.

I know the statistics don't support it, but everyone who works at the hospital says the full moon makes babies come....


----------



## misspriss

Well, me, nor either of my sisters were born on a full moon, so there probably isn't anything to that theory!

ETA according to the website I'm using, almost 2/3 of babies are born on the Waning Gibbous or Waxing Crescent, we are in the waxing crescent now....the things you do when you are waiting on labor....lol.

https://www.moongiant.com/birthday-moon/


----------



## DobbyForever

Full moons do some weirrrrrd things to kids. We'll sit at the table talking about student shenanigans and think they are being especially nutty across the school and then someone points out it's a full moon night :rofl:


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, I've gotten nothing but BH and constant moving pains. This little man is just too big to be doing the movements he is at night! I can't sleep. SO finally felt my pain last night, we were actually able to cuddle for once and he just had his hand on my stomach and was like damn girl he moves a lot :haha: :haha: I'm like I'VE ONLY BEEN TRYING TO TELL YOU PEOPLE FOR THE LAST MONTH HOW BAD IT IS!! Hahha.
Lucas and I has our Build-a-Bear date finally after sooo long of saying we're going to do it. In case I haven't told the story yet. When I was pregnant with Lucas, my SO and I went to build-a-bear and made him a stuffed dog named Roger, and I used the crap out of that thing when things got rough in the pregnancy. And then when Lucas was born we gave it to him. Well, since I was only a couple months pregnant this time I said I wanted to take Lucas there so we could do the same thing and make one for the baby. I was getting worried we wouldn't be able to but we finally did and Lucas really enjoyed it, it seems. We got home and he showed the bear (who he named Rocky) around the apartment telling him about his new life it was so cute.


----------



## misspriss

Aw how sweet!

Of course I talked to DH today, he is like "It would really be great if the baby could hold off until this weekend"....of course since he says that, I'm sure I'll go into labor at the worst possible moment....Just kidding of course.

I need to distract myself, it's all I think about...


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah I feel you misspriss, we are getting sprayed this Thursday (bug problems around us, we're being done as a precaution), and not only do I gotta find places for everyone including my cats to go, it's been recommended that because of the smell and stuff that I sleep away from home that night as well. I already predicted having baby Friday or Saturday so being told this I'm like "Well, that's just peachy, you watch I'm going to going into labor that day just to make my life more difficult." I gotta haul ALL my hospital bags and stuff to MIL's or wherever I go, just in case, and haul the cats to I don't even know where yet, poor kitties. And Lucas too. Should be a fun week. NOT, haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww jasmine that's so cute <333 hopefully the timing works out. I had a feeling my guy was coming over the weekend so I had my last minute to do list ready to go for Friday and as I was laboring (you know before the contractions went from 3 to 7 on the pain scale) all I could think was fffffffffff********** there was so much to still do lol


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Yeah I feel you misspriss, we are getting sprayed this Thursday (bug problems around us, we're being done as a precaution), and not only do I gotta find places for everyone including my cats to go, it's been recommended that because of the smell and stuff that I sleep away from home that night as well. I already predicted having baby Friday or Saturday so being told this I'm like "Well, that's just peachy, you watch I'm going to going into labor that day just to make my life more difficult." I gotta haul ALL my hospital bags and stuff to MIL's or wherever I go, just in case, and haul the cats to I don't even know where yet, poor kitties. And Lucas too. Should be a fun week. NOT, haha.

Oh the timing on that sucks!

Well so far no sign of labor and I'm about to get the kids off to the dentist, so that is one thing off the list I wanted to get done before labor.

Then last night DH was saying how he needs a vacation, I told him he gets his time off when the baby comes, then he said he isn't going to make it (too much stress at work), maybe the baby will go ahead and come soon....


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry. My SO says two weeks and now it's only one but mine doesn't do anything anyway lol


----------



## misspriss

Had a checkup today. HB good, measuring on track still, .5 lb gain, BP was high then re-positioned my arm and then it was okay. Talked with nurse about what to do when I go into labor if I go into labor naturally, because both of my kids were induced.

They have my EDD at 8/1, not 8/4 because of my LMP. My US and ovulation date both agree 8/4 EDD, but since it was less than 1 week different, they didn't change it (although my first OB said they would, but then I had to switch and didn't bring it up with new OB). So they have me at 39+1 today and my next appointment is at 40 weeks exactly to them, when to me I'm 38+5 and will be 39+4 when I go back. NBD as 39+ is considered full term so next appointment if I don't have the baby by then I'm full term.

So my plan, from here on out - REALLY want to go into labor this weekend. Although I talked with the nurse, she said evenings and weekends were best, but really any time after Monday or Tuesday, as most inductions and c-sections are scheduled then so the patient can go home by the weekend, so being past that, any time my body will go will be good. I will be full term on Friday.

I don't want to try anything dangerous like castor oil or anything at this point. But here is my plan:
- Warm, relaxing bath each evening.
- Hope to get a relaxing massage and DTD every night, if my body is up for it.
- Bought an exercise ball, will start sitting on and bouncing on that tonight.
- Start really using the EPO, I have been lax about it.
- Be diligent with my anxiety medication and sleep habits, as stress and lack of sleep can delay things moving on.
- Friday, as of 39 weeks, I plan to drink some strong RLT ("labor day tea"), it's just red raspberry leaf tea, made strong and steeped long, and lots of it.
- Make an effort to do some walking each and every day. Today I went to Target and shopped. Tomorrow I may find some place to take the kids I can walk, etc - keep this up until the baby comes.

None of these things seem inherently dangerous, most are actually about helping me and my body and mind to relax and not stress about going into labor. The RLT does not appear to be dangerous either, so I'm going to go for it. 

My MIL has predicted I will go this weekend (as of last weekend) so I'm hoping it will hold true.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo good luck with the natural induction methods!


----------



## kryssy1104

Also do circles and figure 8s on the ball. It helps your pelvis relax. I'm convinced that helped send me into labor.


----------



## sarah2211

I've been having fairly regular cramps and back pain in the past 24-36 hours. My body has been "clearing itself out". I don't think they're contractions because the cramps are lasting for a long time (10-20 minutes). Last night when I was leaning against my birth ball and TMI I just felt really open down there. 

I had the midwife today and she said she thought it might be a UTI (but my dipstick was ok). BP was all fine and baby was all good. He was (still) head down, back to the left, and now engaged 2/5 (was 3/5 two weeks ago).

Basically I'm having some bloods and urine done and to rest and take it easy. She wants me to call if things change. She said it's earlier than what she'd like for me to deliver (obviously!). But I'm not sure whether I'm dialated or anything because we don't get those checks here unless you're in active labour.

It's so hard when it's all unknown! I think I'll know when my water breaks/lose my plug/bloody SHOW, but the cramping/tightening etc... I don't know what to expect. I just need baby to hold on another week or so because my DH is still overseas!


----------



## misspriss

Sarah I hope your LO stays put for a few more weeks!

AFM, got my bath last night, it was fab. Got DH to give me a shoulder rub then we DTD....that is one reason I'll keep this baby in a little longer, not looking forward to the sex-free post-partum time. I love pregnant sex.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sarah, my body "cleared itself" for a few weeks before he actually showed. But the day I went into labor it was worse than normal.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Just catching up again on here. I've been to see midwife again today, she was supposed to be doing a membrane sweep for me but I declined it.
OH is away tomorrow morning until Sunday afternoon so if I had it, I'd probably end up having to call him back which wouldn't be ideal. I could do with crossing my legs all weekend!
Had a LOT of snotty discharge last night and today, I feel constantly wet. Also been to the bathroom 6 times in the last 24 hours which is unusual for me especially since being on my iron tablets I'm not usually regular at all!
Wondering if it's a sign labour is close but hoping it's not too close! It's the only time I don't want to go into labour. 
I won't see my midwife again now until 7th if I make it that far. I'll be 3 days overdue, she is going to visit me at home and said she will do a membrane sweep for me then instead if I'd like one. 
I'm still in shock I've made it this far! Apart from the extra wetness and toilet trips I'm feeling no labour twinges at all, not even braxton hicks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sarah I got those long cramps and clearing out WEEKS before my LO came so try not to panic just yet, and my kiddo was -2 station (I'm guessing that's the equivalent to 2/5 engaged since ours is on a 5 scale with 0 being fully engaged). So just keep relaxed and telling that baby to wait for daddy

Miss sounds sweet! I'm jealous. SO is all over my boobs but we can't have sex for 6 weeks. It's frustrating. Plus pregnant sex felt like I was getting done with a knife so I haven't had good sex in a year T-T

Kirsty hope baby stays out for hubby


----------



## misspriss

I am just frustrated today. The day started off good and productive but I was just out of energy by 2 pm. I called DH and complained and he just got annoyed at me because I'm in a bad mood. I'd be annoyed with me too, honestly.

A while back I contacted some doulas, hoping we'd be able to afford one again. Last time we used one it was $600, it's gone up to $1,000 and our budget is just tighter, we don't have the spare money so I let them know that and moved on, that was around 20 weeks. I just decided DH and I are in this on our own, we have to do it ourselves. That was fine and all but it was kind of a sore point for me as I really appreciated having a doula with my last birth, which was a rather difficult induction. All find and dandy but they just called me today, I guess hoping to get a last minute customer or something. Nothing I can do, we have no extra money, definitely not $1,000 laying around.

I'd sure be nice if my mom were still around to be there with me, or my sisters were more supportive, but they aren't either.

I'm frustrated with my body for not showing any signs of going into labor, even though I know signs mean nothing and you can just go from 0 to having a baby in a matter of hours, it is still very frustrating. I'm so tired of this diet. I've been on it for 3 months and I don't feel like I really need to be, as I have had ONE high reading (and by high reading, I mean 121 when my limit is 120) in the past month. But it's important to be diligent up until the end because if you have trouble with high glucose in the week or so before your baby is born it can set your baby up for hypoglycemia after birth.

I'm frustrated that I never get a break. The kids at least had Mothers Day Out during the school year, but we can't afford it going forward so I won't even have that this year. My MIL watches them, but she can only manage once a week or so, and she watched them yesterday. Which is great, but the only times I get a break are to go to the doctor, never to just relax or something. I can't even get them both to use their tablets for a little while so I can get a break. They can't agree on a TV show, so I can't put a show on. DD did not take a good nap yesterday or today, so I don't even get that time.

I was telling DH, you know with my sisters if the roles were reversed I'd be the first person to be offering them help. But do they even consider I might need something? Being all last week of pregnancy level pregnant and all, never crossed their minds I guess.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks so much everyone. That's reassuring to know! I had a little panic that things were about to happen, but thankfully it looks like he'll stay put for a little while longer. At least until his Dad gets home! I feel much better knowing that you guys have been having this for the past few weeks!!


----------



## misspriss

Well, to celebrate my 39 week full term mark, I'm makin some labor day tea and positively violating this poor exercise ball with all the hip swinging dancing on it.

My plan for tonight is to have a relaxing bath and jump DH's bones. If we didn't kick off labor the other night though...the night before last we had the most mind blowing time ever....at least we are enjoying ourselves!

Depending on my energy level, I may go up and down the stairs later for a bit.


----------



## misspriss

FYI, Pitbull is my go-to for hip shaking....really gets me moving :haha:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oooh what's labour day tea??
DTD hasn't been working for us either but I've sure been enjoying trying! Will miss OH this weekend :haha:


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> Oooh what's labour day tea??
> DTD hasn't been working for us either but I've sure been enjoying trying! Will miss OH this weekend :haha:

https://www.mamanatural.com/red-raspberry-leaf-tea/

At the bottom of the page, just super concentrate RLT.

Well, all the hip shaking put me in the bathroom, but just for poo...lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol pit bull is fun gl!

Umbilical cord fell off today! Perfect way to mark his week old birthday


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> lol pit bull is fun gl!
> 
> Umbilical cord fell off today! Perfect way to mark his week old birthday

Awww! 1 week! :cloud9:


----------



## kryssy1104

Wahoo, good luck misspriss!

Dobby, I feel like my lil dude's cord is not going to ever fall off. He's over 2 weeks and that thing is still holding on.


----------



## misspriss

My goodness this labor day tea tastes awful. I can tolerate RLT normal strength....


----------



## kirstybumx3

misspriss said:


> My goodness this labor day tea tastes awful. I can tolerate RLT normal strength....

Lol. I quite like normal RLT. hopefully the awful taste will be worth it. I'll be ramping up the safe home labour starting remedies from Sunday evening too so will give it a go. Did you use loose tea or bags? I can only find bags here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I didn't mind the normal strength RLT but anything more probably nasty sorry :(

Kryssy idk if it had anything to do with my placenta detaching/calcifying and the cord/placenta generally failing in utero. He full on peed on it yesterday during a diaper change lol maybe that's what did it :rofl: jk it was checked that morning and the pediatrician said it was coming off already. I did the diaper fold down to keep it dry but his diapers are newborn when he needs preemie so I'm sure there was rubbing. Idk. I just got lucky cuz man did it smell like rotten vag :rofl:


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> My goodness this labor day tea tastes awful. I can tolerate RLT normal strength....
> 
> Lol. I quite like normal RLT. hopefully the awful taste will be worth it. I'll be ramping up the safe home labour starting remedies from Sunday evening too so will give it a go. Did you use loose tea or bags? I can only find bags here.Click to expand...

Bags.

I've drank about half of it. Put as much honey is as I think I can handle with the GD and all. I drink it cold, with a straw, and just try to gulp down as much as I can at once and then stick it back in the fridge.


----------



## misspriss

Well, no noticable contraction pattern, but maybe things are moving that way.

I just went #2 for the second time since lunch. Nothing loose or watery, but I haven't gone twice in one day since the second trimester. Earlier this week I was constipated and taking miralax and barely managed once in a 24 hour period, now twice in the past 8 hours?

Also, feeling like I might have somewhat of a purple line on my bum crack, although can't decide if it's just dark pink, hard to tell dark pink from purple when you are bending your pregnant bum over to look at your bum crack in the mirror. This is actually a really good sign, probably of baby moving down/getting engaged.

I'm still having relatively painless BH, but I don't notice them all the time


----------



## misspriss

Dude if only this baby were born today! 

DS was 3/28/13
DD was 5/28/15
Today is 7/28/17

Only 2.5 hrs left, no chance. It would have been too perfect!


----------



## jasminemarie

Not too much to report over here. Just pain ans fatigue. I feel like I'm dying a slow painful death while everyone watches and they're just like "Well, die with less complaints."
Bleehh.


----------



## kryssy1104

Lol! Dobby! Well, I spoke too soon, the cord fell off this evening! So glad it's gone!!

Misspriss, sounds promising! Hopefully you'll be holding your LO soon! 

Jazz, lol, no one understands until they go through it. And every pregnancy is different. This one was by far the hardest for me.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I've woken up this morning with horrible period type pain. It's not contractions. It feels like a nasty heavy feeling in my lower abdomen, sort of a mix between how a heavy flow period feels and desperately needing a #2 (but I don't) 
Ugh hope it's nothing. One more day baby!!!


----------



## misspriss

I have woken up to almost nothing. A few BH and I dreamed all night I was going into labor. This morning? Nada.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Sighhhhh!!!! This is getting boring lol.


----------



## misspriss

I had one good contraction when I got out of bed, I was really hoping for another one a bit later, you know? Nothing yet.

Having not gone into labor naturally before, I feel like a FTM with all this.

I woke up craving my post-GD foods. Those dreams seemed so real. It's frustrating.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry time is dragging ladies :( as much as I wanted A here, every time I look at him I wish he was still inside of me getting stronger even though logic says if he didn't come early then he'd likely have died but idk. I'm just depressed this morning. I just want to be home with SO.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry time is dragging ladies :( as much as I wanted A here, every time I look at him I wish he was still inside of me getting stronger even though logic says if he didn't come early then he'd likely have died but idk. I'm just depressed this morning. I just want to be home with SO.

I know the feeling, my first was a preemie, due to my body failing (pre-eclampsia), it can make you feel really guilty, but you should not!


----------



## DobbyForever

I know. I keep telling myself it's not my fault but it's hard not to wonder. The gyn st the hospital even said if I hadn't taken such good care of myself/my pregnancy then he could have been in much worse shape.

I also think my tear is healing as a keloid scar.

I'm still swollen af.

I'm more exhausted at my mom's even though I have people helping me.

I can't even take care of my dogs/have seen them for ten seconds.

I'm just over today and it's 7am


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> I know. I keep telling myself it's not my fault but it's hard not to wonder. The gyn st the hospital even said if I hadn't taken such good care of myself/my pregnancy then he could have been in much worse shape.
> 
> I also think my tear is healing as a keloid scar.
> 
> I'm still swollen af.
> 
> I'm more exhausted at my mom's even though I have people helping me.
> 
> I can't even take care of my dogs/have seen them for ten seconds.
> 
> I'm just over today and it's 7am

:hugs:

It's a huge adjustment! Trying to heal, trying to adjust to life with a baby, it is hard!

I hope you don't get a keloid, are you prone to them? Be sure to drink plenty of fluids to flush out tall the swelling. 

Being around other people is exhausting, even if there are there to "help".


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby, sorry hun! I had the same thoughts when they wheeled my little man off to the NICU. It gets better, I promise. 

Kirsty, keeping an eye on the cramping. Labor feels a lot like AF pain. At least to me it did.

Misspriss, it was my first time going into labor without my water breaking first. I was induced with DS, my water broke on it's own with DD, so I feel you!

As for us, we're doing good. Little man finally has a schedule and is sleeping better through the night. He is a mamas boy for sure though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. Unfortunately I am very prone to keloids, and even when I don't develop one my wounds tend to heal veeeeerrrryyyy slowly =\. I kicked myself back in second tri, smallest scrap in the world, and it's still healing. I spiked myself at a track meet once and it took years to fully heal. Most of the women in my family on my mom's side have this problem.

Kryssy that is awesome!!! Congrats! Mine is predictable but not on a schedule. I can get a 4 hour or 6 hour stretch at night, and he's usually good about being out 2-3 hours at a time during the day. His cluster feeds are unpredictable but he's not an unconscionable butt during them and being on a bottle makes them far less annoying than I'm sure they could be lol


----------



## misspriss

Me and my exercise ball have a date going on, getting down and dirty dancing to Pitbull again this afternoon.

Had a few on and off irregular contractions this AM, not too painful to walk through but enough to kind of make me pause and assess, if that makes sense. DH watched the kiddos so I could hit a Target run alone, thought the walking might help but I guess it was false because walking made it go away not get stronger.

We DTD last night but I wasn't super into it, kept being distracted. Didn't get the bath, I ended up with two showers. Had a shower, then went #2 and the 'roids couldn't handle the paper/wipes again so into the shower again it was. Felt like I was having contractions in my sleep, I hear you do have lots of BH in your sleep though. Kept dreaming of labor. Nothing this morning.

So just keeping on keeping on around here, going to the MIL's after nap (and maybe the park, depending on time) having dinner there. Same plan as usual in the evening, maybe a bath, time with DH, time on the ball, trying to avoid stress.

Never finished that nasty tea, I guess I could try and choke down the rest today. I think I'd rather make it regular strength and drink it alllllll day long.


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you looked into getting a labor ready massage? If it doesn't work at least you get a nice massage out if it hehe


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Have you looked into getting a labor ready massage? If it doesn't work at least you get a nice massage out if it hehe

I have never heard of that, may look into it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed out on mine. It was booked 6 hours after I went into labor lol. But yeah look into it. Just make sure they are prenatal certified and what not. It's a massage but they specifically target the labor pressure points. But if you aren't ready, it won't send you into labor so no real risk. And any reputable place wouldn't do it before 38-39 weeks anyway.


----------



## CountryBride

The growth scan turned out good. Then I was in the hospital this past weekend with false (prodromal?) labor. Contractions went from every 15 minutes to every 2-5, and continued for almost an entire day. But I was only 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced so I was sent back home, where they eventually stopped. I am so ready to get this baby out of my stomach and into my arms. Also, apparently my due date was changed to the 10th, and I just didn't know, based on my dating scan and subsequent scans, so I'm actually a few days further than I thought, so that's nice, 4 less days of feeling like a beached whale, hopefully!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow that's crazy they lasted so long. Glad baby gets to cook a bit more and congrats on the bump up of EDD. Sorry though. I know you got in the head space of having your baby. I used to just tell myself every day he's in the womb is one day stronger


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> I missed out on mine. It was booked 6 hours after I went into labor lol. But yeah look into it. Just make sure they are prenatal certified and what not. It's a massage but they specifically target the labor pressure points. But if you aren't ready, it won't send you into labor so no real risk. And any reputable place wouldn't do it before 38-39 weeks anyway.

I looked, not any available here. It is hard enough to find prenatal massage at all, I could not find any that offered labor ready ones.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer! I'm sorry. I was surprised I had several local places, and one was highly recommended by the Kaiser midwife who taught our childbirth class. Pedicure time?


----------



## kirstybumx3

I've had irregular contractions since last night. They are so annoying. They don't hurt but are definitely there, much worse when I walk about my whole stomach tenses up so tight. Keep getting sharp stabbing type pains in my vagina too. Wish it would turn into something real!


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> I've had irregular contractions since last night. They are so annoying. They don't hurt but are definitely there, much worse when I walk about my whole stomach tenses up so tight. Keep getting sharp stabbing type pains in my vagina too. Wish it would turn into something real!

If I say I'm having anything, it's very irregular. I've had the odd contraction every now and then, never turns into anything at all. 

I also had some really low crampy feelings in the very front, never developed much into anything at all.

I just wish something would happen :dohh: this is the hard part, the waiting...I really hope I don't go overdue, I'll be a hot mess. 

I'm exhausted today, I went to the grocery store then the in-laws yesterday, and apparently that just drained me today. I really wish I had someone who could watch the kiddos for me today and I could just lie in bed and rest, and snuggle with DH, etc.

But nope. They've already been watching TV almost all morning, poor kids...


----------



## kirstybumx3

My waters broke half an hour after writing that! I'm just at the hospital now, contractions have really ramped up and are coming fast and painful. Just waiting to be examined, I'm in a lot of pain it's worse than I remember!!


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> My waters broke half an hour after writing that! I'm just at the hospital now, contractions have really ramped up and are coming fast and painful. Just waiting to be examined, I'm in a lot of pain it's worse than I remember!!

OMG Good Luck!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wishing you a smooth delivery kirsty!


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay Kirsty!! Good luck! Update when you can!


----------



## misspriss

I hope things are going well Kirsty! I'm thinking of you!

(and a wee bit jealous, not even getting BH anymore...:haha:)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hi ladies! 
So waters went at 4:45pm and baby was born at 8:08pm. He's absolutely perfect, 8lbs 3oz but no name at the moment. It's looking like we will be in for 5 days though so he can have IV antibiotics due to my gbs because they didn't get chance to give me the drip before delivery :(


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So waters went at 4:45pm and baby was born at 8:08pm. He's absolutely perfect, 8lbs 3oz but no name at the moment. It's looking like we will be in for 5 days though so he can have IV antibiotics due to my gbs because they didn't get chance to give me the drip before delivery :(

Wow that was fast Kirsty!!

I'm also GBS+, hope they can get the two doses when I go into labor.

Although I think they have said it would only be a 48 hour stay if we didn't get them in time, vs a 24 hour stay if we did? 5 days is a while, but good luck!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow that was fast! Sorry to hear about the extended hospital stay, but congrats on welcoming your son to the world!


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So waters went at 4:45pm and baby was born at 8:08pm. He's absolutely perfect, 8lbs 3oz but no name at the moment. It's looking like we will be in for 5 days though so he can have IV antibiotics due to my gbs because they didn't get chance to give me the drip before delivery :(

Hope you can find a name soon too, DH and I have a boy name, and we're pretty certain it's a boy, but if it's a girl it will be "baby girl" when it's born for sure.


----------



## misspriss

All Excited for Kirsty! Today was a great day!

Everyone else who hasn't had theirs yet....we're still here :D

I'm for one, really disappointed I haven't gone into labor this weekend. I really wanted it to happen on the weekend, as I have a much better chance of getting one of the 3 L&D rooms with a tub. There are only 3 in the whole floor (out of who knows how many) and they are usually packed during working hours during the week. Even my doctor's nurse said they schedule the most inductions and c-sections on Monday and Tuesday, so your odds of getting the room you want are slim to none. I mean I could go really fast like Kirsty though and it wouldn't matter, but my previous (all induced) labors were really long, painful, and difficult. I would rather get a room that I like.

I guess there is still time left in today, but NOTHING is happening. No BH, no contractions, no cramping, no loose BMs, no vomiting, NOTHING.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww well fxed when things do happen that you get the room you want


----------



## jasminemarie

Wow, congratulations Kirsty! Nice and quick I'm happy for you. Total bummer about the long hospital stay, though. Hopefully it'll all go by quickly and you can get little man home and comfortable. 

I'm not doing much better. Very tired and miserable all the time. I've started to become very snippy and my usual abundance of patience is all but diminished. My poor DS. I too have been dreaming of labor and there were a couple times I woke up during the night and thought labor had started I was in so much pain, sometimes it even happened throughout the day but it never was. Still not sleeping well, despite the fatigue. *sigh* 
And still having super mixed emotions. Like I could go into labor any time at this point and I'm not ready for the labor and then the change. But at the same time I'm just so done get this freaking baby out of me!


----------



## misspriss

Same here, I have had very vivid dreams of going into labor at night, woke up disappointed. I have lost all patience, I am short and curt most of the time. The kids get away with a lot because I do not give a fuss about anything anymore. DH on the other hand gets the brunt of my curtness, poor DH.


----------



## sarah2211

Congrats Kirsty! 

Dobby, I can't believe it's been over a week for you already! Hope everything is going well :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay Kirsty! Sorry about the extended stay, but hopefully it'll fly by! Good luck picking a name! Get some rest!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry miss :( it's almost time hang in there

Ty Sarah it's crazy to think his due date is tomorrow and he'll be ten days old. I love that he's here but tbh it break my heart a bit when I think about it. I worry if he'll ever catch up in weight, if he's ok long term, how long can I realistically pump and give him breast milk/will I ever find a pumping schedule that works?


----------



## sarah2211

I've heard that feeding can be the biggest worry of all. Have you see a lactation consultant? My friend has had a lot of trouble in the past few weeks. She's pumping and feeding and is just drained. I hope you're getting lots of support from your OH and family!


----------



## misspriss

Well the weekend has passed, it's officially Monday morning and the week is off again, no baby, no signs :shrug:

Go to the doctor tomorrow afternoon. Just a usual checkup. I don't know if he will bring up induction or anything, since for him he has me at 40 weeks (off my LMP). He hasn't said a word so far, and I really hope if he does say something it will be "Let's give it another week, and if you haven't gone by 41 weeks we'll talk about our options", that sounds reasonable. Or maybe if I'm more dilated he'll offer a sweep or something, but I'm not sure if I want that yet.

DH and I made the most of it, gave it a great shot, DTD last night - didn't do a thing. I say that, I had contractions DURING sex, like major ones, curl up in a ball and breathe through them contractions, but they were gone as quickly as they came on.

I'm getting painless BH every now and then, the occasional brief crampy feeling, but nothing with intensity or regularity, nothing getting more intense, etc.

Just hanging.


----------



## misspriss

Well, not to be too optimistic, but had some loose BM this morning, after going twice yesterday (not loose though, but twice in one day is unusual). Seeming to have more random crampy feelings. Nothing with a pattern, but not fizzling out I've been noticing them all morning.

Perfect time to make sure hospital bags are ready to go, just in case. Been having a great morning with the kids. As much as I wanted to go on the weekend, week days are less stressful for me because of the routine, so there is an upside to maybe being in early labor during the week - easier to manage because of the routine, you know?


----------



## jasminemarie

I think I'm just having such a hard time because it's summertime so DS isn't in school, and he just has SO much energy and constantly just wants to do this and that with me. And I appreciate how much he wants me to do stuff with him, but I'm just too tired to play constantly. And then on top of it keep up with the cleaning because no one knows how to clean up after themselves around here, listen to the boys fight constantly when DS and SO are around each other. I'm trying to do everything and keep everyone happy and it's killing me. I don't know how y'all other mamas do it.


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> I think I'm just having such a hard time because it's summertime so DS isn't in school, and he just has SO much energy and constantly just wants to do this and that with me. And I appreciate how much he wants me to do stuff with him, but I'm just too tired to play constantly. And then on top of it keep up with the cleaning because no one knows how to clean up after themselves around here, listen to the boys fight constantly when DS and SO are around each other. I'm trying to do everything and keep everyone happy and it's killing me. I don't know how y'all other mamas do it.

Me either. Well the answer is, we don't. My house is a mess. Sometimes I just have to let it go. The kids are here, all the time - I will be homeschooling, so there is no relief during the "school year".

They are always hungry, always making messes, always wanting to do stuff. At least there are 2 of them so they do entertain themselves together about 15% of the time....


----------



## kryssy1104

Lucky for me my kids are old enough to help out around the house. I've got them trained on laundry, dishes, and sweeping. Everything else can wait lol. 

Good luck misspriss! When I went into labor I just felt like something was about to happen. Don't know how to explain it. I double checked our bags, the car seat, and took a warm shower.

Jazz, I understand your LO wanting you they're constantly. My kiddos were the same way until they got school age. Of course, DD has been up my rear lately. She's my clinger lol.

Dobby, I can believe our due dates are this week! My little man will be 3 weeks old on his due date :( time has flown so fast!


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, he's just a huge mommy's boy. It's a blessing and a curse haha! Even when he's home SO doesn't do a whole lot with him so he's kinda just attatched himself to me because he knows I'll play. I do try, don't get me wrong I am doing the best I can, I'm not just complaining. It's just hard as you ladies know. And I can't tell anyone else due to the chorus of "Suck it up." "You'll be done soon" "You'll miss all this when you're older" I would hear in response. 
But misspriss maybe you're right. Maybe I should stop stressing the cleaning so much. The mess isn't going anywhere. Hell, even if I clean it, it probably won't go anywhere. It'd be there the moment I turn back around at the rate things get messed up around here.


----------



## misspriss

Well, absolutely freaking nothing happened yesterday. The crampiness tapered off and nothing since.

I feel like I slept well last night, but I am so exhausted and groggy feeling I can hardly function this morning. I skipped the unisom the night before last but took it last night, that is about the only explanation.

My bags are packed, everything is ready....I have an OB appointment this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck at your appointment! You never know!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Good luck at your appointment! You never know!

There has been 0 chance since 37 weeks at any of my appointments. Did a check at 35, 37, 38, and 39 weeks....the only thing that changed was going from fingertip to 1cm dilated, which doesn't mean a whole lot.

I feel like nothing is changing. I don't want him to start talking induction. I don't want to be induced. I'm just frustrated.

The power went out last night, went to bed with the power out. My hemorrhoids are killing me. I'm just grumpy. I don't feel like DH understands or cares at this point, he says all the wrong things (while trying to be helpful). Like last night, he said "Well this is the last time you are going to be pregnant, you should just enjoy the feeling of growing a baby inside you while you can"....I told him that was legit up until 35 weeks or so, but it was insulting to say that to someone who was in pain just sitting down.

Maybe me being grumpy is a sign of impending labor...


----------



## jasminemarie

misspriss said:


> kryssy1104 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointment! You never know!
> 
> There has been 0 chance since 37 weeks at any of my appointments. Did a check at 35, 37, 38, and 39 weeks....the only thing that changed was going from fingertip to 1cm dilated, which doesn't mean a whole lot.
> 
> I feel like nothing is changing. I don't want him to start talking induction. I don't want to be induced. I'm just frustrated.
> 
> The power went out last night, went to bed with the power out. My hemorrhoids are killing me. I'm just grumpy. I don't feel like DH understands or cares at this point, he says all the wrong things (while trying to be helpful). Like last night, he said "Well this is the last time you are going to be pregnant, you should just enjoy the feeling of growing a baby inside you while you can"....I told him that was legit up until 35 weeks or so, but it was insulting to say that to someone who was in pain just sitting down.
> 
> Maybe me being grumpy is a sign of impending labor...Click to expand...

It's like you took the words right out of my mind! Minus the power outage and the hemorrhoids. But you're also a couple weeks ahead of me so it's even MORE frustrating. Here's hoping no induction for you, I know I definitely don't want to face another one either. Last night SO told me "Just start jumping around, maybe that'll get him going" I'm like yeah that's totally in my list of things I want to do while in immense amounts of pain. :dohh: 
But again, I really hope things are better at your appointment today, and that you're at least SOMEWHAT more dilated, enough so him to not even mention the induction. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I almost don't even want them to check out of fear of disappointment.


----------



## jasminemarie

Sorry, you're a week and 2 days ahead of me, but that may as well be a lifetime at this point, am I right?


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Sorry, you're a week and 2 days ahead of me, but that may as well be a lifetime at this point, am I right?

Thanks. He is a good doctor, he has not mentioned one word about induction before, so I hope he doesn't. I hope the most he says is "If you haven't gone by next week, we'll talk about our options" or something.

He may have me do a NST or something though, I'm not sure.

I have good days and bad days, I did pretty good right up until 39 weeks I think. I was also doing good about my worries about caring for all 3 of them, but those worries have come back. I'm struggling to care for my older two properly, give them the stimulation and stuff they need, and now I'm adding a newborn?!?! Stressing me out and all. I know DH will be home for two weeks after the baby, which will help. The weather will get better. Things will improve.

Anyway, I'm sure I'll update after my appointment...


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I hear you. My doctor mentioned induction just as a btw this is the point we'd induce at my 38w appointment and it left me super salty that she even tossed the word out there even if it was 4 weeks away lol. I hope you get good news


----------



## misspriss

Well my appointment went FAB. Went exactly as I had hoped it would.

First, still 1 cm, no change. Baby measuring perfect, heartbeat perfect, etc.

The doctor asked how far I went with my VBAC, I told him it was induced at 39+3 due to hypertension. He asked if I was trying to avoid induction and I enthusiastically assured him I was.

He said he would be fine with letting me go to 41 weeks (by LMP, so like 40+4, but still), and we'd schedule an NST for my 41 week appointment. If nothing is happening by that Thursday (40+6 for me, 41+2 for him) he'd want a growth scan, just to make sure things are fine.

He said if I haven't gone by 42 weeks (41+4 for me) he'll start to worry. I would be keen on an induction at that point, but I don't think it will come to that.

I feel much more relaxed, I know what the plan is for the next week and a half, which gives me plenty of time to have this baby. I know he's not going to go all induction crazy in the next few days, etc.

I came home, had a relaxing bath and listened to my hypnobabies "come out baby" track (did hypnobabies with my last, haven't with this one, but I decided to give it a go). Well before that I went to Target, spent too much money and walked for a good hour, did some squats in empty isles. Now I'm home, sitting on my ball. I can't sit on the ball when the kids are here, they fight me to play with it.

But I feel much less anxious, in a much better mood.


----------



## DobbyForever

So glad to hear you and the doctor are on the same page!

Met with an lc today and gave nipple shields one last go. To my amazement he latched and drank an ounce in just ten minutes! So we've had two successful feedings with the shield on my left breast (his favored) and a 5m latch on the right. I did pump and still got 3oz (hadn't pumped all day, 2 from left and 1 from right) so storing it for his night time feeding when I don't want to deal with trying to get a shield on in the dark


----------



## kryssy1104

Awesome news misspriss! Hope that baby comes on his own soon!

Dobby, great on the latching! We still struggle here some days, but it's worth it to push through.


----------



## DobbyForever

It is. I hope I can keep it up. In other news officially in the purple phase of crying...


----------



## jasminemarie

Yay misspriss so glad your appointment went the way you wanted and you feel so much better now. Glad to see you peppy and silly again!
Dobby, great job on the successful latching, so glad it's going well for you! I have to say I'm a little naïve though and am not sure what the "purple phase of crying" means. But I'm sure I'd have a good guess.
I have my next appointment in a couple hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Yay misspriss so glad your appointment went the way you wanted and you feel so much better now. Glad to see you peppy and silly again!
> Dobby, great job on the successful latching, so glad it's going well for you! I have to say I'm a little naÃ¯ve though and am not sure what the "purple phase of crying" means. But I'm sure I'd have a good guess.
> I have my next appointment in a couple hours. Wish me luck!

https://purplecrying.info/

It's a method for viewing a certain type of crying in newborns. No one knows why newborns cry sometimes, PURPLE crying is a theory as to what it is. At least, that is what I read somewhere.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I can't believe how close we all are - you guys more than me though haha. 
Misspriss - can I ask why you don't want to be induced? I myself have heard lots of bad things about induction so it's something I'm frightened will happen!! I was lucky my first came at 39+6 so no tampering (sweeps or cervix checks) happened and he came all on his own so I'm praying this one will be the same! In England we hardly see our midwives!! I saw mine at 36 weeks and she thought baby was breech!! So I had a scan the next day but he was still head down thankfully! I will see my doctor on Tuesday next week for my 38 week check up although I'm not sure what they can actually do because they are only GPs and won't have the dopplers etc so guessing just a check over with BP, urine etc. then I won't see my midwife until 40 weeks exactly - she said with 2nd babies they don't tend to touch you until 41 weeks but if I would like a stretch and sweep that day she would do one.. So we will have to see... Kinda hoping he comes before then to be honest!! Wishful thinking!! Haha :)


----------



## misspriss

xAmberLFCx said:


> I can't believe how close we all are - you guys more than me though haha.
> Misspriss - can I ask why you don't want to be induced? I myself have heard lots of bad things about induction so it's something I'm frightened will happen!! I was lucky my first came at 39+6 so no tampering (sweeps or cervix checks) happened and he came all on his own so I'm praying this one will be the same! In England we hardly see our midwives!! I saw mine at 36 weeks and she thought baby was breech!! So I had a scan the next day but he was still head down thankfully! I will see my doctor on Tuesday next week for my 38 week check up although I'm not sure what they can actually do because they are only GPs and won't have the dopplers etc so guessing just a check over with BP, urine etc. then I won't see my midwife until 40 weeks exactly - she said with 2nd babies they don't tend to touch you until 41 weeks but if I would like a stretch and sweep that day she would do one.. So we will have to see... Kinda hoping he comes before then to be honest!! Wishful thinking!! Haha :)

I've never gone into latural labor, and this is my last pregnancy. My inductions have been difficult, painful, bad experiences.

With DS, I was induced at 33 weeks due to severe pre-e. It was one of the most traumatic experiences of my life. Scratch that, THE most traumatic experience of my life (I haven't had many traumatic experiences). The induction ultimately failed, ended in EMCS, it didn't help that maternal complications kept me from my son for 27 hours after his birth, and he was in the NICU. It was an awful experience. The induction part was just a small piece of the process, but it was rough. I was on pit for over 24 hours with no pain relief. Just 1-1.5cm progress, that was it.

With DD, I was induced at term for PIH, given my history of pre-e. DD was a little crooked coming down and got stuck. I was denied food from Tuesday lunch until I got someone to bring me fast food in the middle of the night Thursday night (after she was born), despite the fact that I wasn't in "active labor" until around midnight Thursday morning. I was discouraged by my doctor ("your chance of success if going down"). I was on pitocin for almost 12 hours without pain relief and with no progress, which is very discouraging. After I got the epi (which took multiple tries) and they broke my water, things moved along much better and she was born about 9 hours after. The ending was good, the birth was incredible, and I was glad I didn't have a RCS.

But each induction has been filled with anxiety, pain, and my body just doesn't seem to respond well to induction. There is also an increased risk of issues on account of the CS I had with my first. I really wanted a homebirth with my first, I wanted the experience of going into labor. I want to be able to tell my daughter what it's like to go into labor when she is pregnant, not just shrug and say "well, all of mine were induced, so I don't know what to tell you". I know homebirth is out of the question (not that I want that anymore) but I still really want an unmedicated, uncomplicated vaginal birth that I go into regular, natural labor with. So I'll know for sure if pit contractions are really worse than natural contractions. So I'll know if I have long labors or short labors.

Induction itself is an intervention that opens the door for many more interventions, which increases your risk of complications. I also suffer from anxiety, which does not help.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought it was just that some babies cry around 2 weeks lasting some length of time. Purple being an acronym to describe it (basically repurposing and rebranding a colic diagnosis).
Peak amount 3-5+ hours a day
Unexplained
Resists soothing
Pained expression without actual pain
Long lasting (up to 3-5 months)
Evening (usually worse)

Basically saying it's a developmental thing versus comic which blames gas if unseen problems and likes to medicate


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> I thought it was just that some babies cry around 2 weeks lasting some length of time. Purple being an acronym to describe it (basically repurposing and rebranding a colic diagnosis).
> Peak amount
> Unexplained
> Resists soothing
> Pained expression without actual pain

Yeah I thought it sounded like colic, DD had mild colic, or she was a bit "colick-y", but never full blown colic. She'd cry at night, fighting nursing, just crying, no reason. If I could get her to stop crying and nurse, she'd be happy, But it was a tough few months, then she was over it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Miss my mom had all csections. I could tell she was nervous in my labor room because she didn't know what I was going through, so I did a lot of reassuring her things were not only progressing as expected but better than expected for a ftm. I never once cared that only shared experience was getting the epidural, which I handled better than her apparently lol. What did matter was her presence, the massages she gave me throughout labor, the support and compliments to keep my moral up, and the look on her face the moment my son plopped out. And her support afterwards.

So while I obviously want you to have your desired birth experience I know that you will be your daughter's rock on her delivery day, personal labor experience or not :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I think they just want parents to see it as less medical diagnosis and more natural part of development. He's better today. Not sure if it's because I increased how much I hold him or the fact it's been 24 hours since he last had formula or reheated breast milk. 

I actually got to cuddle with SO last night so that was exciting lol and since he wasn't fussing I got to stay in bed until 7:30 instead of retreating downstairs at 5:45. He's fighting sleep in my arms so not willing to risk going back to the bassinet when SO only gets another another before he gets up


----------



## kryssy1104

Dobby sorry for the purple crying! Hope it gets better and is only a very temporary thing! 

Afm, I can't believe that today was my actual due date and I have a 3 week old! :O I couldn't imagine carrying him up to this point!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Misspriss- sounds like you've had an awful time with being induced! I pray that you get a natural birth this time around! :hugs:


----------



## jasminemarie

Where was this purple crying thing when I had Lucas?! This is exactly what he did and all I heard over and over was "He's colicky. There's something wrong with him. You need to take him to the doctor's, he shouldn't be like this." And the doctor's just would say there's nothing wrong. I wish something had shown me this then! It was horrible. Thank you so much for mentioning this to me, now I know that if it happens again it's completely normal.
And yeah, I've only had one induction experience and it was also very painful and uncomfortable, they did it twice AND they sent me home still after the second one. It's just not something you want to deal with if you can avoid it. 
I was offered the stretch and sweep today at my appointment, and even though I was tempted, I turned it down. I really just want to do this on my own without tampering to get it going, even though it doesn't always really work anyway. AND I was told that my next appointment won't even be with my own OB because he's going on vacation. I'm like you sure picked the perfect time to go away hahah.

OH OH! One more thing on a bright note. I learned something pretty interesting the other day. I got curious and looked into the day of the week I was born on. Turns out my birthday, SO's birthday and DS1's birthday all have one thing in common, they're all Wednesdays! So now I'm convinced he had to come either today, the 9th or the 16th (but let's hope not this late). Of course I don't think it'll be today. It would just be pretty cool if we all were born on a Wednesday.


----------



## misspriss

Well today I went out to a consignment sale, picked up a few cloth diaper covers and a boppy. MIL met me there and took the kiddos so I could go grocery shopping.

I went to lunch with DH, then went grocery shopping. Hoping the walking helps.

No BH, nothing, although I do have some lower back pain and I haven't had that. I hear lower back pain can be a sign of early labor....with tomorrow being my due date it would be so cool to go tomorrow :D


----------



## kittykat7210

Fingers crossed for you miss priss!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed miss!!!

So dr thinks fussiness is a hunger thing so back to pumping. She wants him 15m on each boob then 15-30ml of bm in a bottle.


----------



## jasminemarie

Misspriss - That would be super cool, fingers crossed for you!

Dobby - Wow, really? That sounds brutal :(


----------



## misspriss

I made the super RLT again (the Labor Day Tea) and this time put a stevia sweetened lemonade mix packet in it, and it's definitely drinkable this time! We'll see if it works.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo nice! Fxed!

Yeah pumping is so inconvenient but whatever my little man needs


----------



## misspriss

Tomorrow being my due date, I may get out the pump and do some nipple stimulation, you never know. It didn't work last time, but hey.

Also, tomorrow will be the most pregnant I've ever been, as DD was born at 39+6 (which I am today) and unless I just have a super fast labor that starts in a few minutes, I'll make it to 40w this time!

Still just having the odd BH, nothing with regularity, although I might be having more than I have been, it seems like it, that and the mild back pain....we'll see.


----------



## DobbyForever

I say give it a go you never know. Anytime someone mentions nipple stimulating for labor I picture Chris rock from wte yelling tweak the nipples lol


----------



## misspriss

Due today! DH woke me up by DTD! Awesome way to start the day, I must say :haha:

Been having mild contractions off and on all day, first day I have felt they are actually coming with some degree of regularity, but still very far apart and very mild. I'm now bouncing on the ball again, trying to get it moving along.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed today's the day! Congrats on making it to EDD!


----------



## jasminemarie

Congrats on both making it to your due date AND still having a sex drive, I'm super jealous. SO and I haven't even really done it at all since I've gotten pregnant. Tried, but either things got in the way or it was too painful. My sex drive dwindled and I gave up :haha: 
Here's hoping today's the day for you!


----------



## misspriss

Well nothing much has happened since this afternoon, the contractions have pretty much gone.

I'm frustrated :haha: thought it might keep going!


----------



## kryssy1104

Dang misspriss I was hoping you'd went into labor today! Awesome on the DTD though! Lol! I'm jealous!


----------



## sarah2211

Misspriss, my midwife and LC have me expressing colostrum for after he's born. I was 'allowed' to start at 36 weeks. I've been doing it for a few days now. They told me it can cause contractions but not unless your body is ready to go into labour and you'll produce more oxytocin by kissing and 4 times as much by having an orgasm. 

Anyway, I'm having a lot of success with expressing. My midwife said she'd like me to have 30mls of colostrum frozen before I go into labour. And as of lunchtime Saturday, 2 and a half days, I have 21mls in the freezer!! She said to keep going and freeze as much as I can. 

So if you're going to do some nipple stimulation you might also be able to express some colostrum.


----------



## misspriss

sarah2211 said:


> Misspriss, my midwife and LC have me expressing colostrum for after he's born. I was 'allowed' to start at 36 weeks. I've been doing it for a few days now. They told me it can cause contractions but not unless your body is ready to go into labour and you'll produce more oxytocin by kissing and 4 times as much by having an orgasm.
> 
> Anyway, I'm having a lot of success with expressing. My midwife said she'd like me to have 30mls of colostrum frozen before I go into labour. And as of lunchtime Saturday, 2 and a half days, I have 21mls in the freezer!! She said to keep going and freeze as much as I can.
> 
> So if you're going to do some nipple stimulation you might also be able to express some colostrum.

I have expressed some colostrum, but nowhere near 30mL, probably around 10-12mL. I could produce more if I tried, it takes me no time at all to squeeze out a mL (although more in one sitting seems to require more effort). I'm still nursing DD though, so my nipples get stimulated a LOT. I usually get BH when she nurses but they never go anywhere, why would nipple stimulation be any different? That is why they said it didn't work for me last time, as I'd been nursing DS through pregnancy.


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah it's probably just the same process if you're still BFing. Does your DD mind the colostrum? I've heard lots of babies self wean when that comes in because they don't like it. I've got 21mls frozen now.


----------



## misspriss

sarah2211 said:


> Yeah it's probably just the same process if you're still BFing. Does your DD mind the colostrum? I've heard lots of babies self wean when that comes in because they don't like it. I've got 21mls frozen now.

She still loves nursing. It has been colostrum since around 20-24 weeks. She is more addicted to it than DS was when she was born, because I was not a SAHM when I was pregnant with her. He was down to wake up nursing, nap time (one nap) and bedtime. I had even night weaned him completely, despite cosleeping. She is mostly nightweaned but still wakes for it, she nurses waking, midmorning, nap, midafternoon, sometimes bedtime, etc. 

I remember the look on DS face when my mature milk came in for DD, he just kind of froze with the nipple in his mouth and quit sucking but did not take his mouth off, took him about a day to decide he was all in and nursed for nearly 2 more years along aide her.


----------



## misspriss

Well, not many contractions all day, a few here and there. Did a lot of cleaning the house, vacuuming, mopping, etc. Hoped it would bring some on but nope.

Went to the in-laws for a bit, then they took us out to eat. I went ahead and took over the kids bags (that is where they are going when I go in labor) so if I go into labor while we are out and about or end up having to go to the hospital with the kids and they pick them up there, we won't have to worry about swinging by the house to pick up their bags.

This evening, I've been having contractions, but they are still painless, but are coming a little more regular. I'm going to go to bed soon, and if they pick up in intensity tonight may be the night. Or they might fizzle out and I just get to sleep. Either way I'm going to get some sleep before anything major happens, or at least that is the plan. I am pretty confident that if I get closer to baby coming, they will discontinue being so painless, you know? I hope anyway. Otherwise I might have a baby in the bathroom or something, given my only experience is with pitocin contractions and I have a pretty high pain tolerance :haha: (I pierced my own nipple in the bathroom when I was 17! and did a hole in one ear, and my navel. I also had the other nipple professionally done as well as one in the downstairs)

Baby's still moving around good and strong in there too.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol just be careful my cousin had her baby at home because she expected her contractions to be more painful (hiiiiigh pain tolerance) and so his head is all mildly deformed because her mom didn't catch him and he fell on the floor. Or something idk I don't listen to her when she talks lol


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss be careful! My contractions weren't very intense, just in a pattern that got closer together. They didn't get intense until they broke my water. Good luck! I'll try to check in for updates!


----------



## misspriss

Well, besides being 5 am and I can"t sleel, nothing much going on. Diarrhea before bed though, always a good sign. Maybe I will start having contractions again when I am up and moving around.

I have had difficulty falling asleep most of pregnancy, but never had any problems going back to sleep after peeing, until today. I also feel, unfortunately, like I may be catching a cold. Sore throat and nasal congestion, although it could also be from all the dust we stirred up cleaning earlier yesterday, as that makes DH's allergies flare.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Mine weren't either. They were irregular and dull. Then as soon as my waters broke they ramped up and by the time I'd rang the hospital and informed them I was GBS+ and got over there I was ready to push! Hope it's soon for you, I think it will be!


----------



## misspriss

Well I was thinking my contractions were 10-12 minutes apart, so DH said I should try timing them for a little bit. He estimated 7 minutes.

Turns out, I'm a bit in denial or I'm really bad at timing things. They have been coming every 5 minutes, and range from 40 seconds to a minute twenty seconds. That fits the 5-1 rule, right? I'm going to time them for a bit more because they are so mild I almost don't notice I'm having them to time them, but I can feel my belly is good and tight.

Since I'm GBS+ and a VBAC, they'd prefer if I didn't linger. But I don't want to arrange childcare, get the kids shipped off, etc - and then be sent home, although we'd probably spend the day walking and DTD to try and get things going or something.


----------



## misspriss

Well soon as I've posted that they've become further spaced, lol.


----------



## misspriss

After I get done breastfeeding this last one (which will be a few years, obviously) I am planning to have a reduction. I've always thought I needed one, but don't want to screw up breastfeeding. Just something I was thinking about today, it would be nice not to have giant boobs. Mine aren't the biggest in the world, but it is incredibly hard to find bras for them. Or swimwear. I don't have noticeable back pain or anything, but partly because I spend a small fortune on good bras to support them well.


----------



## kittykat7210

Miss priss you sound like you are going through a similar labour to me! Stop and start contractions for hours :( I'm fed up of it now as I'm sure you are!


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss I feel like you are probably in early labor. It wouldn't hurt to call. I'd hate for you to wait too long. :)


----------



## misspriss

Contractions spaced out in the afternoon, tried to DTD but got interruptred twice, had a shower instead. Then laid down and did hypnobabies come out baby track, veeeerrrrry relaxing. May do that again tonight.

My plan for now is to rest up, looks like it will be much later tonight or tomorrow, didn't sleep well last night so going to rest in the hopes that is what is holding me back, that or stress.

And that hypnobabies rest felt good. So relaxing. Maybe a massage from DH later, get to DTD again, etc. I let myself get very frustrated when the contractions fizzled, do not want to go that way. Relax. No stress. 

Sure is hard though, I was sure I was going into labor. But having not done this naturally before, it is all new with the early labor and what not.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I hate this waiting game now! I was having on and off back pain last night (baby is back to back) then it went today! My son was back to back and i remember all my contractions were in my back so i kinda know what to look out for. Bring on the pain is all i say - cannot wait to meet this baby boy :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Yeah nothing going on anymore, pretty disappointing. I had hoped to avoid going to L&D on a Monday or Tuesday, as a lot of scheduled procedures are scheduled on those days, thus, taking up beds and stuff.

Maybe middle of the night tonight? One can hope! :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Nope, still pregnant today. The full moon peaks at 1:10 pm today here, so maybe this afternoon?

Just decided to ignore any mild contractions and get on with my crap today, sent DH to work as usual, made plans for the kids.....got too excited yesterday.


----------



## Erised

misspriss said:


> After I get done breastfeeding this last one (which will be a few years, obviously) I am planning to have a reduction. I've always thought I needed one, but don't want to screw up breastfeeding. Just something I was thinking about today, it would be nice not to have giant boobs. Mine aren't the biggest in the world, but it is incredibly hard to find bras for them. Or swimwear. I don't have noticeable back pain or anything, but partly because I spend a small fortune on good bras to support them well.

Definitely wait until after you're done breastfeeding, and then see how you feel. I used to be a 38J, when breastfeeding went up to a 38L. After I stopped breastfeeding though, I dropped to a 38G and even they were a little large to be honest. It's quite common to end up smaller than you were after you finish a long period of breastfeeding.


----------



## kryssy1104

Good luck misspriss! I'm hoping today is your day!


----------



## misspriss

Erised said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> After I get done breastfeeding this last one (which will be a few years, obviously) I am planning to have a reduction. I've always thought I needed one, but don't want to screw up breastfeeding. Just something I was thinking about today, it would be nice not to have giant boobs. Mine aren't the biggest in the world, but it is incredibly hard to find bras for them. Or swimwear. I don't have noticeable back pain or anything, but partly because I spend a small fortune on good bras to support them well.
> 
> Definitely wait until after you're done breastfeeding, and then see how you feel. I used to be a 38J, when breastfeeding went up to a 38L. After I stopped breastfeeding though, I dropped to a 38G and even they were a little large to be honest. It's quite common to end up smaller than you were after you finish a long period of breastfeeding.Click to expand...

LOL I swore I posted that in my journal, lol, I wondered why it wasn't in my journal when I went back to it....lol

I was a 32DDD before I got pregnant, went up to a max of 32M while breastfeeding, now I'm down to a 34J-ish, but I assume when my milk comes in I'll be back in the M range or more. I have a feeling they will go down, as they went down even while still breastfeeding, but not that much.


----------



## misspriss

Well, still pregnant! Having irregular contractions all day, just kind of trying to ignore them until they get to be too much to ignore, you know?

Took the kids to MIL's, then went grocery shopping. Just got back, eating lunch, sitting on the ball. 

Spent a while walking around the grocery store, hoping it helps.


----------



## misspriss

Tonight may be the night ladies :dance:

Been having timable contractions that are getting more intense since around 5 ish, called L&D after 7, they said to take a bath and drink water - like they want them to stop or something!

So I drank some water (no point in not being hydrated) and I'm going to have a shower, but I'm pretty sure it's the real deal. If they slow down, I'm going to be pissed and we're going to try everything to get it started again, sex, pumping, who knows.

We already had the in-laws pick up the kids, we figured it would be better now than at 2 am or something.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo fxed this is it!


----------



## misspriss

According to my app, I've timed 11 contractions since I got out of the shower, or about an hour and 10 minutes. On average, my last 5 contractions lasted 2 minute and 53 seconds (that seems long), and my last 5 intervals were 4 minutes 26 seconds.

_Before_ my shower, 

So far I've had 30 contraction(s).
My first contraction started 5:17:52 PM.
My last contraction ended 7:27:44 PM.
On average, my last 5 contraction(s) took 01:34.
While my last 5 interval(s) took 04:25.

So they are not getting closer together, per se, but they are lasting longer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo interesting. I think mine did that but my labor progressed faaaast. They were short but 8-10 apart. Then loooong but still 8-10. Then super short but 5-7. Then long and 5 before I called l&d and said I'm not waiting anymore it hurts lol.


----------



## misspriss

Just popping in for an update, we haven't gone in yet. Around 11, I was feeling quite tired and contractions were spacing out a wee bit (like 5 minutes instead of 4 minutes), and we talked about it. I said I'd hate to go in, and then they have my lie down for an hour for "monitoring" and my contractions stop. So we figured we should go have a lie down while things were not painful, try and get some rest, and if it's true labor the contractions will pick up and I won't be able to sleep eventually, or if it isn't they'll die out.

Well I got up to pee and couldn't go back to sleep, still having contractions but more spaced out. They are definitely more intense though. I'm going to go try and have a few more minutes of rest though. Probably will head in next time we get up.


----------



## misspriss

Well nothing.

Completely fizzled out. :cry:

At least we didn't waste a trip to L&D and get sent home. Or get admitted and then get pressured because I wasn't progressing fast enough.


----------



## kirstybumx3

I made my OH come home from his weekend away Saturday evening because of contractions then they just stopped. I had nothing at all Sunday until my waters went randomly late afternoon then it was super fast from there. I really think you'll have a baby in the next day or so, your body is preparing now for sure. Really hope it's not long now.


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> I made my OH come home from his weekend away Saturday evening because of contractions then they just stopped. I had nothing at all Sunday until my waters went randomly late afternoon then it was super fast from there. I really think you'll have a baby in the next day or so, your body is preparing now for sure. Really hope it's not long now.

Well like I told DH, it was _early_ labor. Not false labor. Not pretend labor. Those were darn contractions and they were doing SOMETHING, getting my body ready for the rest of labor I guess.

I'm having an emotional morning though, that is for sure. :cry:

DH doesn't want to use any of his vacation, so he's gone to work, I have my appointment in a about an hour, and an NST. I just really hope to be less mopey :dohh:. Isn't being excessively emotional a sign of labor?

TBH Kirsty I think of your labor every time I worry it is going to take a long time, I'm hoping it will be nice and fast like yours! :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

And, I really miss the kids. I feel bad they spent all night at the in-laws, all excited about the "new baby sleepover"....and nothing. Now I don't have their joyful faces to distract me so it's just me and my mopey attitude.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh miss priss :( you really are sounding like me now! It's so heartbreaking because you do get so excited then it just stops and it's the worst! I really hope it's not long for either of us now :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

kittykat7210 said:


> Oh miss priss :( you really are sounding like me now! It's so heartbreaking because you do get so excited then it just stops and it's the worst! I really hope it's not long for either of us now :hugs:

I know! I thought being 40+3 for sure it was the real thing, surely my body wouldn't pull this stuff overdue....but nope.


----------



## kittykat7210

They just like to tease us, but it's not fun, I've heard cleaning is supposed to help so I'm scrubbing my floors right now :rofl:


----------



## kryssy1104

Dang misspriss! So suspenseful! I was really hoping that was it for you!


----------



## misspriss

NST this morning sucked. Baby is not a morning person, would not move no matter how many cold drinks they gave me. Stressed ME out, not like I can make him move...


----------



## misspriss

Today has been a really hard day. Apparently all those contractions did nothing to further my dilation or effacement.

This brings back a lot of painful memories from DD's induction, when I'd been on pitocin contractions as long as I could bear and they checked me and nothing had changed :cry:

The NST was definitely stressful for me, they kept acting like I could do something different to get him to move. By the end, I had to pee so bad I could hardly walk from all the fluids they kept having me drink, my nose was runny and congested from lying down, and my eyes were watering from my nose being stuffy. I couldn't even reach the tissues which were just out of reach, and everyone just left me there and no one was there to hand me a tissue. My BP was borderline, as usual. The doctor took forever to get to me, my appointments were at 9:00 and 9:20, I was stuck on the NST for close to an hour, then probably waited for the doctor for 20+ minutes. I was late getting my mid-morning snack (for my GD management, not just that I feel I'm entitled to a snack) because I never dreamed it would take so long.

Then getting checked and finding nothing had changed, it was hard. Had lunch with DH where I cried half the time, I'm feeling so down today. Then I went and bought cold medicine for my nose (which has helped some, granted) and went and picked up the kids. To which my son told me, when I put him in the car, that he was "working on a plan so he didn't have to live with me" (meaning, he wants to live with MIL instead). I told him he hurt my feelings, and he immediately apologized. I know he's just a 4 year old, and whoever buys him the most toys wins right now, but my God it hit me so hard. :cry:

I'm just afraid my body will never have a regular labor and birth on it's own, I had so much trouble with my induction with DD at term, and now even trying to go into natural labor it doesn't seem like my body wants to do it either.

I know the hormones aren't helping, but I'm having a super emotional day.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Big hugs misspriss. I keep popping on to check for updates. Don't be too disheartened that nothing has changed yet. There's time. What's the plan going forward? How far over are you willing to go? I really hope you get to go into labour naturally.


----------



## misspriss

kirstybumx3 said:


> Big hugs misspriss. I keep popping on to check for updates. Don't be too disheartened that nothing has changed yet. There's time. What's the plan going forward? How far over are you willing to go? I really hope you get to go into labour naturally.

Thursday BPP, next Tuesday my Dr will consider me 42 weeks (actually 41+4) and he will be worried if the baby hasn't come by then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Big hugs. The hormones definitely do not help. For what it's worth I was 2.5, -2 station, and 75% effaced for 2.5 weeks no change despite tons of bh/start and stop labor. I was even checked three days before I had him and thought no way is this kid coming. Changed in a matter of hours. I'm hoping because you have so much start and stop that you will have a similar experience and avoid induction. I'm sorry you had such a stressful morning.

So A has become clingy. I can't do anything. I can't get water or cook or shower or nap/sleep. He just wants to be held and when I set him down as soon as he realizes he's down I can maybe get ten minutes of pumping in. We were a week A WEEK formula/water free other than then the powder I add to my milk. But now I only have time to get an oz or 1.5 so I'm having to supplement not just fortify. I haven't slept in my bed in two days, and I miss SO/my bed. I'm exhausted. More power to people who can nap holding their kids or having them in a sling but I can't. Every time I close my eyes I see a flurry of SIDS articles or suffocation articles. He's so needy today I haven't even had a minute to brush my teeth between tending to him/pumping. I just keep telling myself it gets better. But a voice in my head says yeah but it gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Sending you big hugs misspriss :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for the kind words guys. Today isn't much better, as I've woken up with a full blown cold. I'm quite miserable and I'm just looking to make it through the day.

I decided to go to a pool party last night with a mom's group I've been considering joining and it did not go too well. First thing I was chastised by a anesthesia nurse (who hasn't had kids, just adopted, not that there is anything off with that just goes to experience) who was super upset that my doctor was "letting" me to go 42 weeks and how _dangerous_ that was, because she works in anesthesia she _knows_. I think her heart was in the right place but it felt rude when you first meet someone, I mean I was only 4 days overdue yesterday. Geez. To top it all off, she contacted me on facebook today! *sigh* Hormones are making me angry but I don't think she meant harm.

Then I later heard the group leader talking about me (and perhaps some other people) in a rude way behind my back (our backs?). They recently decided to change the group from meeting in the mornings (good for SAHMs and part time moms) to 6:30-8:30 at night (to include working moms). I voiced my opinion that as a group for moms of PRESCHOOLERS that an 8:30 end time was really late, especially since some people have up to a half hour drive to get home after. My kids go to bed 7:30, I wouldn't be home until 9, let alone have them in bed by then, so it makes it where I could not come. I was the only one publicly voicing my opinion about the change, but apparently the group owner thought that complaining about the lateness was "stupid" and "who cares about them" (I'm guessing her friends are the working moms?). I literally heard them talking about this not 5 feet from me, so it was hurtful. 

I don't think it's a group I want to keep associating with.


----------



## misspriss

Having random contractions last night and today, but nothing with consistency. 

My MIL has had the kids a lot, so I'm not going to bother her, but I'm miserable and I wish I had some help today. All I want to do is lie down and/or have a shower.


----------



## misspriss

Oh, and every time I cough or blow my nose, I pee a little. Fun stuff.


----------



## kryssy1104

Wow so sorry misspriss! Some people are just rude! I definitely wouldn't want to associate with someone like her. Who needs that kind of negativity in their life? Sorry the contractions aren't going anywhere. Hope they pick up soon!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Wow so sorry misspriss! Some people are just rude! I definitely wouldn't want to associate with someone like her. Who needs that kind of negativity in their life? Sorry the contractions aren't going anywhere. Hope they pick up soon!

Yeah, funny thing is she is a pastor's wife too (the group leader, not the anesthesia nurse, I think the anesthesia nurse just has kind of a tact problem, her heart was in the right place). I don't know the church but I assume it's a quite progressive, non-denominational type.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Yeah that group is not cool. Sorry. I thought about going to my hospital's group just because they have a scale lol but an hour and half?! No thanks. But I will say it does bother me all the mom groups or support groups are mid morning. Sure I can go while I'm on maternity leave and that's likely when you most need support, but I know plenty of mom's who go back early because you need two incomes in this area. So I know I get a little offended at the assumption mom's are free in the morning because it implies outdated gender roles (in my area) and assumes moms are not working/ leaves working moms without support. So they might just be bitter/like you said she wants to accomadate certain people she likes. I hope their is a different group nearby that is more in tune with your needs and less juvenile.

People always feel like they get to comment on every aspect on motherhood. Try not to let them get you down. Just thanks no thanks them.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> :(. Yeah that group is not cool. Sorry. I thought about going to my hospital's group just because they have a scale lol but an hour and half?! No thanks. But I will say it does bother me all the mom groups or support groups are mid morning. Sure I can go while I'm on maternity leave and that's likely when you most need support, but I know plenty of mom's who go back early because you need two incomes in this area. So I know I get a little offended at the assumption mom's are free in the morning because it implies outdated gender roles (in my area) and assumes moms are not working/ leaves working moms without support. So they might just be bitter/like you said she wants to accomadate certain people she likes. I hope their is a different group nearby that is more in tune with your needs and less juvenile.
> 
> People always feel like they get to comment on every aspect on motherhood. Try not to let them get you down. Just thanks no thanks them.

The mom's group at the hospital is actually nice, but not always so well attended. This is a MOPS group (mothers of preschoolers). There are others in the area I may look in to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo interesting it's specifically for mom's of preschoolers. I agree then that seems odd to have it so late! I would want to be home doing bed time routines as well =\

Yeah no mom group for me I fell back asleep lol


----------



## misspriss

Well having contractions again today, irregular but some more intense.


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay! Hope today is the day!!


----------



## misspriss

kryssy1104 said:


> Yay! Hope today is the day!!

I am miserable, I hope not...of course my mom just said she felt really crappy the day she went into labor with me, so maybe that is just how it is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed!!!


----------



## misspriss

BPP went well, scored well on all scores in about 18 minutes. Grade 2 placenta, which I think is good (I think we are looking out for Grade 3). Still waiting to see the doctor. Contractions have spaced out since I left the house bit not quit. Had 3 during BPP.


----------



## misspriss

Was checked, 3cm (was 1cm Tuesday) so contractions are working this time! If I keep going it will be L&D this evening.

If I do not go before I have an induction scheduled for Monday at 6 am.


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay for 3! Come on baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting progress! Here's to hoping they keep up and you go into active labor naturally within the next day or so and avoid induction


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Oooo exciting progress! Here's to hoping they keep up and you go into active labor naturally within the next day or so and avoid induction

I am thinking tonight the way my contractiona have been since I left the doctor...


----------



## DobbyForever

Excellent!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Eeeee!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## misspriss

Went to L&D because the contractions were coming 4 minutes or less, lasting a minute, for over an hour. Still a 3. Spent an hour walking and contracting. Still a 3. Sent home, still contracting fairly strongly every 5 minutes or so, just told to take tylenol and get some rest.

Been having contractions since 3 am, no break. They are freaking 5 minutes apart and I can't talk through them, and I get sent home to take tylenol and sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. I'm sorry but on the bright side at least they aren't stalling so this is it! Maybe just lay in the dark listening to some of your favorite tunes on low volume even if you can't sleep? :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh miss priss that doesn't sound fun at all :(

I hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

I will update soon!


----------



## kirstybumx3

misspriss said:


> I will update soon!

This post excites me!!!!!


----------



## misspriss

8cm, baby is most likely sunny side up, trying some position changes to get him to progress a bit.

Was sent home at 9 at 3cm. Unable to get much rest because the contractions never stopped, amd very painful (see suspected sunny side up). At midnight, I called the hospital and said I could not continue like this, basically begged them to admit me anyway and give me an epi, they agreed. One rough car trip later they put me straight in a room (one with a tub, ironically, thay I would not be able to use). This was around 1. It took them over two hours to get my epi in. I was 5cm when they checked me after admitting me. Shortly after the epi I was 8cm, and she wanted to break my water, which I allowed. 2 hrs later though, still 8cm. I was thinking I would be 10 by now....but it is close.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Good luck miss. You're not too far off now hopefully! Thinking of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo 8cm! Exciting definitely close! Glad you got the epi love that thing lol fxed things have ofigressed smoothly and you have an easy pushing


----------



## kryssy1104

Come on baby! Good luck misspriss!!


----------



## misspriss

Still stuck at 8.5...


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry. Hang in there


----------



## misspriss

10cm with a little lip! Still 0 station though....


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo yay! You're close! I had a little lip for a bit :). I thought 0 station was good. Means baby's head is in position to push once The doctor says go


----------



## kryssy1104

Can't wait to hear about baby!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Eeeeek!!! Exciting!! Good luck Misspriss xxx


----------



## misspriss

Baby Harvey is born! 7lb 3oz, 20 in long. Longer update to come!


----------



## kirstybumx3

misspriss said:


> Baby Harvey is born! 7lb 3oz, 20 in long. Longer update to come!

Congratulations! Hope you're both doing well! Can't wait for the update :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Congratulations!!! So glad you got your labor experience! Rest up, hope you both are well, and can't wait for the details!


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats miss priss!!!cant wait for the longer update!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Congratulations misspriss! So happy for you! Can't wait to read the longer update!


----------



## misspriss

(copied from my journal)

Okay, let me see if I can remember how everything went.

Awoke 3am ish August 10th with contractions, feeling stronger than Monday's, but 13-15 minutes apart. Sent DH on to work, keeping an eye on it. Contractions got closer together as the day went on. By 1:30, they were about 5 minutes apart and lasting about a minute, but decided to go on to my doctor's appointment instead of going to L&D. Had DH come home and drive me to the doctor. Contractions in the car were hard.

They continued through the doctor appointment but spaced out to about 7-8 minutes and were still bearable. I was checked, and I was 3cm! the contractions were doing something this time! The doctor said the 5-1-1 rule was the one to follow. Shortly after we got dinner and went home, I timed them and they were coming 4.5 minutes apart and lasting for over a minute for over an hour. Went to L&D around 6 pm. Contractions in the car REALLY sucked, had a hard time with contractions, had to stop what I was doing to get through them, but could still talk and what not. Was still a 3 at triage. Spent 1 hour walking around through the halls. Still 3cm and baby very high - sent home. I was quite unhappy, the contractions had been going all day, never letting up and getting more and more intense. I was sent home to "take tylenol and sleep". I couldn't hardly make the drive home, let alone get sleep. I took anxiety medication and tylenol when I got home, then threw up all I ate and probably the tylenol 30 minutes later, but I was too worried to take more not knowing how much got absorbed. Tried to sleep for two hours, waking every 4-6 minutes for contractions. I could not really make it through them at all, screaming and crying and what not. Eventually around Midnight I could no longer lie down, I had to stand. I couldn't sit on the toilet for the pain. I called L&D and begged them to admit me and get me an epidural, there was no way I could make it any further at home. 

Come to find out I was having bad back labor, it was BAD.

They told me to come in, they'd admit me - if there was no change they'd give me IV pain meds so I could rest, or if I was more dilated I could get an epidural. Well I got there around 12:45. By the time they checked me in, asked me 20 million questions, asked for my history about 3 times, etc - went through countless difficult contractions, was at the point by the time we got to the hospital of having to vocalize through contractions. I FINALLY got checked around 2:30 and got my IV - then had to wait for bloodwork before my epidural. I was 5cm easy then, so that was good, at least I was in active labor naturally. I got my epi a little after 3, which was rough considering I was begging for it at midnight! They really shouldn't have sent me home.

The next time I got checked I was an 8, and the doctor was concerned about decels, and asked if she could break my waters. Well at 8cm, I was surprised my waters hadn't broken yet so I was okay with it. Unfortunately I then stalled, since when does AROM stall labor? Had to be careful with my position because he had some decels so they kept rearranging me. Waters were broken around 6 am, if I recall. Waters were clear - no meconium.

Just took a long time for me to go from 8 to 10, a really long time. And baby was still high, due to OP presentation. They actually just had me push through the last little lip of cervix, because we waited and waited for the lip to clear and it just didn't. Finally got to pushing shortly before noon, Harvey was born at 1:12 pm. I was a little upset, the doctor (older doctor, not mine just the one on call today, but the one who delivered DS1) did an episiotomy on me without even saying a word, just snipped it. I was pissed. But it was done before I could say anything. I know in one more push he'd have been out without the episotomy, so why do it? But nothing I can do about it now. i'm upset and I hope it heals well, I don't really want scar tissue there you know, it kind of freaks me out.

Unfortunately it was specifically mentioned on the consent forms I signed, but so was a c-section, that doesn't mean that I want it done without discussing it first!

Well anyway, 7lbs, 3oz, 20 inches long (DD was almost the exact same, she was 20.5 inches long, same weight). Such a small weight for 41 weeks compared to her at 39+6, well I guess it's only a week difference and one day, but I was worried he'd be bigger with the GD and all.


----------



## jasminemarie

Wow, congratulations on baby Harvey's healthy, safe arrival! Now get some rest mommy. &#128513;


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo! Sorry about the doc just doing that without consulting you. r_r. I'd be pissed, too.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations on the birth of baby Harvey! What a lovely name :)


----------



## kryssy1104

Welcome baby Harvey! Sorry about the episiotomy without your consent. That would make me mad as well. Hope you are able to get some rest and enjoy your new bundle! And enjoy your treats!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, what Kryssy said. Eat ALL the food! ;)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Happy due day Jasmine! X


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations misspriss!


----------



## jasminemarie

Thank you Amber!
Yep, today is due day, and still no baby! Just been feeling absolutely horrid.


----------



## misspriss

Jasmine, having been there recently I know you won't feel it is true, but yours will be here before you know it as well!


----------



## misspriss

I am just head over heels in love with my baby boy!


----------



## misspriss

Having a bit of a rough day. Found out my grandmother is in the ICU today, sepsis from a possible UTI. She is 91 and her health has been deteriorating for years since she had a bad stroke probably 15 years ago. We have known that just about any infection at this point might be the last.

Anyway my dad called, they have made the decision to not treat the sepsis and to make her comfortable until she passes. Everyone is going to go visit her one last time, I really hate to not be able to go but I'm afraid the ICU is no place for a 2 day old baby or a woman recovering from birth. I feel terrible, although she hasn't recognized me in probably over a year. I will pray for her and my family, it is about all I can do.

Also today is mine and DH's 6th wedding anniversary, I didn't even realize it until I saw the date on TV. Been busy lately I suppose.


----------



## kryssy1104

So sorry about your grandma. Happy anniversary though! Enjoy your sweet boy!


----------



## misspriss

He has his first doctor check tomorrow! I can't wait to see how his weight is going.

He nurses a TON but doesn't have a lot of wet diapers, I will bring it up to the doctor. He does a lot of poops though, maybe the liquid is just in the poops too? We'll see. DD had tons of wet diapers, less poops.


----------



## misspriss

OMG wow. Just wow. 

Been having a lot of discomfort in my 'roids today. Finally had the courage to look.:nope::shock::cry:

No wonder I'm in so much pain back there. I thought it might be the episiotomy. Nope, it's the 'roids. The 'roids are on 'roids right now.


----------



## jasminemarie

Ouch! That's awful! :(


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Ouch! That's awful! :(

This is the worst they have EVER been. I don't know if I can wait 6 weeks to talk to the doctor about them!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man sorry about the hemmies. Did you get a stool softener? Mine just started wearing off about a week ago and man I forgot I had a hemmy.

I'm so sorry about your grandmother :hugs:

Happy anniversary!

Do your diapers have a wetness indicator? Mine do and the poop is in the back but the pee is in the front, otherwise I would have no clue some diapers had pee and poo. But my guy has a wet diaper literally every time I pick him up and he pees while nursing (in the freshly changed diaper) and he pees on me while changing his diaper. This kid pees all effing day. We've seriously gone through... almost 200 diapers since we left the hospital and that's with me not changing wet diapers at night. He goes from 10:30 to 4am then 4am to 8am no changing. And he pees like a racehorse since he eats every two hours at night lol.

Jasmine happy due date! Agreed it drags but soon!!!

Afm tired af so there's that lol


----------



## jasminemarie

Yeah, I'm having a really hard time. Realizing my firstborns birthday is also a month away and I've done nothing to plan anything was a big "Oh shit!" Moment. Add that to the pile of stress and the crappiness I've been feeling. 
It sucks because I'm not even excited anymore it's like i just want him to come already so I can move on with the next crisis and not be completely exhausted and.unable to do anything. 
But I'm sure itll come back once hes coming or he's here.


----------



## misspriss

DobbyForever said:


> Oh man sorry about the hemmies. Did you get a stool softener? Mine just started wearing off about a week ago and man I forgot I had a hemmy.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your grandmother :hugs:
> 
> Happy anniversary!
> 
> Do your diapers have a wetness indicator? Mine do and the poop is in the back but the pee is in the front, otherwise I would have no clue some diapers had pee and poo. But my guy has a wet diaper literally every time I pick him up and he pees while nursing (in the freshly changed diaper) and he pees on me while changing his diaper. This kid pees all effing day. We've seriously gone through... almost 200 diapers since we left the hospital and that's with me not changing wet diapers at night. He goes from 10:30 to 4am then 4am to 8am no changing. And he pees like a racehorse since he eats every two hours at night lol.
> 
> Jasmine happy due date! Agreed it drags but soon!!!
> 
> Afm tired af so there's that lol

I can't wait to forget about these hemmies I have way more than one. Only one seems to be swollen and have a clot right now, maybe two, but I am hoping they go down soon. I have been taking stool softeners daily since the hospital. Miralax as well as soon as I got home. I drink tons of water and I've had at least one dr pepper a day since I had the baby (which usually helps things). I may try coffee tomorrow morning.

I also do not have the sensation that I need to pee, I just don't feel it. It's quite common after given birth I think to temporarily lose the sensation. Anyway I just try and remember to go, if you don't you start to get crampy eventually from the full bladder, but emptying the bladder fixes it. It should resolve shortly. 

Took LO to the doctor today by myself, my MIL offered but I thought I'd be okay myself. I should have taken her offer up, I just didn't want to hang out with her really and I know she has needed a break since having the older kids for days. I forgot the baby carrier and carrying my diaper bag, the baby, and the car seat was too much for me to carry. I had to stay off my narcotic pain relievers to be able to drive, and I thought I'd be fine - but apparently pain level at home vs pain level outside the home is different. I just overdid it.

For some reason my third, natural labor and birth (not unmedicated though) has been the hardest on my body? I recovered, it feels like, much quicker from DD's birth, which was a difficult induction and vaginal birth. I'm in more pain and finding it harder to get back moving again, and we didn't even have the kids back until yesterday. I guess every labor and baby is different!

But yes, DS is getting enough milk. He went from 7lbs3oz at birth to 8lbs even at 3 days. I wonder if he was almost undernourished on the GD diet (me not gaining weight and all) and that is why he has gained so much so quickly. After all, he is getting it from my body still - my milk - but now I'm eating carbs. I've had an abundance of colostrum too, like my nurses thought I'd already gotten my milk in I had so much colostrum. But milk has come in TODAY! Real milk. Boobs have been engorged and painful.

It's been a hormonal day, I've cried a lot. All those hoooorrrmoooonnneeeess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jasmine don't feel guilty :(. You've got a whole month. Hugs. And 5! Wow! Love it. I had cake at Chuck E. Cheese and thought that was the s* lol 5 year olds are easy to please 

Miss i think with lack of pee they worry more about dehydration than weight gain, but if he's not showing any other signs of dehydration he is probably peeing with the poo like you said. I wouldn't worry

Sorry about the pain. If it helps I always leave the diaper bag in the car and have to leave my son with the nurse/pediatrician to run out to get it lolol ok it happened twice but yeah. I was filling out forms and forgot my mom's name and my name for a minute hahaha. Definitely ask for help though no guilt they love it


----------



## misspriss

He has peed a lot today, my milk just came in. Read the hospital discharge documents last night and it put my mind at ease. Like 2-3 wet diapers for 1-3 days old, while 5-6 expected 5-7 days old. For some reason I thought it was 5-6 expected what was worrying me, I just didn't realize 1-3 day old was different. Now my milk is in, he has had 5+ wet already today and theh have gone from deep yellow to completely clear, so it probably has to do with my milk coming in.


----------



## misspriss

Oh and the doctor office pissed me off. I was in the waiting room with one other lady with a 1 month old. She, like me, had a fussy baby in her arms, an empty car seat, a diaper bag, and a clipboard of paperwork. The nurse called her baby's name, then with a smile scurried over and carried the lady's car seat and diaper bag for her, being sweet and chatty. While they were walking back, another nurse came and called my son's name. Mind you, I have the same amount of stuff, and an even younger baby (and more recently gave birth). No offer to help, just sits there and watches me struggle to pick it all up and carry it back. I take that back, she offered to carry the clipboard (only). Just pissed me off. I would not ask them for help. I would never have left my baby with them either, my purse, yes, but baby? Nope. It is a long way to the car, office on the second floor, large parking lot, etc.


----------



## misspriss

YAY! Last night I finally got to go #2! All the miralax and colace in the world were totally worth it, definitely take those if you are given painkillers.


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay for #2! Lol! Isn't it strange the things we celebrate as a mom?

Little man had his 1 month check-up today. He's 10lb 11oz and 22 1/4 in long! I can't get over how much he's grown! I'm still so smitten! I was telling DH yesterday that some days I can't remember a time in our lives before Jacob and other days it seems we just saw those 2 pink lines we had wished and tried for for so long.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats BDD! Time does fly. I can't believe mine is a month on Monday!

Kryssy excellent news! I'm so glad you have your rainbow and he is growing so well. :)

Miss sorry for the pediatrics drama. :(. I agree that people seriously underestimate the power of a good poo. Everyone talks about showering as a new mom. I feel best in the toilet lololol. Glad things have improved with the pee now that your milk is in :)

Afm not much news. His weight gain slowed to half an oz a day. I'm still exhausted lol. Still in love.


----------



## misspriss

Well, this week has been a bit of an emotional roller coaster. Those post partum hormones have me all weepy one minute and joyous the next, you know, the usual. I know it's hormones though in general I'm feeling great and in love with my baby.

He still seems so small for growing so fast! All my newborn cloth are really too wide for his little hips right now, which is odd I did not have the same problems with DD. He has switched to regular BF baby poop now, and tons of it. He almost had a blowout today, completely filled his newborn sized diaper. By weight, he is 8lbs and should be in size 1 really, but I still have to fold down _newborn_ diapers, even lower than the notch, to keep them off his little umbilical cord stump. He's on the small size on his lower half.

The hemmies are getting smaller, but not any less painful. I think they are thrombosed really. They swelled up super bad, then went down (although still swollen up just not as big) and there are little hard knobs that hurt (I know, waaaaay TMI). I called the doctor's office finally, because the pain is not getting better. I have trouble sitting down to nurse the baby. I have a procedure every time I go #2 that involves a shower and sitz bath, not exactly short. I have lidocaine cream that helps with the pain, but I'm burning through the whole tube and it isn't seeming to get better, despite not straining on the toilet or doing anything that would cause it worsen (except sitting with the baby).

My boobs are so swollen and heavy I started having to wear an underwire bra because the weight was literally causing shortness of breath. Even then, it is still a lot of pressure on the band. I wish I had one with a longer line band to provide more support.


----------



## sarah2211

Anyone else still pregnant? Haha


----------



## misspriss

sarah2211 said:


> Anyone else still pregnant? Haha

Oh dear! There is still a half of a month left! I bet there are still some!


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I'm still pregnant! Lol. Due tomorrow. My first was already on his way by now and I've got no signs with this one arriving anytime soon :(


----------



## sarah2211

Haha oh I know. It just feels like you've all had your babies. I'm the last day of the month so I'll probably be waiting the longest anyway!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I think it's just because the three of us talk so much so it seems like everyibe has had their babies when in reality there are still a lot of preggers

Congrats on reaching your Edd, amber! And Sarah happy 38w!


----------



## Harleyy

38 + 1 

Just got back from a consultant app, offered a sweep so I took the chance! 

Im 3cm dilated and she said she'd be shocked if I made it to Monday without having my little girl! 

Im excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

How exciting! Fxed for a smooth labor and delivery


----------



## kryssy1104

Harley that's exciting!! Good luck!!

Sarah, don't worry, the time will fly by. I know it doesn't seem like it in the moment, but it will.


----------



## GlowMama

sarah2211 said:


> Anyone else still pregnant? Haha

I'm still pregnant too! Due August 29 and no signs yet that babe might be coming. Have been reading all of your posts, just been too busy to post myself lately! Have been nesting up a storm, prepping food, taking care of my 3-year old, etc. My midwife hasn't checked but every once in awhile I "feel" like my cervix is gently opening a bit, but I have no idea if I actually am. Has anyone else felt this?? I have also started to feel a bit more "zesty" in bed lol - but DH is too afraid lately to DTD just in case it makes the babe come early haha. 

Sending lots of good energy to all of us left for smooth deliveries!! And a big congrats to all who already have their little ones!!


----------



## jasminemarie

Still pregnant over here too, 4 days overdue! Have an appointment tomorrow morning, where induction will probably be discussed. Not a happy camper about it, but whatever gets him out. So far, this is going just like last time, and I'm getting super nervous about it.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Had a sweep done this morning and I'm 3cm dilated already! She reckons it won't be long now... I hope she's right


----------



## misspriss

How exciting Amber!


----------



## Erised

Still pregnant as well, and also due on the last day of the month (though being induced at 39 weeks). Had my last growth scan yesterday, baby is doing well ... his head is massive at nearly 3 weeks ahead, with his femur over a week behind. Big head, small legs. They're happy with his growth though, so I am too =) 

Midwife didn't want to do a sweep on me yet, said 38 weeks is too early. She'll come over on Tuesday instead (38+5), really hoping it will get me going before induction on Thursday but I doubt it. We'll see! 

Had a lovely day out in the zoo today with my 3 girls and husband though. Lots of walking, sunshine and it's been brilliant.


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay Amber! Won't be long!


----------



## misspriss

Erised not much longer!


----------



## sarah2211

Ugh I'm having dramas. BP is up (sometimes) around 163/98 and then comes down to 138/88. I've had one lot of + protein and lots of headaches and a bit of swelling. I found out that my high risk OB had discharged me and my midwife thinks it's nothing to worry about. My GP is really concerned and thinks I shouldn't be allowed to go on unmonitored and should be induced next week. But basically her thoughts don't matter and I have to listen to the midwife and OBs who don't care. I just want him out now so he can survive without relying on me and my shit body.


----------



## misspriss

sarah2211 said:


> Ugh I'm having dramas. BP is up (sometimes) around 163/98 and then comes down to 138/88. I've had one lot of + protein and lots of headaches and a bit of swelling. I found out that my high risk OB had discharged me and my midwife thinks it's nothing to worry about. My GP is really concerned and thinks I shouldn't be allowed to go on unmonitored and should be induced next week. But basically her thoughts don't matter and I have to listen to the midwife and OBs who don't care. I just want him out now so he can survive without relying on me and my shit body.

Wow I wish they cared. Pre-E is very serious and should be taken seriously like your GP does.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Just a quick one..
Our baby boy entered the world today at 12.01 weighing 8lb 9oz! Labour was so bloody quick! Contractions started at like 8 this morning but they were really mild, by 10 they got a bit more intense and I felt pressure, was told to get to hospital asap good job I did coz I was fully dilated and 2 pushes and he was out lol 
I'm still in total shock as we are both home already! no time for any pain relief either!


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations! Glad it was short labor!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks misspriss. I'm just so frustrated. I don't think it's preeclampsia but based on what's going on I don't think it's unreasonable for them to be keeping a close eye on things. I've read of women having far lower BP and no protein and they get taken more seriously than I am. There have been stories in the news about our hospital missing things in the maternity wards lately and babies dying. My friends have given birth there and have had a pretty bad time. I'm just scared one or both of us aren't going to make it. 

Congratulations Amber.


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry Sarah, that's really scary. I would insist on bring monitored.

Congrats Amber!! So glad you had an easy delivery and are doing well!


----------



## Harleyy

Harleyy said:


> 38 + 1
> 
> Just got back from a consultant app, offered a sweep so I took the chance!
> 
> Im 3cm dilated and she said she'd be shocked if I made it to Monday without having my little girl!
> 
> Im excited!

&..........



Still pregnant.


----------



## kryssy1104

Oh my Harley! Your LO is just comfy in there!


----------



## jasminemarie

Hello hello ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in quite a few days but baby Thomas has arrived finally!
Woke up Saturday morning with contractions slowly getting worse and worse until I called the brother in law and asked SO to come home and good thing I did because by the time we sent DS off to his nanas and got to the hospital I was screaming the pain was so bad! Quick assessment and I was off to the labor ward, and got an epidural pretty darn quick. And it did it's job SO much better this time around. Made things slow, and we waited a lot of the day. Didn't help I was so terrified. At around 7 or so nurse said okay, let's start trying to push. I tried a few times, baby's head would crown but then I'd stop pushing. Nurse just MENTIONED that MAYBE they would need the vacuum to give him help and I freaked the f*** out and he was out five minutes later I gave it everything I had. She instilled the fear of god in me without even trying! :haha: He was born at 7:24pm August 19th, weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces
We're still at the hospital still right now, but will be going home hopefully within the hour. We've been trying breastfeeding but it's not going so well it's very painful for me and I'm just having a whole mess of trouble with it. But we will see how things go in the future. But he's beautiful and I absolutely adore him. 

Congratulations Amber on the arrival of your little one too!
And everyone else who's still pregnant, you're doing great still mamas, won't be too long now! <3


----------



## misspriss

jasminemarie said:


> Hello hello ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in quite a few days but baby Thomas has arrived finally!
> Woke up Saturday morning with contractions slowly getting worse and worse until I called the brother in law and asked SO to come home and good thing I did because by the time we sent DS off to his nanas and got to the hospital I was screaming the pain was so bad! Quick assessment and I was off to the labor ward, and got an epidural pretty darn quick. And it did it's job SO much better this time around. Made things slow, and we waited a lot of the day. Didn't help I was so terrified. At around 7 or so nurse said okay, let's start trying to push. I tried a few times, baby's head would crown but then I'd stop pushing. Nurse just MENTIONED that MAYBE they would need the vacuum to give him help and I freaked the f*** out and he was out five minutes later I gave it everything I had. She instilled the fear of god in me without even trying! :haha: He was born at 7:24pm August 19th, weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces
> We're still at the hospital still right now, but will be going home hopefully within the hour. We've been trying breastfeeding but it's not going so well it's very painful for me and I'm just having a whole mess of trouble with it. But we will see how things go in the future. But he's beautiful and I absolutely adore him.
> 
> Congratulations Amber on the arrival of your little one too!
> And everyone else who's still pregnant, you're doing great still mamas, won't be too long now! <3

Congratulatioms!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Yay jazz!!!! Congrats!!!!! He sounds absolutely perfect! Hope you have a smooth transition home with big brother.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Congratulations Jasmine! Our boys have the same birthday :) 

I forgot to add we've called our little man Leo. Still deciding on a middle name now haha


----------



## GlowMama

Congratulations everyone!! Our baby also arrived yesterday - exactly one week early!! James Rocco. Labour was very fast and intense. I went from having really manageable contractions to the baby coming out!! My first labour was quick, so they expected this one to be quick too - and it was. And so intense! I feel so proud of us women though - we DID IT!!!! What an accomplishment!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So many announcements! Congrats everyone!


----------



## misspriss

GlowMama said:


> Congratulations everyone!! Our baby also arrived yesterday - exactly one week early!! James Rocco. Labour was very fast and intense. I went from having really manageable contractions to the baby coming out!! My first labour was quick, so they expected this one to be quick too - and it was. And so intense! I feel so proud of us women though - we DID IT!!!! What an accomplishment!!!

Congratulations on the fast labor and your baby's birth!!


----------



## misspriss

Harvey is doing good, 12 days old and doing great! Still has that little stump hanging on his belly button though, can't wait for that thing to fall off and he can have a real bath. Sponge baths just aren't the same! 

He is in both newborn and 0-3 clothes, moved up to size 1 diapers...he is growing way too fast!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Congratulations to everyone. So lovely to see all of the birth announcements. 
Niko is over 3 weeks old already, it makes me sad how fast time is going. He's the most laid back baby ever! Loving being a mum of two so far. It's exhausting but so rewarding, Rio is taking to his big brother role brilliantly :cloud9:


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats ladies!! So glad to see all these healthy babies! And happy mommies!


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations everyone! So many new babies. 

My fundal height has dropped, it was 38 at 38 weeks and now I'm 39 weeks it's 33. So I've got a scan tomorrow. His head is less engaged than it was last week too. If that's all ok then I can choose if I want a stretch and sweep on Tuesday. Has anyone had one?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Sarah - I had a stretch and sweep on Friday last week (due date) and I was already 3cm dilated! I think it must of worked because little man was born the next day lol &#128512;


----------



## misspriss

Apparently I have been living under a rock, they named this massive hurricane after my son :haha:


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Amber. We don't usually get cervix checks here so I wouldn't know how far I was dialated unless I had a stretch and sweep. But I've been doing evening primrose oil, 2 up, 2down and I don't think I can even reach my cervix! At this stage I'm leaning towards doing it.


----------



## Harleyy

Posted this in Tri 3. 


17th - Sweep at 38 weeks. 3cm dilated, could feel baby... 

Que me having bloody show, enough mucus for my partner to call me a bloody snail, enough braxton hicks to cover everyone using this website. 

But nothing. 

25th - Monitored for reduced movements, light contractions, more mucus, slightly high blood pressure but nothing causing concern. Sent home. 

All through this looking after my 2 kids, on my own pretty much all half term, with extreme SPD. Im actually limping. 

Ring this morning, as I cannot cope anymore... to be told to go in, and be prescribed codine. I refused as Codine makes me extremely sleepy and with 2 other kids, its just a flat out no. I was crying on the phone. They dont care.

To then be told, tough shit. Thats it. Nothing more then can do. 

Im 3 days away from my due date. My next consultant appointment is 7th. 

Im crying everyday, even in front of my 6 year old and im just so broken. 

To then vent on facebook, to be told a lady whom is 2 weeks away from her due date, is getting induced on Friday due to mild SPD. I fucking give up. 

So. How is everyone else doing?


Todays update.... 

Think i just broke even more. 

Rang again today, saying ive changed my mind and would like the stronger pain killers... to be told 'Nope,' The midwife should have never offered me them in the first place according to the one I spoke to today. 

My partner broke me too... He said hes never seen me cry like I have been these last few days I just cant hold it together anymore. 


praying to go into labour soon, because I have no idea how im going to carry on like this.


----------



## kryssy1104

So sorry hun! Hopefully your LO will make an appearance soon! I know you're miserable, but you can do this. Good luck and I'll be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## sarah2211

I've been admitted with high BP/possible preeclampsia/decreased movements. I'll be induced at some point, probably in the next 24-48 hours. I'm being monitored pretty frequently. I had a stretch and sweep this morning so hopefully I can beat the induction! I might still have an August baby haha.


----------



## misspriss

Oh dear Sarah! I hope you do not get pre-E!


----------



## DobbyForever

So sorry to hear that Sarah but yay for having your LO soon! Hope you beat the induction 

Harley hope you are feeling better and your LO makes their appearance soon


----------



## kryssy1104

Sarah I hope everything went ok! Thinking about you!


----------



## Harleyy

Due date today


----------



## kryssy1104

Harleyy said:


> Due date today

Hopefully he'll come on! Thinking of you hun!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks. So they're super busy at the hospital. I'm booked in for tomorrow morning. Today is my due date so hopefully we can get him out today and avoid induction tomorrow


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow I mean that's great you have extra time to go into spontaneous labor but ffs oh we're too busy to induce you today like wtf. Sorry the hospital was busy when I was there and they endangered my son and me because of it so that really gets my goat

Harvey happy due date! I know you're anxious to have baby and you're that much closer


----------



## kirstybumx3

Happy due date!
Soon we'll all have our babies :) this August thread can't have pregnant Momma's for much longer now, exciting! 

My not so new born is a whole month old already. Sob!!!!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks dobby. I was really pleased to have the extra time too. I was hoping it might have just happened naturally last night. It was good to get a sleep in my own bed too. But unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm going to go into spontaneous labour. I feel like it's just going to be an induction now. I've got my third stretch and sweep in an hour. 

I was pissed off they couldn't just do it on Tuesday too. They basically told me I wouldn't be going home without a baby. So that was tough. 

I'm feeling really relaxed though. The only thing is my midwife goes on leave 22 hours after my induction starts so unless it goes quickly (which would be great apart from the increase in pain thing) then she won't be there. And that's stressing me about a little. The other option is that it takes all weekend and I still don't have a baby by Monday then she'll be back on haha. Ugh. Just come now baby!


----------



## misspriss

Hope things are going well Sarah!

Weighed Harvey today, 1 day shy of 3 weeks, he weighed 10lbs even! He has gained about 1lb per week, he is a fast gaining superchunk. Took the newborn insert out of his carseat today, fit a lot better. I cannot believe how fast he is growing! Still likes his feet and legs curled in though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww they do grow fast. I have A in size 1 diapers and 0-3m clothing now. He seems so huge in my arms, but I keep thinking how strange it is because he feels big to me but most women have kids this size haha. His last weight check was four days ago, 8lbs 1.3oz and 20.5". His 2m check is on Friday with my childhood pediatrician as I'll be visiting my mom that day to avoid construction at my condo and I need him vaccinated that day so he's got some protection when I cart him to work the following Tuesday. But yeah he's 6 weeks today and I can't believe I have to go back to work in 6 weeks. I hate it. He held his head up for 12 seconds during tummy time like it was nbd.

Getting frustrated/anxious because he keeps vomiting when I give him 2.5oz, but now he's eating less frequently since I'm not waking him at night. He only takes 16-18oz/day. His pediatrician says it's fine but most babies I know his age are taking 3-4oz at a time. I'm still mixing on neosure though.

In other news found out my flange was too small and it is not normal for nipples to be THAT angry post pumping so I coerced SO into picking up the next size (I measured and did need one size up) and the were much less sensitive/raw after pumping. Though one breast did not get emptied effectively.


----------



## Harleyy

Anyone still left?


----------



## misspriss

Not still pregnant, but still with an August baby!

I am struggling a lot adjusting from 2 kids to 3, this past week was the first week DH was back at work. All my mom group things and library things do not start until next week, so I hope next week is better!


----------



## misspriss

Harleyy said:


> Anyone still left?

How are you doing?


----------



## kryssy1104

Sorry I've been MIA lately. I got a new phone and had to get everything set up, plus you know, life with a baby lol. Hope you're all doing well. Things are getting better here. Little man still has some mean reflux but it's getting a little better And we're getting it managed. Breastfeeding is going great, sleep is still hit or miss, but getting better with the reflux.


----------



## DobbyForever

Finally got a handle on feeding and had a surplus of 10+ oz in the fridge at all times. Today, it dropped to 2! I started the mini pill a few days ago, so I can't help but feel that was why. I may have to go back to pumping six times a day. Sigh. Can't catch a break.

Except that A is passed the eff out. I'm too alert to sleep lol


----------



## Harleyy

I finally have a baby!! 


Went one week over but she came all on her own after a 2 and half hour labour


----------



## kirstybumx3

Congratulations


----------



## misspriss

Harleyy said:


> I finally have a baby!!
> 
> 
> Went one week over but she came all on her own after a 2 and half hour labour

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kryssy1104

Congrats harleyy! 


Dobby, are you staying hydrated? That's been an issue with me. It's hard to still drink 60 oz or more everyday. Hope you get some rest soon


----------



## misspriss

Harvey had his 1 month check today! Still a proper chunk at 11lb 6.5 oz, 86th percentile (weight). Still doing okay, barely getting by and all. I guess I'm doing better, actually maintaining the laundry instead of constantly behind - it's a struggle though. And the dishes are not piled up either!

But I feel like I spend 100% of my time holding, nursing, rocking, or changing babies. I can't seem to get anything done for myself. I'm lucky when I get to brush my teeth. I have a nursing bra I ordered that did not fit that I haven't not gotten to mail back all week because I can't get the time to get it packed up and send it back out.


----------



## kryssy1104

Misspriss i totally understand! My little guy has some awful reflux so i feel like I'm constantly holding him. Luckily my bigs can do laundry and my hubby helps a ton with the dishes. Oh, and I'm lucky if I get to shower once every 3days. Forget about teeth brushing, that's a luxury these days haha! We have our 2 month appointment Monday and I'm interested to see how much he weighs. My guess is 13lbs, he's a chunk! We don't get a lot of sleep the days with his reflux. For instance, we had 4 consistent hours last night. It was amazing. Lol


----------



## sarah2211

Sorry I haven't updated. 

I got induced at 40+1 for preeclampsia. Also fluid was a little low and reduced movements. My waters were broken at 8am and I was 3cm and 80% effaced. I had all day and into the night of pitocin, mostly at the highest dose. I was handling the contractions with no pain relief. But when I had another VE I hadn't progressed past 4cm. The same again when they checked at 10pm. His head didn't seem to be applied well and he'd turned posterior. So it was suggested I have an epidural to relax the muscles and allow him to turn. I was disappointed because I was coping fine with the pain but I needed pain relief. My BP dropped really low with the epidural. Another 2 hours passed but still no progress. Heart rate was decelerating and we were rushed in for an emergency c section. He had his head wedged in my pelvis, was posterior and had the cord around his neck twice. He needed help breathing initially but was ok. 

We've had 3 trips back to hospital for a uterine infection, retained product and my uterus not contracting fast enough. But the little mister is 1 month old today, exclusively breastfed despite lots of difficulties. I'm still really sore and it's been a struggle to accept how things turned out.


----------



## misspriss

sarah2211 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated.
> 
> I got induced at 40+1 for preeclampsia. Also fluid was a little low and reduced movements. My waters were broken at 8am and I was 3cm and 80% effaced. I had all day and into the night of pitocin, mostly at the highest dose. I was handling the contractions with no pain relief. But when I had another VE I hadn't progressed past 4cm. The same again when they checked at 10pm. His head didn't seem to be applied well and he'd turned posterior. So it was suggested I have an epidural to relax the muscles and allow him to turn. I was disappointed because I was coping fine with the pain but I needed pain relief. My BP dropped really low with the epidural. Another 2 hours passed but still no progress. Heart rate was decelerating and we were rushed in for an emergency c section. He had his head wedged in my pelvis, was posterior and had the cord around his neck twice. He needed help breathing initially but was ok.
> 
> We've had 3 trips back to hospital for a uterine infection, retained product and my uterus not contracting fast enough. But the little mister is 1 month old today, exclusively breastfed despite lots of difficulties. I'm still really sore and it's been a struggle to accept how things turned out.

Congratulations! I am sorry to hear things did not work out how you expected, and also having to go back so many times! Hopefully it is all looking up from now on!


----------



## kryssy1104

Sarah, so sorry you had so much difficulty but so glad he's here and you're both OK! The soreness will take time. I had an emergency C-section with my first and it was awful! It took me several weeks to fully recover and I didn't have any problems I had to go back to the hospital for. My sister in law did, though. She got an infection in her uterus and wound up in the hospital for a week. I hope you start feeling better soon! And great job on EBF! If it gets to be too much though, just remember fed is best!


----------

